#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-20
<CrazyLemon> jel danas bio top gear ???
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..tek drugi tijedan :/
<zoki> pozdrav .... imam pitanje vezano uz instalaciju; imam računalo sa instaliranim windows xp koji ima dvije particije ... dali je moguće instalirati u drugu praznu particiju na windowsu?
<zoki> kad to pokušavam izvest, izbaci mi; nijeodređen korijenski datotečni sustav
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> kako si pokusao instalirati
<SilverSpace> butao si sa cda
<SilverSpace> cd_A
<zoki> sa live cd-a tamo u izborniku za particije
<zoki> prikazuje tu particiju, al ne želi na nju instalirati
<SilverSpace> da trebas sam napraviti particije
<SilverSpace> ili tu particiju obrisati
<SilverSpace> pa reci ubuntu da instalira na prazan prostor
<zoki> probo sam i s brisanjem, al mi i dalje izbacuje tu grešku
<SilverSpace> to si ti odredio na koju particiju da istaliras ali nisi napisao na koju 
<SilverSpace> particija /
<SilverSpace> jer u linux nemas a b c
<zoki> bilo da odaberem na izborniku kod instalacije ne radi
<SilverSpace> tj. c d
<SilverSpace> kad te pitao sto ces napraviti ti si rekao da ces rucno odrediti particije
<zoki> da
<SilverSpace> da znaci da ih nisi onda dobro odredio
<SilverSpace> trebao bi imati na tom praznom prostoru dvije particije
<SilverSpace> i swep
<zoki> znači može onda pomoč, sad idem pod ručno odreživanje .... nudi mi full hdd, particiju di je xp te jednu praznu
<SilverSpace>  / i swep
<zoki> nov sam u linux-u
<zoki> znači obrišem tu praznu
<SilverSpace> znam tesko ti je objasnit 
<zoki> i napravim 3 nove od praznog prostora
<SilverSpace> trebao bi obrisati praznu
<SilverSpace> tu drugu 
<zoki> jesam
<zoki> sad ima 160 gb slobodnog i particiju od xp-a
<SilverSpace> i napraviti ext4 
<zoki> od cijelih 160 ili?
<SilverSpace> koliko imas rama
<zoki> 2 gb
<SilverSpace> ok 
<SilverSpace> 2.5g
<SilverSpace> ostavis na kraju
<SilverSpace> to ti je swap
<SilverSpace> 175
<SilverSpace> 157
<SilverSpace> za korijenski datotečni sustav
<SilverSpace> i to ti je u izborniku /
<SilverSpace> u tom izborniku imas /home i jos nekih naziva
<SilverSpace> ovaj ostatak od 2,5G iz tog izbornika stavi swop
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Ubuntu_instalacija
<SilverSpace> ovdje ti je dosta objasnjeno 
<zoki> jesam sad imam ukupno 3 particije; xp , ext4 te swap
<SilverSpace> samo sto je ovdje stari postupak
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> to je ok 
<SilverSpace> ova ti ext4 treba bit odredena /
<SilverSpace> imas tu crticu tamo u izborniku
<SilverSpace> to ti je taj korijenski datotečni sustav
<SilverSpace> kao np C: kod windowsa
<SilverSpace> swap ti mora uvjek biti ram+10%
<SilverSpace> otprilike
<zoki> e radi ... tnx ... to nebi trebalo utjecat na rad windowsa?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> imat ces samo napocetku di se izabere windows ili ubuntu
<SilverSpace> i ni jedan ne utjece na rad drugog
<SilverSpace> jedino sto iz windowsa ne vidis linux particije
<SilverSpace> ali iz linux vidis windows particije
<zoki> aha, super, ako zapnem još di, javim se ... hvala
<SilverSpace> np 
<SilverSpace> budi strpljiv jer nas sad nema tu bas
<SilverSpace> fizicki
<SilverSpace> ljepo vrijeme 
<zoki> da, kužim ... ja ima sreče pa to riješavam pod radnim vremenom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> subotom i nedjeljom gotovo da nikog ovdje nema
<zoki> i još jedno pitanje ... bavim se s internetom, wdsl ... s kim bi mogo razgovarat iz ubuntu hr oko zainteresiranosti za suradnju?
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem kojeg oblika suradnje
<zoki> bilo koji oblik suradnej, npr; http://www.novi-net.hr/ ovo je naša ponuda
<zoki> mi smo tek tvrtka u razvoju ... pa nam je dobar bilo koji oblik reklame
<SilverSpace> zna nas se vise ovdje okupiti od ekipe
<SilverSpace> ali sad tesko kad pocne ljepo nikog nema :)
<SilverSpace> godisnji more itd :)
<SilverSpace> tek se najesen skupimo 
<zoki> aha ... u jesen planiramo akciju, pošto krečemo na područje zg da uz svaki priključak kod nas bi išlo računalo s predinstaliranim linux-om ... znači najvjerovatnije ubuntu pošto je najjednostavniji kolko sam primjetio
<SilverSpace> i ima najvecu podesku
<SilverSpace> os foruma pa do irc kanala
<SilverSpace> od*
<zoki> pa ako budete zainteresirani za suradnju ... tipa; vi nama reklama i neka edukacija il nešto .... mi vama nešto iz ponude
<zoki> na obostranu korist
<SilverSpace> wDSL ? daj malo objasni nisam bas siguran sto je to 
<zoki> to nešto slično kao adsl samo radi na principu bežične tehnologije
<zoki> znači za sad smo izgradili vlastitu infrastrukturu na području vž i čk  županije
<zoki> sljedeča je zg
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> to je ubiti nesto kao hombox od vipa
<zoki> nešto slično
<SilverSpace> inace kod instalacije ubuntu bi bilo dobro da imas jos jednu particiju
<SilverSpace>  ta korjenska / /home i swap
<zoki> hmmm ... a ovo se da sad riješit da mi on prikazuje izbornik koji operativni sustav želim?
<SilverSpace> jesi vec instalirao
<zoki> da
<SilverSpace> nakon instalacije i reboota ti pokaze grub izbornik
<zoki> ne
<SilverSpace> hm 
<zoki> automatski pokrene xp ... 
<SilverSpace> hm
<zoki> a xp prikazuje samo particiju na koju je instaliran
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> xp ne moze pokazati linux particije
<SilverSpace> uh nesto je krivo 
<SilverSpace> jesi li sto mjenjao kad te pitao u istalaciji
<zoki> ne
<zoki> sve je ostalo na standardnim postavkama
<SilverSpace> cudno da nije onda instalirao grub
<zoki> to se da nekako nadograditi?
<SilverSpace> http://www.hackourlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Dual-Boot-Grub2-600x450.jpg
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi ti ovako izgledati kod boota
<zoki> da znam, to ne prikazuje, nego odmah puca po xp-u
<SilverSpace> koju verziju ubuntu si istalirao
<zoki> 11.04 32 bit
<SilverSpace> cudno nesto nije dobro odradio
<zoki> a da bi sad sve htio obrisat s hdd-a i instalirat ubuntu
<zoki> Å¡to bi trebal napravit, da mi ostane particija za instalaciju xp-a
<SilverSpace> daj bootaj sa cd_a ubuntu i pokreni gparted
<zoki> da
<SilverSpace> i ako mozes napraviti scrinshot tog
<SilverSpace> volio bi vidjet kako je to napravljeno
<SilverSpace> te particije
<zoki> evo sekundu
<SilverSpace> fakat mi nije jasno ako je sve proslo kod instalacije 
<SilverSpace> da nije grub instalirao
<SilverSpace> ako instaliras ubuntu prije pa onda windowse to nije dobar postupak
<zoki> evo samo da mi pokrene
<jelly-home> dovoljno je dobar, ako pazi -- recimo, napravit jednu prvu fizicku particiju i ne koristit je; napravit sve ostalo za linux; nakon instalacije linuxa obrisati onu prvu particiju tako da xp installer vidi prazno mjesto
<SilverSpace> jer windowsi obrisu jedan dio pa sw ubuntu nece podici
<jelly-home> boot loader se rijesi naknadno
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je sa pizdrijam koji pocetnik nece moc bas odradit 
<jelly-home> yep
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto mu sad nije grub instalirao
<jelly-home> eh, grub
<jelly-home> boot loader iskompliciran do bola
<SilverSpace> ja nikada nisam imao problema
<jelly-home> to samo znaci da si imao srece
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> svasta sam instalirao i nikad mi nije napravio neki zajeb
<zoki> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7263/screenshotqg.png
<SilverSpace> da to je ok
<SilverSpace> a gle ponovi postupak instalacije ponovo
<zoki> sad mi nudi da reinstaliram ubuntu
<zoki> mogu preko toga il ponovo brišem pa radim particije
<SilverSpace> di
<SilverSpace> sad samo mozes odabrati te particije
<SilverSpace> ne treba ih brisati
<zoki> u izborniku di mi je prije bilo da mogu potpuno obrisat sustav, instalirat uz sustav xp itd
<SilverSpace> da ako potpuno to tzi sve obrise sa diska
<rob||> frend rijesio problem s hard diskom
<SilverSpace> uz xp nisam siguran sto radi
<rob||> iscupao ide kabel, vratio ga natrag i proradilo #svasta
<SilverSpace> ja uvjek idem rucno biranje
<rob||> ops .. ovo nije twitter da koristim hash tag :)
<SilverSpace> rob||: :) da zna to bit
<jelly-home> @rob|| dakako da ovo nije twitter
<SilverSpace> zoki: kad rucno biras particije ponovo izaberes / i ponovo swap
<SilverSpace> sa opcijom formatiranja
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<zoki> moraju požda swap il ext4 biti pod primarne il ih po standardnim vrijednostima ostavim nalogičke?
<zoki> na logičke*
<SilverSpace> nema veze 
<zoki> evo instalira se ponovo
<jelly-home> zoki: bitno da bude mjesta za jednu primarnu za windowse po mogucnost na pocetku disk
<SilverSpace> zoki: kakav je to stroj
<zoki> ovu s windowsima uopče nisam mjenjao ... na xp u sam imao dvije particije (jedna njegova te jedna prazna) na tu drugu sam instalirao ubuntu
<SilverSpace> na koji instaliras
<zoki> tj pokušavao instalirat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve je dobro izparticirano
<jelly-home> to zvuci relativno uobicajeno
<zoki> 2gb rama 20 i core duo nvidia 512 360 hdd
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7263/screenshotqg.png
<SilverSpace> si vidio
<zoki> tj hdd je 320
<SilverSpace> zoki: desktop
<SilverSpace> je to
<rob||> @jelly-home a vidio rasutu pivu po cesti pa se izgubio by @majadr :)
<zoki> da, al to je pokrenuto iz live cd-a
<SilverSpace> i fakat ne znam zasto nije grub instalirao
<SilverSpace> zoki: nema veze 
<zoki> evo sad čemo vidjet drugi pokušaj
<SilverSpace> prati malo mozda nesto izbaci sto si mozda prepustio
<SilverSpace> bas oko grub
<zoki> uvzem korisnički račun iz windowsa il nemoram?
<SilverSpace> ine moras
<jelly-home> a to se moze??
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> jel pokupi postavke firefoxa i thunderbirda i to
<SilverSpace> trebao bi 
<jelly-home> nice
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad probao 
<SilverSpace> jesam jednom davno
<zoki> to mi ne treba pošto je i xp instaliran na novo
<SilverSpace> pokupio mi iz home slike i druge dokumente
<SilverSpace> ali to mi bezveze
<Mmike> Komarci
<Mmike> mrzim ih
<hbogner> pozdrav
<zoki> evo opet sve raio kako rekli i nije izabcilo nikakvu grešku
<zoki> ni ništa
<zoki> al ponovo ne učitava grub
<SilverSpace> hm fakat ne znam sto bi
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<zoki> ma najjednostavnije mi da potpuno obrišem xp i počnem ičit i ubuntu, nadam se da nije prevelika razlika na suse
<SilverSpace> da kad izaberes na pocetku da instalira na citavi disk 
<SilverSpace> to ce sve obrisati 
<SilverSpace> ali fakat ne znam zasto nece
<SilverSpace> ili si odvoji na pocetku diska mjesto za xp
<zoki> da to znam da onda sve briše ... bnema veze, to je testno računalo
<SilverSpace> fakat mi nije jasno zasto ne instalira 
<zoki> nije možda do xp-a?
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<zoki> a ovo za suradnju ima ko koga bi mogo kontaktirat kad krenemo na zg područje?
<ivoks> Prpić se oglasio priopćenjem u kojem navodi da je zahtjev za prekidom radnog odnosa Nadzornom odboru predao početkom mjeseca. Kao razlog ističe da ne želi biti financijski teret tvrtki tijekom dugih pregovora s vjerovnicima
<SilverSpace> zoki: evo ivoks ti je gazda :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakvo je more
<ivoks> bio sam u zagrebu danas
<SilverSpace> hebate napravis ti dosta km
<ivoks> jel ovo valja sta:
<ivoks> LENOVO ThinkPad EDGE 11
<SilverSpace> ja sam zadovoljan sa 13"
<zoki> ok ... kad ću imat više detalja vas kontaktiram .... nadam se da Čete biti zainteresirani za taj tip suradnje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel kvalitetno to?
<ivoks> ima i trackpoint, zgodno
<SilverSpace> kvalitetno ? 
<SilverSpace> neznam ka pod tim mislis
<ivoks> pa jel se lomi il nesto
<SilverSpace> zoki: javis se tu 
<zoki> ok ... dogovoreno :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cvrst je
<SilverSpace> ne savija se
<ivoks> gledam to za sestru
<ivoks> nema dvd... ne znam koliko ce ju to razocarati
<SilverSpace> ja nisam pozalio za 13"
<SilverSpace> da nema ni 13"
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=15548&catid=16
<ivoks> ovo je 15,6"
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se na njemu ne svida to je utor za sd kartice
<SilverSpace> nema onaj klik-klik nego viri pola van
<SilverSpace> zoki: http://www.hackourlife.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<SilverSpace> ovdje je fino objasnjeno 
<zoki> sad skužih di je zapelo :D
<zoki> sad sam napravio potpunu instalaciju
<zoki> sve radi osim mrežnog hdd-a
<zoki> čak i svi printeri ... odlično :D
<SilverSpace> di je zapelo
<SilverSpace> mrezni hdd?
<SilverSpace> jel to sharkook
<rob||> http://www.memosoft.hr/product_info.php?products_id=3124&osCsid=9dab1889bb2c69c8d32a3ebd4a58a254
<rob||> ubuntu 7.10 50 kn :)
<rob||> mandriva i redhat isto po 50 kn
<ivoks> Ryan Dunn, zvijezda serijala Jackass, poginuo je u prometnoj nesreći u Pennsylvaniji.
<ivoks> kvragu i praznici
<ivoks> napokon se netko sjetio
<ivoks> akumulator s USB izlazom
<jelly-home> ivoks: Edge je jeftinjak, AFAIK nema Thinkpad BIOS; raspored tipkovnice je drukciji
<ivoks> znam da je jeftinjak
<jelly-home> ali nisam ga probao pa ko zna, mozda je ok
<ivoks> zanima me koliko je dobar za srednjoskolku :)
<ivoks> starom sam sugerirao hp probook
<zoki_> evo mene opet ... naišao na jedan mali problem
<ivoks> koje je to smece od uredjaja
<zoki_> imamo mrežni printer
<ivoks> ne vrijedi 10kn
<zoki_> Kyocera Mita FS-3900DN 
<jelly-home> Baterija: do 4:30h # znaci 3:00 ako ima srece
<zoki_> i učitava mi samo jednu ladicu za papire
<ivoks> sto znaci 'ucitava samo jednu ladicu'?
<jelly-home> zoki_: jel imas drivere od vendora ili one iz distre
<ivoks> ma ako je mrezni, mozda je i pS
<jelly-home> znaci da ima vise ladica za papir i da vuce samo iz jedne
<jelly-home> je PS.
<jelly-home> sve Kyocere su
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Kyocera/Kyocera-FS-3900DN
<ivoks> Black & White printer, max. 1200x1200 dpi, works Perfectly
<jelly-home> bar sve takve za office FS-nesto
<zoki_> orginal drivere ima više ladica za papir i samo mi učitava jednu
<ivoks> mislis, vuce papir samo iz jedne ili driver vidi samo jednu ladicu?
<zoki_> driver vidi samo jednu
<ivoks> pa koji driver koristis?
<zoki_> skinuo sam ppd sa službenih stranica
<jelly-home> sa pravim ppdom bi se valjda sve trebalo divit
<jelly-home> vidit*
<jelly-home> zoki_: imas pri ruci link do ppda?
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/ppd-o-matic.php?driver=Postscript-Kyocera&printer=Kyocera-FS-3900DN&show=0
<zoki_> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Kyocera/Kyocera-FS-3900DN
<jelly-home> tamo su linkani Kyocerini ppdovi?
<ivoks> ovaj driver vidi nekoliko trayeva
<ivoks> *DefaultOption01: MF1
<ivoks> *Option01 MF1/Multi Purpose Feeder: ""
<ivoks> *Option01 EF310/Envelope Feeder: ""
<ivoks> *DefaultOption20: None
<jelly-home> e al treba to naklikat u Propertisima
<zoki_> kako to izvest'
<ivoks> win tipka -> ispisivanje -> enter
<zoki_> nutra sam
<zoki_> učitava mi samo jedan uređaj
<rsedak> jutro
<budz0r> ivoks: jel moguce sa passwd-om izmjenit password u ldapu?
<ivoks> budz0r: naravno
<ivoks> passwd koristi pam
<ivoks> pa sto god slozis u pamu, to imas...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nekog mladog slovenca medvedi kupili
<SilverSpace> i neki ceski klub se prikljucio ebel_u
<jelly-home> ivoks: mislis, passwd koristi nss
<jelly-home> ?
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<ivoks> kdenlive je zakon
<ivoks> jelly-home: u biti, ne
<ivoks> jelly-home: koristi pam
<ivoks> ldd /usr/bin/passwd
<jelly-home> onda mi nije jasno cemu pam sluzi
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ti mozes sloziti autentifikaciju preko LDAP-a, s time da kazes u nss-u da se koristi ldap, a ne files
<ivoks> ali to ne mijenja nista za passwd, koji i dalje gleda pam
<ivoks> zato je budz0r zbunjen... :)
<ivoks> svaki put kada se logiras, koristis pam
<ivoks> a u pamu je postavljen, po defaultu, pam_unix
<jelly-home> logiranje je provjera passworda.  Postavljanje novog je sasvim nesto drugo
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> pam_unix koristi libc pozive
<jelly-home> i sto sekoristi kod postavljanja passworda?
<ivoks> koji onda gleda nss
<jelly-home> dakle nss!
<ivoks> ali ne nuzno!
<ivoks> to je default
<jelly-home> ok, znaci postoji pam funkcionalnost za promijeniti password?
<jelly-home> jer to mi je sumnjivo
<ivoks> /etc/pam.d/passwd
<HmmZ0r> ako imas kerberizirani login nece passwd radit .. sad teoriju ne znam :)
<HmmZ0r> sa ad-om od windowsa, s tim samo radih.
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: osim ako ne postoji neki bug, ne vidim zasto ne bi radilo
<ivoks> postoji i krb5 pam modul
<ivoks> koji, ako se pravilno koristi, moze biti upotrijebljen i za passwd
<jelly-home> ja sam brijao da passwd mijenja password preko libca, a ove pam djidje su samo za razne provjere
<HmmZ0r> npr. istekne ti password na domeni i moras promjenit
<HmmZ0r> i ulogiras se na unix stroj i trazit ce te promjenu 
<HmmZ0r> ?
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: vjerujem da da
<HmmZ0r> aj bas cu probat sutra
<ivoks> http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/software/pam-krb5/pam-krb5.html
<jelly-home> gle eagle
<ivoks> 'Unlike the normal Unix password module, this module will allow any user to change any other user's password if they know the old password.'
<jelly-home> oni u Stanfordu imaju totalno kompliciran setup
<HmmZ0r> jel to default koji se koristi u linuxu
<jelly-home> ne
<HmmZ0r> ako se dobro sjecam, meni istekne password i krb ne zna
<HmmZ0r> nego smatra da je invalid to dok ne promjenis
<jelly-home> na unixu mozes promijeniti samo svoj password (osm ak si root)
<ivoks> well, ako ne koristis pam_krb5 :)
<ivoks> s njim mozes promijeniti svaciji pass :D
<jelly-home> ko da imas sudo -u biloko passwd 
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: al uvijek ostavis sekundardnu autentikaciju 
<HmmZ0r> via fajl il nesto ako krb ne radi
<jelly-home> brb pekara
<HmmZ0r> i sad krb provjeri jel valid sve, a password je istekao
<HmmZ0r> odradit ce dalje pam conf i pitat dalje za druge nacine autentikacije sto ne ?
<HmmZ0r> jer password nije valid
<ivoks> ovisi kako postavis
<ivoks> imas required i optional
<ivoks> pogledaj pam
<HmmZ0r> al ako sjebes pam.conf da ovisis o 1 nacinu, mozes se ozenit da se nemosh ulogirat vise 
<ivoks> naravno :)
<HmmZ0r> i onda sretno 
<HmmZ0r> ultra-secure setup 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> uopste ne radi al je sigurno ko stijena.
<HmmZ0r> nista notj.
<budz0r> ivoks: mislim da su mi ti svi fajlovi u /etc/pam.d/common-* ok konfigurirani
<budz0r> to mi automatski napravi pam-auth-update
<budz0r> ali naravno prije toga instaliram libnss-ldap, i dobro podesim ldap-auth-config
<budz0r> a u  nsswitch.conf-u stoji ovako: passwd: files ldap
<budz0r> recimo
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: nije... init=/bin/sh
<ivoks> budz0r: ako su dobro konfigurirani, onda radi
<ivoks> ako nisu, onda ne radi
<ivoks> ekipa, laku noc
<budz0r> ivoks: el en
<jelly-home> 0.693
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-21
<ivoks> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110619/wl_asia_afp/singaporeusinterneticann
<ivoks> vec vidim nase sveuciliste kako ce isksirati $185.000 za @unizg
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> jucer sam svjedocio rezultatima MS marketinga
<ivoks> do jucer osoba A je pricala o Microsoft virtualizaciji... sve ce se virtualizirati, tu cemo imati par strojeva, virtualizirati, virtualno, sve ce biti virtualno
<ivoks> onda ih je posjetio MS predstavnik :)
<ivoks> i sad imaju ideju staviti sve u MS cloud, sve u cloud
<ivoks> mailove, sve
<ivoks> nema pojma sto je cloud, ali sve ce tamo staviti jer to je tako jednostavno za odrzavati
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> kakva crna MS virtualizacija, vrtili su nasi Windowsasi HyperV, pa su se sam tak prebacili kad su vidjeli kako vSphere radi
<jelly-home> cloud je oduvijek bio buzzword pa tu nema razlike ;-)
<ivoks> al ono...
<ivoks> marketing
<ivoks> lik je doslovno ispranog mozga
<ivoks> evo, ovako sam ja proveo nedjelju: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrJAkxBEQfg
<jelly-home> :E
<ivoks> nelose, ha? :)
<jelly-home> s druge strane posao salesa je da ti uvali nesto, pa ce napricati sve sto je u katalogu, bez obzira sto pola nabrojanih fichura radi samo uz milion zackoljica i zapravo ne radi bas ono sto ti treba ili ne radi uopce
<jelly-home> ak zrtv^H^H^H^Hcustomer ne zna kako sales prodaje i nema tehnicku podlogu moze se jebat
<jelly-home> ako i ima tehnicku podlogu ovaj ce opet obecati brda i doline samo da dobije ugovor
<ivoks> sef mola podmitio sanadera za inu
<ivoks> eh! ako je to istina, onda se moze raskinuti ugovor s molom :)
<jelly-home> i sta onda, opet ce nekome prodati
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> nije li to super
<ivoks> dva puta prodat istu stvar :)
<ivoks> evo plan za nasu ekonomiju, s obzirom da smo lijeni radit
<ivoks> zrtvovat jednog duznosnika da primi mito, a u ugovoru navesti da protupravne radnje rezultiraju raskidom ugovora
<ivoks> i tako prodavat isto poduzece unedogled :)
<ivoks> kada se potrosi, 'otkrit' da je uzet mito i sve od pocetka
<jelly-home> khm.  Nisu ti ugovori tako blesavo pisani da ti pare ostaju kod raskidanja
<ivoks> ako im u zamjenu ponudis odustajanje od postupka...
<jelly-home> koja korporacija ce ti pokloniti milijune eura, ne bud luda
<ivoks> ako je kazneno djelo takvo da moze znaciti kraj korporacije, svaka
<jelly-home> IBM ima 100 godina i jos postoji
<jelly-home> http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/12/invaders-from-mars.html
<ivoks> Corporations, not being human, lack patriotic loyalty; with a free trade regime in place they are free to move wherever taxes and wages are low and profits are high. 
<ivoks> smijesno.
<ivoks> korporacije se ponasaju potpuno isto kao i ljudi
<ivoks> neke korporacije idu van, radi jeftinije proizvodnje
<ivoks> neki ljudi kopuju strane proizvode, rad manje cijene
<ivoks> neke korporacije ostaju doma, riskirajuci propast
<ivoks> neki ljudi kupuju domace proizvode, riskirajuci bankrot
<ivoks> potpuno identican pristup
<ivoks> fascinira me to razmisljanje da su firme i politicari 'netko drugi'
<ivoks> nisu oni dosli od nikud nego li od nas
<ivoks> osim toga, javni interes ukljucuje interes svakog pojedinca, ali sam po sebi nije interes nekog pojedinca
<ivoks> a mora ukljucivati i interes tvrtki
<ivoks> jer na kraju krajeva, ne zivimo od zraka, vec od novca koji zaradimo radeci u tim tvrtkama
<ivoks> pogledaj komentar #2
<jelly-home> di bi dosli da nema zraka
<jelly-home> ima i odgovor autora ispod, to sam davno citao
<ivoks> pa imas i odgovor postera :)
<jelly-home> we as society have, basically, found a way to do the evil we want to do and at the same time wash our hands of responsibility over it
<ivoks> tako je
<jelly-home> ali korporaciju je jako tesko strpati u zatvor jer je X mjeseci pustala naftu u zaljev
<ivoks> ma nemoj
<ivoks> za razliku od ljudi, od korporacije u vecini slucajeva dobijes odstetu
<ivoks> pa cak i kada je odsteta u milijardama dolara
<ivoks> (slucaj BP)
<jelly-home> koja je njima sitnis
<ivoks> joj, daj :)
<ivoks> BP se jedva izvlaci iz novonastale situacije
<ivoks> a opet, BP postoji zato sto se zelimo jeftino voziti od tocke a do tocke b
<ivoks> mi smo ga napravili
<ivoks> ne bi postojao da ne treba opcem, javnom, interesu
<jelly-home> steta koja je ucinjena je takva da bi korporacija trebala robijati (= tesko se izvlaciti) 20-30 godina
<ivoks> nije li to licemjerno? :)
<ivoks> ja zelim naftu
<ivoks> ali ako se nesto desi, nisam ja kriv, vec onaj koji mi ju je dao
<jelly-home> yep
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> licemjerno
<jelly-home> skaliraj svoju potrosnju na 10% trenutne pa vidi kako se prezivljava, nema vozikanja vamo tamo, klime, interneta
<jelly-home> ili digni cijenu struje 10x ista stvar
<ivoks> pa upravo to i govorim
<ivoks> nasa opsesija energijom rezultira u tome da BP i ostali rade sto vise
<ivoks> no, imam posla... :)
<jelly-home> aol
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrJAkxBEQfg <- sigurno ti nije ovako dobro :)
<ivoks> MmikNekud_: aj, sredi se
<MmikNekud_> hm? :)
<Mmike> android kenja kvake
<Neuromanc> bem ti display port, hdmi, vga i dvi:)
<Neuromanc> koju god kombinaciju kablova i uredjaja imao uvijek je jedan jack krivog tipa:)
<Mmike> ivoks, nope, malo bolje :) ne moram veslat :)
<Mmike> i de nadjes tu muziku, brate mili :)
<Neuromanc> Mmike hehe i ti kemijas linkove s mora
 * Mmike radi danas jos tocno 6 sati :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, tmobile
<Mmike> radi, al' me mobitel zajebava nesto
<Neuromanc> ja sam uglavnom trosio iphone tethering i homebox od vipa
<Mmike> vipnet jedva da radi
<Mmike> glupi wifi hotspot od androida moze samo 2 klijenta zakaciti na sebe
<Mmike> i grije se mobitel za popizdit
<Neuromanc> da, u Selcu imam signala kakvog hocu, u Cesarici jedva modemskom brzinom nesto radi...
<Neuromanc> a mobitel se grije ali radi:)
<Neuromanc> super, nasao sam jedan monitor s hdmi ulazom i uz njega docking station s dvi izlazom...
<Neuromanc> jutro susjed
<ivoks> Mmike: tipicni hrvat
<Mmike> ?>
<ivoks> 15:01 < Mmike> ivoks, nope, malo bolje :) ne moram veslat :)
<ivoks> moras raditi :D
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: susjed, narucio sam http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8043
<rsedak> a razmisljam da bi u kombinaciji s http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8053 mogao slagati ostale modele
<rsedak> kao npr http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8045 :-)
<ivoks> vi ste pukli
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> ko kokice :-)
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/06/21/0538006.html?pos=n0
<ivoks> a jesu ovi novinari debili
<ivoks> oni idu pitati horvatincica zasto je tin ujevic zakriven suncobranima
<ivoks> novinari sami od njega rade serifa veceg nego je
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, to je nepotrebno umaranje :)
<Mmike> na moru dodjes, legnes, napor jedini je slaganje gemista i ispijanje istog :)
<obruT> vidis, ja mislio da je jedini napor tjeranje cehinje koja ti ga dudla
<ivoks> uopce nije napor
<ivoks> dapace, zabava
<obruT> znas ono, lezis, dodje muva, otjeras
<obruT> lezis, ono nesto te dira po jajima, pogledas, cehinja dudla
<obruT> pa samo maznes nogom: bjezi bre
<Mmike> ivoks, svatko ima svoje guste :)
<Mmike> meni veslanje nikako ne predstavlja isti :)
<ivoks> ia ja sam mislio kako je to veslanje
<ivoks> naporno, ovo ono
<ivoks> medjutim, fakat nije... vise aerobna vjezba nego bilo sta drugo
<ivoks> veze mi je naprezanje ustati se s kauca
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> vece
<jelly-home> di si ti u Moskvi
<jelly-home> da pozdravljas sa "vece"
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: veslanje je zakon :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: si vidio snimku? :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: lego mi je malo kompliciran za sloziti :)
<dru||d> nova graficka stavljena
<SilverSpace> ivoks: veslanja? nisam
<dru||d> gnome3 mi ne radi :/
<SilverSpace> sjebali mi se X_i
<dru||d> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500 Series] 
<dru||d> trebam X reconfigure?
<dru||d> prije bio na onboard
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrJAkxBEQfg
<ivoks> hm... nokia n9
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/i/imag0180resized_5a21e.jpg
<SilverSpace> vidi kak mi crke 
<jelly-home> koji mobitel da kupim do cca 1800kn, vele mi da se ovaj trenutni lose cuje
<SilverSpace> ivoks: morsku bolest dobijem od gledanja :)
<dru||d> sh: reboot: not found
<SilverSpace> ivoks: vidim nabacio si ti dosta videa :) 
<jelly-home> mora bit mirno more da bi se u tom isao vozit okolo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<SilverSpace> uopce nisi avanturista :)
<SilverSpace> hebes ravnicu
<ivoks> mirno?
<ivoks> kaj ljudi briju, ne kuzim?
<ivoks> nisu to splavi :)
<jelly-home> nemres se po buri kajakat
<dru||d> fglrx instaliran (i popratni programi) ... slika malo cudna http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261629_10150218368589812_856609811_6978794_2903437_n.jpg
<jelly-home> il jugu
<dru||d> kad mi se nesto otvara cijeli ekran se trese i treperi
<ivoks> jelly-home: mozes
<ivoks> jelly-home: bas je to jutro bilo jugo
<jelly-home> ivoks: prilicno je mirno
<jelly-home> imas valice od 15 cm max
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POzGaW-4n1I
<jelly-home> to je rijeka
<jelly-home> i tip se sav izubijao, exactly my point :-)
<ivoks> ne znam kaj da ti velim
<ivoks> valovi su to jutro bili 0.3-0.4m
<SilverSpace> ovi su mi kratki guba
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koliko dođe taj mali kajak
<ivoks> da, ti su za igranje
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KbJZVIuzSs
<ivoks> ne mozes po orkanskoj buri, naravno
<ivoks> mislim, mozes ako se hoces truditi
<ivoks> zatvoren si, voda nigdje ne ulazi i plutas cijelo vrijeme...
<ivoks> imas 17" camac i vozi
<SilverSpace> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/8kU0euXhrvb/Canadian+F1+Grand+Prix+Previews/eOP8T0Oxdoi/Mark+Webber
<SilverSpace> ovaj mali je bas guba
<SilverSpace> frend i ja kad smo kupili kajak dvosjed mislili smo da se to lagano prevrne ali nije dosta ga je tesko prevrnuti
<ivoks> kak je mutava ova nokia
<ivoks> izbace n9 koji je u biti 'gle kaj sve mozemo napraviti, al cemo to sve baciti u smece, odmah, sad'
<SilverSpace> ma da
<jelly-home> zasto su uopce izdali taj model? 
<jelly-home> zbunj
<ivoks> ne postoji logicno objasnjenje
<ivoks> mozda je ideja imati meego uredjaje za pametne
<ivoks> a windows telefone za glupe
<ivoks> ili manje inteligentne :)
<ivoks> ma brijem da oni ne znaju sto bi sa sobom
<ivoks> i sad izbacuju sto god stignu
<ivoks> aj, barem im je diglo cijene dionica :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/makedonija--najveci-spomenik-aleksandru-makedonskom/954711/
<SilverSpace> ovi ce zaratiti
<jelly-home> hihi
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hipersonicni-zrakoplov-buducnosti-/954455/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ovo 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce putnici trebati nosit pilotska odjela
<SilverSpace> To je skoro 5 maha? 5 puta probija zvučni zid? lol
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> samo jednom :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nece
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nece zaratiti...
<HmmZ0r> ajme napokon doma ;)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: makedonci odabrali pravi trenutak; kada grcka moze samo sutjeti i gutati tudja dovn@
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ola bola tokotoktok
<Mmike> to sam ja mogu
<Mmike> na moru
<Mmike> gotov s poslom skoro
<Mmike> i dobijem temperaturu
<Mmike> jebemtisvedatijebem
<Neuromanc> pečem pekmez...
<Neuromanc> divan je dan za tako nesto...
<Neuromanc> mmike skoro svatko se razboli kad us estom mjesecu dodje na more
<Neuromanc> promjena klime i tako to
<Mmike> kak to da se frend i cura NISU razbvollili?
<HmmZ0r> jos
<ivoks> hahaha tak ti i treba
<ivoks> da si veslao, izgradio bi imunitet :)
<jelly-home> veslat veslat a ne postgrese slagat
<ivoks> Mmike: ako te veseli...
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam u nedjelju, nakon sto sam se cijeli dan zajeb... na suncu i moru, gustao i opijao se (4 pive za vrijeme veslanja)
<ivoks> Mmike: bio tako umoran i sprzen, da me ulovila suncanica i isto sam imao temperaturu
<jelly-home> to si si sam kriv
<ivoks> nadam se da ti je sad lakse
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> i Mmike si je sam kriv
<jelly-home> drugi put na veslanje s kapom
<ivoks> lako za kapu :)
<ivoks> cijeli sam bio sprzen
<ivoks> jedino glava nije
<jelly-home> mustra, ko da nisi x godina na moru i naucio
<jelly-home> jednom kontinentalac uvjek kontinentalac?
<ivoks> ma bilo je sve ok
<ivoks> dok mi frend nije bacio majicu u more
<ivoks> nego... idem oprat auto... aj pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, ne veseli me sto si i ti bio bolestan :)
<jelly-home> poslije mazanje jogurtom
<ivoks> ne
<jelly-home> ebemti spam i antispam
<ivoks> poslije ovo: http://www.thesuncareshop.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/i/piz-buin-mountain-aftersun2.jpg
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> pazli lika
<jelly-home> isti kufer, samo skuplje :-)
<jelly-home> ok ovaj za Himalaje mozda i vrijedi
<ivoks> bas taj
<ivoks> za himalaje
<ivoks> testirano 2004. u Tignesu
<ivoks> spalio sam se ko budala
<ivoks> nisam ni sanjao da tako mogu u planinama izgoriti
<ivoks> al piz buin to the rescue
<Mmike> demit
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> lik se vozi
<Mmike> covjek mu oduzme prednost
<ivoks> ohladi te i poslije se niti ne gulis
<Mmike> i ovaj se razleti u njega
<Mmike> dodje murija, napravi uvidjaj, i kaze, da, ovaj je oduzeo prednost
<Mmike> dodje osiguranje, kaze, je, al vi ste krivi 15% jer ste se prebrzo vozili
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> i lik u zalbi napise: nisam se prebrzo vozio nego sam prekasno poceo kociti jer sam mislio da ce me lik vidjeti
<Mmike> reko, moronu :)
<jelly-home> pfft
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Mmike> dobro da nisi kaznuo dobio sa 'prekasno sam poceo kociti'
<Mmike> al' ne, lik je ustrajan u tome da on nije nimalo kriv :)
<ivoks> ja kad sam izletio s ceste izbjegavajuci sudar, osiguranje mi je pokrilo sve, a sud u sibeniku mi je poslao presudu u kojoj pise da sam kriv za prometnu nesrecu
<HmmZ0r> kasko jel
<ivoks> ne, osiguranje od lika koji se zabio u hitnu ispred mene
<jelly-home> u hitnu velis
<jelly-home> pa bar je bila odmah na licu mjesta
<HmmZ0r> jebiga, istina je, da si vozio po propisu stao bi :)
<HmmZ0r> sto jest jest
<ivoks> ne bi stao
<ivoks> zakon je rastezljiv po pitanju sigurne udaljenosti
<Mmike> :)
<HmmZ0r> sto nije pola brzine kao neki standard
<ivoks> s obzirom da znam sto je 'sigurna udaljenost' pri konstruiranju prometnica
<Mmike> hahaha
<ivoks> znam i kako bi se mogao natezati s bilo kime na sudu
 * Mmike vec vidi ivoksa na sudu kako objasnjava :)
<Mmike> sigurna udaljenost je ona s koje se mozes sigurno zaustaviti.
<Mmike> tocka.
<ivoks> da
<HmmZ0r> je to naseljeno mjesto ivoks
<Mmike> znaci, ako nisi uspio stati, nisi bio na sigurnoj udaljenosti
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: ne nuzno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<HmmZ0r> pa kako su ti izmjerili brzinu ?
<ivoks> nisu mogli izmjeriti brzinu
<Mmike> ako se lik ispred tebe vozi 50, i naglo zakoci, i ti ga nabijes, ti si kriv, uvijek
<HmmZ0r> pda
<Mmike> isto za prolazak kroz crveno
<Mmike> tj, zuto
<jelly-home> svima ugradit gps i akcelerometar i crnu kutiju u auto
<Mmike> na zuto mosh proci ako se 'ne mozes sigurno zaustaviti'
<ivoks> ja sam se sigurno zaustavio
<ivoks> nisam nikoga ugrozio
<ivoks> samo sam pri zaustavljanju ostetio auto
<ivoks> jer je auto pao na moj
<Mmike> i ako te murija uhvati da si prosao na zuto, spika 'nisam se mogao sigurno zaustaviti' znaci da si prebrzo vozio
<HmmZ0r> po gradu da al ovo nije bilo naseljno mjesto
<ivoks> Mmike: zuto = crveno
<ivoks> Mmike: jedno je kada se zuto upali dok si ti u raskrizju, a drugo je kada se upali prije nego dodjes na raskrizje
<jelly-home> al ak je jos jedan takav iza tebe bolje proci na zuto
<ivoks> i to sam se svadjao s jednim policajcem
<ivoks> lik je pokusao, nije proslo i pustio me
<Mmike> u nacelu da, zuto = crveno
<Mmike> iako po zakonu nije
<Mmike> na zuto smijes proci samo ako se ne mozes sigurno zaustaviti
<HmmZ0r> i tvoja rijec protiv dva pandura
<Mmike> tipa, pada kisa, i sklisko je. Al' onda, opet, nisi prilagodio brzinu uvijetima na cesti, i bok :)
<HmmZ0r> sudija sudi protiv tebe
<HmmZ0r> po defaultu
<ivoks> mislis?
<HmmZ0r> aha
<jelly-home> HmmZ0r: kameru u auto!
<ivoks> je se zakacio s jednim policajcem, bas oko tog zutog
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, to iz iskustva?
<Mmike> naime, ja sam jednom prosao kroz crveno
<Mmike> fakat je bilo crveno :)
<Mmike> tj, zelena strelica se ugasila
<Mmike> a ja sam prosao
<HmmZ0r> pa ono znam par ljudi tako, jedino ako nebude rociste eonima
<ivoks> i kaze on meni, da ce zvat suca ili vjestaka, sta vec
<Mmike> i zaustave me i 'prosli ste na crveno'
<Mmike> reko, nisam
<Mmike> veli on jeste
<Mmike> reko nisam, bilo je zuto, kenj kenj, kisa, ovo ono
<ivoks> jesi
<HmmZ0r> uvijek ako je tvoja rijec protiv 2 pandura npr. ti je pusiona. vjeruje se pandurima stari sto mislis
<Mmike> lik veli, ne, bilo je crveno
<ivoks> zelena strelica nije zeleno
<Mmike> reko, dobro. lik napise papir, kaze hocete potpisati, reko, necu, jer to sto pise nije istina
<Mmike> lik napise 'odbija potpisati'
<Mmike> i da mi papir
<Mmike> reko, necu papir
<HmmZ0r> osim ako vas nema 5 u autu pa trazis suocenje i sranja mozda se izvuces ali mozda
<Mmike> dodje mi doma postom za mjesec dva da izvolim platit, dat vozacku, sve
<Mmike> zalim se, i zovu me na sud
<Mmike> lik nije dosao
<Mmike> aj bok, nisi kriv
<ivoks> zelene strelice su sranje
<ivoks> treba ih ukinuti
<Mmike> a onda mi veli frend koji je murijak da jedino ako je on vidio svjetlo na semaforu onda moze tvrditi da si prosao kroz crveno
<Mmike> inace ne
<ivoks> i sloziti kako je i u americi, uvijek mozes skrenuti desno
<Mmike> meni su strelice kul
<Mmike> i u americi ih imas
<Mmike> ali u kontra smijeru
<Mmike> bed je samo sto u zagrebu nemas raskrizja gdje ti, na zelenu strelicu, dolazi kontra-promet
<Mmike> (osim onih sto se polukruzno okrecu)
<Mmike> al' recimo, karlovac, varazdin, cak i splut
<Mmike> split :)
<Mmike> imas zelenu strelicu
<ivoks> tko ima prednost, zelena strelica ili polukruzni okretac? :)
<Mmike> ali imas i promet :)
<Mmike> ivoks: polukruzni, naravno :)
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> zelena strelica = trokut/stop
<ivoks> a rotor ili oni koji se prikljucuju na rotor?
<Mmike> mene lik tako napucao jednom :)
<Mmike> i tvrdi da je on isao na zeleno :) reko, i ja sam, al' ti si kriv
<Mmike> ivoks, rotor = pravilo desne strane (osim ako nema znakova)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jel rotor ili prikljucak? :)
<Mmike> znaci, ako dodjes na rotor, nema prometnih znakova, ti imas prednost (priklicak)
<Mmike> jer si desni onome u rotoru
<ivoks> jesi to ti bio kada smo isli pitati policajca? :)
<Mmike> druga stvar sto 99% rotora ima trokute na prikljuccima
<ivoks> netko je bio sa mnom i tvrdio da rotor ima prednost
<Mmike> pa, ima, ako prometni znak to kaze :)
<ivoks> i onda smo iz medvedgrada isli do policijske pitati
<ivoks> i lik nas gleda, pa valjda pravilo desne strane
<Mmike> iako, s dozom rezerve uzeti to od murijaka, ne znaju svi oni bas sve :)
<ivoks> naravno da ne znaju
<ivoks> al bilo je dovoljno za jos jednu besplatnu pivu
<jelly-home> cek, onog lika preko puta sto cuva ulaz u MUP?
<Mmike> jelly-home, :)
<jelly-home> (pretpostavljam staru lokaciju Medvedgrada)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTfSN-1f9JE
<ivoks> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> :-))
<ivoks> onda je bilo vise cuvara
<jelly-home> da neko ne ukrade MUP
<ivoks> idem... aj bok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma znam da ce jedanput probit zvucni : to je bio komentar ispod teksta i slike 
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> Dropbox confirmed today that for some time yesterday, any user's account was accessible without a password. 
<jelly-home> ko je jamio, jamio je
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> lol ma da
<SilverSpace> koji papci
<SilverSpace> samo kaj si morao znat usera
<ivoks> danas se letjelica puna govana rusi u tihi ocean
<ivoks> doslovno
<SilverSpace> i ovaj je napusen http://is.gd/00EDJA
<SilverSpace> jel ima tko normalan u tom biznisu
<ivoks> jao
<ivoks> kad ce vettel doci na ovaj nivo:
<ivoks> Nicole Scherzinger i Lewis Hamilton su savršen par: Blistali na premijeri crtića
<ivoks> Vettel jos ne smije crtice gledati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato je vettelu jennifer lopez pokazala sisu :)
<ivoks> wow!
<ivoks> sad sigurno sjedi doma i ne zna sto bi napravio
<ivoks> cini mu se da nesto treba napraviti, ali ne zna sto
<ivoks> mislim, jadan je jos istraumatiziran od onog pogleda na dvije cure kako se ljube
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ti ga stvarno ne volis
<ivoks> pa zasto bi ga volio?
<ivoks> mislim, zasto bi volio ikojeg vozaca? :)
<ivoks> jel mi rod?
<ivoks> je li zenskog roda?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> pa onda :)
<ivoks> idem oprat auto
<SilverSpace> joooj
<SilverSpace> ti si kompliciran covjek :))
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> zato nemam curu :D
<SilverSpace> evo jos jednoga http://is.gd/vNgald
<SilverSpace> ali jos se nezna trener
<ivoks> neka praznici otpocnu
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj to nije dugo vec tako?
<Mmike> jos malo malcice
<Mmike> malo malo malo malo malciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jelly-home> ljeto! \o/   /me pali klimu
 * Mmike je na moru, no klima necesary :)
<jelly-home> pfft 
<jelly-home> meni klima treba i kad sam na moru :-|
<Mmike> GOTOVO
 * Mmike gasi laptop
<Mmike> vidimo se u ponedjeljak :0
<Mmike> tcha-tcha
 * obruT pospan
<SilverSpace> laku noc :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> oj susjed
 * dru||d dobio B52 u sobu
<dru||d> koji mi se to ventialtor tako vrti .. mislim od graficke :/
<dru||d> e sad je bolje
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-22
<jelly-home> eh ti stranci <Stryyker> Herzegovnia? 
<dbm> ljudi jel zna neko kako da dobijem vhost na ircu ovde
<dbm> ubuntu/member/
<dbm> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dru||d> vratio se ja na gnome2, odnosno sada sam na unity
<dru||d> weather applet ne radi :/
<CrazyLemon> otvori prozor :p
<dru||d> :)
<dru||d> samo zagreb radi :(
<jelly-home> "vruce je i vani je mrak"
<CrazyLemon> jelly - talking/typing weather applet :)
<dru||d> :)
<dru||d> zg 23 stupnjeva
<dru||d> 21 pardon
<CrazyLemon> kp 22° :)
<jelly-home> <datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Martinovka, Zagreb, Croatia is 23.3°C (11:20 PM CEST on June 22, 2011). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 52%. Dew Point: 13°C. Pressure: 30.00 in 1015.8 hPa (Steady). 
<dru||d> uredjujem si unity
<dru||d> koji jos ima zanimljivi applet?
<jelly-home> KDE4 mi je nekak normalniji od unityja, za desktop
<CrazyLemon> e kad to čujem onda znam da unity sucks :D
<CrazyLemon> +stvarno
<dru||d> :)
<dru||d> gnome3 je meni super
<dru||d> ali mi je malo problema radio pa ga uklonio
<ivoks> drzte fige da prezivim :)
<ivoks> 30km/dan, a u subotu ce biti i bure
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-23
<test_> oho, ima ekipe :)
<Neuromanc> to kako iphone cucla bateriju nije normalno...
<Neuromanc> stari windows mobiteli su milion puta bolji po tom pitanju...
<HmmZ0r> isljuci gps i wifi ako je stalno on, ustedit ces dosta.
<HmmZ0r> non stop ti skenira iz djepa ako je on
<Neuromanc> mah jos cu mob bedinati kao dijete
<HmmZ0r> jepga ;)
<SilverSpace> ubio se jučer pet sati bicikliranja 90km 
<HmmZ0r> and it's gone.
<MAXmark> http://www.ultimateeditionoz.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=200&sid=bc515a080ee3f56703a96c02a1dc8f2a
<jelly-home> ?
<jelly-home> wtf [22:24] <-- PsyTrance has quit (K-Lined)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-24
<SilverSpace> i kanal je na odmoru :) 
<Neuromanc> svi su na odmoru
<Neuromanc> dolazi zahlađenje jer ja idem na vikend na more
<Neuromanc> uvijek je tako...
<Neuromanc> od pponedjeljka ce garant zagrijati
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> meni bi trebalo zabraniti da idem na more
<SilverSpace> i onda opet vikend grdo
<SilverSpace> jedne godine sm pizdio na to
<SilverSpace> svaki vikend kiša 
<SilverSpace> ja se ubioo prekjucer napravio 90km na biciklu
<SilverSpace> + 20km nazad do zg http://www.bikemap.net/route/1062213#lat=45.7196&lng=16.15952&zoom=11&type=3
 * PsyTrance slaps pale3 
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi rsedak :)
<rsedak> :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-25
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<lizard_> sta ima drustvo
<MAXmark> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIgJHHvDGmw
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> koja avantura
<ivoks> jednom u zivotu
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-26
<Neuromanc> mobilni operateri su nepošteni prema korisnicima data prometa...
<dodobas> yello
<_pale_> cili li se ikome da ovaja kanala umire
<_pale_> spasimo ga
<dodobas> que?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> _pale_: pa svako ljeto umre kanal
<SilverSpace> uzivamo vani na suncu
<SilverSpace> :)
<_pale_> ko gusteri :)
<dodobas> oh jes jes.... Esteban Gutierez, prva pobjedsa u GP2
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<dodobas> *Gutierrez
<dodobas> taj ce biti svjetcki prvak u F1, ako mu daju sansu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ciji je on vozac
<dodobas> Lotus ART
<dodobas> i Sauber... testni.. kao
<SilverSpace> 91
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> nema sanse 
<SilverSpace> nebu dobio konkurentni bolid
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/s0zOg9
<SilverSpace> prsti u zraku :)
<dodobas> eto ga na...
<SilverSpace> ovo je bmw sauber
<dodobas> pa ne mora prve godine... kao hamilton 
<dodobas> skoro
<dodobas> kobayashi ce vrlo vjerojatno u ferrari umjesto masse
<SilverSpace> to bi bilo dobro
<SilverSpace> jako dobro
<SilverSpace> malo da alonsu digne zivac
<dodobas> samo poznavajuci ferrari i njihovu skonost riskiranju...
<dodobas> tamo ce zavrsiti Heidfeld... :)
<dodobas> kao i reno... mogli su uzeti i Sennu i Grosjean-a
<SilverSpace> ma nece mecka pustit Heidfelda
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes vidio ovo http://personales.ya.com/konex/cambiando%20mapa.gif
<_pale_> ko gusteri :)
<_pale_> zanemarite ovo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i volan mjenjaju
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa kad su ima u volanu baterije za KERS... :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<layo> Koji encoding da stavim u thunderbirdu, da mi normalno prikazuje čšćđž jer sam primjetio da meni na kompu prikazuje normalno al kad pošaljem mail nekome da on vidi samo neke hijeroglife jer to do mene ili? 
<dodobas> layo: do njega...
<SilverSpace> yep
<layo> znaći moji mailovi su super :)
<dodobas> ja posaljem mail, netko ga procita i citira, pa dobijem smece
<dodobas> jer njihov klijent krivo procita mail
<jelly-home> layo: pošalji si na gmail pa vidi jel izgleda ispravo
<jelly-home> Thunderbird ima mušica ali ne sa tako osnovnom funkcionalnošću
<layo_> western iso 8859-1
<layo_> taj mi je trenutno
<dodobas> :)
<layo_> jel to u redu?
<dodobas> pa je ako ne koristis hrv znakove
<layo_> al koristim
<layo_> zato i pitam
<layo_> koji bi trebao biti jer koristim stalno hrv znakove
<dodobas> western encoding nema definirane te znakove, tj. neke
<layo_> koji da stavim
<dodobas> pa vljada central european... ili mozes utf-8
<jelly-home> ili utf-8 ili iso 8859-2
<jelly-home> mislio sam da Ubuntu složi da automatski radi UTF-8., kao u svim ostalim aplikacijama
<jelly-home> %#@^ .unizg.hr i redirekcije i 34zde #@rine
<dodobas> joj.... nisam jos to napravio...
<dodobas> ne kuzim, zasto to forsiraju?
<jelly-home> zato sto im je neko prodao foru da je SEO super
<jelly-home> pa bi oni sve klikove pod istu domenu, i mozda malo digli ranking 
<jelly-home> to je teorija.  U praksi Srce mora pokazat da nesto radi, u odnosu na CARNet :-|
<jelly-home> pa se onda izmisli svasta
<dodobas> a e, sljedece godine ce staviti zg.uni.hr umjesto unizg.hr... 
<dodobas> pas masters
<jelly-home> da ne velim o tome da se slaze jos jedan identifikacijski sustav
<jelly-home> autentikacijski, sorry
<dodobas> molim? aaiedu gasE?
<jelly-home> ne, jos jedan
<jelly-home> isto nesto na bazi sveucilista, ne sjecam se detalja
<jelly-home> mozda samo imaju namjeru ispopreslagati domene
<dodobas> super
<jelly-home> politicke igre
<dodobas> ff vs. chrome vs. ie9 http://is.gd/QRFiqa
<dodobas> :D
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFl4oV2EmJQ
<SilverSpace> i tako to sve po starom :)
<ivoks> mozda najbolje da se ja pokuim iz tih fakulteta i ustanova
<ivoks> odrzavanje tih institucija postaje prekomplicirano za tu sicu koju mogu platiti :)
<ivoks> http://maps.google.hr/maps/ms?msid=214168268901677816149.0004a690e3ef894f56455&msa=0&ll=43.821647,15.412445&spn=0.541978,1.165924
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-one> vrooom
<CrazyLemon> pipl..top gear is out :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-18
<weshmashian> o/
<dodobas> yelol
<Mmike> picku mater, pa kak je VEC vruce! :)
<jelly-home> brijem da ujutro ocekujes da je hladnije pa je 20°C u 8 sati vec za znojenje
<BotaniCar> jutro
<dodobas> Mmike: P mora biti vruca :P
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mora :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' mogu kak saznat odakle neki proces cita file
<Mmike> tj, na kojem je 'dijelu' filea?
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! | budz0r sve najbolje!
<Mmike> da, /proc/pid/fdinfo
<Mmike> sve pise
<Mmike> mi-li-na
<dodobas> Mmike: sto ti to treba, ako se more znati
<Mmike> mysqlimport cita iz 350GB filea 
<Mmike> pa da znam doklem je doso
<BotaniCar> sad jos slozi skriptu da ti posalje SMS kad je gotovo i idi spavat/pit
<BotaniCar> ili ti mogu poslati "introduction to windows 2012 server" da citas :) 
<dodobas> all new shiny Metro interface... DX11 card needed
<weshmashian> e, aj' posalji to meni
<weshmashian> :D
<dodobas> fsckoff
<BotaniCar> e'o vam svima, gustajte : http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9811411
<weshmashian> pffft
<BotaniCar> dodek, mozes biti zakleti linuxaski mudzahedin, ali dobro je nekad procitati kaj konkurencija dela :) 
<weshmashian> ic daunlouding, tnx :D
<BotaniCar> uz iz wilkum ! ;()
<BotaniCar> ima i RC za skinut i probat, ali to je vec pretjerivanje za ovaj kanal :)
<weshmashian> a i nemam to di stavit, tak da ono :D
<BotaniCar> ja gledam di bi na neku kolociranu makinu smjestio to, pa da pikam do doma, ako se snadjem, bum ti dal akaunt 
<weshmashian> e sjupr, spank you very much
<weshmashian> ja moram firmu uvjerit da piknu neku servu pa da pocnemo virtualizirat pizdarije
<BotaniCar> zakaj ? Ako nemas ni jednu virtualku , to je najbolji znak da delate kak treba :) 
<BotaniCar> Virtualke imaju ljudi koji su prekapacitirali hardver , pa onda izmisljaju gluposti :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ali metro UI na serveru to mora biti dobro :S
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar> dodobas : ne znam jel imas ikakav UI :) Nisam dotle jos dosao :) citam "biznis nidz for 2012" tek 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: imamo virtualke na cudnovatim strojevima, trebamo to skresat i slozit sve kak se spada
<BotaniCar> dodobas : ajde, ni zajzadrtiji terminal drkac nemre vise kukat, imas windows core edicije bez sucelja, pa se uci powershellu :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a i za testiranje mi tu i tamo treba neka 'prazna' masina
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ja sam ti zadrti ubuntu hillbilly, sta je to windwos
<BotaniCar> dodobas : to ti je ono kaj jos nema, ali ce imati METRO interfejz :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ja sam samo vidio reklamu za neki Windows Metro UI interface...
<dodobas> kao... UI s vaseg mobitela i 5'' ekrana smo prebacili na pravi desktop 22''+ ekrane
<dodobas> sve kutije su 5 puta vece, jer ako ima smisla no mobitelu
<dodobas> onda mora i na velikim ekranima
<BotaniCar> Pa, taknekak i meni to izgleda :) Vjerojatno bi pjevao hvalospjeve da imam 22" touch, no nemam :( 
<BotaniCar> Al pritisnes "windows" tipku, i baci te na klasicni desktop, pa se da 
<igustin> pjevao bi hejtospjeve, a ne hvalospjeve
<BotaniCar> igustin : probal si ?? 
<igustin> sačuvajbože :)
<BotaniCar> Nemoj tako onda :) 
<igustin> vidio na djelu
<igustin> izgledalo je gore nego čitam prikaze na webu
<BotaniCar> Da je grdo, je. Ali pripisujem to svojoj indoktrinaciji suceljima do sad .. ljudi hejtaju i unity .. 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro, sliver 
<igustin> ne znam što će biti za 5 ili 10 godina (točnije - kakvi monitori i način rada), ali takav UI na desktopu *sada* je PITA
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : sam ti rekao da je ona rakija mozda najbolja koju sam u ovom desetljecu pio ? 
<igustin> meh, opet alkohol ontopic
<BotaniCar> igustin : koliko je PITA , koliko nemaju za ponuditi app koji bi me natjerao da kazem "jebate, to, zakaj sam do sad koristil misa i tastaturu" :) 
<BotaniCar> igustin : moram ga pohvaliti, fakat prepreizvrsna sljiva
<igustin> ne samo app (toga će biti), ali ne mogu zamisliti bilo koga da drži ruku u zraku i mlati po verikalnom desktop touch screenu
<igustin> a bez toucha je to pogotovo suludo
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, to treba touch-radni-stol ili nekaj takvo biti, rukavica za virtreality ili nekaj, monitor mi jednostavno nije medij za to , makar ga mogao iscupati iz lezista i uzeti u ruke 
<igustin> touch screen može biti horizontalan (POS) ili mali mobilni tablet ili mobilni telefon, ali ne i desktop
<igustin> ne samo to
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma da
<igustin> nego ako je Metro UI jedino bitno novo u Win8, a ne treba desktopima, zašto bi ga itko kupovao, odnosno radio upgrade s Win7
<igustin> zvuči kao ME ili Vista fail
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nezna onda Mmike kaj propusta :)
<BotaniCar> igustin : ima promjena kao u prici, ali se ne vide ako nisi sistemac, sucelje svaki "strucnjak" vidi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : ako on svoju jos nije uzeo, u iskusenju sam da i nju otkupim :) 
<Mmike> a?
<igustin> BotaniCar: navedi mi, molim te, nešto tehnički stvarno bitno zbog čega bih nekome sugerirao upgrade na Win8, jer ja još to nisam našao/pročitao
<Mmike> igustin, zar fakat mislis da ces naci/procitati? :)
<Mmike> misilm, sto su XPji imali na Win2k nisu imali?
<igustin> doduše, ja (osim kraja supporta) ne vidim bitan razlog ni da ljudi migriraju s WinXP na Win7, tako da... ;)
<Mmike> onak, za istac, sto su imali?
<igustin> Mmike: ++
<BotaniCar> igustin : s obzirom da imam klijente koji i dalje vrte windowse 2000 bilo bi to besramno od mene. ogu ti dati linkove na changelogove, pa da si sam to nadjes .. nisam sejlsmen, sorry 
<Mmike> imali su .net koji na win2k nije bas najsretnije radio, tj, nakon verizije 2 je to stalo
<Mmike> to je jedino kajj a znam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vidi ga sad kao nema pojma o cem se radi :D
<igustin> sve viđeno su većim dijelo *marketinške* fore za prodaju patcheva za stari OS pod nazivom "novi OS" i to je megashitfail, ali komercijalno razumljiv
 * BotaniCar bi dao bubreg da se zna ovako izrazavati :) 
<igustin> ? :D
<BotaniCar> "to je megashitfail, ali komercijalno razumljiv" diram se i citam ovo ponovno i ponovno :)
<Astemd> windoze ljudi kupuju radi drivera, tj. nestandardan hardver jako često ima drivere samo za windoze
<Astemd> samo kaj proizvođači u zadnje vrijeme naprave drivere samo za jedne winbloze
<Astemd> pa si zalockan na tu verziju
<Astemd> Vista/7 još radi
<Astemd> ali ako se prehaklaš sa 32 na 64 bita
<Astemd> onda si u dreku
<Astemd> BotaniCar: znaš se tak izražavat? :D
<BotaniCar> postoji jos jedan razlog kupnje novih windowsa (vezan uz ovaj kaj si naveo, stemd) , a to je kompatabilnost unatrag. MS se trudi pobrinuti ad sve uvijek radi unatrag kompatabilno, linux dizajneri nekad vele "ovo je sjebato, pustimo to, ajmo sad ovak" 
<BotaniCar> A, proizvodjaci drajvera su kategorija ljudi koje volim manje od jehovinih svjedoka 
<Astemd> i da i ne
<Astemd> dugo vremena su držali vodu
<Astemd> ali polako ju puštaju
<Astemd> imaš one "compatibility" modove
<Astemd> ali nije "out-of-the-box" funkcionalnost
<Astemd> što je i logično
<Astemd> crap in-crap out :)
<Astemd> Linux aplikacije se slome ako nemaš odgovarajuće libove
<Astemd> ali obično možeš stavit gore stari lib, i stvar šljaka
<Astemd> ako imaš source, često možeš prekompjalirat i s novim libovima
<Mmike> BotaniCar, oda. Mislis da FoxPro aplikacije koje smo radili u Elektromagicu rade danas? :) MOSH SI MISLIT, a standardni MS alati, i sve je by the book radjeno (tj, moralo bi raditi)
<Mmike> tak da to 'kompatibilno unazad' nema nikakvog smisla
<BotaniCar> Mmike : si ju probal zavrtiti na 7icu u XP modu ? 
<BotaniCar> *7ici ? 
<igustin> btw, ja bi dao bubreg onome tko me uvjeri da se Metro UI nije mogao izdati kao add-on za Win7
<Astemd> igustin: :D
<BotaniCar> osim toga, napisao sam "trude se", ne da imaju 100% back compatability, to mi MS shpija kao ja nemre napisati :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne. Naime, da bi na XPjima radilo trebalo je tvikat pun kufer FoxPro. 
<Mmike> a na win2k je razvijana aplikacija i pazilo se da radi na win98.
<Mmike> tak da, MS se trudi drek, developer se trudi
<Mmike> i nije mu nista lakse
<BotaniCar> igustin : vjerojatno su u medjuvremenu dali otkaz nekom razumnom tko je to branio i govorio "manite se tih mobitel prica" :)
<Astemd> ne postoji tako nešto kao "OS kompatibilnost" na proizvođačkom nivou
<Astemd> između dvije susjedne inačice da
<Astemd> ali sve dalje je čarolija koja možda nekad radi, nekad ne
<Astemd> sve zapravo ovisi i tome koliko su ljudi koji su nekaj Å¡trikali bili pametni
<Astemd> i koliko su aprstahirali stvar, tj. koliko im je proizvod ovisan o određenim libovima
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran da smo se razumjeli. Ja na windowsima 8 mogu instalirati office 2000 , i radi, sve drugo je  - kak je mmike lijepo rekao, na developerima 3rd party aplikacija
<BotaniCar> MS svoje lego kockice drzi skup , a drugi .. 
<Astemd> zadnji MS office kaj sam ja instaliral je bio 97
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, al' taj 'level' 'radi unazad' imas i na bilo kojojo 'normalnijoj' linux-based distri
<BotaniCar> Kad nemas para za noviji :)
<Mmike> tako da taj argument 'pro win, kontra lin' ne stoji :)
<Astemd> od tada sam na openofficeu/Libreofficeu
<BotaniCar> Mmike : sam igdje rekao da nemas ? Mislim, znas i sam da ja nemam OS preferencija, ako dela, meni je dobro 
<Astemd> BotaniCar: ne kupujem ono kaj mi ne treba :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Astemd> ljudi česta danas stave office samo zato kaj Visio doživljavaju kao dio offica
<Astemd> ili Outlook
<Astemd> ako rabe Thunderbird
<Astemd> neki instaliraju Visio posebno
<Astemd> i rabe OpenOffice
<BotaniCar> stemd, pomicemo fokus ovog flejma s OSa na aplikacije, ili ?
<Astemd> ni slučajno :)
<BotaniCar> Bas sam se poveselio da cu cuti neku kritiku novih 'doza iz linux rovova
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma, lijepo je vidjeti kak vise ne branis zubima windowse kod pred 5-6-7 godina :)
<BotaniCar> a, samo je igustin  rekao da mu je gadno, iz prve ruke :( 
<Astemd> nemrem kritizirat nekaj kaj nisam probal :)
<Mmike> jos 2-3 godine i ti ces imati linux kao primarni OS na desktopu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : kad nema potrebe, postaje stvar sve slicnija s obje strane, linux moze izgledati lijepo, u windowsima mogu nekaj i otipkati, da radi .. sve isti ku* postaje :==)
<Astemd> mogu postaviti samo jedno pitanje:
<Astemd> imaju li Windowsi 8/server 2012 još uvijek registry?
<BotaniCar> Imao bi linux kao desktop OS i sad, da nisam klijentima vezan, svi koriste doze, pa moram movc klikati kaj i oni :)
<BotaniCar> imaju
<Astemd> ako imaju, onda je to smeće
<Astemd> nemamo se puno kaj razgovarat
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> registry ima svoje prednosti i mane
<BotaniCar> Nemamo, kad to tak postavis, zaista :)
<Astemd> isto kao i Unity
<ivoks> jedina mana mu je sto je binarni blob
<BotaniCar> ^^
<ivoks> ali koncept je ok
<Astemd> i binary formati za desktop/system tray
<Astemd> svaki OS mora negdje čuvat postavke
<ivoks> puno je bolje imati nesto tipa registry, nego /etc u kojem svaki program ima drugaciji format
<Astemd> to stoji
<Mmike> ivoks, uh huh
<ivoks> kada bi u linuxu /etc bio unificiran, to bi bilo genijalno
<Astemd> ali ljudi vole ako je plain text
<Mmike> puno je bolje da app ima svoj conf file
<Astemd> onda možeš preko ssh kopat po tome
<Mmike> nego da imas sve u jednom velikom fileu
<ivoks> pa plain text i unificirani conf format idu ruku pod ruku
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi shvatio
<ivoks> Mmike: standarni zapis konfiguracije ne znaci sva konfiguracija u jedan file
<Astemd>  /etc je jedan veliki registry
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<BotaniCar> da bar je
<Astemd> samo format nije unificiran
<ivoks> imao bi jedan API za konfiguraciju svih servisa
<Astemd> zato nema jedan API
<Mmike> ivoks, probaj umjesto 'nisi shvatio' reci 'nisam dobro objasnio'. (dobronamjeran savijet)
<Mmike> inace, to stoji
<Astemd> zato cPanel ima prođu
<ivoks> Mmike: pa svi ostali su shvatili...
<Mmike> Astemd, ima ima, kako ne :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesu, jesu :)
<ivoks> zato su lenses u unityu fora
<ivoks> jer imasti isti UI za razlicite objekte
<ivoks> s/imasti/imas isti/
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> osim toga, gnome i kde koriste svojevrsnu kopiju registrya
<ivoks> samo sto zapis nije binaran, vec XML
<weshmashian> i vec vidim flejmove: meni je ovaj unificirani /etc/conf.ini drek itd itd itd :)
<ivoks> flejmova ce uvijek biti
<ivoks> nikada nece svi biti zadovoljni
<Astemd> hehe
<ivoks> osim kada napravis dobar marketing (apple)
<Astemd> Unity/GNOME 3 je pokazatelj zadovoljstva korisnika :)
<weshmashian> i onda krece: /etc/conf.{xml, txt, js, rtf, docx, ...}
<ivoks> ili imas dobre 'tecajeve' na kojima ljudima ispires mozak (microsoft)
<Astemd> trče na repu Apple-a
<Mmike> da, fakat
<ivoks> Astemd: pa gle... ja znam da se tebi i mnogim gnome2 korisnicima cini cudno, ali...
<Mmike> koja kopija appleovog UIja
<Mmike> uzas
<Astemd> a ne znaju da treba stvar isploirat
<Astemd> ispolirat
<ivoks> Astemd: unity ce se do kraja godine isporucivati na 5% racunala diljem svijeta
<Mmike> iako, eto, velim. frend u petak presao sa win7 na unity i zadovoljan je. Cak ga uopce ne smeta sto je sporo.
<ivoks> to je poanta
 * weshmashian nije nit' vidio Unity
<Astemd> ja rabim Gnome fallback
<ivoks> unity se svidja prosjecnim windows/apple korisnicima
<Mmike> ivoks, to ne znaci da unity nije drek, nit moze bit siguran da 90% od tih 5% nece reci 'bljak'
<Mmike> Astemd, ti si na kojem ubunturu?
<Astemd> jer i onda kad sam radio na Mac-u 8 sati dnevno nisam volio njihov desktop switcher
<ivoks> Mmike: ali do pojave unitya nitko nije ni pomislio staviti linux na desktop (od vecih vendora, koji unity vide kao dobar pristup korisniku)
<Astemd> 11.04 - 12.04
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nazalost (!), to stoji :/
<Mmike> Astemd, ja sam na 11.04, al' tamo imam gnome2
<Astemd> ali ovih dana ću sve prebaciti na 12.04
<ivoks> zato si ti napredan korisnik i mozes promijeniti u sto god zelis
<Mmike> i strah me upgradeirati :)
<Astemd> uspio sam složiti 12.04 da radi kao 11.04
<Astemd> nije bilo lako
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> opet unity
<ivoks> meni je unity bolji od gnome2, ali siguran sam da nije svima
<Astemd> kad je došao 11.10 probao sam KDE i Xfce
<Astemd> dobra je Plasma
<ivoks> problem unitya je prvenstveno los marketing i sto se izbacio dok jos nije bilo dovoljno ispoliran
<Astemd> yup
<Astemd> apsolutno se slažem
<ivoks> ali bilo je to ili gnome3, nije bas bilo opcija
<Astemd> da je Unity izbačen van kao sređen proizvod
<ivoks> a gnome3 tada je bio hrpa ideja, bez neke poveznice
<Astemd> onda bi ga se malo istweakalo i radilo bi se pod tim
<Astemd> pa u dogledno vrijeme ću najvjerojatnije prijeći na Unity
<ivoks> meni je u 12.04 pricilsno dobar
<ivoks> mis koristim samo za facebook
<Astemd> ali mora mi se omogućiti dobivanje desktop switchera na jednostavan način pod Unity-jem
<Astemd> Gnome2 desktop switchera
<ivoks> desktop switchera?
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, tebi je trebao unity da prestanes koristiti misa?
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+lijevo/desno/gore/dole
<Astemd> da, applet u system trayu koji mi pokazuje 10 desktopa
<Astemd> i Å¡to je na kojem desktopu
<ivoks> Mmike: u gnome2 je brz pokrenuti aplikciju koristenjem misa nego tipkovnice
<Astemd> :)
 * Mmike koristi misa samo za kayako ticketing pizda mater i nas interni mega-sustav  za koji se trenutno radi i CLI sucelje
<Mmike> not true
<Mmike> samo nisi znao sloziti
<Mmike> ili ti se nije dalo
<ivoks> ne govorim o shortcutima
<ivoks> nemas shortcut za sve aplikacije
<Mmike> slozis si shortcut za ono sto ti treba
<Mmike> meni je u unityju to lose jer je koma sporo
<ivoks> dakle, ponovno
<ivoks> ne govorim o shortcutima
<Mmike> i onda opet moram cekati
<Mmike> ama svejedno je
<Mmike> nije li?:
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> bitno je da ti se aplikacija brzo pokrene
<Mmike> kak nije? :)
<Astemd> :)
<ivoks> zato sto ja svaku aplikaciju mogu pokrenuti u istom vremenskom periodu
<ivoks> ti ako nemas shortcut, moras ju traziti
<Astemd> ovak:
<Astemd> imam najmanje 4 načina za pokrenut aplikaciju
<Astemd> ali 2 su mi jednako brza
<Mmike> jup, i to je super. meni je ok da mi je sound recorder u apps->sound->sound recorder
<Astemd> shortcut na desktopu za one najčešće
<Mmike> a ne da moram tipkat da ga nadjem
<SilverSpace> zjevv zjevvv odoh spat
<Mmike> jer ga drugacije - ne mogu naci
<ivoks> Mmike: mjeri si vrijeme za pokrenuti 'gparted', npr
<Astemd> shortcut na tipkovnici za ono kaj ne želim na desktopu
<ivoks> Mmike: u unity ne trebas traziti, napises sto zelis
<Mmike> ivoks, otipkam gparted i stisnem enter
<Mmike> isto ne moram traziti
<Mmike> a u unityju stisnem wintipku i onda cekam sekundu dve
<ivoks> Mmike: ja otipkam gp
<ivoks> i sistnem enter
<Mmike> onda pocnem tipkat i opet cekam
<Mmike> da, gp<tab>, ok
<Astemd> :)
<Mmike> ili !<enter>
<Mmike> ako ga cesto pokrecem
<ivoks> ne shvacas
<Mmike> opet on
<Mmike> ne, ti neznas objasnit, ivoks :)
<Mmike> imas problem sa prenasanjem svojih ideja/misli okolini )
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, nego si ti zatucan
<Astemd> dash nije loša stvar na dummy-je :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ako pokreses programe iz konzole, onda ne koristis gnome2
<ivoks> nego koristis, konzolu
<Astemd> ali kad Unity bude ispoliran
<Mmike> ivoks,  ma ja ti windowse u biti koristim, samo zajebavam tu :) :)
<Astemd> onda ću ega biti jednostavno isključiti
<Astemd> onda će ga biti jednostavno isključiti
<ivoks> Astemd: sto? dash?
<Astemd> jer meni ne treba
<Mmike> naopacki je
<ivoks> kak mislis iskljuciti dash?
<ivoks> ako ti ne treba, nemoj ga koristiti
<ivoks> mada ne znam kako ces bez njega :)
<Astemd> Alt+F2 je sve što mi treba ako nešto nemam na shortcutu, na desktopu ili na shortcutu tipkovnice
<ivoks> pa i alt+f2 pokrece dash
<BotaniCar> Meni je kao nekom tko sjedi za windozama pol dana - super. Isdto mi je kao kad u start meniju na dozama pocnem kucati notep.. pa mi on izbaci notepad :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: izbaci nakon 30 sekundi, da :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks : da je to najsporija stvar koju sam ikad u IT svijetu susreo, kukao bi (ma, ne bi, al ajde) .. 
<Astemd> odnosno
<Astemd> može biti dash
<Mmike> kuzis ti
<BotaniCar> fakat mi ne smeta ako moram pricekati nekad da sustav nekaj napravi 
<Mmike> to je najkorisnija stvar najednom :)
<Astemd> ali neka bude manji
<Astemd> :)
<Mmike> a kad si pred 10 godina to isto mogao u terminalu, onda je bilo 'kaj vi tam morate uvijek tipkat'? :)
<Astemd> veličine prozora "Run application" :D
<Mmike> u tom dashu/unityju nac sto sve imas instalirano i sto bi se sve moglo je muka isusova
<ivoks> da, za to zahtijeva vise klikova
<Astemd> exactly
<ivoks> u biti, dalo bi se istrazivati zahtijeva li vise klikova
<Astemd> dash je nešto na pol puta između Ubuntu Software centra i Alt+F2
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju prezentira se na drugaciji nacin
<Mmike> uglavnom, raspra je, kao i svaki put, bez predmetna
<Mmike> netko voli netko ne
<Mmike> nekome pase, nekome ne
<Mmike> nekome je canonical isprao mozak, nekome ne :)
<Astemd> a Ubuntu Software centar je "for dummies"
<Mmike> (k'o kad mi je ms-evandjelist objasnjavao kako je .net super stvar)
<Astemd> :D
<ivoks> ili gnome2-zadrt kako je to najbolji prikaz :)
<Astemd> hehe
<Astemd> istina je na pol puta
<ivoks> mene su uvijek privlacili UI-i bez previse gluposti po ekranu
<ivoks> enlightenment
<ivoks> afterstep
<Astemd> u Unity su zaboravili ili "zaboravili" staviti mogućnosti za ljude koji znaju rabiti svoj komp
<ivoks> pa cak i window maker
<Astemd> i nisu ga ispolirali
<ivoks> Astemd: to cesto cujem, 'da se ne moze prilagoditi' - sto ne mozes prilagoditi?
<Mmike> na-o-pa-cke-je
<ivoks> ok, ne mozes staviti 'sidebar' na proizvoljnu lokaciju
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<Astemd> ja kad sam prvi put sreo Unity nisam mogao staviti svoje system tray indikatore
<ivoks> sto je naopacke?
<Mmike> ne mozes nista napraviti kako si zamislio :)
<Mmike> pa sve, jebemu
<Mmike> bar godinu dana pricam sto je (meni) naopacke
<Astemd> a oni mi olakšavaju život
<ivoks> daj primjer
<Mmike> nemres sidebar micat
<ivoks> 10:19 < ivoks> ok, ne mozes staviti 'sidebar' na proizvoljnu lokaciju
<Mmike> nemres pikat shortcute 
<Astemd> povećavaju produktivnost
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> nemres watchere/alertere stavljat di hoces
<Mmike> virtualni desktopi su OCAJNO napravljeni (ili je moj hardver ocajan, pa se to teli)
<ivoks> shortcute mozes mijenjati i postavljati kako hoces
<Mmike> start meni ne postoji
<Mmike> neg ima usrani tipkam-ti-sve dash ili sto vec
<Mmike> do I need to go on?
<ivoks> pa mozes i klikat, ako zelis
<Mmike> mah
<ivoks> dakle, tebi ne fali nesto nego ti se ne svidja drugaciji UI
<ivoks> ne mozes reci da ti fali nesto i da je naopacke jer ne izgleda isto kao gnome2
<Astemd> Unity MORA imati mogućnost namještanja da izgleda jednako kao Gnome2!
<ivoks> ma jel? :) zasto?
<Astemd> jer ako NEMA tu mogućnost
<Astemd> po čemu je to onda Linux?
<ivoks> wtf?!
<ivoks> pa unity nije gnome
<Astemd> ne kažem da mora biti na klik
<ivoks> cemu linux ako window maker ne moze izgledati kao KDE4
<Astemd> ali uz pomoć uređivanja konf fileka
<ivoks> cekaj malo, pobogu :)
<ivoks> unity nije gnome2
<Astemd> trebalo bi moći dobiti nešto tu negdje
<Astemd> to znam
<ivoks> i postoji 'fallback' za gnome2-like sucelje
<Astemd> ali čemu napraviti sučelje koje NIJE funkcionalno ljudima koji žive od računala?
<Mmike> srecom, u 12.04 u unityju nema vise middle-click idijotizma
<ivoks> Astemd: pa imas ih stotinu drugih
<Mmike> nego imas fino right-click k'o covjek
<ivoks> Astemd: unity je odgovor na gasenje gnome2 projekta
<Astemd> rabim fallback
<ivoks> Astemd: nije konkurencija gnome2
<ivoks> Astemd: niti je zamjena
<ivoks> nego je 'fak, oni idu u drugom smjeru, sta sad... idemo sklepati nesto'
<Astemd> ali najvjerojatnije će i taj fallback jednom umrijeti
<Astemd> onda ću uzeti nešto što ću najlakše natjerati da ima istu funkcionalnost kao Gnome 2
<ivoks> pa tko te sprijecava da sad to napravis?
<Astemd> jer ni Unity ni Gnome 3 ni KDE ni Xfce nisu toliko funkcionalni
<Astemd> probao sam
<Mmike> Astemd, pa sad, kde vs gnome2
<Mmike> mislim, podosta su slicni
<Astemd> Doplphin
<Astemd> Dolphin
<Mmike> jedino sto se meni cini da je KDE glomazniji i tromiji pa sam zato uvijek gnomu imao
<Mmike> ma to ne koristi nitko normalan
<Mmike> k'o sto nitko normalan ne koristi nautilus :0
<ivoks> pa nije unity kriv sto gnome2 vise ne postoji :)
<Astemd> nema progress indicator kad kopiraš datoteke
<Astemd> tj. ima ga
<Mmike> mah, to nemaju nit windowsi
<Mmike> igustin, E!
<Astemd> ako ga sam otvoriš :D
<Mmike> igustin, nasao sam!
<Mmike> ono kaj win7 ima a xp nema
<Astemd> po defaultu pokazuje samo "Kopiram" :D
<Mmike> preciznije (tocnije) mjeri/pokazuje windows explorer kad kopiras fileove :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : Transparenciju na desktopu (AERO) ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel to rasprava u razlikama sucelja?
<Mmike> Astemd, pravi hacker i tako kopira koristeci pv :)
<Astemd> Mmike: :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, jadno je kad se sjetim da je to compiz mogao stoljecima prije :)
<Astemd> ne, nego dd :)
<ivoks> win7 ima win+ shortcute (isto kao i unity), a XP nema
<Astemd> bajt po bajt
<Mmike> erm
<ivoks> dakle, win+1, win+2
<Mmike> 'isto kao unity'?
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> pa da, na isti nacin rade
<Mmike> meni win1 selektira prvi prozor 9koji sam si tako oznacio, jel) na dekstopu di imam hrpu terminala
<Astemd> ivoks: Unity je dobra ideja
<Mmike> pa uvijek mogu u psql shell, recimo
<Astemd> ali traljava realizacija
<Mmike> bez da trazim di mi je to
<Mmike> iako, ruku na srce
<Mmike> ja vise nit na windowsima nemogu raidti normalno
<Astemd> :)
<Mmike> k'o da mi je netko ruke zavezao
<Mmike> takav je i unity
<Mmike> al' opet stoji i to da se masi ljudi to svidja
<Mmike> eto, ovaj frend, bas sad mi tipka
<Mmike> 'naopacke je sve, moram se priviknuti, al' super je u biti'
<Astemd> Mmike: trebaš upute kak natjerati 12.04 da izgleda kao 11.04? :D
<Mmike> Astemd, pa, moze :) imas url, ili?
<Mmike> mislim, nisam jos dosao do toga da upgrade radim, al'...
<Astemd> nemam
<Astemd> ali nakon što napravim još na 2 kante istu stvar
<Astemd> najvjerojatnije ću napisati sam sebi kuharicu
<Astemd> onaj F10 bug u gnome-terminalu
<ivoks> f10 bug? :)
<Astemd> (Å¡to znaju oni koji rade na 12.04)
<BotaniCar> JA NISAM NALETIO NA f10 BUG :) 
<ivoks> ne mozes izaci iz mc-a? :)
<BotaniCar> aliimam strgan caps
<BotaniCar>  :) 
<Astemd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/726639
<Astemd> tu nije rješenje
<Astemd> ima na drugom mjestu rješenje :)
<ivoks> esc 0
<ivoks> to nije unity bug lol
<Astemd> ivoks: znam izaći iz mc-a, fala :D
<ivoks> to je default ponasanje gnome terminala
<ivoks> koje se promijeni sa par klikova u samom gnome terminalu
<Astemd> nitko nije ni rekao da je to Unity bug
<Astemd> da?
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> Astemd: to je tako od 2005.
<Astemd> ivoks: nisi dobro informiran
<Mmike> ajmo sad malo pljuvaat po mysqlu :)
<Astemd> ivoks: oćemos e kladiti?
<Mmike> btw, ivoks , 3rd edition one knjige je puno bolji no prva dva
<Astemd> u nekaj sitno
<Mmike> al' ak nisi dba nije ti bas zanimljivo - jako puno prica o benchmarkiranju ,profilingu i inim stvarima
<Astemd> jednu pivu
<Astemd> ali F10 u 12.04 nije ono Å¡to je od 2005.
<ivoks> ah, sad vidim
<Astemd> damn
<ivoks> f10 otvori kontekst meni za prozor
<Astemd> a već sam mislio da ću dobit besplatnu pifu :D
<Astemd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/937822
<Astemd> to je nekaj kaj prvo sredim kad stavim gore 12.04
<Astemd> to nije Unity bug
<Astemd> to je 12.04 bug :D
<BotaniCar> Astemd : zakaj "sredjujes" default neceg, umjesto da prilagodis sebe ? :)
<ivoks> Astemd: da, gtk3; dakle, postoji i u gnome3 (gdje je i prijavljen), kao i u bilo kojoj gtk aplikaciji koja se vrti bilo gdje
<Astemd> BotaniCar: zakaj instaliraš antivirus programe na Windoze kad to nije deafult, prilagodi se :)
<ivoks> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/26408
<Astemd> ivoks: znam
<Astemd> ne prigovaram Unity-ju taj bug
<BotaniCar> Astemd : instaliram MS AV, nema ga out of the box jer bi ih inace razapeli da guraju svoj softver, kao sto su ih za browser
<ivoks> pa niti ja branim unity
<BotaniCar> da smiju,stavili bi forfront i ja bi imal brigu manje, ali sjebali me linuxasi
<Astemd> nego Ubuntu-u 12.04
<ivoks> nego istrazujem taj bug
<Astemd> ma netko se zaigrao
<Astemd> htio je nešto složiti bolje
<Astemd> ali je zato strgao neke druge stvari
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/878492/comments/32
<Astemd> to sam napravio
<Astemd> to je komentar nn u ovom drugom 937822 bugreportu
<ivoks> imam posla...
<ivoks> ajde, uzivajte
<Astemd> aj
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> gotovo?
<Mmike> taman sam stavio neke indexe profilirat
<Mmike> pih :/
<SilverSpace> ovaj RPi cak i zadovoljavajuce radi 
<Astemd> SilverSpace: pričaj više :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : koliko te RP kostao u kumulativu =? 
<SilverSpace> nemam HD film da probam reprodukciju
<SilverSpace> jos se uvjek igram
<SilverSpace> RPi htop http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/22rpi.png
<obruT> 10:45 < SilverSpace> nemam HD film
<obruT> sirotinjo :)
<BotaniCar> Skini Indianu Jonesa, nema nego kad vidis 'erisona 'orda i prebrojis sve dlake na dvodnevnoj bradi ! 
<SilverSpace> obruT: hebga :)
<SilverSpace> youtube neupotrebljiv na rpi
<SilverSpace> i da zvuk na debianu ne radi
<SilverSpace> fakat ne kuzim zakaj sam ja potrosio 500kn za ovo
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj ti se ucinilo jeftino, a novina :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebi ga, da ekipa kao ti ne investira po 500kn u takve stvari, ne bi tehnologija ibila dostupna masama kak je 
<BotaniCar> tako da  pozdravljam tvoju kupnju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: nis, bum ja otkupil za 200kn, nie bed ;)
<BotaniCar> sad ga preprodaj nekom kome se ne da cekati da mu stigne
<BotaniCar> vec ih vidim po ebayu
<weshmashian> ^^
<weshmashian> je, super, prvi rezultat: $102 :D
<BotaniCar> pa, za likove kao silvr, super, jos bu zaradil neku sicu 
<igustin> malo offtopica... ;)
<igustin> neka preporuka CLI alata za kreiranje word/tag clouda (ono tipa wordle)?
<BotaniCar> kak je taj igustin super, uvijek nakon kaj progovori moram na gugl :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: lol, ne tražim da guglaš za mene (to već jesam), nego da baciš hint iz rukava :P
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527697_315753528512936_1704553306_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> nene, ne mislim tako, nego radis stvari koje ne radim i sam, pa se moram informirati da znam o cem pricas :)
<igustin> a, to ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<igustin> BotaniCar: http://www.wordle.net/ <- ovo trebam (raditi automatski iz CLI)
<BotaniCar> igustin : videl sam :) 
<igustin> našao jedino neku CLI javušinu, a to nije nešto što mi izgleda optimalno
<SilverSpace> zasto mi debian ne da promjeniti pass kaze da ne moze tako kratki pass 
<SilverSpace> bah
<SilverSpace> pljuc
<Mmike> Astemd, moze 12.04 fallback guide? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmiklec: kak na postgresu mogu vidjeti da li mi autovacuum daemon radi ? 
<BotaniCar> nasao : http://www.vtoc.de/article/Monitoring_Postgres_autovacuum
<Mmike> na primjer
<Mmike> skroz fino lik objasnio tamo
<Mmike> E KAK MI JE VRUUUUUUUUUCEEEEEEEEEEEEE :)
<BotaniCar> ja si bas kontam jel bezobrazno vec na ovaj datum paliti klimu ? :) 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: ja je frljim od 01.05. :)
<BotaniCar> budz0r : tebi je neki rodjkas danas ?
<budz0r> BotaniCar: bice da je tako :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja cu morat, kad mi sunce pripici popodne, necu imat izbora
<budz0r> ivoks: thx za topic :)
<Mmike> smijesno mi je jedino kaj mi ubuntu veli da je 20 :)
<Mmike> budz0r, :* :* :* :* :* :* :* :*
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> Mmike: thx!
<BotaniCar> budz0r : sretan rodjendan, u tom slucaju ! 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: hvala!
<igustin> budz0r: sretan i ovim putem (bez poljupca) ;)
<BotaniCar> coprnica : moze pusa ? :) 
<budz0r> igustin: hvala!
<BotaniCar> Mmike : slozil sam na starom postgresu autovacuum, i sad gledam log, veli : 
<BotaniCar> LOG:  autovacuum: processing database "postgres"
<BotaniCar> ERROR:  column "last_autovacuum" does not exist
<BotaniCar> On ne doda sam te kolumne , odnosno, da li ih doda u nekom specificnom trenutku ili ja moram ?
<Mmike> ovaj error ti je od kud?
<BotaniCar> less /var/lib/pgsql/data/pg_log/postgresql-Mon.log
<Mmike> jesi tviko log da ti pokazuje i timestampeove i pidove i sve to?
<BotaniCar> nisam, nije mi nuzno, vidim da on svoje napravi ( cycla autovacuum kad sam mu rekao i to), samo me zanima dal da mu ja kolumne dodam
<Mmike> pa nuzno ti je
<Mmike> jer nemas pojma kad se ova greska desila
<Mmike> tj, dal' to mozda munin plugin generira 
<BotaniCar> Mmike : opet ides u shirinu, uvazio sam savjet, i kad cu imati makinu kojoj zivotni vijek nije 1 dan, budem. Gresku sam generirao ja upitom u terminalu 
<Mmike> pa kaj me pitas onda za gresku? :)
<BotaniCar> nisam te pitao za gresku nego za kolumnu, a gresku sam ti dao da vidis kao info
<obruT> SilverSpace: ke, nisi zadovoljan s RPi ? :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, daj meni ako nisi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a ovisi o verziji postgresa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : 'daj' mu po eBay cijeni :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike : na ovom je 8.1
<dodobas> SilverSpace: hebo te debilan.... ljepo stavi archlinux ko sav normalan svijet
<obruT> SilverSpace: zajebi ove provokatore i daj meni :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, opce neznam kaj bi ti reko za taj 8.1
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daj nadji negdje win3.11 molim te i stavi gore access 2.0 i onda me pitaj stvari
<BotaniCar> Mmike : fer inaf, idem guglat, thx
<Mmike> nemoj guglat
<Mmike> makni se sa 8.1
<Mmike> to je prastaro
<Mmike> lose 
<Mmike> puno bagova
<Mmike> autovacuum tamo ne radi kako spada
<Mmike> sjebava stvari
<Mmike> onak, 1001 sranje
<BotaniCar> Mmike : aj ne drkaj :) Micem se tam di mogu i tempom kojim mopgu. 
<BotaniCar> tam di nemrem je 8,1 i mogu se jebat
<BotaniCar> dakle, ako mi ne znas odgovorit, eodajmo to i idem guglat
<dodobas> Mmike: on je korporate produkšon... dobro da je na 8
<BotaniCar> fala dodo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemas kaj guglat :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike ako si ne znam sam odgovoriti, ne znas ni ti, onda moram guglat :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al, trazis nesto za postgres koji je obsolete postao valjda 2005te
<Mmike> eh, lazem
<Mmike> 2010-12-16
<BotaniCar> Mmike : kak ne razumijes, moze biti zaboravljen, zakopan i zaliven betonom, ali kod mene se vrti i nemrem se maknut s njega. EOD o tome, pliz
<Mmike> tad je prestao support
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kuzim ja to. Al' ti ne kuzis da nesh dobit support za to. 8.1 je bila prelazna verzija, slicno k'o 9.0. Nitko ne trosi 9.0, ili si na 8.4 ili prelazis na 9.1
<BotaniCar> ocemo pricati o tome da supportam poslovnu aplikaciju na WinXP ? Isto end of life, nikog nije briga, oce da radi i plate
<BotaniCar> Mmike : support sam tu ja, takav kakav. Imam problem koji nije drama i siguran sam da rjesenje postoji negdje,makar u arhivskim postovima. Ako mi ga ne znas ti dati, daj cijeni moje vrijeme toliko da mi vvelis 'idi guglaj' , a ne dr*aj me svaki put s "predji na postgres 143.66"
<dodobas> Mmike: kako napraviti, hmm, valjda se to zove binning...
<dodobas> sve od 0-10 broji kao jednu grupu, 11-20 kao drugu, itd...
<dodobas> mogu where unija ovo ono... ali ima nesto efikasnije ?
<Mmike> dodobas, erm, ha?
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_binning
<dodobas> uglavnom, neznas iz prsta... nije niti bitno
<dodobas> snadjem se
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak na arch sloziti Xeeee
<SilverSpace> tj. gui
<SilverSpace> probao pa nista neke erore mi izbacije
<dodobas> SilverSpace: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<dodobas> pa sto si probao ? :)
<SilverSpace> naso kak se na RPi slazu ali ne rade tj pacmen nece istalirati pa se nisam zajebavao
<dodobas> bez neke greske...
<Mmike> na sta smo spali da se mora vim na ruke isntaliart na novom jubuntuju
<igustin> ta distra iznova postavlja nove standarde i defaulte
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<dodobas> Mmike: ma sta se bunis... imas nano pa s njim
<weshmashian> a jel emacs dolazi po difoltu? :
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> apt-cacher je najbolja stvar koju sam isntalirao od kad imam vise od jedne kistre doma
<dodobas> imas i neki 'vi' koji je tko zna sto...
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a ono di mi pise 'Mario Splivalo' gore u cosku
<Mmike> jel' to mogu nekak maknut?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo ovako bi to trebalo radit ali ne radi http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/746
<dodobas> SilverSpace: koja greska 
<dodobas> necu niti razgovarati ako mi ne pejstas/napises koja greska
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : iskljuci firewall :) 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> I zamijeni patch kabl :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nemam sad karticu sa arch 
<jelly> "probaj izaci pa uci"
<BotaniCar> jelly : ti opet o sexu :)
<BotaniCar> LOL ! Elektricar Zeljko: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMDZMCXzShA&feature=player_embedded :) 
<BotaniCar> "Daj mu napon, uključi polje
<BotaniCar> "Daj mu napon, uključi polje tebi i meni bit će bolje"
<BotaniCar> jeo bi gulas iz konzerve, imate nekog proizvodjaca ( Podravka?) za preporuciti?
<jelly> heh
<jelly> ćufte u sosu
<BotaniCar> njam ! I pire krumpir ! 
<BotaniCar> jesenti, nisam ni znao, dok nisam dete dobil, da postoje batati - slatki krumpiri :) Kak je to slatko ! 
<BotaniCar> nevezano, para, si procital onaj PDF ? Koliko ga god opet i opet precitavam, zakljucujem da windows 2012 server ne donosi nista osim ispoliranog powershella ,akonemas cloud ? 
<jelly> a manjak GUI-ja?
<BotaniCar> pa, otkad su powershell dali van, sve manje moras klikat da napravis nekaj. Dokument koji imam, a opisuje w2012RC1  gui ni ne dotice, a osobno jos nisam instalirao stvar pa da znam reci dal je grda, ista,ili eye-candy
<BotaniCar> jebeno mi je kaj su hyper-v tak obogatili da brijem da ce se i decki iz VmWareta malo oznojiti 
<jelly> tak i treba bit pravi serverski os
<BotaniCar> pa, bilo je sve to i na 2k8, al onak .. na pola , ako ne lazu, ovo novio ce biti *mrnjau*
<jelly> jašta
<BotaniCar> samo me jos zanima, a ne pise nigdje, koja je lista supported guest OS-ova na novom hyper-vu 
<BotaniCar> ako cu opet morati sve imati na centosu, ispalit' cu 
<jelly> biće tako dobro da će svi odma s linuxa i vmwareta preći natrag na windowse
<hbogner> hebo ti pas mater  mkv-u da ti hebo fuuuj
<BotaniCar> jelly : znamo svi da nema nazad s vmwareta, natjeraju te da investiras toliko da nesmijes upravnom odboru reci da postoji nekaj drugo :) 
<jelly> ma jok, nije to toliko skupo 
<BotaniCar> ako si ISP :) 
<jelly> imas imas globalni popust od DT grupe ;-)
<jelly> s/imas imas/ako imas/
<BotaniCar> Auuu, pda ! 
<hbogner> sta ja trebam imat core2duo/quad ili jace da mogu gledat mkv, fuuuuj
<hbogner> aaaargfhg
<hbogner> fuuuuuuuu   j
<BotaniCar> hbogner : meni na i5 zna ke**at'
<hbogner> ja sam na pentium4 iz cca 2004-2005
<hbogner> mogu gledat pod uvjetom da nepreskacem nego samo play
<hbogner> a je nezelim gledat sve nego samo dio
<hbogner> i kad preskacem gasi se
<hbogner> fuuuj
<dodobas> hbogner: rekodiraj...
<obruT> hbogner: mkv je kontenjer, da te mozda ne muci codec/reza filma unutra
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> ma muci me i sto moram ucitavat drugi jezik i titlove po defaltu i onda jos skipa dalje
<hbogner> obruT, ne, normalno gledam
<hbogner> ali skip forvard crkne
<jelly> hbogner: u vlc-u, ili u cemu?
<hbogner> vlc
<BotaniCar> Kak ja obozavam imati posla s "IT profesionalcima" .. trebamo napraviti jednostavni reverse proxy , i ovi isforsiraju da umjesto tog NATamo stvar, sad su meni uvalili na kantu jedan pseudoadapter vise, kolegi na njegovom serveru isforsirali jednu citavu virtualku koja ce hendlat to NATanje (poslijedicno sve druge virtualke imaju manje resursa na tom stroju) AAARGH ! A ponudio sam im rjesenje u obliku jedne rev.proxy linije .. 
<BotaniCar> Idem fax zavrsit, i jeba' kevu svima 
<BotaniCar> nitko me ne uzima za ozbiljno ovak
<BotaniCar> za cca 2h, kad zavrse testiranje ovog kaj se NAT-a ce skuziti da im se NATa i  ono kaj ne bi htjeli .. 
<BotaniCar> i da im ne rewritea http headere :) 
<BotaniCar> "Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Uncensored)"
<hbogner> uf sto na core2 ljepo vrti
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes tu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/22rrr.png
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pacman -Syuf pacman
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja sutra imam sastanak za slaganje uredjaja za load balancing necega sto sasvim uredno radi s obicnim DNS round-robinom
<jelly> aj ti
<BotaniCar> *thumbs up*
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sve isto 
<BotaniCar> treba budget isprazniti prije godisnjih odmora, ha ? :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sad sam stisnuoo yes i proslo je
<jelly> kao korisnici primijete da im (tcp-bazirana) usluga pukne kad se restarta jedan server u farmi.  A kad se slozi LB onda to na neku foru magicno nece primijetiti!?
<jelly> wtf
<SilverSpace> ma nije :) Errors occurred, no packages were upgraded.
<dodobas> SilverSpace: bitno je prvo pustiti da se ažurira novi pacman...
<BotaniCar> jelly : i feel ya ... bitno da se gradi skalamerija .. 
<BotaniCar> "Kerberos authentication now supports both user
<BotaniCar> and device claims." o0o0o
<SilverSpace> dodobas: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/2211.png
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i onaj najbitniji dio nisi stavio....
<dodobas> koju su naredbu izvrsio
<dodobas> jer da si stavio ovo sto sam ti rekao...
<dodobas> ne bi ažuriao 30 paketa nego 1
<dodobas> ili si napravio ono prvo... pa si probao drugo ?
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> pacman -Syuf pacman
<SilverSpace> ta naredba 
<dodobas> ne bi ti onda 30 paketa bilo azurirano
<Mmike> jel' se moze onom dashu nekak rec da po defaultu otvara 'search all applications'?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sad sam na ovo opalio n :: and upgrade these packages now? [Y/n] n
<SilverSpace> sad jos vise paketa skida
<BotaniCar> kaj mu je default ? "search installed" ? 
<hbogner> navijacke pjesme tuku
<SilverSpace> o hebote arch jedino kaj jmu je dobro da je ssh namjesten po defaultu
<BotaniCar> Ste vi decki kad probali .. obicni debian ? :) Ne bi vjerovali kak sve radi, iz prve :) /me hides
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma je ukujcu malo
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : kaj je ukujcu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa to da debian radi po defaultu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mogu se kladiti da ovaj arch sad nakon nadogrqadnje nece vise raditi :)
<BotaniCar> pa , ne radi samo ako imas RP na kojem je stampana plocica napukla u transportu, i SilverSpace  je pokusao prije toga instalirati Arch i u procesu lansirao SDcard u orbitu :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj mu sad ovo znaci If your /usr is on a separate partition, you must add the "usr" hook to /etc/mkinitcpio.conf and regenerate your images before rebooting
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa ako ti je /usr posebna particijia, onda moras dodati usr hook u mkinitcpio.conf...
<dodobas> jel je ? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa nem te particije samo je jedna
<dodobas> onda ne moras
<SilverSpace> kaj sam ja reko ne boota se vise
<SilverSpace> o archy archy
<dodobas> SilverSpace: hmm, ahahaha
<dodobas> krivo sam ti rekao ... :)
<dodobas> pacman -Sf pacman :)
<SilverSpace> jash sad mi to kazes
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce archy dobiti chekichem po glavi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma dobro... pitanje sto si ti napravio
<dodobas> :Å 
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> ne kaj je on napravio :P
<SilverSpace> sad cemo ispocetka :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ima li ovaj arch swap
<dodobas> SilverSpace: err, pa ako ga namjestis onda ima... ako ne onda nema... 
<dodobas> iako ne znam sto ce ti swap
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : ti bi RPu dao da swapa ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma samo pitam na debianu napravi swap ali nije ukljucen po defaultu
<SilverSpace> oo archy kostaces me cira na zalucu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo to, pa onda se niti ne isplati :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : ako pogledam svoje instalacije debiana , vidim da mi je swap svugdje aktiviran, to sto ga sustav ne koristi je drugo
<BotaniCar> jebate, nitko ziv kog pitam nije provao win2012 server deployati u non-cloud okolini
<SilverSpace> za sad sve proslo instaliram sad lxde
<SilverSpace> 144 paketa
<SilverSpace> ak sve prode placam pifo :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mislis pifovaru ? :)
<dodobas> *pifofaru
<SilverSpace> ovi nisu normalni u F1 svi zivi najavljuju pobjedu na vn europe :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: bilo bi lijepo da lotus uzme
<Mmike> najdosadnija utrka nakon monte carla
<Mmike> valenzia
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj i kanada nije bila dosadna
<Mmike> pa ne bas jako
<SilverSpace> jedino ako tebi nisu bila dosadna obilazenja
<SilverSpace> hm startx /usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_sux> civija
<ubuntu_sux> javi se
<civija> wtf?
<hbogner> imas obozavatelje :D
<jelly> JAaaavi seeeee...!
<SilverSpace> konacno natjerao arch xeeeeee da rade
<Mmike> jelly, jel' mogu nekako svoj stroju doma rec da za nekazona.com pita tamonekitreci DNS server, a za sve ostalo ono sto je defauoltno?
<jelly> Mmike: moras dici svoj resolver koji ce to raditi, i pointati resolv.conf na njega
<Mmike> aha, bez lokalnog DNS servera nemrem nista?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<jelly> ak znas, za 5-10 minuta dignes dnscache i custom reroute za neku domenu ili range za PTR i resolv.conf ;-)
<jelly> ak ne onda za pol sata skuzis kak to ide u bilo kojem dns serveru
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ovo drugo ce bit
<Mmike> al' sam skuzio da hrtu DNS server ne radi as advertised
<Mmike> pa sam sad u /etc/hosts ubacio sto mi treba
<Mmike> a ovo cemo za kad poslozim klimu doma :0
<jelly> pdnsd moze citati iz /etc/hosts i servat dalje, dnsmasq brijem isto
<BotaniCar2> Mmike sam sebi ide DNS poisoning slozit, a nakon toga ce sam sebi biti man-in-the middle attacker :) 
 * Mmike si slaze znoj-poisnoning
<obruT> zasto uvijek, ali uvijek kad pisem pin napisem pint
<Mmike> ja kad hocu 'FROM bla LEFT JOINT' :)
<obruT> :)
<obruT> pinta pive i joint, nije lose :)
<obruT> iako ne bi trebalo mixat :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/sulud-pothvat-svicarskih-biciklista-ledeni-spust-brzinom-od-140-kilometara-na-sat/621167.aspx
<obruT> Mmike: bili smo u les2alpes na jednoj utrci koja pocinje tak gore na gleceru
<obruT> tak da ono, rade spektakl od niceg previse posebnog :)
<obruT> https://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2008061422Les2Alpes#5215548517175095746 :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja bi se spustio :)
<Mmike> sam da nije uvijet pedaliranje do gore :0
<obruT> eh, bez do gore, spust nije gust :)
<Mmike> oracle na debian
<Mmike> cim se ja bavim :/
<Mmike> super je da manual prica kako da napravim swap file
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> odem u ducan
<Mmike> utakmica je skoro
<obruT> sta ovi pizde dolje u birtiji ? gubimo ili sto ?
<jelly-home> sudija nije musko
<jelly-home> al ne gubimo, nit ne dobivamo
<obruT> pa valjda je placen da utakmica zavrsi s 2:2 ?
<obruT> mene muci dal kupit il ne kupit akromatski refraktor :P
 * jelly-home razvlaci obruTu plavo na jednu a crveno na drugu stranu
<obruT> nemoj tako, nece bit tak izrazeno :P
 * jelly-home ima ocale sa 1.73 indeksom loma i odavno se navikao na aberacije
<igustin> :)
<jelly-home> oh well, /me ocekuje obrusavanje na suce
<BotaniCar2> kod mene se puca kao da smo pobijedili :) Treba municiju potrosit' :) 
<BotaniCar2> ‎''Igraj Mandžo, nemoj stati, svaka će ti sisu dati.''
<jelly-home> heheh
<obruT> i ? kak je zavrsila tekma ? :P
<obruT> pobjedili nismo, barem nisam cuo takvu dernjavu
<jelly-home> jedna za Mmikea: <Dave2> MySQL 4.1 strips trailing spaces from varchars <Dave2> MySQL 5 does not <Dave2> We replicate from a MySQL 4 DB to a MySQL 5 one <Dave2> Data inconsistency fuck yeah
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-19
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kvisko pitalica
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kad mergeam ticketa dva, jel' ima nacina da ih odmergeam ? :)
<jelly-home> moj ocka ma tiketla dva
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> HIP HIP
<Mmike> bemti kak je danas tek utorak
<weshmashian> kaj, ti bi da je cetvrtak?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> kak bi to fino bilo
<dodobas> Mmike: kakve veze ima koji je dan ? :)
<weshmashian> da zna oko cega se bitchat izjutra ;)
<Mmike> lakse b ibilo da je cetvrtak
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ti radis od doma tebi je svaki dan praznik :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> kako sam to smetnuo s uma :)
<dodobas> i svaki dan ti je radni dan :)
<Mmike> idem si kavu slozit
<Mmike> opet nemam memorije :/
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:          8001       6939       1061          0          6        183
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:       6749       1251
<Mmike> Swap:        19077       2694      16382
<obruT> sta vrtis gore ?
<Mmike> to mi je workstation
<Mmike> chrome najvise ode
<Mmike> pa onda tb
<Mmike> pa onda virtualbox
<Mmike> 4 :)
<Mmike> i onda sam digo windoze za ovaj oracl, i stalo sve
<obruT> to je tak, kad pootvaras sve one porttubeove, xvideose i ostalo, naravno da chrome pojede memoriju
<drj_cro> :)
<obruT> s/port/porn/ :)
<obruT> tb aka thunderbird ?
<drj_cro> il isto neka porno kratica? :)
<Mmike> da, thunderbird
<Mmike> ma nije
<obruT> meni eclipse, netbeans, firefox, sunbird.... i to je to...
<Mmike> kayako ubije chrome
<Mmike> onak, ubije ga
<obruT> mutt za mail mi pojede 15 MB memorije :P
<obruT> ne znam ni koju kitu ovo smece od sunbirda za kalendar toliko trosi, ko da ne znam sta ima unutra
<Mmike> lib na lib
<dodobas> hmm, s 3.4 kernelom wireless modul vise ne bljuje po logu
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> 3 gige u swapu
<Mmike> swapoff -a, i imam oko 300k/sec citanja s diska :/
<SilverSpace> +45.0°C
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sto je 45stepeni :)
<SilverSpace> griju li vam se procesori
<dodobas> 55 bez ventilatora, 51 sa
<SilverSpace> dodobas: dobar si :) koliko se onda tek kod Mmike grije  :)
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 27.3% free] disk[Total: 929.6GB, 11.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Mmike> vlah, nema ventilatorica
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jesi slozio sto?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: radi arch uspio xeeee dic
<SilverSpace> trebao bi jos samo zvuk
<SilverSpace> trosi manje rama od debiana
<dodobas> SilverSpace: zvuk kao ? :)
<dodobas> vjerojatno samo trebas alsa-utils paket
<SilverSpace> zvukk na hdmi
<SilverSpace> da naso sam to
<SilverSpace> treba jos toga dosta 
<SilverSpace> glavno da sam sredio x ii pacmena
<SilverSpace> vise se ne buni
<SilverSpace> jedino mi na tv usb utor ne daje dovoljno struje
<dodobas> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Alsa#HDMI_Output_Does_Not_Work
<SilverSpace> thx, malo drugacije je na RPi
<dodobas> pa nije... alsa je alsa zar ne
<SilverSpace> http://elinux.org/R-Pi_Troubleshooting#Sound_does_not_work_with_an_HDMI_monitor
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo upalim RPi i sam se upali tv
<SilverSpace> rradi i zvuk
<SilverSpace> jos rezu trebam slozit 
<SilverSpace> da nije 1280
<SilverSpace> dodobas: zasto mi ne pamti aliase
<dodobas> pa gdje si ih satavio
<dodobas> *stavio
<SilverSpace> kaj nebi trebao zapamtit kad upises alias u terminalu
<dodobas> to vrijedi samo za taj login session
<dodobas> stavi ih .bashrc 
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo, http://developers.memsql.com/ :D
<Mmike> ma vidio
<Mmike> nesto cak trebao raditi s time
<Mmike> al' propalo
<Mmike> nisu htjeli platit :)
<dodobas> skupo ?
<SilverSpace> zna netko za kakav full hd clip nesto kratko za skinuti da probam
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u vrtic
<dodobas> SilverSpace: standardni http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/
<Mmike> ok, fino radi A/C hack :)
<dodobas> Mmike: A/C hack ? :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/282913_10150878906946444_1925215349_n.jpg
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/600460_10150878908896444_197979523_n.jpg
<dodobas> Mmike: predobro :D
<Mmike> da, nelose je skroz
<civija> SilverSpace: ping
<SilverSpace> civija: e o me
<civija> e
<civija> je se ti sjecas koji je model bio onaj d-link adsl router sto si ti dilao?
<BotaniCar> Netko me spominjao ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kad mergeam ticketa dva, jel' ima nacina da ih odmergeam ? :)
<SilverSpace> civija: mislim da je bio g684t od tcoma
<BotaniCar> nda, Mmike  :) Nema nacina , mika - osim rucno , mergeani ostavis kak je, a za sadrzaj onog kaj bi unmergao otvori novi, c/p sadrzaj, dodaj ownera i dojavi klijentu da mu je novi ID taj-i-taj
<civija> SilverSpace: tnx
<BotaniCar> idem se gombati s glupavim org.hibernate.exception.XXX .. imam osjecaj da su devovi slozili da app trazi bazu sadrzaj, a to joj nisu dali 
<SilverSpace> odvratno je vani vruce
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> zato fino klimica klimata
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebga nema se para za klimu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma, ja ovu dobio sa stanom
<Mmike> a gledao sam bas da bih si kupio neku za sobu
<Mmike> al' nema
<Mmike> tj, ima, al' su velike sve
<Mmike> ja htio malu neku
<SilverSpace> ja bi neku prenosnu jer bi mi ovako trebala dupla za citav stan
<BotaniCar> prijenosne klime ne vrijede svoju tezinu u dreku
<BotaniCar> koliko ohlade, toliko ti topline vrati ona cijev s odvodom 
<BotaniCar> imao sam ih u 2 firme, drek
<BotaniCar> kak su blesavi ovi moji devovi, fakat su postavili app, i sad baca exeptione - pogledamo, a nit je baza iz koje vuce napravljena, nit napunjena 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> Vjetar : skuzio sam gresku iz prve jer sam ju i sam napravio, ali sam se nadao boljem od njih :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, kak je dosadan SElinux :) Za svaki kuki moram rulove dodavat , sad mi je branio reverse proxy spajanja :9
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: kad je dev istovremeno i dbase admin i dbase modeler :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: deinslarao sam VirtualBox ;>
<Vjetar> deinstalirao*
<BotaniCar> nene , samo ista firma, imaju DB covjeka, generalizirao sam 
<BotaniCar> mah, virtualbox drek :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebga znam ali nemam trenutno drugo rijesenje
<Vjetar> sad oprobavam Vmware workstation, mnogo bolje
<BotaniCar> jesteda
<BotaniCar> jel badava workstation jos uvijek ?
<Vjetar> ako ništa drugo ima guest addition se za maca
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: trial 30 dan
<Vjetar> keygen dostupan
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: player je free
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: Workstation je 180 €
<BotaniCar> Vjetar : player je banana, ako napravis logout, gasi virtualku 
<BotaniCar> moras biti logiran cijelo vrijeme, pa .. 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: hm
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: na kojem guest OSu si to probao?
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ja lijepo logoutam iz utuntua i dobijem login screen, niš se ne gasi
<Vjetar> na Vmware 8
<igustin> Vjetar: koji problem si imao s vboxom?
<Vjetar> igustin: nisam mogao butnut OS (win) nakon upgradea
<SilverSpace> to i nije neki problem
<igustin> Vjetar: i zašto misliš da je to do vboxa?
<igustin> Vjetar: to je gotovo klasika s Win itself, nema vbox ništa s tim
<igustin> Vjetar: ja stalno radim upgrade win u vbox vm, nikad slično (a da je bilo do vbox)
<Vjetar> igustin: nisam mogao butnut HOST os :D
<igustin> Vjetar: nekad sam priznavao samo vmware, ali od neke verzije vboxa više se nikad nisam i ne bih vratio na to
<igustin> Vjetar: nakon upgradea vboxa nisi mogao bootat host os?
<Vjetar> igustin: sve je otišlo u hodduras otkad je to kupio Oracke
<Vjetar> i VirtaulBox i MySQL
<igustin> ne slažem se, razvija se puno brže i puno toga više došlo u OSS
<igustin> o MySQL-u neću trošit riječi ;)
<Vjetar> oh
<Vjetar> nemoj
<Vjetar> baš slušam oklolo probleme s novim mySQL-om
<igustin> vbox je pozitivan primjer, za razliku od ostatka Sunovog portfelja
<igustin> ponavljam - MySQL treba postupno zaboraviti i migrirati na neki fork, ili još bolje na Postgres
<jelly> http://www.zazzle.com/my_first_proud_to_be_croatian_shirt-235859287277096345
<igustin> Vjetar: vbox na win hostovima manje koristim, ali nisam nikad imao takav problem
<igustin> Vjetar: većina mojih instalacija vboxa je na linuxu
<igustin> Vjetar: i nekako i dalje sumnjam da je vbox sam i jedini krivac, možda su host win imali neki related problem?
<Vjetar> igustin: vbox na win hostovima je osjetljiv na svašta. S novim verzijama je postao još osjetljiviji
<igustin> ne prakticiraš deinstall/install umjesto upgrade?
<Vjetar> igustin: pogledaj thread na službenom forumu o Windows 8 guestu i Guest Additionsima na windows hostu
<Vjetar> sve je radilo dok nije došla nova verzija vboxa
<Vjetar> a na mac hostu radi out of the box
<igustin> Win8? hej...? :)
<igustin> kakvi Guest Add na hostu? :S
<BotaniCar> Vjetar : mislio sam napisati da kad napravis logout na hostu player gasi guest
<igustin> Vjetar: pusti Win8, oni imaju više problema sami sa sobom nego s virtualizacijom ;)
<igustin> Vjetar: ali kužim "GA na hostu"...?
<Vjetar> igustin: čitaj s razmijevanjem
<Vjetar> igustin: win 8 guest i guest additions, Windows 7 host
<igustin> e, tako kaži, dodaj koji zarez ;)
<igustin> te stvari me ne brinu, to je prenovo da se može očekivati da radi glatko
<igustin> na ikojoj virtualizaciji
<igustin> a vbox ekipa je vjerojatno zadnja kojoj će MS pomoći to riješiti i unaprijediti
<Mmike> nikako skuzit zasto mi sftp-server trokira
<Mmike> sshfs, pisem po mountu, i stallovi su ogromni :/
<Vjetar> igustin: kad je Windows 7 Ultimate x64 krenuo u repair nakon instalacije upgradea VirtalBoxa i reboota potom, proučio sam sa čime svime se koje ta platforma. Pa sam potražio alternative.
<Vjetar> kolje*
<SilverSpace> bolje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bemti sunce isparit ce rakijetina na ovom suncu
<SilverSpace> +46.0°C
<ivoks> jel itko od vas radio u IT sluzbi neke bolnice?
<hbogner> siguran sam da netko je jel je bilo price o tome ovdje vec
<ivoks> mozda sam ja pricao :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks : kruzi trac da se vracas na Sv.Duh , ja sam radio kao autsors tamo 
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/06/19/0305007.63.jpg
<ivoks> trac
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> ovo pitam nevezano za sv. duh
<ivoks> najneugodnije tel. razgovore koje sam imao u zivotu, dolazili su od medicinskih djelatnika
<BotaniCar> hehe, to je tak :) Tam kulture nema, plus kaj ITjefci ne vrede nish .. 
<BotaniCar> znajuc njihove interne sluzbe, nemrem se ni naljutiti :)
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> malo kulture ne skodi nikome
<BotaniCar> suglasan
<ivoks> jednom me jedna zena nazvala i drvljem i kamenjem po meni
<ivoks> nisam stigao reci ni halo
<ivoks> da sam joj ja nesto
<ivoks> strasno
<BotaniCar> na nesrecu sam imao posla s jos par bolnica diljem lijepe nase , ista prica, kontakt samo s jednom bolnicom 'vani' .. skroz druga prica, kultura i takto .. valjda zato kaj smo bili stranci .. 
<igustin> ne slažem se da je to vezano za bolnice i njihov IT, to je općenito do osoba i takvih ima svugdje
<Vjetar> ivoks: u IT službu bolnice smo otjerali našeg dišu IT-a
<ivoks> igustin: ja do sad takvu aroganciju nisam sreo nigdje drugdje
<ivoks> jednu pitam mail na koji da joj posaljem sto zeli
<ivoks> a ona, prek telefona, kaze XYZ, ja ponovim XYZ, da potvrdim kako sam dobro cuo
<ivoks> a ona meni izbaci 'pa no, od sfgdlsfugnerkjlgnaskdlbj newa klgawelrgnklwje nfnbergadsb tae (latinski izrazi)'
<BotaniCar> eto ti kad nisi isao na pravi fax :) Si joj rekao nekaj na informatickom ? :)
<ivoks> nis
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> isusova majko, cijeli se dan jebem s dodavanjem selinux pravila, kad pomislim da sam gotov, on baci nove 'denied' .. 
<igustin> ivoks: a eto, ja takvih sreo i čuo dosta u 20 godina rada, a nisam radio s bolničkim IT-jem
<BotaniCar> igustin : moram potvrditi ivoksovu dijagnozu, ovi u bolnicama su 'nekaj drugo' :) 
<BotaniCar> a imam i ja desetak godina staza u ITu :) 
<ivoks> svasta sam ja vidio
<ivoks> al ovaj tonalitet
<ivoks> ko da nisam covjek, vec njihov rob
<ivoks> i sad ih netko sili da sa mnom pricaju
<igustin> ja zadnje (prije desetak dana) doživio provale vikanja i nagovaranje na kriminal od strane "poslovnjaka" koji se bavi turističkim uslugama, samo sam se fino dignuo, rekao da možemo anstaviti pričati kad se smiri i odustane od nemoralnih zahtjeva, i otišao
<igustin> ivoks: baš to - neki se odnose kao da si rob
<igustin> samo treba imati hrabrosti stati na nekoj granici
<BotaniCar> Mmike : ako mi munin-run nekiplugin da rezultat, a u logu imam "Service 'nekiplugin exited with status 1/0." , takodjer dobijam rezultate kad se telnetam i fetcham, kak debugiras to ? 
<hbogner> igustin, kriminal?
<hbogner> tell me more :D
<igustin> da, ali nebitno za ovu priču
<hbogner> igustin, kriminal je uvjek bitan :D znas da ja naginjem na tu stranu :D
<BotaniCar> svi smo mi htjeli biti policajci, dok se nismo opametili :)
<SilverSpace> fuck i rpi mos misliti kak to reproducira full HD
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : nemoj tako, znao si da je slabasno kad si uzimao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: popit cu ovu Mmike rakijetinu dana 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : Demos of the board showed it running the LXDE desktop on Debian, Quake 3 at 1080p,[22] and Full HD MPEG-4 video over HDMI.[23]  
<SilverSpace> s
<BotaniCar> wiki veli da mozes, mozda ti je OS bloatan 
<BotaniCar> to je za model B, kaj ti imas ? 
<SilverSpace> b
<BotaniCar> probaj drugi os
<SilverSpace> flash ni u ludilu
<SilverSpace> sux arch
<BotaniCar> probaj debian, nisam se salio juce 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: driveri...
<dodobas> pitanje da li ti player koji si koristio zna korisiti hardversku akceleraciju
<SilverSpace> arch ide u kos za smetje
<dodobas> hehe
<dodobas> samo daj...
<BotaniCar> dodobas : je , je , sve je osim archa krivo :)
<dodobas> nije tako, nego nije za ubuntu stupid usere... :P
<dodobas> treba malo i procitati nesto
<SilverSpace> gori je od utuntu
<dodobas> zato ima najbolji wiki
<dodobas> i helpful bbs
<BotaniCar> BBS ? ahahahaha
<SilverSpace> tko danas vise cita/vjeuje wiki
<BotaniCar> ja ! 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da mi das rpi na jedan dan slozim ti sve :P
<BotaniCar> dodobas : pa nije fora da moras imati gurua da se nekaj slozi, pa to je pokopalo linux davnih dana :) OS koji radi masama ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: radi sve to, al jedno po jedno i samo ako nema gnometa i unityja i hrpe servisa gore?
<BotaniCar> jelly : vjerojatno, nemam svoj RP da probam nafutrati pizdarija gore , treba silvera pitati cim je bloatao OS
<BotaniCar> odnosno, onog tko mu je dao kuharicu :)
<jelly> eh, tak je to sa embedded uređajima
<SilverSpace> sad cemo vidjeti sto kaze debian
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : al fakat minimal install :) 
<SilverSpace> je minimal
<SilverSpace> trosi svega cca 55MB rama
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/22rpi.png
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : kaj iotop veli ? 
<BotaniCar> kad pustas film 
<SilverSpace> cek nisam do toga jos dosao u debianu
<SilverSpace> ha mplayer nece ni pokrenuti kaze da mu je slab proc i malo rama :)
<SilverSpace> o da omxplayer radi u debian bez trzanja
<weshmashian> naravno, u utorak pred kraj radnog vremena se sjeti Murphy pojavit
<SilverSpace> za sad ostaje debian na rpi
<igustin> "treba mi OPEN OFFICE zbog slanja nekih izvjesca u FINU, navodno je problem u WORDU nesto"
<hbogner> igustin, ???
<igustin> upit jednog mog korisnika
<igustin> pa si ti misli
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> graphicsmagick <- jel to bolje od imagemagicka?
<dodobas> Mmike: tko ce znat :)
<Mmike> moram kupit SSD
<Mmike> ova CF kartica je toliko spora
<Mmike> beskorisna je
<dodobas> sjecam se da su imali neke dodatne operatore
<Mmike> dodobas, da zaposljavas sad covjeka, programera, koja 3 pitanja bi ga pitao?
<hbogner> Mmike, dodobas bi trazio da nabroji niskobudzetne aviokompanije
<hbogner> sad sam se sjetio dubrovnika :D
<Mmike> interna neka, a? )
<hbogner> ma da
<Mmike> wo
<Mmike> imagemagick kuzi multiprocesiranjenost
<Mmike> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<Mmike>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   001   001   051    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 38518
<Mmike> reko bi da mi odlazi disk :/
<dodobas> Mmike: to ovisi
<dodobas> 1. link na github/bitbucket repo
<Mmike> dodobas, e?
<Mmike> kak mislis, link na github?
<dodobas> pa da vidis sto je lik radio
<dodobas> neces valjda vjerovati da ima 5godina c++ iskustva bez da mu vidis kod :D
<Mmike> da, al' 
<Mmike> ak nema github? :)
<Mmike> plus, ne moras mu gledat kod
<dodobas> zasto bi ga onda zaposljavao ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja nemam github
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto bi imao :)
<Mmike> ne radim opensource projekte, pa nemam koda tamo
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi rekao za koji posao ga zaposljavas
<Mmike> mislim da je to vrlo glupo, inzistirati da ti se posalje link na github
<Mmike> ili neki public repo
<Mmike> ok, ajmo dalje:)
<Mmike> pitanje neko
<dodobas> show me the code
<dodobas> no opet, ne znam koji profil trazis
<dodobas> za koji posao
<igustin> Mmike: nek' ti objasni neki sort algoritam ;)
<igustin> Mmike: daj mu neki kod neka ga zdebugira
<Mmike> dodobas, pa da, al' zakaj github?
<Mmike> plus, mozda je radio tamo di ti nesmije pokazat kod
<dodobas> Mmike: zato sto si pisato koja tri pitanja...
<Mmike> 90% koda koji sam ja pisao nebi smio nikom pokazat
<dodobas> meni je bitno da lik zna kako funkcionira zajednica
<dodobas> sto to znaci biti dio veceg projekta
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da ak ima github account da to zna? :)
<Mmike> uopce, show the code ne znaci nista, kak znas da je to njegov kod?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa nije bitno to je samo primjer
<Mmike> daklem, kaj bi ga pitao? :)
<Mmike> igustin, da, mozda, al' masa ljudi nezna to, jer najcesce imas MOJNEKIOBJEKT.sort(algo=kojivec)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne mozes pitati sto bih ga pitao i onda se ne slagati s mojim pitanjima...
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ok
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> bezveze su ti pitajna :)
<Mmike> pitanja :)
<Mmike> ja bih odmah pao kod tebe
<Mmike> 'nemas github, pa kaj ti opce mislis' :)
<dodobas> ako blize kazes sto trazis...
<Mmike> trazis programera
<dodobas> Mmike: danas je to tako... industrija se jos malo Å¡lepa...
<Mmike> lika koji zna programirati
<dodobas> trazis programera za STO
<Mmike> za programiranje
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<jelly-home> za programiranje cega, lego kockica?
<Mmike> 3 pitanja koja bi pitao programera, da ga zaposljavas
<dodobas> dakle trazis baustelca... google progamera
<Mmike> da, stancera koda
<Mmike> kak god
<dodobas> 1. kako se zovr
<jelly-home> kodera?  programera?  softver arhitekta?
<dodobas> 2. koliko ima godina
<dodobas> 3. odakle je
<Mmike> dodobas, cudan si :)
<Mmike> dodobas, valjda je prvo pitajne 'koja piva ti ne valja'
<dodobas> Mmike: pa hebemu, ti trazes baušetlca....
<Mmike> i ako kaze 'karlovacko' dobar je
<Mmike> pa ne, trazim programera
<Mmike> jebemu
<dodobas> to su pitanja za baustelca
<Mmike> 3 pitanja koja bi pitao programera
<jelly-home> programera za STA?
<Mmike> zar je bitno za sta?
<dodobas> JAKO
<Mmike> aj na primjeru objasni
<Mmike> kak je bitno
<dodobas> oces pitat progamera jel zna tazliku izmedju GET i POST, a nece radit web ?
<dodobas> nego POS na kasama ?
<jelly-home> ak treba sam raditi aplikaciju, treba pokazati znanje dizajna i analize problema
<Mmike> pa, da, to bi bilo jako glupo pitanje
<Mmike> jer je vrlo specificno
<Mmike> trazis programera, kod-stancera
<Mmike> nema kaj dizajnirat
<jelly-home> ak treba stirkati kod (funkcije) po necijim uputama, treba pokazati znanje jezika 
<Mmike> nit analizirat
<Mmike> treba programirat
<dodobas> onda ona 3 koja sam ti rekao
<dodobas> kako se zove... itd.
<jelly-home> to se zove koder
<Mmike> jelly-home, zakaj to nije programer?
<Mmike> dodobas, valjda bi ga pitao nesto sto ima veze s programiranjem?
<dodobas> pa ne... jer to ne trazis
<jelly-home> jer ne zna programirati nesto od pocetka do kraja nit mu je to posao
<dodobas> ti trazis baustelca
<Mmike> ne, trazim programera
<dodobas> ne nego kodera
<Mmike> ok, traizm kodera
<Mmike> kaj bi pitao kodera
<Mmike> (picku mater)
<dodobas> onda 1. kako se zove :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nda, mijenjam misljenje, ne zelim vise radit kod tebe, s tobom :)
<Mmike> ok, sad zaozbiljno
<Mmike> kaj bi ga pitao?
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> ja bih ga pitao razliku izmedju for i while petlje
<jelly-home> nek napise bubble sort u jeziku za koji ga zaposljavas i objasni kad je bubble sort okej ;-)
<dodobas> u kojem jeziku ? :)
<jelly-home> ili make that shell sort za bedake ;-)
<Mmike> dodobas, nebitan je jezik
<Mmike> da, moze, bubble sort je nelose isto
<Mmike> i to na komadu papira :)
<Mmike> pitao bih ga i kaj je duff machine
<jelly-home> jebes papir
<Mmike> ili duff's, kako vec
<dodobas> gle ako bi mi lik na to ogovorio... for nije petlja nego iterator... postavio bi mu drugo pitanje
<jelly-home> jebes i duff's machine, to je smicalica koja ima smisla samo u C-u i za specificne optimizacije
<Mmike> jelly, yup, al' ako zna za to onda se bavio programiranjem dugo dugo
<jelly-home> ne nuzno
<jelly-home> znam ja za duff's machine pa uopce nisam programer
<dodobas> ja nikad cuo, pa opet pisem kod :)
 * jelly-home zao
<jelly-home> pa velim, to je smicalica za low-level optimizacije
<jelly-home> ak ne pises demoe u asembleru ili kernele ili media player, ne moras se spustati toliko nisko
<jelly-home> a mislim, bubble sort mozes objasnit i na ploci 
 * jelly-home je mrzio pisati pseudokod ili jos gore pravi kod na papiru bez racunala
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx za onaj tr
<Mmike> da
 * Mmike je mrzio programiranje na feru
<Mmike> na komadu papira
<Mmike> 'napisi program koji simuliran naredbu grep'
<Mmike> i onda te jebu jer ti fali ;
<jelly-home> ae
<jelly-home> za to imam preprocesor da me podsjeti
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i da me pita 'osh caja mozda dok radis'?
<jelly-home> ./configure --with-coffee
<dodobas> Mmike: i ? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> crko mi je disk :/
<Mmike> zato mi stroj trokira
<Mmike> nema gresaka nikakvih
<Mmike> al' smart je pokazaso pravo stanje
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj i? :)
<dodobas> koga trazis ?
<jelly-home> i trece pitanje?
<Mmike> dodobas, kad cu doc kod tebe se zaposljavat donjet cu 20 deka somerice :)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> za trece bi mu dao neki kod
<Mmike> i pitao kaj radi
<dodobas> Mmike: ili... 5g vesele biljke :)
<Mmike> ima onih super vjezbalica
<Mmike> preko interneta
<Mmike> ja postavlim pitajne i onda vidim kaj on tipka
<jelly-home> treba izbjec standardna pitanja, sve one fore koje pitaju u gugletu
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> opet diskovi poskupili?
<Mmike> 2TB je 850 kuna
<hbogner> Mmike, jaooo
<hbogner> pa ja ga bio platio 600-700kn prije godinu
<hbogner> nikako da kupim jos jedan
<Mmike> ja pred 3-4 mjeseca
<Mmike> oko 700 kuna isto
<Mmike> a pred 2 godine i 600
<Mmike> a u medjuvremenu su bili i 1500 :)
<hbogner> opa
<dodobas> Mmike: trebalo je investirati :)
<dodobas> nego.. odbacujes moju ideju o 'show me the code', a sad bi gledao kako pise live ....
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> jer 1) nemaju svi github i ine accounte
<Mmike> 2) nemaju svi kod koji smiju pokazati
<Mmike> plus, gledanje koda je garancija nicega
<Mmike> kak znas da ga je on napiaso?
<dodobas> kako znas da ga on pise...
<Mmike> a kad mu das zadatak pa nek ga rijesi nabrzake za cas ces vidjeti koliko je dobar
<dodobas> jel imas kameru koja ga snima
<Mmike> pa gldas ga :)
<dodobas> neki keylogger ?
<Mmike> aha, preko neta
<Mmike> pa neznas, da
<Mmike> al', velim
<Mmike> ovo s githubom mi je pre jadno
<Mmike> al' bi ga pitao sto mislis o gitu
<Mmike> zasto koristi svn, ako ga koristi
<BotaniCar1> 'vatam screenshot Mmikea kako zica novi posel s manje posla , za 20 deka salamure ili zhito ! :) 
<Mmike> pitao bih ga recimo prednosti cvsa pred svnom :)
<Mmike> :P
<dodobas> Mmike: ali to je tako 1990 ...
<Mmike> dodobas, koje?
<dodobas> vecina programera na trzistu se tada nije jos niti rodila
<Mmike> ne kuzim, koje?
<Mmike> cvs?
<dodobas> osim ako trazis....
<Mmike> blah, iznenadio bi se koliko ljudi to koristi
<dodobas> ja ne znam niti jednog :)
<Mmike> malo ljudi znas :)
<Mmike> frend s kojim sam radio, radi sad u 7itu
<Mmike> ili tako negdje
<Mmike> pokusao git ufurat
<Mmike> odjebali ga, svi :)
<BotaniCar1> meni jedan partner vrti svn, sad smo ga otpilili, svi drugi imaju git
<dodobas> pa gle.... produkšon enterprajz programeri su nesto drug
<dodobas> *drugp
<BotaniCar1> mogu repozitorij imat' i na windowsima <3 
<dodobas> *drugo
<dodobas> ti misle da su nakon nekog zavrsenog faksa/tecaja pobrali svo znanje svijeta... i da ne moraju biti u skladu s tehnologijom
<dodobas> pa i dalje kucaju orakle forme 6i, koje orakle pokusava ubiti dugo dugo
 * jelly-home koristi svn zato sto radi
<dodobas> nedostatak svn je sto moras vrtiti servis...
<Mmike> opce neznam di bih poceo sa svnom
<Mmike> kol'ko je los, to jest
<Mmike> to je cvs s atomarnim komitima
<Mmike> pa ti se nemre sam tak sjebat repozitorij
<Mmike> al' git ima toliko prednosti da je to milina
<dodobas> Mmike: pa bilokoji dvcs...
<Mmike> da, u biti
<Mmike> skoro bilo koji
 * Mmike samo probao hg
<dodobas> koji nije ? :)
<Mmike> a onaj bzr je smecav, vele
<Mmike> nisam probao
<Mmike> hg je super jer je jednostavan
<Mmike> al' je spor
<Mmike> a git je u kurcu jer je komplikovan
<Mmike> al kad polovis di sta kako
<Mmike> mila majka
<dodobas> opet ti sa spor :)
<jelly-home> kad gitovci sve zovu drukcije od svih ostalih
<Mmike> dodobas, probaj kernel sors ugurat u hg :)
<dodobas> Mmike: vec smo prosli to...
<dodobas> u 90% slucajeva je just fine (TM)
<Mmike> dodobas, bolji ti je od gita?
<jelly-home> logicnije izgleda
<dodobas> Mmike: nema tu bolji...
<dodobas> ako dolazis sa SVNa sjedne ko budali samar
<dodobas> samo imas dvije dodatne komande :)
<dodobas> push i pull, ostalo je isto
<jelly-home> http://hginit.com/
<jelly-home> dodobas: pazi prvi, zapravo NULTI korak
<dodobas> bas bi mogao sutra konvertirati 600mb git u hg pa vidjeti koiliko je to sporiji...
<dodobas> jelly-home: znam :)
<Mmike> dodobas, aj bas 
<Mmike>  mene zanima
<dodobas> imam frenda koji je programer... zajedno smo poceli u osnovnoj...
<dodobas> vec mu dvije godine pricam da pocne koristiti neki VCS
<dodobas> bilo sto...
<jelly-home> mv class.cpp class.cpp.old.49
<dodobas> on ima dvije .bat skripte kojima 'backapira' direkotorije s kodom
<dodobas> i njemu je to dovoljno...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i ja imam frenda takvog
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> izvrstan programer
<Mmike> al' nezna za timski rad :/
<dodobas> pitam ga... pa kako znas sto si napravio jucer...
<dodobas> 'napisem ponovno (tm)'
<Mmike> ma manje vise za to
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> git checkout
<Mmike> u novi branch
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> nemogu zivjet bez toga vise :)
<dodobas> pa to je normalno :)
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> danas je
<Mmike> pred 5 godina nije bilo :)
<dodobas> sad mozemo raspljavati o tome kako git ili hg hendlaju branching
<jelly-home> i bitnije, ono suprotno mergeove
<dodobas> jelly-home: suprotno mergove ?
<jelly-home> pa da, mergeanje je suprotno od branchanja
<dodobas> ahaa...
<Mmike> jelly, megajednostavno - git merge :)
<Mmike> ili push u drugi branch
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> kakoo vec trebas/zelis
<Mmike> u gitu branch nema tako veliku tezinu kao drugdje
<Mmike> branchas stalno
<Mmike> i ubijas sto ti ne treba
<dodobas> taj lightweight branching u hg nazivaju 'bookmark'
<dodobas> a branch je branch :)
<Mmike> "Enter the location of the file to be imported into the export archive."
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-20
<dodobas> eloyl 
<MmikeDOMA> m
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi preživio ? :)
<dodobas> import export
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> jos traje
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> napisalo je 'success' i onda sam morao na step2
<Mmike> al' me izlogiralo
<Mmike> i sad moram opet
<dodobas> start the clock :)
<PunTrbuh> jutro
<BotaniCar> Došao Harry Potter u Bosnu i otvorio školu čarobnjaštva.
<BotaniCar> Prijavi se Haso i poslije par predavanja imaju ispit.
<BotaniCar> Pita Harry:
<BotaniCar> - “Kako ćeš pretvoriti kokoš u zmiju?”
<BotaniCar> Haso (ko iz topa):
<BotaniCar> - “Oženiš je bolan!”
<obruT> BotaniCar: true, true
<dodobas> Mmike: hg/git comparison...
<Mmike> e, jesi?
<dodobas> git (414mb) hg (435mb)
<dodobas> hod preko cijelog repozitorija... dakle current head -> prvi revision -> current head
<Mmike> a subjektivni dojam brzine?
<dodobas> git 2.2 sek, hg 4.1
<dodobas> checkout 'blizih' grana... git 0.1, hg 0.1
<dodobas> dojam ISTO :)
<dodobas> mogu kasnije probati merge... kad napisem nesto koda :)
<dodobas> meni je hg jednostavno prirodiniji...
<dodobas> ima lijepo local revision numbers... pa ne moras pamtiti hasheve
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ma stoji
<Mmike> hg je jednostavniji
<Mmike> ja sam jednostavno svukud koristio git
<Mmike> i sa kim sam god radio, koristi git
<Mmike> al' bas eto cu probati hg
<Mmike> tek toliko 
<Mmike> jer mi se i onda cinio masu jednostavniji
<dodobas> Mmike: dok god razumijes dvcs kao model... alat i nije tako bitan
<obruT> ma svn je super :) pogotovo kad vas vise radi na projektu, a kolega svoje izmjene ne commita... onda nastane kurslus :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps
<Mmike> dcvs je milina
<Mmike> iako smo mi uvijek imali centralni repo
<Mmike> za staging/backup
<dodobas> Mmike: mozes i dvcs 'natjerat' na central repo model
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> tak smo i radili
<Mmike> al izmedju toga guras jedno drugom
<Mmike> i uzimas jedan od drugog
<Mmike> i uopce, milina
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPuG1ruG_4o&feature=g-vrec
<Mmike> jel' vam trza ovaj video?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pigz
<Mmike> nisam znao opce da to ima
<SilverSpace> ne trza
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> er
<weshmashian> \o/
<BotaniCar> de si para
<SilverSpace> lol koji likovi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiDlIe0VzJU&feature=related
<weshmashian> eo, spasavam virtualac :(
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : kak ti playback radi na debianu ? 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : kakav vm, od cega ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: razletio mi se (paz' sad) "disk" na Unixu :D
<weshmashian> virtualnom, jel
<BotaniCar> 'razletio' ? 
<weshmashian> mae, nestalo struje kod korisnika i ode cijela particija iz nekog razloga
<weshmashian> sasvim slucajno, na njoj je kompletan oracle
<BotaniCar> kakav ti je recovery plan ?
<Mmike> super je ta virtualizacija
<Mmike> imas sve virtualne probleme :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: restore dump baze, posalji postom externi disk, prespricaj disk :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: bas :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : zakaj samo iz backupa/snaphota ne vratis cijelu VM ? Pa onda restoras zadnji dump koji trebas (ako nije stariji od backupa/snapshota) ? 
<BotaniCar> nemas backup, ha ? :) Mislim, cijele VM :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nemam snapshotova :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislis na rpi
<weshmashian> a jedini backup kompletnog virtualca je tu kod mene
<weshmashian> a korisnik je u Dubrovniku
<BotaniCar> pa, koliko ti traje network restore ? Sigurno je brze nego dostavljanje diska postom ? 
<weshmashian> eksuli, nije
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar> odnosmo, si ikad probao restore, ili samo imas backup reda radi ? :) 
<BotaniCar> nije ??? !! :) 
<weshmashian> je, ovo je isprobano, isto silom prilika, srecom pa je radilo ;)
<weshmashian> pa se ustalilo kao 'recovery procedura'
<BotaniCar> cek, pa kak radis backup ako ti je link tak spor ? Odnosno, zakaj rais remote backup ako nemres napraviti restore ? 
<BotaniCar> Slozi lokalni backup na udaljenoj lokaciji na neki usb disk i nek ih rotiraju svaki tjedan, ovo je debilno :)
<weshmashian> backup virtualca napravim u trenutku kad dizem to sve, a obicno je to na lokaciji
<weshmashian> eee, tu je zajeb ;)
<weshmashian> korisnik je trebo provajdat externi disk
<weshmashian> guess what?
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> pa ako imas inicijalni backup tam negdje, zakaj ga ne restoras ? ili su ti ga poslali z ZG jer tamo smeta   :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, lol@'guess what' :)
<weshmashian> neam tam nis osim virtualca i dumpova baza :)
<BotaniCar> sigh, a jebi ga onda, samo cu ti reci da radite kao zadnji amateri :9
<BotaniCar> drzim fige :)
<weshmashian> kad i jesmo ;)
<BotaniCar> trebate djelatnike ? :))))
<weshmashian> glavni 'sistemcu' se ne da zajebavat s takvim stvarima a ja ne stignem nego krpam :)
<weshmashian> glavnom*
<BotaniCar> mwahahahahah
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: was about to ask you the same ;)
<BotaniCar> kolku ti placu ima sistemac ? U iskusenju sam :) 
<BotaniCar> mogu ne raditi za manju placu nego tu radim :)
<weshmashian> neam pojma, al' je i jedan od suvlasnika... :)
<BotaniCar> auuu :( 
<weshmashian> ali, za razliku od ostalih, on nekog kurca i zna, sam mu se ne da
<BotaniCar> pa jel moze jos koji horor biti izrecen ? :)
<dodobas> trebam novu stolicu...
<dodobas> imate sto za preporuciti
<BotaniCar> dodobas : imao sam perioda bez stolice - uzas :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: mogu ja tu puno horora izrec, al' to bolje za pifu ;)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: da... nego, i need a new office chair
<weshmashian> onda velis 'stolac' :)
<weshmashian> nama bi tu isto tak trebalo jedno 10 novih stolaca, isti su bar duplo stariji od opreme koja isto nije nekaj nova :(
<weshmashian> kad smo kod tog, jos si nisam masinu rasturio...
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> ni neces , na kraju :) 
<weshmashian> :P
<dodobas> dakle, preporuke za STOLAC :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebas novo govno :)
<dodobas> eto ga na...
<dodobas> pošeljem ti postom...
<dodobas> nego, stolac :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ja sjedim u 150kn/komad stolcu iz lesnine vec 4 godine , doma imam noname uredski stolac iz SEGRO-a vec 8 godina :) Ode, sjedam i probavam, kupim .. kakve preporuke
<SilverSpace> ja imam isto neki poklonjeni od frenda super mehanizam i kotaci ali naslon jede majice
<SilverSpace> mrezasti rupicasti naslon
<weshmashian> iz segroa? bokte...
<SilverSpace> morao sam si dat navlake napraviti 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace : pa nisi auto ili kauch :) 
<weshmashian> mozda je? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : pa , da, kad je dobar, ko nov je i dan danas .. 
<obruT> bitna je dobra zastita, nikad ne znas
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : velicinom je, oblikom ne :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ma sve pet, al' segro... :D
<obruT> dodobas: jel planiras do Veljuna za produzeni vikend ?
<dodobas> obruT: jes
<obruT> ne znam jel voda vec ok za kupanje ? :)
<dodobas> je
<obruT> ijao :)
<dodobas> ~20
<obruT> bice predobro :)
<dodobas> kamoides?
<obruT> idemo u petak ujutro s biciklima do Slunja, tam cemo biti petak i subotu, a onda u nedjelju biciklima do novog vinodolskog...
<obruT> pa se malo raspitujemo oce bit za kupanje oko Slunja
<obruT> vjerojatno cemo zaletit i do Mreznice tamo kod Primislja
<obruT> ak ne znas sto bi sa sobom, zaleti do Slunja pa se javi
<dodobas> lol....
<obruT> pa sta ja znam :)
<obruT> mi cemo se zajebavat na kupanju pa navecer negdje ruzit vani :)
<dodobas> http://dnevnik.hr/showbizz/clubzone/rockorana-festival-je-koji-nikako-ne-smijete-propustiti.html
<dodobas> u karlovcu doduse
<dodobas> al sto je to vama... samo 50km slunj-karlovac
<obruT> hmm, to je cetvrtak/petak...
<obruT> e fakat, je bio tko na rastfestu ?
<Mmike> sta mislite
<Mmike> koliko ce danas Cova bit?
<obruT> Cova ?
<dodobas> C-ova
<dodobas> Celzijevaca
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> umanjenih kelvina :)
<kil_kenny> dobar dan
<obruT> aha :) pa 35 barem :)
<SilverSpace> kil_kenny: svaki dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko ti treba do slunja
<obruT> zadnji put kad sam isao sam, oko 4:30, u biti nesto manje
<obruT> sace nas ici trojica, znaci oko 4h :)
<kil_kenny> to pjesice?
<SilverSpace> obruT: bit cete brzi u jatu :)
<obruT> yep ...
<Mmike> jedan drugom zavjetrinu radite? :)
<obruT> jedan ce potegnut, drugi pratit i tak na izmjene
<obruT> Mmike: upravo to
<Mmike> tko je ono reko da mu nvidija radi ok?
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> idem novi ubuntu probat
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla
<Mmike> i to sve od kad sam karticu promijenio
<kil_kenny> ovo cu si logirat ;)
<obruT> ja kad idem sam, po ravnom, ovisi o duzini ture, vozim oko 28-32 kmh, kad nas ide copor, to se uredno digne na 35-36, a ak nas je puno vise i ima zivotinja u coporu, onda se bez beda pici i 45 kmh :)
<kil_kenny> 4 sata biciklom od zg do slunja?
<Mmike> 45 km/h?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 45km hebote toliko ja picim nizbrdo :)
<Mmike> ja brijem da sam ja po ravnom max natjero bicikl cca 40km/h
<Mmike> i to mozda 2-3 minute
<Mmike> a nakon toga se dezintegriram
<Mmike> mozda da imam finiju gumu bi mogao 42 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ali na pravom bike nije problem
<Mmike> obicno mi je cruise speed oko 20 km/h
<Mmike> a ja imam neki montic
<Mmike> kona blast nesto
<obruT> ima tih zivotinja koje to voze... kad smo bili na jednom maratonu, okacili se na peloton, naprijed vukli divljaci... vozimo mi tak i vozimo, ravan teren pa je super u zavjetrini, pogledam ja na ciklokomp, ono 45 kmh... gledam i ne vjerujem
<SilverSpace> treba samo dobre gume i dobro ih napumpati
<Mmike> kaj je peloton?
<obruT> to je oveca skupina biciklista
 * Mmike mora kupit nove gume, zadnja guma je tak izlizana - tak sam kupio bajk, i vec 5 godina ga imam :)
<obruT> koje se drze na okupu
<obruT> ovi naprijed vuku, ostali lade jaja u zavjetrini :)
<Mmike> suludo je da mi za 700MB .EXP file import u oracle traje vec 6 i pol sati
<Mmike> cak i ako je u virtualboxu!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh kad se ne vozis 
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  a da :/
<obruT> kil_kenny: sto ti je to previse ili ?
<SilverSpace> ja potrosim gumu godinu godinu ipo
<SilverSpace> najvise
<dodobas> Mmike: potraje to... pogotovo ako mu nist explicitno rekao da koristi vece read buffere da dropa grantove i sta ja znam
<Mmike> al' 6 sati?!
<Mmike> pa nit mysql nije tak spor
<dodobas> al, dinamically allocatted VMDK disk.... uh :)
<kil_kenny> obruT, 4 h do slunja mi je previse... ali nisam nikad isao pa...
<Mmike> dodobas, nije, ne radim to :) ne isplati se :) ovak bar znam kol'ko mjesta imam jos slobodno
<Mmike> jedino, brijem si kupit SSD novi i jos jedan terabajtni disk
<Mmike> i onda imat sve te stvari u stripeu
<dodobas> or..... :)
<Mmike> iako je vbox skroz dobar za i/o performanse
<Mmike> naravno, ak ne nestane struje host OSu :)
<obruT> kil_kenny: 126 km ovim putem kojim ja idem
<obruT> kil_kenny: zg - pisarovina - lasinja - gvozd - vojnic - (kraj cetingrada) - slunj
<obruT> kil_kenny: griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/routes/bike/zg-slunj-bh.kml
<kil_kenny> obruT, to je vec duzi put.. ok.. sad kuzim
<obruT> izbjegavam glavnu cestu
<SilverSpace> obruT: drs se hlada :)
<obruT> po ovim vrucinama se krece u 5 ujutro, nema zajebancije
<Mmike> obruT, jel' tako tesko HTTP stavit ispred!
<Mmike> http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/routes/bike/zg-slunj-bh.kml
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ste isli na jarun pa onda nazad? 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> obruT, ^^
<Mmike> ahaha, islo se po sendvice na savski most? :)
<obruT> Mmike: kak mislis nazad ?
<obruT> voltino - hrgovici - jarun - savski most -  pa dalje
<dodobas> Mmike: isli su napravtii krug oko jaruna kao zagrijavanje... nije li ocito ?
<Mmike> obruT, pa da, zakaj na jarun?
<obruT> zato sto preferiram vozit tim putem do savskog mosta :)
<obruT> selskom mi se ne vozi, savskom mi se ne vozi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj su trebali preplivati :))
<Mmike> obruT, sapientis sat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> da sagrade taj kurcev most
<Mmike> to bi bilo jebeno
<Mmike> petrovaradinsku da probiju do kraja i naprave most preko save tamo
<SilverSpace> jaj tko ce ovo izdrzati danas
<Mmike> pa, ja cu oko 13:30 danas upalit klimu
<Mmike> necu prije
<obruT> meni radi od jutra, dobicu vjerojatno 100 bolesti, ali vrucinu ne bih izdrzao
<kil_kenny> meni dela od prije pol sata na 26 stupnjeva
<kil_kenny> da je ne upalim postal bih prevec razdrazljiv... ionako sve saljem u kujac... 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to mi je najveci bed s pretjeranim temperaturama
<Mmike> nadrkan sam stalno
<obruT> meni je bed sto se usaftam
<Mmike> a i to
<Mmike> al' to manje
 * weshmashian se vec prehladio na klimi
<kil_kenny> ja se prehladio na schweppsu....
<kil_kenny> a lijepo mi rekli da ostani na litri i vodi..
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/
<BotaniCar> citava je fora ni ne paliti klimu, jednom kad se tijelo navikne, da se. Utjece na temperament, slazem se, ali .. tradeoff .. 
<BotaniCar> ima tko da se kuzi u exim ACLove ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, predji na postfix
 * Mmike hides now
<Mmike> dodobas, kad dajes drugom da ti prtlja po gitu, kako napravis to? Recimo, ja hocu sad od tebe povuc neke promjene il' ti pushat svoje
<BotaniCar> Mmike :) mrsh :) 
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> dobio sam .sql dump i .csv sa podacima
<Mmike> FUCK YOU ORACLE VERY VERY MUCH
 * weshmashian se, izmedju ostalog, jebe sa skalamerijom u PHPu, MySQL-om i UTF8
<dodobas> Mmike: pa kak radis... s gitom.... preko ssh...
<dodobas> ne razumijem bas tvoje pitanje
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' kak cu ja pushnit to tebi
<Mmike> ili ti meni
<Mmike> sad, recimo
<Mmike> da radimo skupa?
<Mmike> ak smo obojica iza nata?
<Mmike> ja obicno dam ekipi pristup na svoj stroj, samo za git, pa nek pushaju, al' ne pushaju meni, nego u repo koji je kod mene, pa ja iz njega izvucem kaj mi treba
<dodobas> ako si iza NATa onda ili dignuti neki 'vanjski' repo ili svi lijepo na VPN ... :)
<BotaniCar> VPN FTW :) 
<SilverSpace> Mali sudac iz Njemačke
<SilverSpace> Hrvatima radi spačke
<SilverSpace> Jučer je u kasni sat,
<SilverSpace> Turnir iša zajebat
<SilverSpace> Pa je Hrvat izvadija PAM PAM PAM PAM
<SilverSpace> Mali sudac sad zivi na Lovrincu
<Infy_> Kakve su temperature kod vas?
<Infy_> (Mislim na računala :D)
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-15-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 36.5% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 11.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<dodobas> kao i svaki dan
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne pokazuje :/
<jelly> /exec -o sudo hddtemp /dev/sd?
<dodobas> SMART kaze .. 37 za SSD, 38 vanjski HDD u Å¡katulji
<Infy_> 41 ovdje za HDD
<Infy_> a vani 30°C D:
<dodobas> imam dva sensora, koja prijavi ACPI, a nemam pojma sto su...
<Mmike> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> jedan je kostantno 57-61, drugom temeratura lagano raste kako laptop radi...
<dodobas> krene s 25... sad je na 31...
<Mmike> /dev/sda: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB: 39°C
<Mmike> /dev/sdb: SAMSUNG HD103SJ: 41°C
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<SilverSpace> +46.0°C
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci SIO Temp:  
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<Mmike> ok, novi projekt, idemo na pg9.2 odmah :)
<Mmike> i na hg
<Mmike> turu turu turu
<igustin> ?
<Mmike> igustin, reci, najdrazi istrijanu? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: trebas pomoc :)
<Mmike> dodobas, sam ak doneses somerice :)
<Mmike> dodobas, al' salu na stranu, mozda cu i trebati
<dodobas> somerice ? :)
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> za baustelce :)
<igustin> Mmike: neki poseban argument za git -> hg? (nisam pratio)
<SilverSpace> kak u debiam namjestiti hr tipkovnicu
<dodobas> sto su/je somerice?
<Mmike> igustin, 124102472341234123047928317692316293814253.2 puta je jednostavniji
<Mmike> SilverSpace, man setxkbdmap
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> somerica je salama
<Mmike> nema je vise
<Mmike> jeftilenka
<Mmike> igustin, davno kad sam citao cinilo se turbo jednostavno
<Mmike> git zna bit sjeban
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ti merge pukne :)
<dodobas> ahaa... sad je to tirolska :)
<dodobas> volis tirolsku ? :)
<igustin> Mmike: kre se kune u Mercurial... ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ne znam, nemam puno iskustva s CVS-ima, najviše preporuka dobio za git
<BotaniCar> Sam vam vec rekao koliki je cPanel drek ? Mercurial je cool 
<Mmike> dodobas, nene, tirolska je nest drugo
<Mmike> sam malo
<BotaniCar> Zamisli da nisi kenjao 8 dana, a bio si na 2 svadbe i jeo u najboljem 'jedi dok ima' stilu, i 9 dan izbacio svo zlo iz sebe. Rolada u skoljci je drek koji je pandan cPanel-u
<igustin> isse
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> importam file vec danima
<Mmike> i onda ga obrisem sa sorucea
<Mmike> i sad kaj
<Mmike> ima netko letvu da me po sisama opizdi malo?
<dodobas> Mmike: revert :)
<dodobas> ili reset :)
<kil_kenny> mda.. ste kad vidli bazen u hodniku?
<kil_kenny> bogme ga ima kod mene.. pliva hodnik :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike imas kakvu shipkicu dugu oko 30cm, fija do 1cm , malo cvrscu ? ne za sisolup :)
<Mmike> kil_kenny, de fotku
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne bas. zakaj?
<kil_kenny> Mmike, to ne smijem... vec je "muskim tetama" dopizdilo kaj moraju cistit
<Mmike> heh :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : mali ima neki bicikl/traktor koji se osigurava s onim kuglicama kaj stisnes, gurnes, pa sjednu u utore .. naopacke sm mu postavil volan, i sad moram s necim stisnuti te kuglice kroz cijev , da mogu iscupati volan 
<kil_kenny> tak je to kada se ides petljat u mehanizaciju :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, on je vec naraso da moze pedalirat?
<BotaniCar> Mmike , ne , ovo je 3-u-1 , 1 je kao neka klackalica, 2 je traktor koji mu guras a on nogice ima na nekim podestima, 3 je standalone vozilo 
<BotaniCar> sad je na 2 , ali ima volan da sam moze birati kam ga guram 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: jel kuha kavu ?
<BotaniCar> nda, skoro pa da i kavu kuha, ali mali to jos ne smije, bude mu rep narasao :)
<SilverSpace> evo prvi ircc sa RPi_a
<BotaniCar> i, jel sharen ? Nego, moral sam upalit/gasit svoj irc, ti radi playback kroz debian ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: radi
<BotaniCar> jebeno 
<obruT> SilverSpace: nece li 14.9. u puli biti prevruce za led ?
<SilverSpace> hebga tko zna
<SilverSpace> valjda strucnjaci znaju
<SilverSpace> pokrivat ce ga 
<SilverSpace> sve do prije utakmice
<SilverSpace> kad pokrenem hd film cpu skace zacisi kaj se prikazuje od 75-100% rama uzme 105mb
<Mmike> aznimljivo
<BotaniCar> za python zaljubljenike: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/python.png
<obruT> pa bome, python koristim sad vec mnogo vremena, ali ne bi mogo zamislit da ovaj projekt koji sad radim, radim u necem sto nije java :P
<dodobas> obruT: ixplain :)
<obruT> oveci projekt s potrebama refactoringa.... nuff said
<obruT> kad u 155-tom fajlu izmjenis jedan parametar, odma ce iskocit svuda sto ce se sjebat zbog toga
<obruT> u javi
<obruT> u pythonu ces jos stoljecima trazit bugove :P
<dodobas> obruT: neces ako recimo koristis rope... i slicne alate...
<dodobas> i.. to sto pricas nije povezano s jezikom nego s IDE-jem...
<dodobas> pa si ti misli :)
<obruT> ne bih se slozio :) izmjenu napravis u bilo kojem editoru, a onda ce ti kompajler javit jel sve ok ili nije
<obruT> dok ces kod pythona dobit kitu
<obruT> a nije se dobro oslonit na to da ce se editor pobrinut za sve kak treba
<obruT> vjeruj mi, ljubitelj sam pythona, nisam neki fan jave, ali kod ovakvih nekih stvari, znam da bi ispizdio s pythonom
<dodobas> obruT: kako mislis kompajler javi... kao promjenila se definicija klase... woohoo. odi sad to provjeri ? ili ?
<obruT> pricam da je za tak neke vece projekte zgodno koristiti jezik gdje moras unaprijed definirati tipove podataka
<Mmike> ADA kompajler ce ti javiti 'division by zero'
<Mmike> a-ha!
<obruT> a i zgodno je kad te kompajler obavijesti di nisi vatao exception :P
<BotaniCar> sam ja debil ili kaj ? Kaj nije neko nepisano praviulo da si u mail klijentu postavis encoding na UTF-8 ili ISO8859-2 , ako si u 'rvaCkoj ? 
<Mmike> obruT, zgodno je, zgodno
<Mmike> nije java opce tak losa k'o sto ljudi briju da je losa
<BotaniCar> Dobio sam mail koji sadrzi neobicno puno (trebao bi sadrzati) RH znakova, opce ga nemrem procitati :) 
<obruT> upravo me to danas sjebalo u jednom php kodu, nisam ni znao da metoda baca exception, nije uvacen i onda covjek dobi na ekranu ono sto ne bi trebao :)
<obruT> Mmike: nije losa i brza je od pythona :)
<Mmike> pa, malo toga nije brze od pythoa :)
<Mmike> recimo, PHP :)
<obruT> koliko god da ju ljudi smatrali sporom i glomaznom :P
<Mmike> nije bzri od pythona :)
<Mmike> pa, azdnja inkarcnacija mojih testova je pokazala da je oko 4 puta sporija od Cja
<obruT> BotaniCar: ljudi si ocito ne znaju namjestit klijente, a i koriste glupave klijente....
<obruT> ja sam radio neki softver koji je morao parsirati mailove i obradjivati sadrzaj
<obruT> sto muka oko tih encodinga
<obruT> em negdje nema koji je pa detektiraj, em negdje ima krivi encoding u headeru, em ovo, em ono
<BotaniCar> ovo je firma koja ima iznimno dobro placen outsourceani support, u kojem rade ljudi neupitne kompetencije (inace) , i onda od njihove stranke dobijem takav mail .. od covjeka koji je tamo ISO implementator :)
<Mmike> taj ISO je takva blamaza :)
<Mmike> samo da se plate licence/certifikati :)
<Mmike> (M=8066b5) mario@buntor ~/work/idemo/pg$ git status
<Mmike> # On branch master
<Mmike> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<Mmike> idijot
<Mmike> a reko sam da cu hg probati :/
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ima i za hg hookova/glupandrija za shell?
<Mmike> pa da mi u promptu pise u kojem sam branchu, u kojem mi je statusu branch i to sve ?
<dodobas> hmm, nisam trazio
<dodobas> nije da ti je tako tesko napisati 'hg sum'
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> neki gitk pandan?
<dodobas> tortoisehg
<dodobas> one and only
<dodobas> ili ako ti treba neki simple overview
<dodobas> hg serve :)
<Mmike> tortoisehg radi na linux?
<dodobas> naravno
<dodobas> imas i hgk
<dodobas> ali... 
 * Mmike is warming up mysql cache
<Mmike> so eleete
<dodobas> hehe... bake at 350 for 30min
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> lik ima 16GB strojeve
<Mmike> a baza mu ima 2 gige sve skup
<Mmike> i stalno je u memoriji
<Mmike> tj, u filesystem cacheu
<dodobas> i radi sporo :)
<Mmike> i sad moralo se restartat mysql jer se morao upalit slowlog (5.0.,  jebiga)
<Mmike> i nenne, nemoze se to samo tako restartat
<dodobas> Mmike: si znao da CPU bolje radi ako ga malo zagrijes prije uptrebe :)
 * BotaniCar se zagrcne i ode podgrijati server 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> iamm frenda koji je prazne for petlje radio
<Mmike> da propuse kompajler
<dodobas> pa da :)
<BotaniCar> jel isto vrijedi i za zene ?
<dodobas> samo one s dugim usima
<obruT> ja sam na svojoj zavrtio petlju i sad je usla u rekurziju, cekam da izbaci stack overflow
<obruT> valjda ce se sutra vratit restartana :)
<BotaniCar> te jedna za sve korisnike linux grafickih sucelja: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/x11.png
<jelly> Enter new password: jeboteja Password is based on a reverse dictionary word! 
<jelly> netko je otkrio arhive xkcda vidim
<obruT> eh kad se sjetim rucne konfiguracije x-a, pa graficka, pa monitor i traznje optimalnih parametara s xvidtune da se dobije sto bolji refresh na upotrebljivoj rezoluciji pa setiranje serijskog misa :P
<obruT> a onda slomovi zivaca sa video outputom :P
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> moram u samobor
<Mmike> po ovoj vrucini
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> za popizdit
<obruT> bome, jedino pozitivno u tome sto moram ostat duze na poslu sljakat je to sto ne moram izlazit na ovu vrucinu :P
<SilverSpace> pa nije tako strasno :)
<obruT> cak je i na sljemenu milijarda stupnjeva :)
<obruT> a frend vozi gore danas :P crknuce :P
<obruT> e fakat, je se vozio tko po cesti Jasenak - Novi Vinodolski u zadnje vrijeme ?
<obruT> to bi sad trebalo biti sve asfaltirano ?
 * obruT se zadnji put vozio davno dok su radili na tome da bude asfaltirano
<obruT> http://www.udruga-kameleon.hr/tekst/87/    ... kazu da je dovrseno asfaltiranje...
<obruT> odlicno
<obruT> Valja istaknuti da voznja njome od Ogulina do mora traje oko sat i pol jer, premda je veci dio kolnika od Jasenka do Breza prosiren i skraceni su zavoji, ovom planinskom cestom na mnogim mjestima nije moguce, a niti uputno, voziti brze od 30 do 50 kilometara na sat. Uostalom, na to upozoravaju prometni znakovi. Inace, citavom duzinom Rudolfina je vjerojatno jedna od najzavojitijih cesta u Hrvatskoj. Uz to, uspinje se na nadmorsku visinu od 1083 metra (a
<jelly> asfalt kameleonski izgleda kao makadam?
<obruT> nemam pojma :)
<obruT> super je cesta, barem tad davno kad smo isli, krajolik je zakon.... suma, a onda se popnes gore u brda, zelene padine...
<SilverSpace> hm treba se gore popeti
<obruT> pa nije da ima nesto puno vise uspona neg na Sljeme....
<obruT> bas se veselim... zelim to otkad sam tamo prosao prvi (i jedini) put s autom
<boban_> .
<dodobas> yeleoe
<oki> dobro večer ljudi
<oki> možda sam više vam dojadio sa pitanjem u vezi printera al neophodno je potrebno da riješim što prije problem
<oki> naime skinuo sam driver i kada pokušam preko ubuntu softver centra instalirat pojavi mi se informacija da je novija inačica instalirana  i naznaka da je greška
<oki> kako to da riješim sada?
<oki> printer je canon LPB2900 B sustav je nadograđen na novu zadnju verziju ubunta
<oki> 12.04. LTS
<oki> da li ima tko da pripomogne u rješavanju ovog problema, unaprid veliko hvala
<dodobas> https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-LBP_2900B
<dodobas> dakle nista
<oki> dodobas > pratio sam ove upute https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Configuring_CUPS
<oki> nije valjda da nemogu ništa printer je prepoznat al ne printa ništa kad mus e dade zadatak
<oki> pretpostavljam da je greška u driveru jer ima bit da su dvi verzije drivera pa se javlja greška
<dodobas> stvarno ne znam :)
<oki> pogledaj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1051386/
<marinko> opa ima vas
<obruT> rece i ode
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-21
<dodobas> yeloeee
<Mmike> e
<BotaniCar2> Linux u vojnim dronovima: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/linux-grabs-its-single-biggest-win/3690?tag=nl.e011 , 28millera za nekog sretnika u linux zajednici :) 
<BotaniCar2> Ajmo oklade :) 
<BotaniCar2> Ako MASA vrti suse , oce i DoD uzeti njih ? 
<BotaniCar2> *NASA
<obruT> jao, kad dronovi pocnu padat s kernel panicom :P
<BotaniCar2> a cuj, to je "ako"; na windows dronovima su vec nasli i potvrdili virus 
<BotaniCar2> koliko god sam MS covjek, nek Skynet nema bluescreen
<jelly-home> cek ti navijas _za_ Skynet??
<obruT> e ljudi, skynet je ziv !
<obruT> mi ga pokrenuli u firmi prije par godina :)
<Blabla> ima koga?
<dodobas> ofkors
<Mmike> obruT, ti si u tcomu, right?
<BotaniCar2> obruT: vec imate skynet  !! <3 
<BotaniCar2> jelly: neg kak  ! :) 4 the rotobz ! 
<BotaniCar2> nego, koji vendor ce dobit' 28 millera ? SuSe ili netko drugi ? :) 
<obruT> Mmike: da :)
<obruT> BotaniCar2: imamo, pokrenuli projekt :)
<BotaniCar2> e, obruT , mogu nekaj zamolit' skynet ? :) 
<Mmike> obruT, citam bas frenda, vec 40 dana mu nitko ne zeli doc ukopcat liniju negdje oko Pozege
<Mmike> veli da je dobio jedno 10 obavjesti da su 'poslate pozurnice' :)
<BotaniCar2> Aj nek prva bomba padne izmedju sabora i katedrale :) 
<obruT> frend i ja krenuli radit jedan ultimativni sustav koji bi trebao rijesit sve probleme u firmi i reko kak cemo ga nazvat i dogovorili naziv:
<obruT> SkyNet !
<obruT> i uvrijezilo se ime u firmi, svi znaju za skynet :)
<obruT> Mmike: to neki rodjak od Joleta ? :)
<Mmike> pojma :)
<Mmike> tj, dvojim
<weshmashian> \o/
<Mmike> jelly-home, moze insajderska informacija? :) Zakaj sa iskona pol interneta ne radi, trenutno? :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: #define pol interneta
<dodobas> jelly-home: onaj IP range s lijeve strane, kad ga prepolovis :)
<jelly-home> netko bi ocekivao da ce osoba nakon 15 godina u bransi s obje strane tech supporta znati dobro opisati simptome
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> ha
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, recimo: curl -I http://net.hr
<Mmike> malo timeouta, malo ne
<Mmike> tj, cesto timeouta
<Mmike> google.com isto
<Mmike> 'pol interneta'
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/550574_318343754920580_507622265_n.jpg
<Mmike> veli frend da je zvao tech support, i da su mu rekli da 'zatvori i opet otvori browser' :)
<jelly> Mmike: s obzirom da je net.hr web na istom provideru, problem bi bio do lokalne mreze
 * Mmike gleda dal' ce customer napraviti hat-trick danas
<Mmike> prvo je pizdio da di mu je memorija (12GB stroj, 10GB cache, 1 GB apache, 1 GB free), da samo 1 GB free, da kako da ovo da ono
<Mmike> a sad pizdi da kaj se desava da je load 5, da uzas da katastrofa (16CPU box)
<dodobas> zna netko sto radi "git diff HEAD^ HEAD" isto sto i "hg diff -r -2"
<dodobas> kome nije jasno ? :)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: i koji je jednostavniji ? :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> necemo o tome :)
<Mmike> jucer sam frendu pokusao objasnit zasto je dcvs super
<Mmike> dsvc
<dodobas> nakon koliko pivi ?
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> puno :0
<dodobas> vjerojatno nije bilo dovoljno
<BotaniCar2> di oko centra kupiti prijenosni HDD ? 
<BotaniCar2> pita me frendica prek telefona,a ja nisam nikad pod repom diskove kupoval :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar2: def. oko centra ?
<BotaniCar2> 2 tr stanice oko konja bana jelacica
<dodobas> Algoritam
<BotaniCar2> imaju ok diskove ? su preskupi ?
<BotaniCar2> pitam jer ce mene pitati :) 
<dodobas> mozda onaj... Megastore...
<BotaniCar2> u biti , BMK , thx ! 
<dodobas> ili centar ili jefitno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> obruT, ti si po gorskom kotru kotario, kak tamo radi wireless internet?
<Mmike> HSPDA i to?
<dodobas> Mmike: sanjas...
<Mmike> a raspitujem se
<Mmike> zena oce u gorski kotar za vikend
<Mmike> tko sam ja da joj to uskratim
<Mmike> al' sutra i u ponedjeljak radim
<Mmike> pa onda, eto
<dodobas> u Mmike pa navrati :)
<dodobas> ako ces ici po D1 :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a, di si ti?
<dodobas> Mmike: tu http://osm.org/go/0IoR7HoQ--
<Mmike> sad si tamo?
<dodobas> nope... od danas do pon...
<Mmike> blago
<Mmike> tebi
<Mmike> neznam di idemo
<Mmike> ak cemo na tu stranu, svakako se javimo
<weshmashian> *zijev*
<nitro-x> dobar danchic
<Mmike> dankec bankec
<nitro-x> pa tu ima zivih...
<nitro-x> dodjoh, vidjeh, odoh...
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> nitro-x, ti si u zg?
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam jedan od onih koji zaborave na mobitel i internet kad se maknu od doma :P
<Mmike> obruT, da, ja nemrem, placaju me da imam to uz sebe, jbg :/
<obruT> najdraze mi je kad sam otisao na mjesec dana godisnjeg i ostavio mob ugasen na stolu u zg :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<Mmike> oracle application express
<Mmike> kak da ja tu timeout promijenim?
<Mmike> nemrem import napravit kol'ko je sporo i timeouta sve
<dodobas> Mmike: timeout na sto ?
<Mmike> a ima neki wizzard
<Mmike> pa prvo oznacis file
<Mmike> pa odna next
<Mmike> pa onda cekas
<Mmike> pa ti onda kaze 'success' i pita te hoces li na next step
<Mmike> i onda kliknes na 'next'
<Mmike> i vrati te nazad na login page :)
<Mmike> jer, isteko ti sesn :)
<dodobas> nazovi Oracle :)
<dodobas> davno davno... dok sam jos pisao APEX aplikacije... imao sam posložen 'manual' versioning
<dodobas> koji je zahtijevao da 'svaki' put napravim export apex aplikacije...
<dodobas> pa odna rucno stavim u neki vcs
<Mmike> kakav je to HA setup kad su oba loadbalancera i oba db servera iza njih na istom switchu
<dodobas> so called 'the dark ages'
<dodobas> Mmike: cheap :)
<nitro-x> Mmike: da, u yg
<nitro-x> zg
<Mmike> nitro-x, jel' ti steka iskon jucer/danas?
<nitro-x> stvarno neam pojma, nisam bil doma
<nitro-x> sad sam iz firme doma na komp zakacen
<nitro-x> za irc radi ok
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> Mmike: jesi ti prije visio na irc.carnet.hr?
<nitro-x> prije 10 let
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> podosta
<nitro-x> poznat mi je nick od tada
<Mmike> eto vidis :)
<Mmike> a ti si bio onda tko?
<dodobas> Đuro a sad je Đurđica...
<dodobas> l8r
<dodobas> Mmike: javi se bar 1-2h ranije...
<Mmike> dodobas, ako cemo doc, svakako
<Dragunov> pozdrav
<Dragunov> pitanjce
<Dragunov> kak izvucem ikonu na desktop u 11.10
<Mmike> makni unity:)
<obruT> true true :)
<Dragunov> apt-get uninstall unity ????????
<Dragunov> ili remove?
<Dragunov> ufff nesto sam maknuo sa apt-get remove unity ali je unity jos uvijek tu?
<Dragunov> ajd molim vas recite kak da maknem taj kad moram rec drek
<Dragunov> upravo se adaptacija pretvorila u sanaciju
<Dragunov> maknuo sam kroz gui ubuntu-2d launcher i dobio brikicu na login screenu failed to load session ubuntu 2d
<Dragunov> aha ok imao sam tamo za birat ubuntu-2d ili samo ubuntu
 * obruT uzima kokice
<Dragunov> hahahahah
<Mmike> Dragunov, nemam pojma
<Dragunov> sad se trenutno razvaljujem od smijeha
<Mmike> da ti budem iskren
<Mmike> ja ne koristim unity pa neznam
<igustin> obruT: ja ću isto ako dođe On ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ne muljaj, priznaj da si fan
<Dragunov> gle ne zelim ga ni ja koristiti
<Dragunov> niti ga koristim nego je sugavi asus dosao predinstaliran i stranka oce to koristiti a ja hocu maknuti unity da nemam show sa time
<Mmike> nemres maknut unity
<Mmike> upgradeiraj na 12.04
<Mmike> i stavi gnome-fallback
<Mmike> ili tako nekako 
<igustin> ne krši li se time EULA od Canonicala? :)
<Dragunov> briga me
<Dragunov> moram to rijesit
<igustin> Dragunov: ej, Å¡alim se ;)
<Dragunov> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<Dragunov> jel ovo igra?
<Dragunov> mislim da je pravo vrijeme da pocnem skidat iso jel sam sad usro sve do kraja
<igustin> Dragunov: sry, rado bih ti pomogao, ali stvarno ne znam
<Dragunov> Dobro kaj da onda skinem koji iso a da nemam problema sa tim unity i glupostima to je za stariju gospođu i ne zelim je vise vidjet
<obruT> Dragunov: ja sam instalirao xubuntu-desktop i stavio na xdm-u da xfce bude default
<obruT> unity sam sotavio na disku jer mi ne smeta tamo
<Dragunov> pa dobro jel mogu instalirati xfce na ovaj 11.10 
<Dragunov> makar sam poceo sa micanjem ovog unity pa cu vidjet kaj ce se na kraju dogoditi
<Hrki> uniti je katastrofa :/ izgleda mi kao onaj microsoftov pad
<Dragunov> ma da ono katastrofa
<Dragunov> idiotski
<Dragunov> instaliras skype pa ga trazis po meniu 2 minute
<Dragunov> kak da to nekom objasnim
<Hrki> yep, neznam sta su zabrijali...
<Hrki> zato ja uvijek kasnim 1-2 godine sa novinama
<Hrki> prvo pustim rulji da cujem sta kazu 
<Hrki> a ovaj M$ opet sve po starom :) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1zxDa3t0fg&feature=player_embedded
<Hrki> opet su se iblamirali...
<Dragunov> dobro ja doma imam ubuntu 10.4 od neznam kada a na file serveru imam Turnkey sambu i ne diram nis i sve radi
<Dragunov> hahahaha kak se zblesavio tablet
<Dragunov> zato ja velim android android android
<Hrki> umjesto da srede sugavi ie, oni proizvode daljnje gluposti
<Hrki> a kak je lik potrco, katastrofa
<Hrki> i jos frajer imao duplic :)
<Dragunov> to je lik koji je navodno sprijecio da cure developerske verzije win
<Hrki> slicno dok je putin vozio novu ladu po cijeloj rusiji, a iza njega su vozili jos 2-3 komada u kamionu, i jedna stumbana :D
<Dragunov> LoL
<Dragunov> nisam to cuo 
<Hrki> cek da probam pronac video :)
<Hrki> znas njega, ruska ponos, ruski auto, bla bla, ja frajer
<Dragunov> da da 
<Dragunov> e kak instaliram ovo 3.2.1-0ubuntu2~beitou1
<Dragunov> kad pokusavam instalirati gnome-session-fallback javlja mi dependencies
<Hrki> http://cultofthedeadfish.blogspot.com/2010/09/vladimir-putin-to-drive-1300-miles.html
<Hrki> evo je :)
<Hrki> tamo pred kraj videa :)
<jelly> http://nekiludiblog.popularbloggingsite.com/2012/06/vladimir-putin-punches-out-a-bear/
<Hrki> neradi mi sajt jelly
<jelly> sta da? :-)
<jelly> Mmike: stigla mi High Performance MySQL ("Covers Version 5.5")
<Mmike> jelly, ja pola procitao vec!
<jelly> Hrki: link je potpuno izmisljen
<jelly> sto se vidi po tome da je to "neki ludi blog" na "popularnom bloging siteu"
<jelly> http://bringbackcommunism.fakedomains.com/2012/06/vladimir-putin-chokes-a-20ft-python-snake/
<jelly> ^^ isto
<Hrki> o boze, pa bas si se potrudio :)
<Hrki> jel koristo mozda tko prejaku tarifu od simpe?
<jelly> Mmike: svasta nesto ima, backup, replikacije, sharding, percona, cloud, bas je WEB SCALE
 * jelly ce sad pokupiti najnoviju mysql sprehu i praviti se ekspert
<Mmike> jelly, ++  :)
<jelly> bas bi mogao dici neki servis pod HA mysqlom.  Recimo trebat ce mi ldap za customere uskoro
<nitro-x> Mmike: onda bijah tupac
<nitro-x> cini mi se
<nitro-x> :D
<Dragunov> hahahahah jesam ga majku mu sad je gnomac
<nitro-x> eh da... unity je super
<nitro-x> :D
<Dragunov> bas skoro je u zidu zavrsio
<zlajo> spojen sam na lokalnu wireless mrezu ali nemogu van ( google.com itd...) sa laptopa sve radi 
<zlajo> ima li itko kakvu ideju?
<Dragunov> gateway
<zlajo> dhcp je
<Dragunov> koji ti je ip dhcp dodijelio jel u rangeu?
<zlajo> je
<zlajo> 192.168.5.61
<Dragunov> i 5.1 ti je gateway jel da?
<zlajo> tako je
<Dragunov> hmmmm 
<zlajo> kad idem /etc/init.d/networking restart 
<zlajo> izbaci ovo
<zlajo> running .........  restart is depracted because iy may not be enable again some interfaces
<zlajo> malo cudno
<Dragunov> http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/debian-running-etcinit-dnetworking-restart-is-deprecated-because-it-may-not-enable-again-some-interfaces/
<obruT> zlajo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zlajo> hm neki cudni brojevi
<obruT> pa ispisi ih :)
<zlajo> 10.150.4.55
<obruT> dakle, to ti je stavio za dns servere
<zlajo> jel moguce jer se spajan cesto sa vpn-om na firmu
<zlajo> to promjenim u 192.168.5.1 ili??
<obruT> pa ako na 192.168.5.1 postoji dns server, da
<obruT> ajde pukni host www.google.com 192.168.5.1
<zlajo> al imjesam i izbacio je nesto sto mi nije jasno potpuno
<zlajo> google has address 173.194.70.103 i jos tako par puta sa nekim drugim adresama
<obruT> ok, znaci da u resolv.conf mozes staviti 192.168.5.1 kao dns server
<obruT> dakle pobrisi sadrzaj resolv.conf i unutra nameserver 192.168.5.1
<zlajo> nakon toga
<zlajo> ?
<obruT> nakon toga probaj opet :)
<zlajo> hehe
<obruT> spojit se na nesto
<zlajo> za svaki sluacaj i jedan mali reboot :)
<obruT> ne treba ti reboot
<obruT> nisu to windowsi
<zlajo> znam
<zlajo> al nekad pomogne :(
<Dragunov> netreba ni na windowsima :)
<zlajo> hahahah dobra fora
<obruT> ne znam jel treba ili ne, jer ne koristim doticne, ali znam da ekipa uvijek probleme rjesava s rebootom
<Dragunov> davno je to bilo
<zlajo> proradilo
<zlajo> al dal ce sada vpn radit 
<zlajo> sve radi puno hvala
<hbogner> pozdrav
<igcek> caw decki
<igcek> kak se kaze onom "svjetlu" kojeg kratki spoj?
<igcek> kojeg proizvodi kratki spoj*
<igcek> ili prskalica za blagdane?
<igcek> znam, da nije kanal namjenjen tomu, al google translate nema pojma
<igcek> :)
<hbogner> spark
<hbogner> iliti iskra
<igcek> aha, znači jeste iskra... isto kko na slovenski :)
<igcek> tnx
<igcek> još jedno... sendvič možemo uviti u alu foliju ili onu kroz koju se vidi...
<igcek> kak se tomu kaze?
<igcek> ko neka vrečka
<hbogner> na pakiranju pise prijanjajuca folija
<igcek> slovenski je "prozorna folija"  :)
<hbogner> prozirna/prijanjajuca folija, ovisi o proizvodjacu
<igcek> aha
<hbogner> ali neznam sto je sluzbeno
<igcek> al da ovak kazes nekom na cesti... bil znao o cemu je riječ?
<hbogner> ak je ono alu folija, ovo "bi mogla bit" pvc folija
<hbogner> ako nebi upotrijebio bi sva 3 izraza pvc prozirna prijanjajuca folija, onda bi sigurno znao :D
<igcek> točno tak sam naiso :D
<igcek> napiso*
<igcek> šta je spenjač?
<igcek> stvar za pripinjanje papira...
<igcek> spenjanje
<Mmike> klamerica :)
<igcek> da? za a4 listove skupa "klemat"?
<igcek> il jel to možda previše... ono... seljački? :)
<igcek> cura mi je dala da neš ozbiljno prevedem pa se nesmijem zezat :9
<CrazyLemon> kako može bit ozbiljno kad se govori o foliji i spenjaču :D
<igcek> e to je biznis...
<igcek> ozbiljan biznis :)
<igcek> imal ko iz osjeka? tamo ce biti neke radionice... kultura i te fore i njeno kulturno društvo če sudjelovati
<igcek> pa trebaju materijal
<igcek> i klamerice
<igcek> :9
<igcek> :)
<hbogner> 29.1°C u stanu :(
<jelly> hbogner: ta prijanjajuca folija za klopu nije pvc nego nes drugo
<hbogner> aha
<Mmike> vani je fakin 37
<hbogner> da, pise polyethilen, PE
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nemoj me zezat
<hbogner> ja u 4 doso doma biciklom iz grada, mokaaaar
<Mmike> hbogner, sad gledao bas
<Mmike> u stanu mi je 27
<Mmike> izdrzljivo, reciom
<hbogner> pa ti imas klimu i mozes si to malo isusit, mene ubija vlaga
<jelly> U stanu mi je ... jedno 7-8 stupnjeva hladnije od ovog: /dev/sdb: WDC WD20EARS-00J99B0: 40°C
<hbogner> sda 41 sdb 37
<jelly> zaboravio sam nariktati da se klima upali pola sata prije nego sto dodjem doma
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-22
<Mmike> msg nickserv identify eez9voeJ
<Mmike> O MA DAJ!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malopa ce prvitrening valencija
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mala utjeha za radni dan danas
<SilverSpace> jes u zg ili si otiso van grada
<Mmike> zg
<Mmike> kisa ce danas pa nismo nikud isli
<Mmike> trebali u gorski kotar al 'se izjalovilo
<SilverSpace> da nesto se mrsti vani
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> mrsti se drekec
<Mmike> vidi radar
<Mmike> nema kise nikud naokolo
<Mmike> mozda popodne
<SilverSpace> sparina
<Mmike> hnije
<Mmike> fini vjetric
<SilverSpace> prvi trening zavrsio
<Mmike> e materemu :/
<Mmike> kak je bilo?
<SilverSpace> trening ko trening svi su nesto novo isprobavali 
<SilverSpace> Maldonado najbolji u wiliamsu
<SilverSpace> zatim vetel i webber
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo je kaj su prvi 13 svi u sekundo tj. manje od sekunde
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/pastor-maldonado-najbrzi-na-prvom-slobodnom-treningu-u-valenciji/
<Mmike> koje vrijeme radili?
<dodobas> pozdrav
<dodobas> ja cu na kupanje a vi ? :)
<dodobas> oblacno nesto
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> dodobas, sutra dodjemo mozda
<Mmike> al' ce nas bit 5 sveskup
<Mmike> javim ti se svejedno kad krecemo ako krecemo pa vidi jel' ti nas se da svih gledat
<Mmike> ja, zena, kum i kume
<Mmike> (da, moja zena ima 2 kume)
<dodobas> Mmike: ti se brojis za 2 ili?
<dodobas> nego, spavanje? da znam jel moram krevet slagat
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> nene, idemo nazad
<Mmike> ujtro tamo navecer vamo
<Mmike> https://github.com/alevchuk/vim-clutch/blob/master/README.md
<Mmike> daklem, svasta
<SilverSpace> kaj je ova pljugala http://is.gd/GU70lk
<jelly-home> antireklama za travu
<Mmike> nije pljugala
<Mmike> neg se najela LSDja ili neceg
<Mmike> tj, vjerojatno je i pljugala :)
<SilverSpace> najela se kiselica
<Vjetar> to su bile neke gljive ipak
<Mmike> da, il' gljive
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/L5jYf6
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: jel to zvuk pucketav kod njih ili
<SilverSpace> hm kak pucketav
<SilverSpace> mislim da se kod mene nis ne cuje
<SilverSpace> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: $59?
<jelly-home> mora da puno teksta editiras svaki dan
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: zato sam i stavio :) 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj tu vrijedi toliko
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bhogner!
<Mmike> jebo mater icm sam sjeo za komp nazad, sunce uprlo opet
<hbogner> mMike !
<hbogner> joj, danas je ugodnije
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> mrvicu
<hbogner> bit ce lakse nocas zaspat, pogotovo poslje pivice :D
<Mmike> tja, ovisi
<Mmike> ak sad zapizdi vrucina
<Mmike> isto ce bit
<hbogner> e ak sad zapece pa navecer bude neizdrzivo idem na faks spavat, klima radi radi servera :D
<hbogner> radje cu slusat zujanje nego se kuhat :D
<hbogner> Mmike, imas nesto od dokumentacija za preporucit?
<hbogner> ovdje malo istrazujem
<hbogner> odoh dalje offline, pozdrav
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/1wkLZ
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-23
<calmpitbull> ola
<SilverSpace> jutar 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly-home> ovo cudo vec ima pristojnu kolicinu memorije http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/568711444-New-released-1G-RAM-4GB-ROM-Android4-0-IPTV-google-tv-smart-android-box-allwinner-A10-wholesalers.html steta sto isti SoC u vecem formatu jos uvijek dolazi sa 512MB
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-24
<oli_> hi
<jelly-home> jel odlaziš il se vraćaš, ZPop 
<jelly-home> [15:05] <-- ZPop has quit (Quit: Одлазим) [15:05] --> ZPop (~zpop@93-86-72-23.dynamic.isp.telekom.rs) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<calmpitbull> /
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-17
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro 
<ivoks> kujac dobro
<ivoks> pospan sam
<ivoks> mozda zato sto sam se probudio u 3
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kakvih si ti bedova imao na svom dizlu
<MmikeDOMA> (motor samo me zanima)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: nikakvih
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ono, zero/nitch/nula/zero
<ivoks> moj jedini problem na mom autu je sto plastika ne moze izdrzati te brzine i kilometrazu koju auto moze napraviti :)
<MmikeDOMA> (osim redovnog odrzavanja)
<ivoks> da, ha cuj...
<ivoks> zamijenio sam dizne
<ivoks> ali auto ima 250.000km
<ivoks> to se smatra redovnim
<MmikeDOMA> yup, yup
<ivoks> osim toga, nista
<MmikeDOMA> nisi imao bedova sa DPFom (diesel particulatepickamater filter, nemam pojma kako se to na .hr kaze)
<ivoks> cak bi rekao da nije ni izgubio nista snage
<MmikeDOMA> koje je godiste auto?
<ivoks> mislim da moj to ni nema :)
<ivoks> 2005.
<MmikeDOMA> morao bi, to svi modern dizli imaju
<MmikeDOMA> to je isti motor k'o u mazdi6 dizl, 2002-2006, right?
<MmikeDOMA> bar koliko sam ja gledao
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovo je poseban motor
<ivoks> radjen je za jaguara i mondea
<ivoks> neovisno o mazdi i psa-u
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, http://bbk-asi.hr/kajkavijana?fb_action_ids=509479382438429&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%22509479382438429%22%3A10150924760761141%7D&action_type_map=%7B%22509479382438429%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> onda nist :)
<obruT> kajkavijana je zakon, to je za prave mladice
<obruT> nisam jos isao...
<obruT> moram nabavit MTB odgovarajuce velicine... ovaj vozim vec godinama, a prevelik je, nakon par sati mi odumre gornji dio tijela
<MmikeDOMA> mega-hard-core :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: mislis na http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratec_engine#Duratec_20
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> 2000– Duratec 8v/HE/20/23—(Duratec branded Mazda-engine used in Mondeo Mk.3, Focus Mk.2)
<ivoks> to je benzinac
<MmikeDOMA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_Diesel_engine#RF_2002_.282.0_MZR-CD.29
<MmikeDOMA> to
<MmikeDOMA> al' bi si ruku dao zasit na guzicu da sam citao da je taj motor i u mondeu
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: pa nema mondeo jedan motor
<ivoks> ne, nemam ovaj
<obruT> visi, mogo bi to kao pripremu za Ötztaler maraton...
<ivoks> za pocetak, moj je 2.2 :)
<MmikeDOMA> ma, nesh sam ja pobrkao
<ivoks> In 2005, there were two new Duratorq common rail (TDCi) options, a 2.2L with 114 kW (155 PS) and a detuned version of the 2.0L with 65 kW (89 PS).
<ivoks> moj je ovaj sa 155
<MmikeDOMA> navodno ima neki bed na mazdam6 2002-2006 serija
<MmikeDOMA> al' od suma po forumima nisam skuzio tocno di je bed
<MmikeDOMA> naravno da servis kaze 'ma neeeeeeeeeee'
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ali ovaj dizel filter je nova stvar
<ivoks> moj motor to nema
<calmpitbull> Pitanje stavio sam ubuntu server na old laptop i sve prode kak treba al kad palim onda nista 
<ivoks> sluzi samo zato da se ne vidi crni dim :)
<ivoks> koji ubuntu server
<calmpitbull> 12.04.1.
<ivoks> a koji procesor u laptopu?
<ivoks> ubuntu server je 64bitni
<calmpitbull> Pojma nemam al sigurno nekakav T
<calmpitbull> Onda nis od toga
<ivoks> nekakav T?
<calmpitbull> Pa oni stari T2130
<ivoks> ali ako si podignuo installer, trebalo bi raditi
<calmpitbull> Pa instaler radi 
<calmpitbull> I prode do kraja
<ivoks> a sad, sto je zadnje sto vidis?
<ivoks> Postotak korisnika koji imaju upisan (ispravan) OIB:100.00
<ivoks> uff...
<calmpitbull> Pa kaze mi da restarta i da izvucem ubs...nakon toga se podigne vidim da radi na lapi od hd al onda nis....crni ekran
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<calmpitbull> Hvala idem probat
<ivoks> mislim da idem na plazu
<ivoks> na kavu i tamo radit :)
<Mmike> msg nickserv identify aVrQpce09w
<Mmike> o jebem li ti!
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<Mmike> picka
<obruT> ajmo sad nabrzinu ownat :)
<Mmike> gotovo :)
<Mmike> promijenio :)
<obruT> nadam se da taj pass nemas i na nekim drugim accountima :)
<Mmike> nah, nemam nigdje isti pass
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping? :) sta je sad, posalje se bug, i JOS nije popravljen? )
<jelly> pa jesi platio support?
<calmpitbull> ivoks hvala sada sredeno
<jelly> Mmike: bez gajbe pive nema popravljanja bugova...
<Mmike> koja je to logika - imas proizvod, potrgas ga, i onda cekas paru da popravis potrgano
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> 11:03 < Mmike> msg nickserv identify aVrQpce09w
<jelly> Mmike: vrlo, vrlo dobra
<jelly> paying customers gets fixes
<Mmike> jelly, non-paying customers switch to product gdje developeri nisu assovi
<Mmike> dakako, tu podrazumjevam da je bug namjerno napravljeno
<ivoks> za te nikoga nije briga :)
<Mmike> sto, dakako, vjerojatno nije slucaj :)
<Mmike> ivoks, dobar password, a? :)
<jelly> Mmike: nek idu, strean im put
<Mmike> zato postgres super - nadjes bug, ovi ga poprave (osim ako nije beznacajno jadan bug koji samo tebe tangira, popravit ce ga i onda al ono... )
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> ovi nece radit autoput nit do siska
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa LOL :)
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> a tek taj bi im se isplatio
 * Mmike predvidja konjsku vrucinu danas
<Mmike> a moram u grad sad :/
<ivoks> ja sam bio u centru
<ivoks> i natrag na plazu
<ivoks> u 15min :)
<ivoks> biciklom
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 29.8°C (11:28 AM CEST on June 17, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 58%. Dew Point: 21.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> 30 sad, do 2-3 ce bit valjda 33
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice-Blata, Vodice, Croatia is 27.7°C (11:28 AM CEST on June 17, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 60%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Rising). 
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> Conditions: Partly Cloudy
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<jelly> ima nesto oblacica prema sljemenu
<Mmike> ok, idem
<Mmike> na poreznu
<Mmike> u banke
<Mmike> i to sve
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> wish me look
<ivoks> sutra se vidimo
<ivoks> jel
<budz0r> ja dolazim
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * weshmashian je danas imao 3 zivcana sloma u autu na relaciji dubrava - lisinski
<weshmashian> a i bus me skoro pokupio
<weshmashian> skoro izgurao sa ceste, tocnije
<ivoks> ah, zagreb
<ivoks> :)
<weshmashian> ne zagreb, nego promet u istome :)
<weshmashian> kad idem sa biciklom onda nema takvih problema :)
<ivoks> joj, muka mi je...
<ivoks> muka mi je od ove nase vladajuce garniture
<ivoks> radje da su lopovi, pa da donose odluke nego da su ovak gnjecavi
<ivoks> jedini koji nesto radi je linic
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvati-ne-stede-na-mobitelima-poslali-smo-839-milijuna-sms-poruka--ukupno-ostvareno-76-milijuna-gb-internetskog-prometa/1109224/
<ivoks> 30% povecanje
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Ford Mondeo 2,0 TDCi Trend za 176,900 kn
<ivoks> trend :/
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> nije ni trenutni mondeo los
<civija> nijedan ford nije vrijedan tih para :P
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> jesi imao kojeg, vozio barem?
<civija> boze sacuvaj
<civija> da me netko vidi u tome :)
<ivoks> ako hoces razgovarati s ljudima koji imaju i voze mercedese e klasu i mondeo titanium, javi se
<ivoks> ako hoces samo bacati hercegovacke fraze, jebiga... :)
<civija> pretpostavljam da ovi sto voze e klasu i titanium kazu da je titanium bolji?
<ivoks> ne, kazu da je mercedes bolji
<ivoks> ali toliko bolji da se ne isplati uopce
<civija> ne isplati se zbog odrzavanja ili cega?
<ivoks> odrzavanje, nije toliko bolji koliko je skuplji
<ivoks> ili kako bi to jeremy rekao 'why do we buy anything else'
<ivoks> mogu ti reci da ford ima bolji dizel od mercedesa
<ivoks> merdjo ima rupe u ubrzanju
<ivoks> mondeo to nema
<civija> ne bih se slozio
<civija> kako koji motor
<ivoks> pa evo, vozio sam
<ivoks> 5 cilindara e300
<civija> e 300 nema
<ivoks> i nije linearan
<civija> ima e 270
<civija> on je 5-ak
<ivoks> pa velim ti, ima
<ivoks> tisi je, jer ima 5 cilindara, slazem se
<ivoks> ali ima rupe
<civija> a to je bluetec motor, e 300
<civija> ako je to taj onda je 6-ak
<ivoks> nije, 5 cilindara ima
<ivoks> doduse, ne govorim o zadnjoj generaciji
<civija> ja gledam motore za liniju 211 to je predzadnja e klasa
<civija> naprijed ima okrugle odvojene farove
<ivoks> e, takvog i ja imam
<ivoks> preceijenjen
<ivoks> lijep autic, skupi dijelovi, rupe u ubrzanju
<ivoks> pogotovo s automatikom
<civija> opisi mi malo te rupe
<ivoks> a cek... pardon
<ivoks> ovaj je e280
<civija> e to je vec druga prica
<civija> ali taj bi isto trebao bit 6-ak
<ivoks> kako god, auto je uvelike precijenjen
<ivoks> velim, bolji je, al ne duplo bolji
<ivoks> jednostavno je bacanje novaca
<ivoks> naravno, postoje ljudi kojima je to u genima, pa ce i baciti novce
<ivoks> ali eto, nisu svi takvi ;)
<civija> to je samo tvoje misljenje :)
<civija> neki ljudi ne misle tako i misle da vrijedi to
<civija> doduse ja ne kupujem nove tako da i ne dajem duplo vise
<ivoks> http://www.mercedes-benz.hr/
<ivoks> lame :)
<ivoks> sad radi... dobio sam bad gateway of nginxa :)
<vileni> navalili ljudi da kupe merca
<civija> ma to je u kurcu, euroline je davno propao
<vileni> civija: kakvi su dojmovi sa utrke? :)
<civija> a ovi sad nesto pokusavaju
<ivoks> sigh
<civija> vileni: slab rezultat ali inace zadovoljan :)
<ivoks> 60.000 eura
<civija> dobar provod
<civija> vileni: koji si ti tim bio?
<vileni> civija: da, to je najvaznije :) koji ste na kraju bili?
<civija> 3 i 4
<vileni> mi smo dream team 1 (:D)
<ivoks> skoro 3 mondea kupis za jednog e
<civija> uuuu
<vileni> ja sam imao srece, odbio napad arch nemesisa na prvom zavoju, ova 2 iz cvh i bcc se zakvacili
<vileni> i ostao naprijed do izmjene :)
<civija> cek, ti si bio na startu?
<vileni> da
<vileni> treca pozicija
<civija> a ko je arch nemesis?
<vileni> zavod za kvalitetu, markucic :)
<civija> hehe
<vileni> stalno se sa njima borimo
<civija> a je li znas ti tko je bio onaj dezurni fotograf na stazi?
<vileni> nope
<civija> navodno isto netko s fsb-a
<vileni> ali cini mi se da bi mogao imati zanimljive fotke
<vileni> mogu provjeriti
<civija> aj ako ti nije problem
<civija> kozarac mi je poslao vremena i to
<civija> ali nisam pitao za slike
<vileni> ja nisam vremena dobio
<civija> oces da ti posaljem?
<vileni> moze :)
<vileni> dalibor.kezele@gmail.com ako me nemas vec
<civija> evo
<vileni> thx
<civija> bit ce valjda kroz neko vrijeme i na webu
<civija> pa ce se moci pogledat grafikoni i ostalo
<obruT> cek cek cek malo
 * obruT je zbunjen u prostoru i vremenu
<obruT> vileni ! Kezele ?
<obruT> sta sam ja cijelo vrijeme zivio u mraku :)
<obruT> aaa, sve ok, dva su :) ipak nisam zabrijao :)
<obruT> jos gledam, nemoguce :)
<jelly> oba su pala?
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao s moxom?
<weshmashian> jes' ja, davno prije
<ivoks> u pytonu?
<ivoks> jel se sjecas icega? :D
<weshmashian> ne :) meni je 'moxa' ona mala pizdarija od uredjaja koja daje serial preko mreze
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ohoho, serial preko mreze
<vileni> obruT: da, 2 su :)
<obruT> vileni: al ono, reko znam tko si sto si otkud si ovo ono, imam predocbu... i kad sam vidio sad ime reko jebote nisam valjda nesto zabrijao i pobrljao :)
<vileni> obruT: ma sto je najbolje, neko vrijeme smo koegzistirali na njuzama
<vileni> ali ne na istim grupama
<vileni> i onda ja svako toliko dobijem mail koji uopce ne kuzim
<vileni> onda me on nasao na icq
<vileni> pa mu nije bilo jasno zasto mu icq javlja da je njemu rodjendan
<vileni> pa je skuzio da smo rodjeni na isti datum
<obruT> ovog drugog znam jos iz vremena studiranja, a vrzmao se po linux irc kanalima na idolnetu :)
<MmikePoso> Oop-la!
<MmikePoso> obruT: kojeg to? :D
<obruT> cugali smo u varazdinu par puta :)
<vileni> obruT: ma da, on je jos od bbs-a online
<vileni> ja sam nazalost dosta kasnije :)
<vileni> jos se nismo upoznali, strah nas je da se ne pocijepa time-space continuum
<obruT> MmikePoso: Kezelea prvog :)
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> dalibora? :)
<obruT> da :)
<obruT> MmikePoso: nisam znao do danas da se vileni tak zove :)
<MmikePoso> lol :)
<MmikePoso> onaj je bio sentinel
<MmikePoso> ovak nekak
<MmikePoso> stari BBSer :)
<obruT> pa to mu je bio jedan od nickova, da :)
<obruT> stari bbs-er, amigas
<obruT> glavni urednik guide :)
<vileni> ako vam fali njegov lik i djelo imate ga na lionsfart.com :)
<MmikePoso> vileni: vozio sodija jucer :)
<MmikePoso> vileni: jedino, zatvorili su onaj dulji dio staze, kao, 'djeca su u opasnosti'
<vileni> MmikePoso: nama su rekli za FKK da je zatvoren jer trgaju bolide
<MmikePoso> qua?
<MmikePoso> trgaju?
<MmikePoso> trga, mislis?
<vileni> ne, trgaju ljudi
<vileni> jer kao izlijecu bezveze
<vileni> civija: gledam ova vremena za utrka i nista ne kuzim
<MmikePoso> vileni: a bio lik neki jucer, bas se k'o konj vozio
<MmikePoso> a ja sam se, brate mili, tako po travi fino razletio
<MmikePoso> morao sam izac van i okretat si kart :)
<MmikePoso> 38.0 mi je vrijeme bilo
<vileni> a ja sam jedino cijeli vozio
<vileni> 46 ili 47
<civija> vileni: sta ti nije jasno?
<vileni> civija: pa ovo gdje je kao utrka
<vileni> kakvi su to brojevi :)
<civija> dakle tz_utrka.xls
<civija> prvi sheet 'laps'
<civija> vremena po krugovima za svaki tim
<civija> npr.
<civija> 00:44.848	-1.181
<civija> ovo -1.181
<civija> je brze u odnosu na prethodni krug
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> mozda da ne otvaram u google docs
<vileni> much better :)
<civija> MmikePoso: di si ti to vozio?
<vileni> 42:388 mi je najbrzi krug
<civija> nije lose :)
<vileni> ma prosle godine sam skoro dobio volan, pa sam ove razocaran, makar smo prvi :)
<civija> eh
<civija> mi smo ove godine imali trojicu novih vozaca
<civija> i bili brzi nego prije 2 godine
<civija> a gori u poretku :)
<vileni> glavno da se budz0r nije osramotio ;)
<MmikePoso> civija: shpansko
<civija> stavit cu ti snimku da vidis kako se je izvrtio :)
<budz0r> vileni: pa bio sam baja s obzirom koliko sam puta vozio :)
<MmikePoso> ocu ja vidjet snimku
<MmikePoso> aj daj daj daj daj :)
<MmikePoso> civija: al' to je po 'kracoj' stazi
<MmikePoso> cek, vileni, 42.3 si napravio? Al' to ne sa sodijem?
<MmikePoso> 38.0 je sa sodijem :)
<vileni> MmikePoso: da
<civija> MmikePoso: ono 38.0 je vrijeme ili temperatura? :)
<MmikePoso> 38.0 je vrijeme
<MmikePoso> nmerdan je 37.5 napravio
<vileni> 42.3 sa novim sporim
<vileni> a toliko imam i sa starim sporim
<civija> koji je sad kurac sodi?
<vileni> a sodi nisam vozio na kratkoj
<vileni> sodi na dugoj je 47
<MmikePoso> vileni: ocemo danas? :) sutra? :) prekosutra? :) onda idem na more
<vileni> MmikePoso: sta nisi na poslu? :)
<MmikePoso> btw, momci, sutra udruga sastanak
<MmikePoso> vileni: pa popodne nisam :)
<civija> budz0r: zasto mi ne znamo za taj sodi? :)
<vileni> civija: imaju 2 tamo samo
<vileni> malo su jaci jel
<budz0r> civija: sodi?
<civija> a to su oni sto stoje pokriveni :)
<vileni> 22ks priguseno, oko 90km/h :)
<civija> jaooo
<vileni> moze i driftati u zavoju
<civija> i moze se platit da vozis toga?
<vileni> da
<civija> koliko?
<vileni> samo sto su podosta skupi
<vileni> mislim da je 100+ kn za 5min
<civija> i popust na sarm cca 200 kn za 10 min :)
<vileni> 170kn je 10min
<civija> sitnica
<civija> koliko je za vikend idem tamo
<vileni> pa jednom se isplati sigurno
<civija> budz0r: ocemo kolegu maestra zvat i idemo probat?
<vileni> jer je dozivljaj jedno 5x bolji
<civija> vjerujem
<vileni> vuce cijelu veliku ravnicu do pred zavoj
<vileni> onda se malo pocne gusiti
<vileni> ali vec moras kociti ionako
<civija> a koliko konja imaju oni sto su bili na utrci?
<vileni> 9-10
<civija> fuj
<vileni> ali to su kosilice
<civija> da da
<vileni> napravljeno da sto duze traje :)
<vileni> ali i to je zabavno sa dobrom ekipom
<BotaniCar> ello , trosi tko puppet ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj moj je poceo gusiti kantu na kojoj je , pa me zanima na cem drugi drze master-server :) 
<MmikePoso> erm
<MmikePoso> koliko imas puppet slejvova?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-18
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: ovaj ih ima 50ak 
<BotaniCar> Al, slaba je virtualka, sad gledam cega dodati
<budz0r> Mmike: se vidimo danas?
<Mmike> jojo
<budz0r> e mogli bi danas onda i rebutnut server kad smo tamo
<budz0r> novi kelner dosao
<Mmike> :) zajednicki re-boot :)
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> Mmike, budz0r, et. al. kad se vidimo ?
<BotaniCar> http://info.ba/tekstovi1_tekst.aspx?tid=18650&nadnaslov&naslov=Samsung+proizvodi+prve+PCIe+SSD-ove&podnaslov=Namijenjeni+ultrabook+i+drugim+tankim+prenosnim+ra%C4%8Dunarima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<budz0r> dodobas: pa kaj nismo rekli u 18:30
<dodobas> budz0r: pa jel isao kakav mail ?
<budz0r> dodobas: je :D
<budz0r> dodobas: UPS :D
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/premijer-zoran-milanovic-to-mi-je-prvi-put-u-zivotu-da-neki-pogon-pustam-u-rad---291144.html
<ivoks> brijem da mu je to prvi put anything rad
<BotaniCar> "rsync has more flags than a royal wedding,"
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: spreman za danas?
<Mmike> vruce
<dodobas> budz0r: sto fantaziras
<dodobas> imam sluzbeni ubuntu-hr.org mail...
<Mmike> Imas? :)
<dodobas> alias...
<jelly> BotaniCar: mini pcie ssdovi za laptope postoje vec neko vrijeme https://www.google.com/search?q=mini+pcie+ssd&safe=off&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=81HAUY--AqyV7AaoqYCACw&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1250&bih=943
<BotaniCar> jelly: i utiliziraju propusnost skroz ? 
<BotaniCar> Kul ! Fala 
<jelly> pcie x1 ima koliko... 500MB/s?
<budz0r> dodobas: zakaj onda ne citas mailove :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: vjerojatno ne, zbog toga sto fizicki na mjesto mini pcie slota ne stane dovoljno chipova
<BotaniCar> Nego, kad si me vec gurnul na gugl, nasao sam ovo: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1094/
<BotaniCar> now i need a bigger case :) 
<dodobas> budz0r: koji od 200 dnevno ?
<dodobas> trebam zaposliti nekoga da mi samo cita mailove
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti to treba onda vjerojatno imas za razmisliti o ramdrive tehnologiji umjesto flash-based ssdova
<BotaniCar> jelly: treba mi koliko i novi force feedback volan, ali nisam gledao tu zeljeznariju godinama i sad sjedim razjapljene gubice i nemrem se nagledat' cudesa
<ivoks> eto... i sta da sad covjek kaze
<ivoks> imam commit, koji ceka review
<ivoks> i lik dodje, naravno iz redhata, promijeni commit message
<ivoks> doslovno doda 'test je ovdje'
<ivoks> i sad se vodi kao njegov commit
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije vam commitment sustav i procedura bas nesto, znas ? :D
<ivoks> pise da sam ja author
<jelly> ivoks: #rhel je tamo ->
<ivoks> ali on je commiter, jer je zadnji commitao :)
<ivoks> ma neka, ne srdim se ja... ali neka se poslije ne broje commitevi onda :)
<jelly> a broje se, bar za kernel
<ivoks> nek broje... meni bitno da radi
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: !
<ivoks> Mmike: spreman za danas?
<Mmike> ivoks: spreman
<Mmike> necu moc dugo bit, al' samo da obavimo sto moramo, pecatiramo i zdravo maleni, zdravo svi
<ivoks> da, ne mogu ni ja dugo
<jelly> domena je srecom .org, nije .hr da bi je morali odjavit
<ivoks> ubuntu.hr je .hr domena :)
<jelly> za to nisam ni znao
<jelly> nije u topicu ;-)
<ivoks> da, nismo ju ni reklamirali
<Mmike> sto se sad pokazuje kao mudar potez :)
 * jelly tapse obojcu po ramenu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whGYz22NOoU
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Warning.... Watching might make u feel queasy! Baby Kobe kicking 38 weeks pregnant belly, Views: 25471, Rating: 96.862746%
<BotaniCar> ceksad, kaj bu i ovo ( irc kanal, jel ) umrlo ? :( 
<jelly> EVERYTHING GOES
 * BotaniCar rida i jeca
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nebude
<Mmike> daklem, treba neki obrazac za likvidacijom udruge
<Mmike> i sad to nemres skinut od nikud
<BotaniCar> *phew* , mislim, da mi nema ovog IRC-a samo bi mi posao i posao doma ostali :) 
<jelly> morao bi se prestrikat na #linux.hr
<jelly> a taj kanal mi je onak... elitisticki i previse u stilu njuza gdje se svi prave pametni
<Mmike> ivoks: budz0r : jel' imate ti narodne novine uzput? ako imate ajte pliz uzmite obrasce o zatvaranju udruge
<Mmike> tj, zahtjev za likvidacijom udruge
<budz0r> lol, ok, ako naletim kupim
<Mmike> da, neznam tocno kak se zove
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li raditi iza 18h
<Mmike> iako nije hica
<Mmike> mogu i ja to sutra
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ja vam za to ne trebam :D
<Mmike> :P
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj je jos gore, jednostavno ne pricaju dovoljno :) 
<jelly> to mi nije problem, naprotiv
<jelly> ne volim kanale pune klafranja a s malo stofa
<BotaniCar> pomislit cu da ne uzivas u volumenu ke**anja koji proizvodim tu :) 
<jelly> jesi vidio razne bisere koji ulete na #d-offtopic, ti nisi ni blizu
<jelly> di je tu 20 linija monologa
<BotaniCar> Ne ircam vise pijan :) 
<BotaniCar> So safe for work: http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/541/537/922.gif 
<BotaniCar> Safe too: http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/020/380/sfw-porn.com_37.jpg :) 
<obruT> ne mogu skuzit jel ovo triatlonska ili cestovna rama.... https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/484761_145075249020097_794267498_n.jpg
<jelly> <jelly> hi, is there a zsh glob expansion hack to make expansion of something like *(.m-7) ordered by mtime of the files? <Mikachu> om <thrig> meditate on om
<hbogner> MmikeT,  MmikeDOMA  danas u 18?
<hbogner> aha 18:30
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/YH6BRFE.jpg
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> a di u 18
<ivoks> 18:30?
<ivoks> jelly: idioti
<ivoks> hbogner: di se nalazimo?
<obruT> jelly: ajme
<obruT> jos malo pa ce biti suspicious zvakaca na cesti
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> plasticni eksploziv
<ivoks> a voda moze biti nitro
<ivoks> nije se s time za saliti :)
<hbogner> ivoks, pa pisalo je kod dodobasa u uredu
<jelly> i kemijska moze biti RADIOAKTIVNA
<obruT> moze i krava eksplodirat pa eto
<hbogner> a cigo moze odnjet 500kila zeljeza
<obruT> hbogner: kad uvedu novi zakon, nema vise...
<ivoks> hbogner: ok
<obruT> hbogner: a prijetili su da ce se iselit iz hrvacke pa se moramo svom silom borit da zakon ne prodje...
<obruT> jer, sto cemo bez cigana ? zivot vise nece biti isti...
<hbogner> obruT, nema vise cigana il zeljeza?
<jelly> obruT: diskriminacija!
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike je slao mail jos prije, tako bilo navedeno
<obruT> po novom zakonu ne bi vise bilo prikupljanja glomaznog otpada ovak na ulicama nego sve treba drito u reciklazna dvorista...
<ivoks> hbogner: tko ce na sve to misliti...
<jelly> obruT: ali kad ih pozoves moraju doc odnijeti na zahtjev
<obruT> a cigici se bune protiv toga jer im je to glavna djelatnost... a onda su poceli pricati da je hrvacka neprijateljska zemlja, da to njima ne pase i ak taj zakon prodje da ce se iselit :)
<obruT> prijetnja im je zbilja zabrinjavajuca :)
<ivoks> nis, idem prema fuxu
<hbogner> ivoks, i ja cu uskoro, valjda je dodobas tamo :D
<dodobas> mozda...
<dodobas> woohoo... ubijamo server...
<jelly> H1 ima chat support, ali teta izgleda kuca jednim prstom i treba čekati na jednu rečenicu doslovno pet minuta svaki put.
<Hrki> kako bi se parica prevela na hrvatski ?
<jelly> parica JE na hrvatskom, Hrki 
<Hrki> a na engleskome? :D trazim neki clanak na wikipediji
<jelly> twisted pair
<Hrki> a onda krivo govore, recimo kada kazu imam losu vezu jer je losa t-comova parica, na sta se tocno misli :D znam da je neka centrala
<Hrki> ili se misli pod tom paricom, ove zice od telefona koje se spajaju u neki skup, pa je onda to spojeno na dslam?
<jelly> parica je par žica od DSLAM do reglete u zgradi i od reglete u zgradi to tf priljučka u stan
<jelly> u/kući
<jelly> dakle od dslama do dsl routera imaš točno jedan par žica
<jelly> w00t, imam dostupan H1 VDSL
<jelly> odmah uzeo 20/2 flay za 200kn
<jelly> flat*
<jelly> agent se popravio poslije, izgleda da ih chat zeza
<jelly> 901000251 says:	18:57:54 možete mi samo ponovno napisati podatke jer mi je sustav sve izbrisao
<jelly> (timestampovi su skroz krivi)
<jelly> imaju i navlakusu 50/15 prve dvije godine, uz 24mj ugovor
<jelly-home> ^^ tak se pise monolog, jel pratis BotaniCar 
<hbogner> vecer
<Hrki> ima koga izvan HR? jel mozete otvoriti jutarnji.hr ?
<Hrki> kazu da ih dos-aju, da izvan HR je blokiran pristup, ne kuzim kakav je do dos, da hrvati mogu, a ovi ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ne otvara jutranji.hr :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-19
<Mmike> Em ti kak mi je toplo - vec
<hbogner> od 7 ujutro je vlazno u 3 pikse marmeklade
<Mmike> uzas, da
<hbogner> klim upravo propisala po zidu, nestigne toliko van curiti
<jelly-home> Hrki: to je uobičajena mjera zaštite za domaće portale.  Kad ih neko DDoSa, na routeru ispred se stavi blokada za sve osim za domaće IP rangeve, koji ionako daju 80-90% normalnog prometa
<jelly-home> meni isto još uvijek kroz proxy u .de ne radi, direktno radi
<Mmike> kaj to?
<jelly-home> <Hrki> [23:30:09] ima koga izvan HR? jel mozete otvoriti jutarnji.hr ?
<jelly-home> TKO VAM NUDI NAJJEFTINIJU STRUJU? Usporedili smo nove cijene svih konkurenata na tržištu # sigurno HEP ruši sajt ;-)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> veli jucer heplija - i mi imamo prostora za manevriranje
<Mmike> zato su i digli cijene prije
<Mmike> da ih sad mogu spustsit
<Mmike> to je sve banda
<Mmike> osmisljeno nas kradu
<Mmike> velim ja
<Mmike> ovaj 'u ime obitelji sam debil' refrerendum je smisljen da odvuce ljude od stvarnih problema
<jelly-home> ili mozda Dok HT i Vipnet odobravaju smanjenje veleprodajnih cijena, Tele2, Optima, Metronet i H1 su protiv
<Mmike> k'o severinin pornic :)
<jelly-home> severina je bar bila zabavna
<Mmike> jel' tko koristi H1?
<jelly-home> Mmike: upravo sam se prijavio za njihov VDSL
<jelly-home> vele dostupno, kupis 20/2 na 24 mjeseca (200kn), dobis 50/15 Mbps
<jelly-home> susjed ima neku normalnu H1 uslugu, veli da je ok
<jelly-home> sad sam na njegovom wirelessu
<jelly-home> s/sad/zadnja 3 mjeseca/
<jelly-home> manji operateri ne slažu se s odlukom jer smatraju da ide na ruku velikim igračima i da im daje previše vremena za usklađivanje cijena. U H1 tako smatraju “da je rok od 18 mjeseci predug s obzirom na to da tijekom tog razdoblja fiksni operateri subvencioniraju pokretne operatere plaćajući veću cijenu od troškovno usmjerene
<jelly-home> ono sto bi taj H1 trebao napraviti je dati aplikaciju, kad sam doma na wifi da pozivi idu preko njih, umjesto da placu
<jelly-home> Mmike: a mozda ih ddosaju pcele "NEVIĐENA INVAZIJA PČELA U ZAGREBU"
<Mmike> heh heh
<Mmike> jelly, za tih 200 kn dobis internet+telefon, ili samo net?
<Mmike> kod mene nema
<Mmike> :/
<hbogner> de mi nesto recite, csv je odvojen zerezom "," ili tocka-zarezom ";"
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> UPRAVNI ODJEL ZA PROSTORNO UREĐENJE I GRADNJU
<ivoks> nitko se ne javlja na telefon
<ivoks> a sad je zauzeto
<ivoks> a sad se nitko ne javlja
<Mmike> zauzeto je kad se nekom drugom nitko ne javlja :)
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> nis... idem na plazu
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> radit
<ivoks> radno vrijeme sa strankama: 08:00 - 10:30
<ivoks> inace, rijec je o uredu koji se, izmedju ostalog, bavi zaprimanjem zahtijeva za legalizaciju
<ivoks> i onda se pitaju zasto je tako mali broj zahtjeva zaprimljen
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22936989
<ivoks> Tianhe-2 uses a locally developed Linux-based operating system
<ivoks> called ubuntu :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylin_(operating_system)
<obruT> demit... sad sam skuzio da sam mozda u violation of terms s jednim google apijem, a OSM mi je totalno neupotrebljiv :P
<Mmike> kaj si i ti ilegalno radio? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam ja, ja ispravljam propuste bivsih generacija
<obruT> nist, querao neki api, a bez da sam rezultate prikazao na karti :)
<obruT> iako, dam se kladit da je ta napomena dodana nakon sto sam ja inicijalno implementirao api :P
<ivoks> ah, obruT :)
<Mmike> sve bi ja to porusio
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> ja nisam mogo gradit, jer nisam htio ilegalno
<Mmike> a ovi jesu
<Mmike> i sad kaj, ja sam idijot ?
<Mmike> isti kurac k'o ova udruga franak i tuzba
<ivoks> slazem se...
<Mmike> kaj, ja sam idijot kaj sam uzeo u eurima?
<Mmike> (milsmi, ocito je da jesam, jer ne kradem i ne varam)
<ivoks> medjutim, sto sad napraviti?
<ivoks> sve porusiti?
<jelly> legalizacija je vjerojatno manje zlo
<ivoks> s time da ne mozes sve legalizirati
<ivoks> samo ono sto se uklapa u urbanisticki plan
<ivoks> tako da, u biti, dodje sve na isto
<jelly> koji se da izmijeniti ak imas veze :-|
<ivoks> + oni koji legaliziraju moraju platiti simbolicnu kaznu
<ivoks> i u vrijeme krize, kada drzava i lokalci nemaju novaca
<Mmike> oni koji legaliziraju bi morali platit nama koji nismo radili krivo :)
<ivoks> a gradjani imaju milijarde u bankama...
<obruT> problem s legalizacijom je to sto ekipa koja je postena ispadaju zadnje budale i idioti
<ivoks> ...cak je i dobra ideja :)
<ivoks> legalizacija je u biti sada stavljena kako bi drzava dosla do nekog novca
<ivoks> a usput rijesis veliki problem
<ivoks> oni koji su radili posteno bi ispali budale da je legalizacija simbolicna
<ivoks> ali vjeruj mi, moji bi prosli jeftinije da su radili legalno nego da ja sad to placam
<ivoks> doprinosi koje moram platiti su suludi danas
<ivoks> uvijek su bili
<ivoks> ali 30kn po kubnom metru...
<Mmike> ja nisam htio gradit kucu u klari zato kaj nikak nisam mogao dobit dozvole
<Mmike> mogao sam sam napravit prilazni put
<ivoks> Mmike: gle
<Mmike> i onda se moglo gradit (recimo)
<Mmike> i lik drugi dosao, kupio, sagradio
<ivoks> i mi smo platili prilazni put
<Mmike> i sad mu jos napravilo prilazni put!
<ivoks> i platili prikljucke
<ivoks> ali nisi imao gradjevinsku
<ivoks> sad na sve to gradjevinsku i komunalni doprinos i geodetski snimak i kaznu
<ivoks> velim ti... ni sad ne mozes legalizirati kucu koja nema prilazni put
<ivoks> ne mozes legalizirati zgradu na obali
<ivoks> ne mozes legalizirati 4 katnicu na murteru
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> jednostavno moras to ukloniti na svoj trosak
<ivoks> ili ce to drzava napraviti za tebe i naplatiti ti to duplo
<ivoks> da zakon o legalizaciji nije idealan - nije
<ivoks> ali koji zakon je?
<jelly> onaj o istospolnim brakovima!
 * jelly hides
<jelly> jebes takav zakon o brakovima koji diskriminira i ogranicava brak na zajednicu tocno DVIJE osobe
<obruT> jelly: slazem se :)
<jelly> ak kupim dvije ukrajinke, zas ih ne bi mogao ozeniti obje
<jelly> REFERENDUM
<obruT> pa da
 * obruT bi jednu ukrajinku, jednu tajlandjanku, jednu kambodzanku, jednu japanku i jednu norvezanku :)
<ivoks> japanke... mmmmm
<jelly> zivo me zanima kak ce se H1 ponasati sa flat uslugom kad okinem 24/7 streaming 
<jelly> 3Mbps stream = 1TB na mjesec
<vileni> Mmike: vidi http://www.citycenterone.hr/zg-east/hrv/aktualno/novosti/2013/najveca-karting-staza-uskoro/
<jelly> vrum vrum?
<jelly> indoor?
<vileni> mozda u podrumu :)
<jelly> pa je, -1
<vileni> arena je isto indoor
<vileni> iako sad staza ide i van
<Mmike> a ja sutra idem na more!
<Mmike> pa jebnemti
<jelly> di je uopce city center east
<vileni> na slavonskoj kod bauhausa
<jelly> mmm
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> preveliki rast nije dobar
<ivoks> samsung se malo zaletio
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg
<datase`> jelly: Title: How To Uninstall McAfee Antivirus, Views: 301, Rating: 98.868408%
<Hrki> jelly: ovo sta si prico za ruter i blokiranje, to bas moras na hardwareu podesiti, recimo ako imam root na masini to mi nista ne znaci, nemogu blokirati ove izvana?
<jelly> Hrki: ne koristi blokirati na samoj masini, to treba obaviti na border routeru od providera
<Hrki> e to, ddosali su i mene, ali mi provider nije htio blokirati udp
<Hrki> djaba mi bili svi zivi firewall-ovi
<jelly> ne placas dovoljno :-)
<Hrki> heh :)
<Hrki> ali nisam im ja bio target, rokali su cijeli provider :)
<Hrki> mislio sam da ja sam bio target, pa se kasnije ustanovilo da nisam
<Hrki> kolko sam ja skuzio, ovi dedecated masine su spojene u ruter, se sad moze u tom ruteru podesit da za određene masine propušta određeni ip range ?
<MmikePoso> root@mergetest> drop table myisam_referrers_innodb;
<MmikePoso> Query OK, 0 rows affected (6 min 42.25 sec)
<MmikePoso> tako to mysql
<jelly> Hrki: vrlo vjerojatno nisu direktno u router, nego ima jos opreme izmedju.  Provider u nacelu takve napade blokira na ulazu u njihovu mrezu, tako da ne opterecuju nepotrebno ostatak infrastrukture.
<jelly> Hrki: i da, takvom routeru se moze podesiti da nesto pusta unutra nesto ne
<Hrki> pretpostavljam da se doma na ruteru to isto moze podesiti bez problema
<jelly> ne... ak ti doma dodje DDoS mozes sjest i plakat
<jelly> Hrki: blokada se treba obaviti tamo gdje je pipa dovoljno siroka
<jelly> debela?
<Hrki> a ali ako jebas ciljano na moj ip, nemogu nikako to blokirat u ruteru
<jelly> Hrki: tu je vec prekasno da bi od toga bilo ikakve koristi, jer ti je DSL/cable/kajgod linija vec zasicena
<Hrki> kuzim
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanford_Site
<ivoks> 'jer u europskoj uniji marmelade postaju dzemovi' :)
<ivoks> koji tekst na indexu
<ivoks> 'todoricev ledo vise nece kupovati mlijeko za proizvodnju sladoleda'
<ivoks> index je u svetom ratu protiv osobe, a pri tom ne bira sredstva
<ivoks> sljedece ce biti 'todoriceva jamnica vise nece kupovati arf za proizvodnju jamnice'
<MmikePoso> mah
<MmikePoso> ti jednostavno mrzis index
<MmikePoso> tebi je jedino super jutarnji
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa tekst je glup
<ivoks> insinuira da se sladoled radi od mlijeka
<ivoks> to je ono... namjerno tako napisano
<ivoks> citaj komentare, to ti pokazuje koji je cilj teksta
<ivoks> ekipa koja sad vise nece jesti ledo sladoled
<ivoks> jer ce biti od milijeka nekih drugih krava
<jelly> ivoks: di ti to citas?  Pise samo da nece oni sami imati vlastite dobavljace, nego ce valjda uzimati robu na trzistu
<ivoks> Neće više otkupljivati mlijeko: Todorićev Ledo više ne treba mlijeko za proizvodnju
<ivoks> Todorićev Ledo više ne treba  mlijeko za proizvodnju
<jelly> to je naslov, u jutarnjem sam danas citao jednako glupe naslove
<ivoks> pa ja ne govorim da je jutarnji bolji, to je Mmike insinuirao
<ivoks> ja govorim samo o tekstu u indexu
<jelly> naslov: "Izrael kupuje Patria oklopnjake" podnaslov: "samo testira, nema jos nikakvog ugovora"
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> nemres mi u naslovu pisati jedno i odmah ispod suprotno jebemu, al to prodaje novine
<jelly> ivoks: nista bolje ni gore od konkurencije
<jelly> mislis da je neko drugi a ne todoric da ne bi pisalo isto?
<ivoks> mislim, da
<ivoks> to je otislo toliko daleko da mi u ducanu nude ovu salamu, onu salamu i todoricevu
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> Todorić nakon kupnje Mercatora mora u rasprodaju
<ivoks> ne agrokor, nego todoric
<ivoks> agrokor je dd, ima i druge suvlasnike
<ivoks> al kada je nesto pozitovno
<ivoks> onda nije 'todoric i ovaj se dogovaraju', vec:
<ivoks> Agrokor i Mercator ugovorom definirali suradnju do završetka procesa preuzimanja
<ivoks> a pazi jutarnji
<ivoks> SULEJMAN: Budite blagi prema prosvjednicima ERDOGAN: Ti si sultan, znaš kako to ide u Turskoj!
<ivoks> lik se zove Halit Erganc, a ne sulejman
<stemd> Jutarnji je smeće
<stemd> a ni index nije bolji :D
<dodobas> uuuu, somebody is wrong on the internet, let me just kill my self
<stemd> :)
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/9841493
<ivoks> must see.
<jelly> zmijuga!
<MmikePoso> dosta mi je dosta mi jeeeeeeee
<ivoks> i meni
<ivoks> bas neka depresija
<MmikePoso> kre mi nafrljio klimu u sobi, tek sad skuzio da je 21 :0
<MmikePoso> pre super ce bit izac van sad :0
<hrvojem> nist sad jos barem 2-3 sata na poslu da se aklimatiziras :P
<dodobas> MmikePoso: a meni si se bunio na 27...
<MmikePoso> pretjero je :)
<ivoks> drzava raskida ugovor s hep-om i koristi ce slovenski provider
<ivoks> samo kod nas, samo kod nas
<dodobas> ivoks: u sklopu 'ljubljanska banka' dogovora :)
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<ivoks> pa hep je drzavni poboggu
<SilverSpace> exit
<obruT> jebo kokakolu
<obruT> kao nemoj pit, neces moci spavat...
<obruT> "ma sto necu moci spavat"
<obruT> i eto... 2 ujutro...
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-20
<vileni> obruT: a ni vrucina ne pomaze? :)
<obruT> ne pomaze :)
<obruT> zaspao oko pol 4 ujutro :P
<vileni> jao :)
<vileni> i vec si tu
<jelly-home> hah, a ja zaboravio zamracit, probudilo me u pol 5
<Mmike> era
<Mmike> ne radi flazx
<vileni> ja se vec mjesec i vise budim od sunca, tek nekidan cura pristala spustiti rolete :)
<obruT> moram na faking posao :P
<obruT> nist, idem :)
<vileni> pih, ja na poslu vec sat vremena :)
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase`> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 28.2°C (9:02 AM CEST on June 20, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 77%. Dew Point: 24.0°C. Pressure: 29.98 in 1015 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> ja vec mjesec i pol ne mogu dobiti normalnu adsl liniju
<ivoks> pa jeb. ti t-com i njihovu sluzbu
<ivoks> nesposobni u 3pm
<jelly> di, dole?
<ivoks> ma da... imam liniju
<ivoks> al oni su nesposobni popraviti sva sranja koja su sami napravili
<jelly> svasta
<ivoks> prebace me na voip, a ne ukljuce to na centrali
<ivoks> 2 tjedna se s njima natezem
<ivoks> ekipa me zove, pa zove krivi broj (mobilni broj s 8 znamenki)
<ivoks> i onda oznace da sve radi jer se nitko nije javio
<ivoks> pa sad veza puca svake dvije-tri minute
<ivoks> odem u sibenik rijesiti nesto u jedan od milijardu drzavno-zupanijsko-opcinskih ureda
<ivoks> rade od 08:00 do 10:30
<ivoks> i dodjem
<ivoks> a na vratima 'radno vrijeme 08:00 - 10:30'
<ivoks> i 'utorkom i cetvrtkom ne radimo'
<ivoks> tamo rade diplomirani gradjevinari i arhitekti, u tom uredu
<ivoks> svaki od njih sigurno ima placu 6, ako ne i 7 kila kuna, ako ne i vise
<obruT> mozda ured radi do 10:30, a nakon toga su na terenu ? :)
<ivoks> obruT: vjerojatno
<ivoks> ali utorkom i cetvrtkom uopce ne rade
<obruT> tad su cijeli dan na terenu :)
<obruT> a i Dalmatinci su... pa nemos ocekivat da stalno rade, ne bi prezivjeli :)
<ivoks> http://escenic.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00580/str-4-maks-_580734S0.jpg
<ivoks> obrti su 'crno'
<ivoks> kao, najveci zagadjivaci
<ivoks> jebte... mi smo morali ugraditi kolektore i prociscivace
<ivoks> nista se ne ispusta u zemlju (cak niti kada se pere parkiraliste)
<ivoks> vise smeca ispusti neki vozac kad baci opusak iz auta
<ivoks> sva sreca da ne zivim u zagrebu :)
<ivoks> eto na
<ivoks> sms od vipa kako sam ispucao svoju kvotu za surfanje po neogranicenoj brzini
<ivoks> jebo t-com
<jelly> heh, tak sam ja dobio sms od tele2 stick, a na linuxu me ni jedna aplikacija ne obavijesti da je stigao sms
<jelly> na* stick
<ivoks> da :/
<jelly> potrosio 6GB od limita na 3, 300kn umjesto 45
<ivoks> mislio sam da NM ima to
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sporo
<ivoks> brijem da cu tuziti t-com
<ivoks> naplacivali su mi uslugu, a nije radila barem 5 mjeseci
<ivoks> kad psam prijavio kvar, rekli su 'budemo to rijesili'
<ivoks> 5 mjeseci nisu to rijesili
<ivoks> nisu ni probali
<ivoks> jer nisu morali dolaziti k meni, samo ih je trebalo zvati svaki dan
<vileni> jelly: zato uzmes t-mobile/vip koji spusti brzinu kad potrosis :)
<obruT> tuzicu ih i ja... meni dosao racun za nesto sto uopce nemam ugovorom potpisano :P
<jelly> vileni: eh
<obruT> racun za account koji je pod tudjim ugovorom, nabijem ih :P
<ivoks> fina jos uvijek ima proizvoljni certifikat
<jelly> proizvoljan, ili samo vlastiti CA
<jelly> ?
 * jelly nema problema s tim da Fina ima svoj CA 
<jelly> i da ne žele platiti MS-u, Guglu i Mozili da ih ubace u bandl
<ivoks> hehe
<jelly> http://skvidal.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/openstack-name-changes/
<ivoks> finin PDF o izdavanju certifikata
<ivoks> ima 8. Linux okružje
<ivoks> Dear Amazon Web Services Customer, 
<ivoks> As you may be aware, Croatia will join the European Union on 1st July 2013.
<ivoks> no shit
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> sa milijardu sam ljudi sad imao razgovor
<ivoks> picku mat...
<ivoks> kako sam spaljen, joj
<dodobas> ivoks: popij 'limnku visoko energetskog pica koja osvjezava'
<dodobas> da ti malo tikyticker preskoci po ovom suncu
<ivoks> mislim da mi to ne treba
<ivoks> prenabrijan sam
<ivoks> sad ak me netko pocne zajebavat, ubio bi ga
<dodobas> odlicno...
<jelly> u zadnjih sat vremena: popio limunadu, popio pol litre vode s okusom, sad je na radu produzena kola
<jelly> da ovako nastavi vrucina dalje, radio bi od doma i ne bi ni izlazio :-|
<jelly> imam 10 minuta pjesice do posla, ili od posla do gableca, i preznojim se svaki put
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> ne mogu vise
<vileni> jelly: probaj vodu obicnu, ili mineralnu umjesto tog secera :)
<jelly> vileni: to obicno pijem, sad mi dojadilo
<jelly> limunada je bila bez secera, jana s okusom ima nekih 2 masenih %
<vileni> jelly: pa u krivo vrijeme, ne valja po ovim vrucinama :)
<vileni> a te vode s okusom su isto grozne sto se tice secera
<jelly> pa jesu, ali 2% je bolje od 13% u koli
<vileni> kola je ako se ne varam 11gr po 100ml
<vileni> sto ispada 55gr na pola litre
<jelly> ilitiga 11 vrecica secera
<vileni> yep
<jelly> (sto je efektnije ako hoces kolopiji pokazati)
<vileni> ja ni kavu sa secerom ne pijem :)
<vileni> a kolu samo kad cevape i slicno
<vileni> kad vec gustam
<jelly> eh, ja kolu rijetko pijem otkad su presli na skirup umjesto secera, nije mi fina
<jelly> sirup*
<jelly> glukozno-fruktozni sirup
<jelly> nisam nikad ocekivao da ce se to desiti, ali cak i pepsi mi je sad ukusnija
<ivoks> kakav dan, ja cu poludit
<ivoks> nisam jeo
<ivoks> nisam ni na wc otisao
<ivoks> svi, ali svi(!!!) su me se danas sjetili
<ivoks> a usrani tcom mi sjebo adsl
<ivoks> pa to ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> fala googlu na androidu i teatheringu
<ivoks> a birc na plazi nema uticnicu
<ivoks> ijao...
<jelly> a u "gradu" nema kafic sa hotspotom?
<jelly> tsk, umjesto "smartd" citam "smrad"
<obruT> jelly: podsvijest ti govori da si se uznojio :)
<jelly> ima nas 8-11 u ofisu za 6 ljudi, a zatvoreno i pod klimom
<jelly> ajd, danas nas je samo 7 
<jelly> svakih sat-dva se mora luftati jer je ustajalo, pa onda klimavit jer je vruce, goto 10
<ivoks> jelly: jel ima iskon po otocima?
<ivoks> 210kn
<ivoks> duo fun
<ivoks> prelazim
<jelly> ivoks: ak ima HT, ima naked opcija
<jelly> jope si na HTovoj parici i cekas njih da spoje, al kad je spojeno sve placas iskonu
<ivoks> pa sve mi je spojeno vec
<jelly> ak imas puno srece, mozda si negdje gdje ima iskonova infrastruktura
<ivoks> samo ovi moroni vec mjesecima ne mogu sloziti da adsl radi 24h
<ivoks> Za telefonski broj 022-434624 dostupni su paketi u bijeloj zoni, osim paketa s televizijom. Odaberite paket i naručite online ili pozivom na 0800 1000.
<ivoks> to je prek t-coma?
<ivoks> picku materinu
<jelly> da, to je naked
<ivoks> kak da se rjesim te gamadi
<jelly> jebiga, razvuci wireless do kopna :-|
<ivoks> 4.2G	aosi.log
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<jelly> ivoks: hoce to
<jelly> perlusa previse brblja u log
<ivoks> 2.4M	aosi.log.1
<ivoks> pa nesto je sjebano, da ga jebes
<jelly> ivoks: nego, jel imas negdje ldap i aosi na necem novom, d. 7 ili u. 12.04 ili novije?
<ivoks> imam samo na 6.0.7
<ivoks> nisam probao na 12.04, ali bi mogao
<jelly> imam neki prastari lenny pa bi htio odmah na nesto frisko dici, da ne stavljam sad squeeze pa opet za par mjeseci nesto drugo
<ivoks> znam da na 10.04 nije bas bilo izvedivo
<jelly> a %#$!@ iz srca imaju check koji provjerava da dpkg-query daje TOCNO najnovije verzije iz squeeze
<ivoks> da
<jelly> iako pise "koristite zadnje verzije ILI EKVIVALENT"
<jelly> moji backporti su ekvivalent koji radi, ali...
<ivoks> ma kenjaju kvake
<ivoks> da, pise da mozes bilo koji radius
<ivoks> ali ako nije, onda te nece certificirati
<jelly> freeradius* sam backportao i instalirao, ali slapd je tlaka
<ivoks> jebo vmware
<ivoks> resize2fs na online disku unutar vmwarea skoro pa uopce ne radi
<jelly> a radi ok sa starim
<jelly> koji vmware?  Nama to radi savrseno
<ivoks> a ovaj disk je opterecen dosta...
<jelly> backend je SAN storage sa 16GB write cachea ;-)
<jelly> lazem, nesto je na 8GB
<ivoks> eh, mislim da ovdje to nije slucaj :)
<jelly> samo pokazuje poznatu cinjenicu da je storage najbitniji bottleneck za virtualizaciju
<ivoks> da... al, ja na taj dio nemam utjecaja
<ivoks> sve sto ja vidim je da resize2fs umre
<ivoks> sto nisam vidio nikad i nigdje
<ivoks> ubije stroj, a samo 100GB sam resizao
<ivoks> pokrenes, iowait ode u kujac
<ivoks> resiza 20GB i sve umre
<jelly> resize2fs je meni znao stati na starim kernelima, RHEL5 2.6.18-128 i lenny 2.6.26
<ivoks> koje su to poludistribucije :)
<ivoks> joj, koji dan...
<jelly> al bi samo stao deadlockan s necim, reboot pomaze i ne strga fs
<ivoks> mislim da cu se rijesiti ovih nasih klijenata
<ivoks> i ne vise raditi u HR
<ivoks> ekipa ne zeli investirati u opremu, a zeli cuda
<ivoks> 160GB disk za 5000 mail korisnika
<jelly> to se desavalo kad ima puno IO operacija na stroju u isto vrijeme, bolje prvo pobiti ili -STOPati servise
<ivoks> i onda jos hoce kvotu od 500MB
<jelly> ivoks: to moze biti ok ako vecina skida i brise mail
<ivoks> ne, koriste imap
<ivoks> i to je jos nasljedjeni server
<ivoks> na kojem je neki pametnjakovic stavio mbox
<ivoks> svaki imap query ubije cpu
<jelly> to je bio difolt negdje 2003 ;-)
<jelly> na CARNet Debian 
<ivoks> to je default svuda
<ivoks> al to nije opravdanje
<ivoks> trazim lika da resetira server jer je io umro
<ivoks> jednostavno nista vise ne mogu
<ivoks> a on nema instaliran vcenter, pa ne moze sad nista
<ivoks> moram cekati da si to instalira ili sto vec
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> no... evo ga :)
<ivoks> nakon 12 min
<ivoks> necu uopce dirati vise taj server
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan idem tamo 'dobar dan, mislim da ovo vise nema smisla. raskidamo ugovor, platiti cu penale, vrijedniji mi je dusevni mir'
<ivoks> to bi trebao napraviti s pola klijenata
<ivoks> hrougu poslao mail neki dan
<ivoks> da njihova mailing lista ne sadrzi informacije kako se odjaviti s iste
<ivoks> i da sam vec poslao zahtjev za uklnjanje s njihove liste prije 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> i da, ako sad nista ne naprave, morati cu kontaktirati nadlezne sluzbe jer ovo spada u klasifikaciju spama
<ivoks> lik se nasao uvrijedjenim sto mu prijetim
<ivoks> kakva prijetnja, jebte...
<jelly> promotiva nam se pred dva tjedna javila da su presli na opt-in, pa smo ih odblokirali, pa su poslali na 10x vise adresa nego su rekli da su u opt-inu
<jelly> onda smo ih opet blokirali i trazili stih probu, za 10 email adresa logove da su se FAKAT opt-in-ali
<jelly> nakon toga se ne javljaju vise
<ivoks> da, ja sam domenu stavio na blacklistu
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> na zahtjev klijenata :)
<ivoks> zovem t-com
<ivoks> i veli lik 'prijavljeni su problemi na vasem podrucju'
<ivoks> 'vrijeme rjesavanja 5 sati'
<ivoks> automat
<ivoks> kak zna, zvao sam s mobitela
<ivoks> jebo ga
<jelly> 2 mogucnosti 1) vec si prije zvao s tog mobitela za odredjenog korisnika i njihov CRM je actually koristan 2) imaju podatke od T-Mobile otkud zovesh
<ivoks> na vipu sa
<ivoks> m
<jelly> pitali su NSA
<ivoks> faka k. da je proslo 16h
<ivoks> sad i ak nesto ne radi, nitko ni nece zvat
<ivoks> idem pit i pusit
<dodobas> ivoks: odi veslaj :)
<ivoks> pit
<ivoks> oh...
<ivoks> opet posao
<ivoks> fortune10 su zbilja zahtjevni :/
<ivoks> bemti
<ivoks> piva mi se ugrijala
<jelly> #firstworldproblems
<ivoks> http://jebo.me/pas/3
 * jelly daje ivoksu DMARC kljucnu rijec
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> boli njih kita sto ces povuci parsto korisnika sa live.com, oni postavljaju svoja pravila
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> meni je bitno da nemam posla s njima
<ivoks> tak da... i win :-)
<ivoks> idem plivat
<Mmike> Mazda6, dizl, 2006, 110k km, 7200 EUR. 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-21
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: koji dizel?
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, 2.0 neki, 136 konja
<MmikeDOMA> ili koliko vec
<MmikeDOMA> cni se ok cena zsa tu paru
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: ok cijena za tu paru?
<MmikeDOMA> ok cijena za tu paru :)
<MmikeDOMA> teo sam rec ok para za taki auto
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: jel barem karavan? :)
<MmikeDOMA> jok, pimpeknutra :0
<MmikeDOMA> de da odem mijenjat evre?
<MmikeDOMA> u kune?
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: pa kamo ces sa kolicima ;)
<MmikeDOMA> pa u gepek
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> pa fini je gepek
<vileni> je, pristojan je
<MmikeDOMA> veci nego u Demiju, a demio fakat ima ogroman depek
<MmikeDOMA> gepek
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: nego, otkuda je auto? 110kkm je malo
<MmikeDOMA> pa to je jedini sumLJivi podatak
<vileni> a vidim da imaju 120 i 143ks model
<vileni> kad gledas njuskalo i aute za otprilike istu cijenu, imas privatne sa oko 200kkm, i ove iz salona sa 80-130kkm
<vileni> rijetko kad se potrefi privatni, sa servisnom i pravim km za normalnu cijenu :)
<vileni> da ne spominjemo kako pola ovih sto pise "prvi vlasnik" misle na prvi vlasnik u hr, jer jednom kad auto prodje granicu vrati mu se himen
<MmikeDOMA> koji je bed sa salolnskim autima?
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: rabljeni? to sto su skinuti km skoro pa sigurno :)
<vileni> i iz uvoza su skoro svi
<vileni> jedino da naletis na neki koji ima urednu servisu u hr, i da je vlasnik isao na upgrade pa ostavio salonu auto
<MmikeDOMA> ha
<MmikeDOMA> zvao mazdu sad
<MmikeDOMA> da pitam bedove sa dizlima na 6ici
<MmikeDOMA> i veli mi lik da dodjem tamo, da ima mazdu6, benzin, 1.8, 80k km, prvi vlasnik, servisirano kod njih, 7500 eur
<MmikeDOMA> DZE DA MJENJAM EUROE :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: mozda glup odgovor, ali u mjenjacnici?
<vileni> :D
<vileni> ili trebas mjenjacnicu neku?
<vileni> tj lokaciju iste
<vileni> ima jedna tu u vrbiku, preko puta internationala
<vileni> i jedna u importanneu koja radi manje vise stalno
<MmikeDOMA> ma gledam
<MmikeDOMA> banke imaju 7.43
<MmikeDOMA> mjejanjcince 7.46
<MmikeDOMA> a lik brije (sad se cuo s njim) da je euro 7.6
<MmikeDOMA> na 7500 eura to je cca 2k kuna razlike :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: znaci ti vec kupujes auto? :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa to bi bilo super :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: prodajes demia? :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> cek da prvo kupim :)
<MmikeDOMA> kaj bi kupio? :)
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: 136 konja je ok za takav auto
<ivoks> nije super, ali je ok :)
<vileni> ivoks: pa vjerojatno je dosta bolje od benzinca 1.3 sa 75ks ili koliko vec ima demios ;)
<vileni> meni je taj auto bio prvi koji me uvjerio u prednosti modernih dizela
<ivoks> 75ks na onoj kanti nije malo :)
<vileni> to da
<vileni> zivahno je s obzirom na tezinu
<vileni> ali moment dizela opet :)
<ivoks> nema do dizela
<vileni> kad ne moras saltati nego das jos gasa
<vileni> ma ima, ako ti nije problem cijena benzina ;)
<ivoks> od 40km/h do 100km/h u istoj brzini
<ivoks> i linearno vuce
<ivoks> a ne ko onaj mercedes :D
<ivoks> s rupama :D
<vileni> jedan V8 ili V12 benzinci isto lijepo idu
<vileni> ali kad ti prosjek bude 17+
<vileni> ili recimo 2.0T iz impreze :)
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> natankam za 500kn
<ivoks> sjednem u zagrebu, okupam se na murteru, vratim se u zagreb
<vileni> da, taj argument jos dugo nece benzinci pobiti :)
<ivoks> sutradan opet na murter
<ivoks> i natrag :)
<vileni> koliko ti je autonomija, 900+ km?
<ivoks> 1000
<vileni> lijepo
<ivoks> a ovi novi dizeli u fordu i mazdi su jos stedljiviji
<obruT> jel ima na Murteru kakvih prevjesnih stijena ispod kojeg je duboko more ?
<ivoks> za litru manje
<ivoks> obruT: to je u planu za napraviti
 * obruT razmislja kam za produzeni vikend...
<vileni> ford i mazda sad dijele masine jel
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ford radi dizele sa peugeotom i renaultom
<vileni> vise ne uspijevam pratiti tko je s kim
<vileni> znam da su imali nesto zajednicko ford i mazda
<ivoks> PSA i Ford vec dugo rade dizele
<ivoks> ford je bio vlasnik mazde
<ivoks> dosla kriza, pa prodali sve
<ivoks> mazdu, volvo, jaguara, cosworth
<ivoks> zato jedini nisu dobili pomoc od drzave u krizi :)
<ivoks> idem dalje raditi
<vileni> MmikeRMRM: koje ti je boje demio? :)
<dodobas> trula višnja :
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> i moj auto je tako nesto, samo je bio previse dosljedan trulom dijelu
<weshmashian> mornin'
<budz0r> jel imao netko problem da mu nekaj zdrma prikaz menu fontova u libreoffice-u, ne meniu ne vidim tekst vec kvadratice
<budz0r> o ho, rjeseno, apt-get remove libreoffice-gtk
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/ncr
<ivoks> baltazar :)
<ivoks> jelly: e
<ivoks> jelly: jel znas jel '1' minimalno logiranje u aosi-u?
<ivoks> jedan query mi izgenerira log od 4GB kada je log level 4
<ivoks> set-aosi-debug-level koristi posix shell, a ne koristi posix syntaxu
<ivoks> bravo :)
<ivoks> fakat razmisljam o tuzbi t-coma
<ivoks> platio sve racune, a usluga nije radila 5 od 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> gdje ovaj jedan radi polovicno
<ivoks> 'morate nam vi javiti da nam centrala ne radi'
<ivoks> to se zove nemar
<ivoks> i gubim poslove
<ivoks> pas im mater
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ovako ce zvuciti F1 sljedece sezone http://www.renaultsport.com/Come-on-feel-the-noise.html
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kao... usisavac :)
<SilverSpace> mlinac ra kavu :)
<SilverSpace> nisu kaznili mercedes sto je i u redu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to je ko na vašaru... tko da više tah dobije konja...
<dodobas> samo su trebali reci... ako nas kaznite... povlacimo se iz prvenstva...
<dodobas> a snjima bi otisli i ostali...
<dodobas> pa bi u FIA F1 world championship... ostali RBull, Marussia i Caterham
<dodobas> i Torro Rosso, svinje izdajnicke
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nisi u pravu nema osnove za kaznjavanje 
<SilverSpace> svi su znali za to testiranje uz suglasnost fie
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nisam to niti rekao... nego da 'packa po prstima' znaci da taj test nije bio fokus 'razgovora'
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> odoh gasim sve kaj proizvodi toplinu :)
<dodobas> ivoks: koji si ono ssl cert provider spominjao
<jelly> platni ili besplatni?  besplatni je startssl.com
<jelly> SilverSpace: hint: kompjuter isto generira toplinu
<dodobas> jelly: thx, ako imas jos koji link...
<jelly> nemam
<ivoks> pa jebemti sve
<ivoks> ne moze popraviti adsl
<ivoks> treba kablove na ulici zamijeniti
<ivoks> a telefon je sve gore i gore
<obruT> nema popravljanja... ili radi ili ne radi :)
<ivoks> zanimljivo je kako ekran strada
<obruT> a i ADSL je obsolete :)
<ivoks> sve je postalo zrnato
<ivoks> fak, morati cu novi telefon
<obruT> mrzim kad zadnji dan prije godisnjeg imam jos posla za jedno 3 dana
<dodobas> obruT: koji K ides na godisnji :)
<dodobas> samo ti stres stvara...
<obruT> moram da idem, inace cu prosvikat :)
<dodobas> pa vec jesi... ne kuzim...
<jelly> .weather
<datase`> jelly: weather <US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country>
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase`> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 33.0°C (4:00 PM CEST on June 21, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 28%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 29.88 in 1012 hPa (Falling). 
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> lik bi slao exe emailom
<ivoks> i pita zasto je to zabranjeno
<obruT> dodobas: pa jos vise cu prosvikat nego sto jesam :)   (iako to zvuci nevjerojatno)
<profiler1982> koristi li neko elementary os
<ivoks> 16 minuta da postavi pitanje
<ivoks> 4 minute je cekao odgovor
<jelly-home> mmm, ementalery
<jelly-home> the os full of holes
 * ivoks presao na htc one
<obruT> jebo htc i android :P
<jelly-home> jeboooo
<obruT> jel bio tko na Ciovu ?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-22
<jelly-home> http://www.icrobotics.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Turning_the_Raspberry_Pi_Into_an_FM_Transmitter
<ivoks> veli lik...
<ivoks> ovo je oib
<ivoks> O39070xxxxx
<ivoks> primijetiti prvi znak
<ivoks> i posalje mi sve oibe s O umjesto 0 na prvom mjestu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-23
<dodobas> yello
<Vlado9A3CY> zatisje pred buru ...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase`> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 27.8°C (5:47 PM CEST on June 23, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 58%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 29.86 in 1011 hPa (Steady). 
<rsedak> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian, druga smjena? :D
<rut> dj
<rut> sto je ovo . svi na GO
<rut> jel pada u zg ?
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 83%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: East, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 16 mins, 17 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Rain; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Overcast; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<rut> di si muffinko
<BotaniCar> Eo, jedva sam dosao na posao, neka me prehlada satrla 
<rut> kad gol spavas
<rut> eto ti ga sa
<rut> *sad
<BotaniCar> Ma , kup0anje jucer 
<rut> pa jucer i nije bilo nesto toplo
<BotaniCar> Mi smo otisli na jezercicu i bilo je brutalno ( vise od 21, cijelo vrijeme ) , al eto, pekmez sam 
<rut> ne celicis se .. 
<BotaniCar> Spavam sam i sexam se samo s jednom zenom. Da i umrem, nije steta :) 
<rut> a sto onda sa zenom ne spavas nego sam ?
<rut> joj .. 
<BotaniCar> Daj ajde, hrce ko nenormalna, svaki bi dan kasnio na posao
<BotaniCar> Zeni u krevet samo kad imam "misiju" 
<rut> a ti ne hrces kao :)
<rut> i ja hrcem ko lud al zato ja idem zadnji leci ;)
<BotaniCar> Ne bi znao, veli mi zena da prdim, na hrkanje se nije zalila 
<rut> strasnoo
<rut> to je kao u horor filmu kod tebe 
<BotaniCar> I gore, kad gledam film imam mute i ne smrdi :D
<rut> hahaha
<rut> istina .. 
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, uskrsnuli me iz kreveta :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10457192_696246427115055_1071661952531408777_n.jpg # working real hard in library ( NSFW ) 
<jelly> titlovi?!
<weshmashian> ono kad ti zena pocne pjevusit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs
<datase> YouTube: Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version) - 0:04:41 - 3,093,557 views - 22135 likes / 811 dislikes
<ivoks> raspada mi se 8ica :/
<ivoks> mirka: ti sve kasnije i kasnije na posao, ha? :)
<ravilov> kad joj sef dopusta
<mirka> kako to mislis, pa skoro sam na vrijeme dosla ;)
<ivoks> imam ja kameru, sve vidim
<ivoks> 9:24
<ivoks> :)
<mirka> e sad, nisam se bas toliko razbahatila ;)
<ivoks> idem na kavu
<rut> ovo je mobing 
<rut> i utuzivo pred hrv. sudovima 
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> asfalt i beton u zaledju slanice
<ivoks> sad na slanici ima mjesta za isti broj auta kao i rucnika na plazi
<ivoks> jupi, sad svi mozemo autom do mora
<ivoks> kakav kretenluk
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> imma poplavu doma :D
<ravilov> prirodna ili umjetna?
<Mmike> strop u kupaoni curi, susjed gore ima sranje, a nema ga doma
<ravilov> a
<jelly> hitne intervencije
<ivoks> pas mater
<ivoks> IBM bi trebao pokupovati cijeli IT i vratiti sve u normalu
<jelly> "normalu"?
<tonil> iz pis-a moram napisati seminar o informacijskom sustavu neke kompanije,programa ili bilo cega,neke ideje?jer ja stvarno neznam o cemu bi pisao trebam napravit nekih 28 stranica i po tome ce me ispitivati
<tonil> trebam u to ubacit i dtp,konteksni te organigram
<infy-> jutro
<tonil> zna li itko sto je dobro pokriveno literaturom da uzmem
<ravilov> savjet, kad ces pisati seminar obavezno stavljaj razmak iza interpunkcija
<ivoks> svaka kompanija ima svoj sustav
<tonil> jer ja sam stvarno ostao bez ideje
<tonil> ivoks, imas li neki gotovi od canonicala da je na engleskom :P
<tonil> uf ovo ce bit dugacak dan
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> pa ne mogu ti otkriti sustav neke kompanije
<tonil> e u tome i je stos,ja sad moram izmisljat svoj neki nepostojeci
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_information_system
<tonil> kolegica koja radi u euroherca uzela IS euroherca
<ivoks> the term may be used to mean virtually anything, by virtue of it having become the latest corporate-speak buzzword.
<ivoks> prouci:
<ivoks> crm
<ivoks> erp
<ivoks> eps
<ivoks> u principu
<ivoks> prevedi wikipediu
<ivoks> prouci programe/servise: clicktime, openerp, salesforce...
<tonil> ok hvala ti puno
<ivoks> jelly: da, kad je ibm sve radio, sve je bilo ok
<ivoks> sad nis ne valja :D
<ravilov> monopol je najbolja metoda standardizacijeCC?
<ravilov> er, bez CC
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad je IBM bio "on top" su se morale nositi kravate, stavi i to na vagu :D
<obruT> tonil: ja sam za takav kolegij fino otisao u preduzece, snimio procese u preduzecu, odabrao jedan sektor i popisao ulaze, izlaze, nacrtao dijagrame, smislio model podataka i napravio aplikaciju za vodjenje poslovanja tog dijela
<BotaniCar> ono kad ne znas gdje ti aplikacija, nakon importa kroz sucelje , sprema certifikate. Kak da ja sad provjerim certificate validity ? :D
<tonil> obruT, to otpada 
<obruT> tonil: al tak se to radi :)
<tonil> nista trazim neku temu da je dobro pokrivena literaturom
<obruT> BotaniCar: certificate validity cega ? spremljenog certifikata ili nekog servera ?
<tonil> obruT, mislis da bi mene pustalo u t-coma 
<tonil> haha
<obruT> tonil: ja sam to radio za tvornicu carapa u cakovcu :)
<Mmike> liku pukla cijev u umivaniku
<BotaniCar> obrut: imam AS2 gateway ( hermes2) koji za validiranje komunmikacije s drugom stranom koristi uvezeni certifikat. Ja mu kroz sucelje gurnem certifikat, u sucelju vidim i vrijeme validnosti certifikata, ali ne znam kak bi sad svojoj "provjeri svugdje valjanost certifikata" skripti rekao dasi to pogleda. Kroz sucelje ne moze, a da bi to napravila analizom cert-datoteke - moram znati di mi je ta :) 
<Mmike> stan do mog poplavljen jako, ja sam nekak imao srece da mi samo kupaona stradala
<tonil> hm kako se "informacijski sustavi seminarski rad" tocno prevodi na engleski zato jer mi inforamtion systems seminary paper nist ne izbaciva
<BotaniCar> A da napises svoj seminar umjesto da trazis tudje ? :D
<tonil> ma moram vidjet primjer
<tonil> i koje su izvore rabili
<BotaniCar> zasto ? Ili si vec dobio formu u kojoj ga moras napisati, ili ju moras osmisliti sam. Sto ce ti tudji ?
<tonil> ajme kako si limitiran
<BotaniCar> Mislis, kreativan ? :P
<obruT> BotaniCar: sam ti zajebavaj, tonil ce ti jedan dan biti sef pa ces vidjet...
<BotaniCar> Sto ? :) Da je nepismen ? :D
<BotaniCar> tonil: nemoj zamjerit' , zezam malo 
<tonil> a vidim
<tonil> naucio sam na sprdnju na moj racun
<weshmashian> mornin', again
<tonil> tako kad sam okrićao auto na parkiralistu drmnio sam kolegici branik 
<tonil> jos se spradju na to
<BotaniCar> a nije sprdnja tebra, potratit ces tjedan na guglanje tudjeg uratka, potrositi dan na svoj i ispasti ojadan. Bolje se primi posla , napravi ranije, pa odi na konzultacije da dobijes profesorovu pomoc kod poliranja seminara
<tonil> a bilo prije 7 miseci
<BotaniCar> I, nabijem vas studose, zadnje kad sam studirao, nisam imao ni di parkirati auto, a vi se imate mjesta i napucavati jedni u druge :)
<tonil> to je zato jer je privatni faks BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> I moj je bio, ali je pol parkinga zauzimalo osoblje, a drugu polovicu ekipa koja je imala pocetak predavanja prije mojih :D
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim :) 
<tonil> ha
<tonil> a sta da ti kazem
<BotaniCar> "tko te hebe" je uobicajena reakcija kad ovako rantam :)
<ravilov> u moje vrijeme se na faks islo pjesice, burzuji nijedni
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ja sam na faks isao u vise iteracija, ova s autom je dok sam vec bio 30+ :D
<rut> jel ima ovdje netko da nema fax ?
<Mmike>      Improve foo widget by attaching a bar.
<Mmike>       We want a bar, because it improves the foo by providing more
<Mmike>       wizbangery to the dowhatimeanery.
<Mmike> Indeed! :D
<Mmike> rut, ja sam bezfaxnjakovic
<BotaniCar> I ja, nisam nikad dovrsio stvar :) 
<rut> Mmike ajde .. barem netko :)
<BotaniCar> dowhatimeanery , indadee !
<weshmashian> nemam faks ali imam printer, se to racuna?
<rut> racuna se . da
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: samo ako je 3D, u tom slucaju te trebam na /msg
<rut> muffin ko ti kriv . isao si 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne, necu printat dildoe
<BotaniCar> rutaj suspregni komplekse, tko prica o icijoj krivnji ? :) 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: hint: guns
<rut> muffin ne seri 
<ravilov> JFK
<rut> muffin samo znas filozofirat. vataj se skripti pa certificiraj i to 
<rut> muffin jos malo pa ces i ti u kos di je kutija
<BotaniCar> rut: stvarno me bole tvoje zadnje tri recenice :) Stvari koje ne razumijes ili krivo interpretiras nisu uvijek filozofija. 
<rut> muffin tako je .. i ovo certificiraj isto kroz skriptu :)
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10300013_10152499428899904_1455067525746996822_n.jpg
<obruT> ravilov: ak netko pokusava napravit DoS na barkodovima, sumnjam da ce mu uspjeti
<obruT> barem na taj nacin nece
<ravilov> obruT, prema info na facebooku, to su konzerve koje su ljudi donirali u poplavljena podrucja, odjednom se nasli na policama
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/nina.varga.14/posts/10152499456804904
<BotaniCar> igustin: ti si Pazinjanin ? Kaj velis na ovo http://gong.hr/hr/dobra-vladavina/lokalne-vlasti/pazinke-i-pazinci-sudjelujte-u-donosenju-proracuna/ ? Su koristili otvorene tehnologije ? 
 * BotaniCar priceka da CLUC zavrsi za odgovor
<BotaniCar> Imam srece vise nego pameti. Nekaj ne znam, krenem traziti pomoc, skuzim da comunity oko tog-neceg ne barata Englestinom, vec su Kinezi. Kolegica vec duze uci Kineski i pokusati ce prevesti moj upit :) 
<ivoks> schumacher se probudio
<ivoks> poceo kaos u brazilu
<BotaniCar> Kaos u Brazilu ? 
<jelly> haos
<BotaniCar> naikavanje ?! Ili neki ulicni neredi ? 
<BotaniCar> *našikavanje
<BotaniCar> https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140616?utm_campaign=debian-news # Debian 6 debuts its long term support period # la la la lo lo 
<ipozgaj> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski ipozgaj
<calmpitbull> Hi
<calmpitbull> Ja sam mislil da ima vise ljudi na ovim skupovima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ivoks kaj je s onim linksys ruterom?
<Mmike> to je kupljivo/dobavljivo?
<Mmike> poceo me domaci linksis zajebavat opako
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja sam kupio neki long range
<ravilov> forever alone https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10313159_10152303857544221_80564699164884849_n.png
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' mosh turat gore svoj softver?
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> nije me briga za to
<ivoks> hocu long range :)
<ivoks> samo sto treba mjesec dana da dodje :/
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam ti manager sad; hakeriranje me vise ne zanima :)
<ivoks> al della cu prodat :)
<ivoks> Mmike: cini se da idem u london
<ivoks> super... murter->zagreb->bonn->zagreb->murter->zagreb->ninberg->zagreb->murter u sljedecih 45 dana
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to mi ne valja
<Mmike> moram moc  svoj softver stavit gore inace mi je beskorisno
<Mmike> ivoks, na sprint?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> guba :D
<ivoks> bio sam u londonu prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> ili tri
<Mmike> ja nisam nikad bio u londonu :)
<ivoks> oh, onda cemo te prosetati :)
<Mmike> indeed! :D
 * Mmike mora ic kupit krovni kofer :/
<ivoks> ured je na dobroj lokaciji
<ivoks> u kojem smo hotelu?
<Mmike> pojma :D
<Mmike> trebao sam s bruskom imati 1:1 danas da ga pitam to sve, al' me prebacio na srijedu
<Mmike> dobro da sam stigo kartu izorganizirat iz splita :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: znam za to, djelomično uključen već neko vrijeme, ovo je sada kraj projekta
<Mmike> a fakat je malo falilo da s braca letim
<ivoks> idem
<Mmike> sad znam odakle je unity iskopirao debiloidni middle-click
<Mmike> s windowsa8
<Mmike> kak se u win8 zove 'add remove programs?'
<Mmike> programs and ficrz
<Mmike> materemi
<Mmike> dosta mi je vise windowsa
<vileni> pa samo upises sto zelis
<hbogner> pozdrav
<markosejic> hbogner: pozz
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-17
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.jutarnji.hr/trecim-svjetskim-ratom-do-izlaska-iz-krize--sve-vise-ekonomista-rjesenje-vidi-u-totalnom-sukobu/1199790/
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj rec :)
<MmikeDOMA> zarada, a? :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2350198/hackers-demand-domino-s-pizza-delivery-of-eur30-000-to-prevent-customer-data-leak # pizza or gtfo !
<rut> dj
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: https://imgur.com/gallery/LQEDx
<api984> jutro
<markosejic> botanicar.mmike pozz
<BotaniCar|2> ziv mi bio , markosejic
<markosejic> koja provala Microsoft tuzi google za neke patente
<markosejic> iz androida
<BotaniCar|2> Lijepo 
<markosejic> nitko ne kupuje win phones sad im je frka pa da privuku paznju n a sebe
<BotaniCar|2> Nije mi to bitno, veseli me da se kolju oko govnjavih patenata. Samo nek' se trose oko toga
<markosejic> sljedece je sigurno apple ce reci da je gnom ukrao njihove patente
<markosejic> gnome
<Mmike> ne kuzim nase zdravstvo
<Mmike> dodjem sad po nalaze
<Mmike> i zena ceprk-ceprk po kompjuteru i veli - nema
<Mmike> reko, zvao jucer, rekli su mi danas iza 8 da dodjem, molim vas, pogledajte opet
<Mmike> veli zena, nema u kompjuteru, gospodine, ako nema tu onda nema
<Mmike> al' reko, zvao, rekli
<Mmike> i ova sad gleda na drugi kompjuter
<Mmike> i nema nit tamo
<Mmike> zovem zenu, veli zena 'zvala labos, labos reko bit ce sutra', prenesem njima
<Mmike> ova opet tipk-tipk, i nema
<Mmike> reko, jel' mogu ja u labos ic pitat
<Mmike> veli ona, cekajte da jos pogledam ...
<ivoks> go pro kakvog poznajemo je proslost
<Mmike> digne se, ode do onog velikog ladicara u kojem stoje spisi
<ivoks> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdog/airdog-worlds-first-auto-follow-action-sports-dron
<Mmike> i prokopa i nadje komad papira koji je labos isprintao
<Mmike> i veli 'ah, da, nismo stigli jos unjeti u kompjuter'
<Mmike> pa reko
<Mmike> u tri pizde mile materine!
<Mmike> apis.it i pitaj boga tko sve ne
<Mmike> a ja za to dajem paru!
<markosejic> pricaj mi o tome jucer isao u banku cekao 45 minutako idiot za 2-3 minute posla
<BotaniCar|2> Moj mika, nije za sve kriv apis. Dobar dio problema je u tom sto medicinari nemaju/ne drze se poslovnih procesa ( "nismo stigli unijeti u .. ") i sto su nepismeni
<Mmike> ma nemoj me jebat
<Mmike> ne drze medicinari
<Mmike> pa tko su oni da si slazu poslovni proces?
<ivoks> jebo vas to
<ivoks> airdog!
<ivoks> samo soma dolara
<Mmike> pa kaj ova u labosu nema to zaklikano negdje, mislim, odakle je isprintala to!
<markosejic> otisao u t centar i tamo 1 sat mozda i vise cekao vec dobio rogove
<Mmike> i kaj to nemre utrpat nekud da ova na salteru moze kliknut i to isto vidjet?!
<Mmike> pa najobicniji document management kurac bi vec bio dovoljan, ako vec ne full-fledged aplikacija
<Mmike> koju, dam desnu ruku, jaje i pol oka, mozes napravit za par mjeseci (6-8)! samo da se netko sjeti da imamo FAKIN STUDENTE KOJI SU SPOSOBNI TO NAPRAVIT!
<markosejic> istina
<markosejic> vazno je da stalno nesto protestiraju
<markosejic> a cekas u redovim a satima
<Mmike> ma nisu organizirani
<Mmike> jer ih nitko ne organizira
<markosejic> u t centru od 7 saltera rade 3
<Mmike> pazi, 2 ferovca, 2 medicinara i 2, neznam... foijevca, to je tim od 6 ljudi. i napravis takvih timova 10-20. i kazes 'eto, seminar je osmisliti informacijski sustav za medicinsko-biokemijski laboratorijski kurac doktor picka'
<Mmike> i onda najbolji prototip das drugoj hrpi studenata koji to naprave
<ivoks> to ti je isto kao i s poticajima
<ivoks> umjesto da isplacujemo poticaje, zaposli 500 ljudi koji ce okolo ljudi uciti kako da rade profitabilno
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> ja sam jos bio proponent poticaja
<Mmike> al' dzaba to, kad su ljudi neobrazovani
<markosejic> sunjao se po cvjetnom trgu i sizio
<Mmike> uzme poticaj i onda kupi traktor s klimom i friziderom
<ivoks> nego, idem na kavu na plazu
<Mmike> i sadi sta? psenicu. koju sade svi. i koje ima na bacanje. i onda se duri kad mu ovi nece dat cijenu koju si je on zamislio. I sere kak je drzava u kurcu jer, eto, sjebali su ga.
<Mmike> I jos da su ga jednom sjebali, pa ajde. Al sjebu ga SVAKE JEBENE GODINE!
<markosejic> jbg kako je rekao moj profesor poljoprivreda je tvornicy na otvorenom
<ivoks> vidis kak je mirka danas tocno dosla
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kak mislis tko su, pa ljudi znaju tijek svog posla i ni-itko nije kvalificiraniji da sjedne i napravi hodogram kak stvar mora izgledati i onda se pocnu tog drzati. To ti je moja zena napravila kod sebe na odjelu i *puf* papiri se prestali gubiti. Jedini je jeb kaj ju kolegice kojima je pasao nered sabotiraju. Kokama je pasalo da moraju po nalaze u labos, a ne da im dolaze na printer gore i 
<BotaniCar|2> i tak 
<ivoks> a kenny18 je cak uranio :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma nemoj me jebavat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kakvi fakin papiri?!
<ivoks> zuta minuta... :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pazi, ode na godisnji, vrati se, netko razbacao arhivu u ormaru, nitko nema pojma
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: moraju imati hard copy
<Mmike> ovaj u labosu ima komp. onda on to isprinta. onda odnese 30 metara dalje, na salter. Onda ova na salteru to unosi opet u svoje racunalo.
<Mmike> di je tu logika?
<ivoks> nije to nis
<markosejic> da nema logike rade dupli posao
<ivoks> Mmike: daj da ti ispricam sto sam ja vidio u min financija
<ivoks> zena dobije mail
<ivoks> isprinta ga
<Mmike> vjerojatno bi nalazi bili u kompu oko podneva, ja sam samo dosao malo pre rano
<ivoks> pa ga stavi u faks
<BotaniCar|2> nene, uopce ne moraju takk kak si napisao, niti to ( kod moje zene, bar) ne rade. Hardcopy je tu .. regule radi, papiri im uopce ne trebaju
<ivoks> i onda ga faksira u dvije sobe do
<ivoks> preko javnog broja
<ivoks> di ga zena skenira
<Mmike> a nemoj me jebat!
<ivoks> i sprema kao pdf
<markosejic> jesus
<Mmike> ivoks, izmisljas, odbijam vjerovat da je to sto pricas istina!
<BotaniCar|2> Uzas,da
<ivoks> ne, ne izmisljam
<jelly-home> sounds legit
<markosejic> ono organizacija lupi me lopatom
<Mmike> to je imalo smisla tamo, 2000te, ajd i 2005te, ajd, kao, ne znaju ljudi pa se snalaze!
<ivoks> pa to je bilo oko 2006. ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> to je, jebote, k'o da autoprijevoznik koji ima 10 autobusa ima vozace koji ne znaju da mogu ubaciti i u drugu i u trecu i u cetvrtu....
<Mmike> ali da to nesto kosta
<Mmike> tecaj napravis ljudima, u 5 dana obvjasnis
<Mmike> i onda ih mjesec dana malo kontroliras i ispravljas
<Mmike> i gotov
<Mmike> al' kad nema toga
<ivoks> a sad pazi ovo...
<markosejic> koliki je to trosak papira i tonera i struje
<ivoks> naime, ja sam to dosao vidjeti, kako bi bolje razumio kako rijesiti problem
<BotaniCar|2> Ti mene zezas ? Kod moje zene imaju racunala od kad rade. Jos uvijek ju znaju zvati doma da pitaju kak "na onom konfjuktoru $nest" :) 
<ivoks> i umjesto da mi sef tog odjela kaze 'pokazi im kako proslijediti mail'
<ivoks> sef tog odjela je od mene trazio da slozim fax preko etherneta
<Mmike> sjetim se kak je bivsa cura isla na pregleda za neki kurac. narucena u 8. i dodje ona u osam i ceka do 14!!! Zato jer sestra naruci 30 ljudi za 8 i 30 ljudi za 15. I to je 60 ljudi dnevno, i to je ok. A to sto su ljudi izgubili dan, nije bitno!
<ivoks> jer im je skupo koristiti vanjsku liniju
<ivoks> ne mozes ti s takvim ljudima uvesti red
 * Mmike se tjesi da je u Indiji, Kamerunu, Mongoliji, Obali bjelokosti, Mozambiku, Laosu i Mianmaru gore nego kod nas. :(
<ivoks> pa sad
<ivoks> u indiji seljaci dobiju svoj tablet
<markosejic> kako kad je mene iz balnice poslala baba salterusa u hzzo a tek sam bio operiran
<markosejic> kao nemam dopunsko
<Mmike> ivoks, frend i frendica idu 3-4 puta godisnje u indiju, joga brije i to. Vele da neorganiziranijeg i prljavijeg drustva (society) nema nigdje na zemlji. Da je to UZAS kako se tamo zivi ;) 
<markosejic> i za cega postoji hzz ne rade nista kome su oni nasli posao
<ivoks> a to je
<ivoks> uzasno su prljavi
<ivoks> i lijeni
<BotaniCar|2> markosejic: ta, gdje ces uposliti vjernu glasacku grupaciju, ako ugasimo HZZO ? :D
<ivoks> i povrh svega toga, ako ce putovati, treba im viza za apsolutno sve zemlje
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, frend slozio nesto slicno, (airdog-like). Sam napravio quad, i na njega nakacio kameru (ne go-pro, nego neku vulgaris-hd) na nosacu sa servo-motorima, arduino kao centralna logika
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Indian_citizens
<Mmike> pre dobre snimke radi
<Mmike> nema tresnje nikakve, kamera je staticna za ne povjerovat
<markosejic> moj sef je kupio garminovu kameru pre dobra je
<Mmike> daj si upgradeiraj chrome, nova verzija popravi http:// bug :)
<ivoks> ovo je chromium
<ivoks> dodje s distrom :)
<ivoks> prijavi bug ak ti smeta hehe
<Mmike> pa sam trebas upgradeirat isti
<markosejic> garmin Virb elite pre jaka kamera
<Mmike> 36.0.1985.67-1
<markosejic> Version 31.0.1650.63 Debian jessie/sid (238485) chromium
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj vi nemate Internet Exploder ? :D
<ivoks> 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2
<ivoks> ne znam di si 36 nasao
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> pa ti fakat imas prastaro to :)
<markosejic> sit explorer svicarski sir
<ivoks> to je ubuntu 14.04
<Mmike> google-chrome-beta (36.0.1985.67-1), google-chrome-stable (35.0.1916.153-1)
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> velim ti
<ivoks> chromium
<ivoks> ne chrom
<Mmike> stable nije imao taj bug, beta je imala al' su ispravili pred jedno 2-3 tjedna
<markosejic> meni je chromium 31.0
<Mmike> pa ak te veseli imat potrgan softver... :)
<markosejic> nemam problema
 * Mmike ide malo radit opet
<ivoks> chromium je open source
<Mmike> prije neg me zovu i kazu da nismam postambiljao dobro po monitoru neki kufer
<ivoks> It is a Y shaped bit, and there is a groove on the inside of the branches. The angle is approximatively 90˚ (a little more).
<ivoks> kak...
<ivoks> kak mozes biti tak glup..
<api984> oce ko doc https://connect.srce.hr/it-specijalisti/?launcher=false
<ivoks> https://diy.stackexchange.com/questions/20684/what-is-the-purpose-of-this-y-shaped-bit
<BotaniCar|2> api984: nece mi otvoriti url
<api984> sek
<markosejic> meni otvara
<api984> http://sistemac.srce.unizg.hr/index.php?id=35&no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1056
<api984> sad pocinje
<api984> DRBD i pacemaker
<ivoks> drbd?
<ivoks> jos uvijek?
<api984> izgleda
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BotaniCar|2> Ma kakvi, url mi se pretvori u https://connect.srce.hr:7443/home/index.php?referer=https://connect.srce.hr/it-specijalisti/ i ne otvara
<ivoks> to je trebalo umrijet jos prije 3 godine
<api984> rade glusterfs
<api984> nego drbd
<ivoks> tko god drzi predavanje o drbdu, ocito ga nije koristio u ozbiljne svrhe
<api984> ono sto me uvijek muci je fencing i split brain
<ivoks> ma redhat je unistio glusterfs
<api984> moguce
<ivoks> ceph, dok se jos moze
<ivoks> dok i to ne uniste :)
<api984> vidio sam ceph takoder
<ivoks> al, dobro je proci kroz drbd
<api984> si gledao yt ceph vs gluster
<ivoks> vidjeti koliko je covjecanstvo napredovalo u zadnjih 10 godina :)
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> slagao sam i ceph i gluster po svijetu
<ivoks> a i drbd
<ivoks> idem...
<Mmike> drbd
<Mmike> idem pitat zasto koriste obsolete tehnologije :)
<Mmike> mozda neznaju da ima nesto drugo? :)
<ivoks> firma koja je radila drbd se raspala
<ivoks> jos prije 3-4 godine
<ivoks> ok, nije se raspala
<Mmike> drbd je bio drek i kad nije postojalo nista drugo
<ivoks> ljudi koji su osmislili sve i napravili su ju napustili
<ivoks> pa je
<Mmike> mah, necu srat
<ivoks> LATEST EVENT:	HRVATSKI LESKOVAC 
<ivoks> Parcel left the carrier facility - 16 June 2014 14:30:00
<ivoks> pa di je do sad, pobogu
<ivoks> Your package was processed at our facility / The package will be forwarded to a UPS facility in the destination city.
<ivoks> ne postoji takav :)
<ivoks> is...
<ivoks> Latvia -> Litva -> Poljska -> Njemacka -> Italija -> Hrvatska
<ivoks> zasto italija?
<rut> jel to dhl ?
<ivoks> ups
<rut> bergamo italy 
<ivoks> jos gore
<ivoks> bolonja
<rut> ups . bolonja
<rut> da . tako je i meni islo dhl-om
<rut> neznam zasto al tako ide .. prek IT :(
<ivoks> avion
<ivoks> bit ce
<ivoks> Herne-Boernig, Germany 13/06/2014 1:22Departure Scan
<ivoks> Bologna, Italy 13/06/2014 18:30Arrival Scan
<ivoks> a mozda i nije
<ivoks> odoh
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTByHbjgz8k
<datase> YouTube: "HI Brit" by Gal Volinez - 0:03:54 - 777,513 views - 7434 likes / 179 dislikes
 * Mmike ode u autopopravljaonicu
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<api984> gledas li
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://i.imgur.com/c3xINwu.jpg
<Mmike> grozno :)
<Mmike> jos groznije je sto sam se, onak, sjetno nasmijao :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro je sto uopce nije tako, gore je, daleko gore :) 
<Mmike> pricam neku vecer s nekim likom iz novog sada
<Mmike> lik mi htio uvalit spiku za trgovanje coinima
<Mmike> i tak blabla
<Mmike> veli lik da ima dva klinca, 7 i 12 godina, ja mislim
<Mmike> cura i decko
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> kazem ja da mi je dete 9 mjeseci
<Mmike> a veli on, aaaa, znaci nespavanje i to
<Mmike> proci ce to, a onda slijedi - haos :)
<Mmike> kaze da je osnovna skola drama totalna :D
<BotaniCar> Mozda djetetu :) 
<Mmike> velis, onda ce vec znat radit gemiste :)
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/CUXR05r.jpg # never seen before picture of a - pot^Cserver
<BotaniCar> Ma ne to, nego spike da je skola drama za starce .. kak ? 
<Mmike> kajjaznam kak
<Mmike> e, idem sad na servis
<Mmike> i cujem sistanje najednom
<Mmike> i brijem si sjebo sam na auto nesh
<Mmike> i usporavam, kak usporavam sistanje se povecava
<Mmike> i onda mig preleti iznad mene :D
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAAAAhahahahaha, znas da sam se zagledao u monitor, kaj ces sad napisati :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> konju :)
<Mmike> danas isprobavaju neki kurac
<Mmike> do petka, koliko sam cuo
<BotaniCar> Kaj, da vide da li ovo kaj nam je ostalo - leti ? 
<Mmike> zasto mi je glupi mint namjestio hrvatski locale
<Mmike> tko normalnan to ima
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> necemo sad o avijonima i o tome dal' nam trebaju migovi :)
<Mmike> ivoks bi tu mogao stosta nadodati :)
<BotaniCar> Ali, moramo , radi onih koji grade svoj stav i lifestyle citajuci logove kanala ! Treba djecu poduciti ! 
<BotaniCar> ces dat' klincu da ti cita irc logove iz devedesetih, ili cu mu ja morati dati ? :) 
<ivoks> ne trebaju nam migovi
<ivoks> treba nam nesto upotrebljivo
<BotaniCar> *rakete* ... rakete s laserima , e,da , i dronovi 
<Mmike> helikopteri
<Mmike> mali brzi borbeni helikopteri
<BotaniCar> Da, to sam rekao u prosloj iteraciji ove rasprave. Sad ce ivoks izjednaciti helikoptere i topove, a onda ce rasprava otici u ku*ac :) 
<Mmike> blutut slusalice i linux - jos uvijek k'o na windowsima 98 
<muxon> ja sam za bespilotne dronove
<infy-> o/
<ivoks> stiglo
<ivoks> pa da vidimo taj ap
<jelly> ap prodje prodje?
<ivoks> sunce im
<ivoks> ne isporucuju eth kabel
<ivoks> al dobijes poe
<jelly> kalajisano
 * BotaniCar potrci doma naci skatulju s srpski prevedenim Asterix stripovima
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ostavio punjac doma!
<Mmike> o srca ti spaljenog
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> fali mi jedan mrezni kabel
<jelly> hah
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<jelly> ivoks ocito ne radi u telekomu
 * jelly doma ima barem 20 komada cat5e kabla viska
<ivoks> meni su mreze u cloudu :)
<BotaniCar> naravno, svi su pre kratki da bi bili korisni ( bar u mom slucaju ) 
<jelly> ivoks: ja znam kakvi su nasi telekomi pa se ne usudim nista drzati u cloudu :-)
<jelly> BotaniCar: that's what she said?
<BotaniCar> That, too :) 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/pmzvhcq.gif ( NSFW )
<jelly> lol, dong
<BotaniCar> "touched by God" :) 
<ivoks> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/its-been-quite-a-journey1.jpg
<jelly> ooh, konacno je background i pod sistemskim trakama gore i dole
<jelly> ta crna traka gore mi bas ruzna
<BotaniCar> fakat, sad cu morati paziti kaj stavljam za pozadinu ( bijela pozadina bi sad mogla biti fini sheb ) 
<ivoks> hbogner: dosao mi tvoj frend danas, iz inspekcije
<ivoks> a susjedi djubrad... kazem im da cemo zavrsiti cim kisa prestane, al ne, pozovu inspekciju
<ravilov> transparent bars se prilicno jednostavno moglo dobit na bilo kojoj verziji
<ravilov> samo treba root
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> router dolazi sa management softverom
<ivoks> a web kaze:
<ivoks> For Debian-based system, simply do 
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install unifi
<ivoks> http://community.ubnt.com/t5/UniFi-Updates-Blog/UniFi-2-4-6-is-released/ba-p/592033
<ivoks> Mmike: cini mi se da mi thunderbird radi ocajno na btrfsu
<jelly> btrfs je daleko od production-ready, bar 2-3 godine jos
<jelly> Erste koristi nepostojecu domenu u envelope-from
<jelly> Jun 17 14:12:52 lin1 postfix/smtpd[31701]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail2.erstebank.hr[195.29.91.26]: 450 4.1.8 <netbankingsupport@esb.hr>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from=<netbankingsupport@esb.hr> to=<kittens> proto=ESMTP helo=<MAIL2.erstebank.hr>
<jelly> valjda budu skuzili kad im se queue zapuni
<BotaniCar> kittens ! 
<jelly> javni logovi, ne mogu customerovu adresu ovdje da je neko harvesta
<BotaniCar> sve 5, i prefer it this way :) 
<BotaniCar> https://twitter.com/drazendrnas/status/478660665511772160 # ovo sumira nase skolarce 
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/PRcOcE9.gif # Even the strongest of wizards, experience a premature release of magic while shining their staff.
<ivoks> a ono
<ivoks> nije nis dalje i jace od postojece mreze
<ivoks> mozda mrvicu
<ivoks> svakako ne 200m :)
<jelly> možda je 200m bez kostiju
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da ga nepravedno ocijenjujem
<ivoks> jer sam ga suprostavio AP-u i repetitoru
<ivoks> jedno 10% je bolji
<BotaniCar> jel i 10% skuplji od AP/repeater kombinacije ? 
<ivoks> nije, jeftiniji je od te kombinacije
<ivoks> jer repeater je wrt54gl, koji je ~500kn
<BotaniCar> Fino, onda si prosao vise od 10% bolje :) Na to cudo se isto da nakaciti repeater ? 
<ivoks> pa da
<BotaniCar> Dash link jos jednom, da ne skrolam bogznakoliko ? Meni treba nekaj kaj bi moglo probiti kroz noseci zid 
<Mmike> hiltica?
<BotaniCar> Mikica, volim te, ali uvijek rijesis moje probleme samo na pola :) 
 * Mmike sastanci
<Mmike> lik s kojem sastancim, pala mu kamera a nije skuzio
<Mmike> i sad imam njegove ogromne usne i zube posred ekrana
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Pomozi mu da skuzi, ne budi pe*er :) 
<Mmike> gotov je
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si ti u biti radio?
<Mmike> s vajerlesom?
<ivoks> kupio sam neki long range AP koji bas i nije long range
<ivoks> al eto, nije los
<ivoks> samo sto je malo enterprajz, pa konfiguracija zahtijeva javu
<ivoks> ideja je da mozes povezati vise AP-a za vece prostorije
<Mmike> to ce meni trbeat na moru 
<Mmike> za apartmane
<Mmike> ivoks, a access control?
<Mmike> ivoks, daj url, znam da jesi al' daj opet
<BotaniCar> Da, i billing funkcionalnost :) 
<ivoks> ima i access control
<ivoks> mozes mac vezati za odredjeni ap
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> unifi
<ivoks> http://www.ubnt.com/unifi
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> nije nis posebno
<ivoks> al eto, radi
<ivoks> bar za sad
<ivoks> mozes mu ubaciti nacrt objekta
<BotaniCar> Smijem pitati kod kojeg sellera si uzeo , od ponudjenih ? 
<ivoks> euro dk ili tako nesto
<BotaniCar> Latvia ? 
<ivoks> Some of the software in the firmware is licensed under the GNU General Public License and other Open Source and Free Software licenses. You can find the complete and corresponding source in GPL archive.
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> si dugo cekal da dodje, ili si bio tamo ? 
<ivoks> dva tjedna
<ivoks> narucio na amazon.co.uk
<ivoks> 8. narucio
<ivoks> doslo danas
<ivoks> 9 dana
<ivoks> a delivery estimate je bio od sutra pa do 24.
<BotaniCar> hmpf, rivjui koje vidim su prilicno dobri, outperforma i kojekakve ciscoe 
<ivoks> pa sunce mu...
<ivoks> vec sam potrosio 3GB ovaj mjesec prek mobitela
<ivoks> kak
<ivoks> i sad gledam, prek tog unifia sam skinu vec 1,3GB
<ivoks> a samo mi je laptop spojen zadnjih sat vremena
<ivoks> i to upload!
<ivoks> ma sta sam uploadao
<ivoks> nista
<jelly> kaj radis, jubito playlista u backgroundu ?
<ivoks> ne, upload
<jelly> AP upload je tebi download :-)
<ivoks> mozda i tako mjeri
<jelly> ^^ to me uvijek sjebe na grafovima za cisco switcheve
<ivoks> to je ovaj prokleti thunderbird
<ivoks> skida sve mailove
<ivoks> svih milijon
<ivoks> sad radim upgrade AP-a
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi to moglo biti :)
<ivoks> moze i vise mreza...
<ivoks>  Apply guest policies (captive portal, guest authentication, access restrictions) 
<ivoks> ajde da to isprobam...
<ivoks> a ovaj rba
<ivoks> nece mi poslati nekoga da popravi pos
<jelly> koliko radija ima?
<ivoks> bgn
<ivoks> jedan
<ravilov> http://codehesive.com/worldcupstickers/
<ivoks> op
<ivoks> hrvatska se kod mene prva popunila
<SilverSpace> dan  s
<SilverSpace> bemti nis ne stignem
<SilverSpace> sutra na more
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10372604_10152383021421840_37956079523861445_n.jpg
<jelly> vrijeme kući ić https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsEUkgGNhQ8
<datase> YouTube: Tomislav Ivcic - Vino Amaro - 0:02:53 - 88,129 views - 157 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> mi bas na vlast moramo najvece imbecile izabrati
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/plan-ministra-turizma--hrvatska-ima-najnize-boravisne-pristojbe--to-se-mora-promijeniti-/1200032/
<ivoks> ovaj sdp je takav sljam
<ivoks> ne znaju upravljati nicime, samo znaju dizati poreze
<ivoks> samo unistavaju
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150681014139235
<Mmike> pa ovaj android
<Mmike> svaki dan imam 11834123 updateova
<Mmike> ravilov, lol :)
<obruT> poprilicno me raspizdjava copy/paste u zadnje vrijeme i jebeni desktop environmenti i sve
<ravilov> Mmike, ovisi, ako si na starijoj verziji ko ja onda i nema :p
<ravilov> naravno da ima updatea, kako bi drugacije google zavladao svijetom?
<ravilov> btw jeste culi za najnoviju glupost sto su napravili u chromeu? nepovratno disableanje user extenzija
<oki> dobro večer
<oki> jedno pitanje kako da pronađem fileove koji su i dalje na komp a ne vidim ih jer sam prije nekoliko dana krivo kliknuo pa se izbrisalo
<ravilov> wat
<Vlado9A3CY> oki, si pokusao zaviriti u kos za smece?
<oki> nije u smeću
<oki> sa home direktorija mi je nestalo
<oki> tj izbrisano
<Vlado9A3CY> pa kako ti se to dogodilo?
<oki> kliknija kriivu tipku
<Vlado9A3CY> si mozda probao upisati u internetsku trazilicu undelete files on linux systems
<Vlado9A3CY> svasta nadje ta internetska trazilica
<oki> Vlado9A3CY nisam hvala na ovom infu
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-18
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski, momcine ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zko7pBeHkk&list=RD_Zko7pBeHkk
<datase> YouTube: Fu Manchu - King Of The Road - 0:04:05 - 1,115,841 views - 4721 likes / 55 dislikes
<rut> dj
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=171GWGl5GHA
<datase> YouTube: SMS - Do bola - 0:03:49 - 140,863 views - 247 likes / 4 dislikes
<BotaniCar|2> do kad radi FINA danas ? Treba se e-gradjaniti 
<Vlado9A3CY> radni je dan, vjerojatno radi normalno kao i svaki dan... valjda :)
<BotaniCar|2> "radni je dan" mi govori da i ti radis kod privatnika :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Svi zivi rade skraceno (i) danas :)
<tonil> jucer sila starom placa
<tonil> kad ono
<tonil> skinilu 2,5k eura za kredit
<BotaniCar|2> .. povisica
<tonil> koji kredit pita mater
<tonil> zamalo jadna zena nije dobila srcani
<tonil> majko mila 
<tonil> mislim da on ima drugu familiju vise mi nista nije jasno
<Vlado9A3CY> da, sjecam se starih dobrih vremena od prije cetvrt stoljeca, kada sam i ja ovako pred praznike radio skraceno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a sada mi se moze digoditi samo da radim produzeno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *dogoditi
<Vlado9A3CY> ali dobro je, radi se... posla ima... 
<Vlado9A3CY> odmarati cu ako jednog dana odem u mirovinu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Posla ima uvijek, naplate - ne nuzno :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> imam susjeda kaj na takve stvari uvijek ima spreman odgovor... a kaj mores :D
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<tonil> podsjetite me 
<tonil> kakav je praznik sutra?
<BotaniCar|2> ok
<BotaniCar|2> Vjerski ! 
<BotaniCar|2> ( bar mislim ) 
<tonil> a sta?
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.degraf.hr/kalendari/neradni-dani.htm
<BotaniCar|2> ja to ne pratim, meni samo shefica veli " sutra se ne vidimo" p a znam da je blagdan :) 
<rut> tjelovo
<ivoks> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<tonil> hm
<tonil> odgodjen seminar iz pisa
<tonil> radi bolesti profesora
<tonil> da da
<tonil> kurac bolest sutra praznik pa mu se nije dalo dolazit iz zagreba
<tonil> vamo doli
<Vlado9A3CY> sram ga bilo :)
<obruT> tonil: a ti si se strgo da pametno smislis i napises seminar ?
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/dg2RsPv.png # smokeable tomatos !!!1
<tonil> obruT, uzeo sam informacijski sustav agrokora i implementaciju SAP-ovog rijesenja
<tonil> da strgo sam se
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/rSqDvnq.png # think i've run out of windows
<tonil> BotaniCar|2, 
<tonil> blago tebi
<tonil> na poslu
<tonil> a cilo vrime visis na chatu
<tonil> ccc
<BotaniCar|2> Ha ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Insinuiras da ne radim ? 
<tonil> pa aktivan si ovdje stalno,da upravo to
<BotaniCar|2> OK
<tonil> toliko slobodnog vremena sam vidio samo kod ljudi koji rade u osiguravajucim kucama
<BotaniCar|2> Nemas puno kontakta  s ljudima koji si znaju organizirati posao ? :P
<tonil> kolegica mi sjedi pola dana u uredu i gleda anime,ima 1-2 stranke na dan
<tonil> nist
<tonil> samo kazem
<tonil> dobar je takav posao
<tonil> i onda jos kad kaze
<tonil> da se ubije od rađe
<tonil> mene glava zaboli
<tonil> volio bi i ja takav posa
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, obzirom da ti se ne da ni seminar pisati, sumnjam da bi volio ikakav posao :) Samo kazem :)
<tonil> da da samo ti reci to
<tonil> sa seminarom mi je bio problem naci potrebnu dokumentaciju
<tonil> i to je to
<BotaniCar|2> Velis, ja tu IRCam, a mogao sam ti seminar napisati :SD
<tonil> ah vidim da sam taka u pčelinjo gnjezdo 
<tonil> u sridu 
<tonil> kad te toliko pogodilo
<tonil> povlacim se
<BotaniCar|2> Kamo ces, a taman sam poceo glavne topove okretati prema tebi :D Mislim, sto si ocekivao kad nekom kazes "a , ne radis ti bas nista cijele dane, jelda " :)
<ddanijel> BotaniCar|2 samo dangubis i rudaris
<ddanijel> umjesto da se primis konkretnog posla
<BotaniCar|2> A i to kaj rudarim, radim na pola ! :) 
<ddanijel> eto
<BotaniCar|2> kakvog posla ti imas za men ? :D
<ddanijel> ima tonil :D
<BotaniCar|2> https://i.imgur.com/Awd12t0.png # debian  - the computer mafia !
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<jelly> placanje vps hostinga preko paypala me dodje jeftinije (1.64kn) nego preko netbankinga (2kn provizije)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ne platis nekaj banci kad paypal dodje na naplatu ( transakcijski trosak) ? 
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, 1,64 je paypalova provizija ili sve skupa ( paypal i banka) ? 
<jelly> paypal i banka
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: not always right cesto mijenja price
<jelly> (http://notalwaysright.com/when-open-source-meets-closed-minds/3305)
<jelly> valjda su se ljudi zalili, sad ima i http://unfiltered.notalwaysright.com/
<Mmike> nema gluplje stvari neg bit bolestan po ljeti
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o
<Mmike> dodas na to malo dijete kojem je tak nebitno sto si bolestan i imas - haos
<Mmike> nema te droge koja te moze tak odvalit :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmikica, kaj si i ti prehladjen ? /me doda sirup 
<Mmike> neznam kaj sam
<BotaniCar|2> MUSKO !
<Mmike> imo temperaturu dobar dio noci sad sam ajmorec ok osim kaj nisam spavo
<Mmike> oh, neznam bas nit dal sam to
<Mmike> znas kaj sam
<Mmike> tata sam
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, obicno je to blisko povezano :D
<Mmike> budem vremenom opet posto musko
<Mmike> znam da budem
<BotaniCar|2> Ja nisam vise siguran za sebe :) Testosteron je precijenjen :) 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erUZQ9GK0sE
<datase> YouTube: Find out what these Amazon customers are talking about - 0:00:51 - 2,482,238 views - 2548 likes / 2898 dislikes
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> 190 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mmike> kae bilo :D
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<Mmike> djesi, markosejic 
<drj_cro> Mmike: bunis se a imas jedno :)
<Mmike> drj_cro :)
<BotaniCar|2> hebe ga kaj je kasno poceo s proizvodnjom, mene isto :) 
<Mmike> ne bunim se
<Mmike> uzivam :)
<Mmike> e, to svakako
<Mmike> 30 godina starosti je vec previse
<Mmike> 34 je jako previse
<Mmike> a 37 je KOMATOZNO previse
<drj_cro> a 38 :)
<Mmike> a s 40 dobit prvo dijete, to se mosh ubit odmah :)
<BotaniCar|2> Daj prestani, ja si jos kontam o drugom, nemoj da usvojim nekog 3godisnjeg crnca :) 
<Mmike> i ja si kontam o drugom
<Vlado9A3CY> peace with you Mmike :)
<Mmike> na stranu kaj moja zena nije bas suglasna tu jos :D
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: bolje usvoji 18-togodisnju ukrajinku
<Mmike> gle ti ovog obruTa :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: pa da mi i supruga pocne dobijati ideje ! :) 
<Mmike> drj_cro, lako je i s 45, ako ti je to, recimo, 8mo dijete :)
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, Ukrajinke dolaze s besplatnom dostavom i manje papirologije :)
<Mmike> skinuo sam naocale da protrljam oci, i slusalice, da odmorim usi
<Mmike> i protegnem se
<Mmike> stavim sluske nazad
<Mmike> i krenem dalje radit
<Mmike> i skuzim da ne vidim nist
<Mmike> krasan napad panike sam imao, dok nisam skuzio da, jel, nemam naocale :)
<jelly> *facepalm*
<BotaniCar|2> Znaci, nikad se u stvari ne naviknes da trebas naocale ? 
<markosejic> ja srecom jos ne trebam naocale
<rut> sto je to *facepalm* ?
<rut> jel to palme rastu na licu ?
<jelly> rut: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/facepalm
<rut> hvala
<rut> onda je meni cesto tako kad citam ovdje :)
<BotaniCar|2> No, cemu se zaustaviti na jednom ! http://boston.conman.org/2012/01/30/double-facepalm.jpg
<rut> izbjegavam sa tobom komunikaciju (citaj ignoriram) al moras se ti javit .. (na guzicu bi progovorio) :P
<ravilov> Mmike, meni je obrnuto, radim nesto na kompu prije spavanja, taman zavrsim sta sam trebao, smotam se u krevet, i onda skuzim da nisam skinuo naocale
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nisam ti , valjda, necim povrijedio osjecaje. Uz to, kak si dokucio da je slika za tebe ? 
<rut> muffin nemam ja osjecaja .. sto je to ?
<rut> muffin ti si poklopac za lonac :)
<rut> i skatuljica je tu .. joj kak je bilo lijepo kad je bio na go 
<Mmike> probili  zvucni zid? :)
<ravilov> a to se desilo?
<ravilov> to onaj tvoj mig od jucer?
<Vlado9A3CY> to kod mane u bravariji decki rezu malo deblji lim :D
<Vlado9A3CY> *mene
<rut> vlado :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi wesh :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3MStWmq7Rs
<datase> YouTube: Jam & Spoon Feat. Plavka - Right In The Night (Full Length Mix) 1993 (HD 1080p) FULL EDIT.mp4 - 0:06:10 - 227,473 views - 1306 likes / 23 dislikes
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/hands-on-with-canonicals-orange-box-and-a-peek-into-cloud-nirvana/
<ivoks> evo ih
<ivoks> opet kupuju :)
<ivoks> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/red-hat-to-acquire-enovance-a-leader-in-openstack-integration-services-2014-06-18
<jelly> ima se para
<Mmike> zamisli da ponude da kupe canonical :D
<jelly> ak to znaci da budu se prebacili na .deb... super
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto hibernate-unhibernate na linuxu traje toliko dugo
<Mmike> bah, ako upoce radi :/
<drj_cro> to ti je random(radi/neradi) bar tako kod mene :)
<jelly> Mmike: u kernelu je suboptimalna implementacija
<ravilov> suspend/resume ftw
<Mmike> na ubuntuu 5.10, brijem, to je radilo odlicno :)
<Mmike> mislim, i onda je bilo sporo, al' je radilo
<Mmike> i to sa fglrx driverima :)
<Mmike> ravilov, ftw my ass, kak to radi kad nestane struje?
<jelly> nikak, imaj UPS
<ravilov> pricamo o lap ili desk?
<ravilov> ftw na lap
<Mmike> ravilov, ftw my ass, velim, kaj kad ti struje nestane (isprazni se baterija, npr?)P
<ravilov> desk se nikad ne gasi/suspenda/hibernira :)
<ravilov> e jbg
<Mmike> da, na desku mi to nikad nije trebalo :)
<ravilov> ne daj da nestane struje :p
<jelly> Mmike: imas kombinovani ram+disk, koji snimi hibernaciju na disk ali stavi masinu samo u suspend
 * ravilov -u suspend/resume sluzi za brzo paljenje/gasenje, ne za cuvanje treutnog stanja i svih otvorenih prozora
 * jelly suspenda desktop svaku vecer
 * ravilov nije od onih sto browser ne gase mjesecima i imaju milijun i pol tabova :p
<Mmike> suspend je ok kad se relociras, pa suspendas dok se relociras
<Mmike> al' /me je do pred pol godine bio bez baterije u laptopu
<Mmike> pa suspend nije imao smisla :)
<ravilov> suspend-to-bios, i onda se drzi na minibateriji za bios :p
<Mmike> taman me linux raspizdio kak je los, potrgan, zdrkan (desktop, jel, serverijada radi cist fajn)
<Mmike> i onda se sjednem za windowse :)
<ravilov> hmmm, kad bolje razmislim... i mi nas nazivno desktop koji je spojen na tv isto suspendamo
<ravilov> Mmike, treba to ponekad, cisto da vidis kolko ti je dobro u zivotu
 * ravilov isto tu i tamo digne korporativne win7 :)
<Mmike> o jebemti
<Mmike> sestru izpizdio da me gnjavi s windowsima i piratskim softverom
<Mmike> i da mi se neda to vise
<Mmike> i da predje na fakin linux
<Mmike> i kaj ona napravi?
<Mmike> kupi photoshop :D
<ravilov> pa i to je rjesenje problema
<ravilov> ako je problem bio piratski softver, ukljucujuci win
<ravilov> sad nek gnjavi adobe a ne tebe
<ravilov> sad joj reci good job, sljedece nek kupi win
<Mmike> to je s laptopom kupila
<Mmike> win8.1
<Mmike> ili koji vec
<Mmike> btrfs je sporiji od ext4
<Mmike> ne puno, al' je sporiji
<jelly> koliko opce dodje pravi PS a ne elements?
<ravilov> pa vec je receno da btrfs nije spreman za normalnu upotrebu
<ravilov> a vi ga stalno forsirate :)
<jelly> samo nek forsiraju, neko to mora istestirati i naci sve bugove
<Mmike> ravilov, btrfs ima cow a to jako dobro dodje za neke situacije
<jelly> jednog dana bude i upotrebljiv OOTB
<Mmike> sad cu ti rec bas eto gledam
<ivoks> o da...
<ivoks> znc ppa
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> sad je sve kako treba biti
<ravilov> Mmike, cow as used in unionfs?
<Mmike> ivoks++
 * jelly wobbles <conman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnQpDWwEg9Y
<ivoks> nije btrfs los
<ivoks> ali mi se cini da se TB muci sad
<ivoks> Povezivanje s internetom nije moguće
<ivoks> veli meni firefox
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, i meni se cini da mi se sve malcice vise teli. 
<ivoks> a skoro sam otisao raditi u enovance
<jelly> sad bi bio u najvecoj linux firmi i sta bi ti falilo
<ivoks> pa
<ravilov> vise ne bi smio pljuvat po RH?
<ivoks> puno toga, s obzirom na ono sto sam cuo od ljudi koji su izasli iz firme :/
<Mmike> mah, to se ne racuna
<jelly> king sladoledi imaju rok trajanja 2 godine
<Mmike> pitaj one koji su ostali :)
<ivoks> mozda
 * Mmike baca aluzije prema weshmashianu :D
<jelly> sad sam smazao jednog sa rokom 03/06/16
<drj_cro> to je dukatovo mljeko :)
<ivoks> da bar
<ravilov> cista priroda, nema sta
<Mmike> "Whitespace indentation is used to denote structure; however tab characters are never allowed as indentation."
<Mmike> yaml
<Mmike> dobro je znat
 * drj_cro presao na revoluciju
<drj_cro> zakon mi ovi iz tele2.. ispunio formu juce, i danas dosla zena i sve izdogovarali
<jelly> crna ovco
<drj_cro> bome jesam, za duplo smanjio rac a dobio 3put vise svega :)
<jelly> 'rac ili rac'?
<drj_cro> rac :)
<ravilov> pa reko je da je dosla zena
<ravilov> i sve su
<ravilov> izdogovarali
<drj_cro> vis kako ravilov kuzi :)
<jelly> ravilov: da al _on_ je dobio 3put vise svega, pa se bojim pitat
<drj_cro> ne znam sa kakvim si ti zenama bio da se bojis dobiti od njih 3put vise svega :)
<ravilov> o nekim stvarima je bolje ne razmisljat
<ravilov> il ti se smuci il budes zavidan
<ravilov> kakva je pokrivenost/kvaliteta signala na tele2 trenutno?
<ravilov> u odnosu recimo na vip
<drj_cro> bio na vip-u i htio tamo na drugu pretplatu al kad su mi rekli sto sve moram i kolko ce trajat odustao od toga,pa presao na tele2 i sve sredio uz kavu od 15min
<ravilov> ok, to nista ne govori o signalu
<ravilov> ti si novi na tele2 pa vjerojatno neces znat, mislio sam netko tko je vec duze s njima
<drj_cro> pa tele2 stick mi radio tamo gdje mi vip nije
 * ravilov je imao tele2 stick prije nekih 4-5 godina, onda je signala nestajalo taman kad ti ga najvise treba
<drj_cro> al uglavnom di radi t-mobile radi i tele2
<ravilov> sta se jos uvijek kace na njihove stanice?
<drj_cro> tamo di nemaju svojih baznih stanica
<ravilov> a jel se to nekak moze saznat? na njihovom siteu ima samo generalna karta pokrivenosti, ne znas jel to njihov ili tmobile signal
<ravilov> prema toj karti ispada sve super, pa mi malo sumnjivo
<rut> tele ima samo gradove pokrivene .. sve okolo je koma 
<rut> od KA do ZD (autoput) mozes zaboravit surfanje 
<rut> od VZ do OS (podravska magistrala) isto tako 
<jelly> slicno je sa KA -> RI
<rut> i zaboravio VZ-ZG (autoput ili stara cesta) . koma
<jelly> (autoput)
<jelly> vip 3g kartica je tu bila puno bolja
<rut> ma tele je van gradova koma naspram vip i tcom .. nek zaj*** tu svoju kartu pokrivenosti
<drj_cro> kako god. treba da mi radi u zg/vg :)
<ivoks> javacruft.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/168k-instances/
<Mmike> juju ne radi na linux minut
<Mmike> pa jebo
<Mmike> ivoks, nova rba fora :)
<Mmike> vrsis li placanja putem one hub3 datoteke
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ista placanja ne vidis u pregledu placanja :)
<ivoks> pa to je tako, da
<ivoks> vidi u pregledu hub3 placanja
<ivoks> idiotski, ali tako je
<Mmike> di je to?
<ivoks> na istom izborniku
<Mmike> pbz ebankarstvo (comNet) radi na linuxu
<Mmike> sad zvao
<ivoks> samo korak-dva nize
<Mmike> doduse, putem tokena
<ivoks> dakle ne radi
<ivoks> jer sad i fina radi na linuxu
<ivoks> i mirovinsko, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> kak mislis - dakle ne radi?
<ivoks> jer ne radi s usb stickom
<ivoks> Three Canadian women are being held in a Seattle detention centre after an elaborate Kinder Egg smuggling ring was uncovered.
<ivoks> Border officials have seized more than 6,000 chocolate eggs containing tiny toys such as a little plastic horse that is also a whistle.
<ivoks> www.cbc.ca/thisisthat/blog/2014/06/02/canadian-kinder-surprise-smuggling-ring-broken-up-by-us-officials/
<jelly> haha, ameri jos uvijek banaju kinder jaja?
<ivoks> "I thought maybe it was drugs but when I opened it up it was a little plastic fox dressed like a queen. I called the police right away."
<ivoks> Satire written by Kurt Smeaton.   
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj je to bed?
<Mmike> da ne radi s usb stickom?
<obruT> zna netko nekog da radi u AVL ?  https://www.avl.com/avl-ast-d.o.o
<ivoks> obruT: ti
<ivoks> obruT: civija i budz0r 
<jelly> a vlast?
<ivoks> btw, sretan rodjendan budz0r 
<obruT> ne mogu vjerovat da u svicarskoj kampovi koje gledam nemaju wireless... wtf... cak je i Crnoj Gori kampovi u brdima imaju WiFi
<calmpitbull> Pa to je normalno,
<calmpitbull> Pa ides u kamp se maknut od svega
<obruT> pa nije normalno ak trebas pogledat prognozu o kojoj ti ovisi zivot u sljedeca dva dana :P
<obruT> cini mi se da cu malo roamat na racun firme :P
<obruT> a i kak cu prezivjet tjedan dana bez citanja pizdarija tu na kanalu :)
<obruT> (to ce mi kao falit) :)
<calmpitbull> Ok to kuzim
<ravilov> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s720x720/10296991_10152540312897074_4942819684590219702_n.png
<ravilov> obruT, sta ce ti internet na kampiranju? pa valjda ides u prirodu da se odmoris od tehnikalija
<ravilov> ako trebas kriticne informacije, nabavi satelitski telefon :p
<ravilov> ili reci firmi nek ti ga sponzorira
<obruT> bez brige, biti cu u brdima, daleko od tehnologije :)
<obruT> samo onak, obicno pogledamo prognozu prije odlaska :)
<calmpitbull> pa imas domacine
<calmpitbull> ionak oni vise znaju od tehnike
<obruT> znam ja te domace prognoze .. oce nece... a nitko o vjetru na 3000 mn, oblacima, di je baza oblaka...
<ravilov> pa kak se to nekad radilo? :)
<calmpitbull> nisu bili pusiji ;)
<obruT> nekad se nije nist radilo pa se otislo na mjesec-dva... sad kad imas produzeni vikend, oces iskoristiti svaki dan maksimalno :P
<obruT> ipak zivimo u kapitalizmu :P
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> jos uvijek mozemo biti prvi u skupini :)
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> ja sam bio sportas
<ivoks> i veselio se golovima
<ivoks> al kak se nogometasi vole grliti, ljubiti i dirati... to samo u nogometu ima
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEu09Qt3AB0
<datase> YouTube: Buldozer - Zene i muskarci (1980) - 0:03:46 - 18,485 views - 100 likes / 5 dislikes
<jelly> ivoks: cuo sam da svi francuzi tako
<jelly> grljenje mi je super, ljubljenje s muskima ne bi 
<ivoks> Mmike: vidimo se u londonu
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> tour de france
<ivoks> je u londonu taj tjedan
<ivoks> di cu nas sobu sad
<ivoks> i zasto je tour de france u londonu
<Hrki> ivoks: a kako se tek nogometasi tuku :)
<Hrki> pogledaj kako se oni tuku, a kako npr igraci iz nba
<ravilov> kakva je korist tuc se u nogometu kad su ionako svi prvoklasni glumci
<Hrki> kazem dok je neplaniran fajt, ne dok igraju
<ivoks> nije to fajt
<Mmike> http://brazil.jutarnji.hr/godinama-stedili-za-sp--a-na-kraju-umjesto-u-salvadoru-zavrsili-u-drzavi-el-salvador-/1200254/
<Hrki> Mmike: tako i prosle godine neki bosanci umjesto u gruziju zavrsili u americi georgia :)
<Mmike> pizdu mater i juju i kontejneri i linux mint i sve
 * Mmike ide pit bezalkoholno pivo i gledat utakmicu
<matija> :D
<Mmike> o, matija 
<Mmike> si zbrisal od tam
<Mmike> al' si tu
<Mmike> pa kak sad to :D
<matija> o Mmike 
<Mmike> sad mi se odma gemist pije :D
<matija> a ne pitaj
<matija> :D
<matija> bezalkoholni?=
<Mmike> jesi popravio tvistsis? :)
<Mmike> brijem da nema
<Mmike> zamisli da ima bezalkoholno vino :D
<matija> lol
<matija> jasta da sam popravil
<Mmike> heh
<matija> znas mene
<Mmike> idem sudje pospremit
<Mmike> pa se pripremit
<Mmike> s kokicama i to
<ravilov> segway nekad moze bit cool... http://i.imgur.com/VhtoGRr.jpg
<obruT> jel se to meni cini ili neki crnac igra za rvacku ?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-19
<infy-> je i meni se to učinilo
<infy-> ispada da je
<Mmike> ama, lol, vas dva :)
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/q81/s720x720/10382526_10152542522017074_6693327753512818546_o.jpg
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> protiv mexica igramo kad sam u njemackoj
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-20
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Super je RBA :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Poslali su mi lijepo elaborirani dobis o novoj granulaciji obaveznih mirovinskih fondova. Actualy, sadrzi korisne informacije :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, jutro ! 
<infy-> jutroo
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY&list=RD_Zko7pBeHkk # Moar stoners rock ! 
<datase> YouTube: Clutch - "Electric Worry" DRT Entertainment - 0:04:45 - 6,879,359 views - 37422 likes / 563 dislikes
<ivoks> kak vam se cini novi http://www.kayak.hr ?
<drj_cro> ivoks: mnogo je moderan i lep :)
<BotaniCar|2> Sleek and dynamic design, breathtaking images, plethora of activities, visit now ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Lepo zgleda
<BotaniCar|2> samo kaj nije lepo lagati posjetitelje :) "We are a group of young enthusiastic guys who wish to display Croatia’s natural beauty" young > almost middleaged :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: zaposlenici su mladi :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: a i to je napisano 2009. :)
<BotaniCar|2> :))
<ivoks> znaci, lajkate
<BotaniCar|2> JesteDa
<ivoks> onda posherajte na socijalistickim mrezama
<ivoks> ovaj, socijalnim
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|2> vec 5 minuta dr*am po onom cost slideru , pre dobra mi je fora :)
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<rut> opet gundas muffincicu 
<rut> ti si mrgud ?
<BotaniCar|2> Procitaj ponovno, med i mlijeko sam 
<rut> nisi nista radio nocas pa zato :P
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<rut> jutro 
<rut> radni narod radi a drkafuzeri spojili dane 
<Vlado9A3CY> a ti si ovo drugo je l' :D
<rut> eee da sam ovo drugo nebi bio tu :)
<BotaniCar|2> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar|2: rt <an alias, 2 arguments>
<rut> .rt rut
<datase> rut: rt <an alias, 2 arguments>
<rut> muffin sto mu je to .rt ?
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar: rt <an alias, 2 arguments>
<BotaniCar> recent tracks
<rut> .status
<datase> rut: I am connected to efnet as datase, freenode as datase, quakenet as datase, and undernet as datase.
<rut> posvodusa je ovaj datese
<BotaniCar> jelly: https://i.imgur.com/npSk7FS.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: nadam se da je u casi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Applejack_%28beverage%29
<BotaniCar> ocekivao sam nesto u stilu "dat ass" :) 
<jelly> to bi bila nepotrebna duplikacija postojeceg komentara na http://imgur.com/npSk7FS
<BotaniCar> Duplikacija, da .. nepotrebna , your call :) 
<rut> sto je ovo .. tisina 
<rut> svi rade nesto 
<rut> ili se prave da rede
<ivoks> isssss
<ivoks> ak mislite da kinezi pricaju nerazumljiv engleski
<ivoks> ...onda trebate cuti koreance
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> svaka eng. rijec koja zavrsi na -e, oni izgovaraju sa i
<ivoks> image = imidzi
<ivoks> software = softveri
<ivoks> wi havi dis softveri for imadzi
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao tipicna stranka u it shopu u nasem priobalju , samo dodaj "lipi moj" :) 
<weshmash1an> mornin' lipi moji
<BotaniCar> ae, ziv mi bija, galebe ! :) 
<rut> sporo vrijeme ide :(
<BotaniCar> Mozda ti ovo skrati duge sate ( ja se klasim na #4 ) https://i.imgur.com/wV1gb7t.gif
<rut> kak mozes takve gluposti gledat ?
<BotaniCar> Ces mi reci da filozofiram ako odgovorim "ocima" ?
<rut> eto .. citas mi misli :)
<rut> kaj novog implementiras u firmi ?
<BotaniCar> Trenutno nish, dali smo feedback developerima za zadnju verziju softvera koji smo testirali, sad laganica i redovno odrzavanje par dana. 
<BotaniCar> cekam da mi odobre budzet, pa ce neki novi serveri u kuchu 
<jelly> BotaniCar: https://www.google.com/search?q=world+cup+3
<BotaniCar> jelly: nasao sam vec, thx ! :) 
<rut> ljepo .. znaci kopas nos :) .. proxy radi .. nemas problema :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: ocito dugo ostaje u sjecanju 
<rut> kakav server ? tj. koliki budzet ako i to nije tajna (poslovna)
<BotaniCar> jelly: bome, pomislio sam da me flashnuo neki LSD iz mladosti kad sam prvi put vidio gif/filmic :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: jos jedan server za hostanje virtualki, nish posebno. 
<BotaniCar> sad bi mogao imati dovoljno resursa za migraciju u zivo , budem mogao raditi host rebootove bez ispada :) 
<rut> pa kak nist posebno .. 
<rut> moras imat neke spec.  :)
<rut> ajoj da .. nemoj reci . bude u produkciji pa je samim time poslovna tajna :P
<BotaniCar> Ne :) Bit ce u produkciji, a ne boostam se cijenom jer nije skup :) 
<rut> znam sve .. poslovna tajna :)
<rut> da ti ja nebi kopirao spec. pa bi moje bolje radilo/ili losije :P
<infy-> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3575020973.png hmmmm
<rut> nemoze brze ?
<infy-> moze
<rut> ajde onda .. nemoj u 5 vec u 6 prebaci 
<jelly> moze tak da dodjes pored servera u dubrovnik i tam se spojis
<infy-> treba se pogodit sat :-D 
<BotaniCar> rut: telefonirah, nemoras odmah paranoizirati :) Bit ce jedan iz ove serije http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/server-systems/server-board-s2600gz-gl-systems.html , ovisi koliko para cu imat' 
<infy-> a i to hihi
<rut> muffin .. ja paranoja ? mora da se salis :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/40065/nova-moda-ili-uzas-za-oci-c-string # WTF ! 
<rut> los ti je to upload a da ne govorim za dl
<infy-> :(
<rut> nebudi tuzan .. jos je to ok .. tamo u neumu provjeri da ti bosanci ne kradu svjetlovoda 
<infy-> može bit
<infy-> :@
<rut> ili ovi sto autoput rade bagerom malo zakacili .. 
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<infy-> o/
<rut> p.m. i linuxu 
<rut> dosta za danas ...
<SilverSpace> palo prvo kupanje u moru ove godine.
<jelly> pljusss
<api984> pljusni ga pljusni :D
<jelly> necu ja al ce oblak
<ravilov> buć
<tomislav> ljudovi pomagajte
<tonil> sta je tomislave crni sine
<tomislav> evo već tjedan dana me net hebe
<tomislav> wi fi
<tomislav> cijela infrastruktura je microtik 
<tomislav> download ide koji 15 min onda izgubim vezu na 30 sec i opet se spoji
<tomislav> to više manje ali moram skinuti visual studio 2013
<tomislav> a download krepa
<tomislav> sta da radim 
<tomislav> zbilja mi treba, sve sam probo nista nepomaze
<ravilov> spoji se na susjedov?
<tomislav> isti k***
<ravilov> onda nije do wifi
<tomislav> cijela kotlina je na istoj infrastrukturi
<tomislav> evo opet
<tomislav> download complete
<tomislav> kako u pm kad je skinuo samo 200mb od 2.7gb
<ravilov> i sto bi da mi napravimo, promijenimo infrastrukturu telekoma? :)
<ravilov> sa cime skidas?
<ravilov> va
<ravilov> valjda ne browserom...
<tomislav> reci mi neki download manager
<ravilov> wget
<tomislav> ovaj u operi nefunkcionira crome ga nema a mozila...
<tomislav> ok probat cu tnx
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> stvarno browserom skida
<ravilov> i jos se cudi
<jelly> tomislav: digni vpn prema nekamo pa skidaj kroz to
<tomislav> ajd probat cu sve
<jelly> tak da "interface" ne krepa
<tomislav> evo opet http://prntscr.com/3uqig3
<tomislav> nemogu ni wget skinut -.-
<ravilov> tetheraj vezu kroz mobitel?
<tomislav> mobitel? hahahaha -.- nema wi fi
<ravilov> zasto bi trebao imat wifi?
<tomislav> nema nista
<jelly> jer je usb tether komplikovan
<jelly> a tek blutut 
<tomislav> ni pare ni kabel a bome nema ni bluetooth
<ravilov> nije komplikovan
<ravilov> e jbg
<ravilov> onda ne znam sta bi ti pomoglo
<tomislav> ja cu popizdit
<tomislav> hvala
<tomislav> na vremenu
<tomislav> i trudu
<ravilov> jelly, ne znam za win7+ ali na xp je za android telefone samo trebao jedan .inf file
<ravilov> i imas usb tether
<ravilov> hm, doduse mozda je potreban i adekvatan ROM, ne bih znao jer to imam po defaultu :)
<jelly> ravilov: mozda, ali ovo nije ##windows
<ravilov> pa na linuxu je jos 10x lakse
<ravilov> osim toga covjek je na win
<ravilov> onda potavlja pitanja na krivom mjestu
<jelly> kak znas da je na win?
<ravilov> po screenshotu?
<ravilov> osim toga, hello, treba mu visual studio
<tomislav> svejedno
<tomislav> pokusao sam update ubuntu pa mi se sve shebalo iz istog razloga
<tomislav> tako da nisam ni skidao g++
<ravilov> ali na ubuntu bar imas wget (najvjerojatnije) po defaultu...
<ravilov> inace wget je komandnolinijski tool, ne ocekuj nikakvo sucelje
<ravilov> cisto da znas
<tomislav> ubuntu nazalost -više neradi...
<tomislav> znam
<tomislav> napravio ga je nas covjek
<ravilov> je
<ravilov> sve znas
<ravilov> osim skrpat upotrebljivu vezu :p
<tomislav> yep
<tomislav> puknut cu glavom u zid, mozda se wi fi probije
<ravilov> trazi nekog na ##windows da ti posalje kroz ctcp obzirom da ti irc ocigledno radi :p
<tomislav> radi da sve radi do 20 mb
<jelly> wget je radio na sugavoj 128-256kbps liniji prema internetu, nema da omane na nekom wifiju
<tomislav> ajd reinstalirat cu ubuntu i probat to
<tomislav> hvala ljudovi
<ravilov> jos bitnije, wget ima resume downloada, za sto vecina browsera zacudo nije cula
<jelly> ili skini wget za windowse
<ravilov> (to je i pokusavao... pogledaj screenshot)
<jelly> refresh dok ne prodje :-)
<tomislav> http://prntscr.com/3uqmpu
<ravilov> jelly, ubacit i koji restart sustava, za svaki slucaj :p
<tomislav> nisam imao interneta 3 i pol mjeseca i sad me jos oce ubiz
<tomislav> ubit*
<ravilov> to me podsjeca na moje sad vec davno zaboravljene dane kacenja na susjedne wifije
<ravilov> pa puca veza, pa restartaj
<ravilov> pa susjed nestane
<ravilov> pa na balkon okretat antenu na drugog susjeda
<ravilov> itd
<jelly> tomislav: taj je cudno kompajliran pa mu trebaju posebno jos i oni dependencyji
<ravilov> nekak mi drago da nema vise toga za mene
<tomislav> da, nasao sam novi
<ravilov> tomislav, znaci treba ti da legalno skines VS2013 na legalno kupljene win, jel? samo provjeravam ;)
<tomislav> da da da...
<tomislav> tako nekako
<tomislav> sa mediafire
 * ravilov ne voli pirate ni piratstvo pa se udaljava, cul8r
 * jelly naglo izgubio i ono malo volje za pomoc :-)
<tomislav> dajte ljudi
<tomislav> nije crack
<tomislav> lik mi je zapakirao i kompresirao da lakse skinem ali opet neide
<api984> tomislav: ma sta skidas...
<tomislav> a licenca je preko dream sparka
<ravilov> nije krek nego heroin?
<api984> tomislav: uzmi php ili nest od opensourcea… VS2013 nije prica za ovdi
<ravilov> pa to i rekoh, za pocetak je na krivom mjestu
<api984> bogami je
<ravilov> imena irc kanala nisu samo za ukras
<api984> fck off sa win ovdi i to je to… to mi se neda slusat
<tomislav> yep oprostite :)
<api984> format c:/u win
<tomislav> hvala na svemu
<tomislav> idem sad probat na ubuntu
<api984> jedva gledam va taj hebeni monitor… oci i glave bole za krepat… jos malo pa doma vise
<tomislav> ciao :)
<api984> pozz
<api984> what is JAFO?
<api984> :D
<jelly> mediafire ima cudni javaskript, nisam siguran da ce tamo wget radit
<jelly> api984: ?
<api984> jelly: kaj mislis da JAFO znaci skraceno… 
<ravilov> mogao bi u kombinaciji s browserovim cookijima
<ravilov> ili ce morat nac drugi izvor
<ravilov> jos popunit timesheet i mogu doma
<tonil> ah osao je
<tonil> svragon
<tonil> taman mu tio preporucit
<tonil>  jdownloader
<tonil> koristim ga od 2009
<tonil> prepoznaje vise manje sve captche
<jelly> i jos se nije pokvario!
<tonil> mos ga postavit kako os
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/slovenija-dozvolila-upotrebu-konoplje-u-medicinske-svrhe/755535.aspx
<Hrki> ztnaci ipak nije tako stetna kao sto nasi strucnjaci govore
<jelly> kod nas je stetna, u .si nije
<Hrki> kod nas su stetni ljudi zadrti
<Hrki> ali bice bolje, smrt i mirovina ih ceka
<Hrki> ali daj mi reci, bio neki branitelj kod nas na sudu i rekao je da mu pomaze za lijecenje i sudac ga oslobodio
<Hrki> kako sad to, zakon kaze da je stetno i i legalno, a ovome pomaze i usudac ga pusti
<Milanri> Gdje mogu kupiti cd za instalaciu ubunta
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-21
<Vjetar> jutar
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> Ja da imam kombi, nebi uspio potrpat u njega sve stvari koje zena brije da trebamo za na more.
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Mmike> mate dolazi u 14.10
<Mmike> fino
 * Mmike ce sutra utrku gledat s trajekta
<Mmike> :/
<infy-> Mate
<infy-> a ante
<infy-> napraviš fork MATEa nazoveš ga ANTE.
<Mmike> lol :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-22
<markosejic> d jutro
<MmikeDOMA> odoh
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<jelly-home> Our top three guesses for your English dialect: 1. Welsh (UK) 2. English (England) 3. South African
<jelly-home> Our top three guesses for your native (first) language: 1. English 2. Norwegian 3. German
<jelly-home> http://www.gameswithwords.org/WhichEnglish/
<jelly-home> ^^ needs improvement
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> d vecer, cak
<markosejic> vecer
<calmpitbull> Ola
<markosejic> calm pozz
<calmpitbull> Oioida
 * Mmike se preserava s mora
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<Mmike> zdravo
<Mmike> kak da sacuvam informaciju o tome dal' je neki paket instaqliran kao dependecy ili ne, kad koristim dpkg --get-selections ?
<Mmike> apt-mark
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> ovaj laptop ima tak jako svjetlo da mogu katamaranu mahat kad uplovljava kud da ide
<infy-> hahahah
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-15
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvXhmEKmasw
<datase> YouTube: Kako bosanci bacaju frizbi (Funny 2015) - 0:00:59 - 127887 views - 168 likes / 16 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oo :)
<BotaniCar> kaima djecarci ? jelly, zakaj delas u doba kad se partija ? 
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPImpTvoOn8jfbZOFndhBCV3rcDtzPeXY9CH8Tqfi_rD5om73nk-uU78go-zfh-aA?key=NHpsdi1iWU45bUxZN0hPQWxsR2RmVzk4dWZ3QW13
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> crap
<SilverSpace> kad bi danas iso kupiti auto zbilja ne bi znao sto odabrati
 * SilverSpace uopce ne zanimaju auti :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: Skoda roomster
<SilverSpace> obrut: ti se drzis one stare "svaki cigo hvali svoga konja :)
<obrut> pa skoro :) al auto je toliko praktican da zbilja ne znam sto bi drugo htio vozit
<obrut> bili smo za vikend u alpama, naravno da bicikle nismo stavljali na krov... samo skines prednji kotac i stane okomito bez problema (moj stane cak i bez skidanja kotaca)... tri spajdera i nema da odlete
<SilverSpace> doduse hrvati su tradicionalno naklonjeni njemcima pa bi i ja vjerovatno kupio nekoga njemca 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jucer gledao eurosport bike utrke italija bilo je dosta zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> etapa nekih 50km
<SilverSpace> dva lika volila do 5km prije kraja i onda ih dostiglii i prestigli :)
<obrut> tak uvijek bude, pogotovo ako nije neka full brdska etapa... nes ti pobjec po pelotona ak peloton ne dopusti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mazda!
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/11535845_10205727981973117_2184922577610298222_n.jpg?oh=cee1372ce6ed91db80c3e568642a61a8&oe=55F309A4
<Mmike> cini mi se da mi treba nova baterija za T520 :(
<Mmike> current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<Mmike> pa jebemti :(
<dodobas> jel bi koristili Amazon 53 kao managed DNS hosting ili... imate neku drugu preferencu
<dodobas> tj. Amazon route 53
<BotaniCar> Nemam nish na amazonu pa ne bi. Pol ficura koje isticu dodju do izrazaja tek kad tamo imas jos nesto 
<rut> ola muffin 
<rut> evo da se pohvalim da mi spojili optiku od tcoma . jao sto to leti 
<BotaniCar> Bok rut
<BotaniCar> Ja i dalje ne znam sto bi s tak brzim internetima
<BotaniCar> Ima di za strimat 4K torrenta ? 
<rut> nek se nade 
<BotaniCar> Aj ne budi samozatajan, cime planiras opteretiti link ? 
<rut> 2 iso (7.5GB) skinulo za cca 30-45min
<rut> a znas me .. xxx
<BotaniCar> Di ima za strimat 4K 'NJAVE ? :d
<rut> kad saznas javi i meni 
<BotaniCar> Idem pitat' znalca :) 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: mmiketa? :)
<BotaniCar> Bas njega :) Kit bi znao sloziti porn sajt koji hendla 100000 visita, ali nema pojma na kaj decki navlace kozicu :D
<drj_cro> :)
<rut> hahahahha
<rut> nisam pratio od jutros .. jel i danas bilo j***** zasto ovo ne radi .. zast se potrgalo .. :P
<rut> mufin ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato sto korisnici ne vole ispad u radno vrijeme?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja imam selfhosted DNS i inisam imao ispad usluge jedno ~8 godina 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako o DNsu pricamo
<jelly> pricamo o... ne znam, za sto god sam hajlajtan jutros :-)
<BotaniCar> Aha, joj, pardon :) Pricamo o 1 ujutro :) Kaj delate u to nedoba, sunac mu ? :D
<jelly> selidbu hardvera s tocke A na tocku B
<BotaniCar> Ajebate, nitko ne zna di ima 4K pornica za strim .. 
<dodobas> dakle Amazon Route 53 je ok?
<BotaniCar> Auuu :( Ne samo da si bil budan i gladan, nego si i morao gledati kako se rack monkey znoje :(
<dodobas> doduse naplacuju po broju requesta... nekih par centi :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: sve amazonovo je "OK" :) 
<jelly> sta mislis ko je rack monkey :-)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam prezadovoljan selfhosted uslugom i ne dam nekom drugom da mi hosta ono kaj imam kapaciteta sam 
<BotaniCar> Mail admin s N godina iskustva sigurno ne :) Znam da imas praktikante ! :) 
<BotaniCar> nda, ovo zadnje je islo jellyu :D
<jelly> riight, praktikante
<BotaniCar> jelly: Velis, njih dobit' da ne piju nego nekaj delaju u 1 ujutro je skuplje nego tebe nafukat na isto :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a kolikiti je presence...1 server ? 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj je to presence u kontekstu o kojem pricamo ? 
<BotaniCar> Broj unosa u zoni ili broj DNS posluzitelja ?
<dodobas> javna IP aresa DNS servera
<BotaniCar> 3
<jelly> i broj tisuca upita u sekundi
<BotaniCar> am, ja sam low volume. Al, to sam vec opisao s "ne dam nekom drugom da mi hosta ono kaj imam kapaciteta sam " , da nemrem sam .. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ak imas staticnu okolinu, kaj ce ti neki nadrkani autsorsani DNS l, brijem da mjesecno na to potrosim 20 minuta
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a problem je sto nemam tri extra servera na kojima bi mogao hostati DNS
<dodobas> odnosno, novaca... ako ces tako
<BotaniCar> Ni ne trebas tri, trebas dva, i ne moraju biti "serveri". Jednog hostas kod sebe ( ako si iza fiksnog IP-a , drugog udomis bilo gdje offsite na stalnom IPu ; vjerojatno vec imas nekaj van kuce sto sluzi drugoj namjeni. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ako ti se ne zeza s DNSom, ovo je fakat ok , radi
<jelly> ima onaj od nekih debianovaca, sto zone git-om pushas https://dns-api.com/
<dodobas> ahhh... crap... treba mi i registrator ... 
<dodobas> ... treba prebaciti neke domene s trenutnog providera na neki novi...
<SilverSpace> i tako skola zavrsava sutra dak prvak prolazi sa 5
<rut> silver i stos mu kupit za 5.0 ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj nowdays deca dobijaju ikaj manje od 5arde ? 
<BotaniCar>  :D
<dodobas> SilverSpace: cek imaju ocijene u prvom razredu ?
<dodobas> pa to je debilno... odmah te rangiraju ....
<BotaniCar> Ma, da te bar rangiraju, opisna te ocjena rangirala, ovo s 1-5 , di svi dobiju 4-5 , je besmisleno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisu svi prosli sa 5 ima ih svakojakih
<jelly> nema tu neke srece kad drzava normira da svi moraju proc
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: frendica je profa u OÅ  Dubrava :) Da ti sad velim koliko ih je dobilo manje od 4-5 ? :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pokusali bez ocjena pa nije islo 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to si dobro rek'o :( 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kako nije islo ?
<SilverSpace> bez ocjena svi su bili izgubljeni prvo polugodiste i dijeca i nastavnici
<ivoks> dakle, ne kuzim
<jelly> za privatne domene koristim DNS od registrara, klikalica prek weba
<ivoks> ni banke nisu imune na idiotizam
<ivoks> predam banki zahtjev za X
<ivoks> nakon mjesec dana vijecanja dolaze oni meni sa
<ivoks> 'zahtjev X je odobren'
<ivoks> 'posaljite nam prvu stranicu zahtjeva gdje se vidi pecat'
<SilverSpace> dodobas: edukacija nastavnika u tom smjeru je 0 nitko ne zna kako se ponasati
<ivoks> 'er... pa to sam vam predao kada sam predao zahtjev?'
<ivoks> jer... zahtjev se predaje tako da se preda zahtjev, sto ukljucuje i prvu stranicu zahtjeva
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a hebo idiote
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lakse im je ocjenjivati nego opisati ocijenu :) 
<SilverSpace> odoh u skolu da vidim ljepu nastavnicu :)
<jelly> ivoks: sve te velike firme imaju postotak interne nesposobnosti i nekomnukacije, to su strahi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ponesi joj cvijet :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mislis kitu cvijeca :)
<BotaniCar> Kak je neki deda mom sinu rekao prosle godine na moru "kupaj se gol sinko, nek vide! Jer, kita je djevojcino cvijece" :) Placem jos uvijek od smijeha :D
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa kitu sigurno... 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t31.0-8/10872846_1142879479071485_4893742036259034788_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> nije mi jasno kako se ekipa zahebe u Bankoku... ladyboyz ... pa nemozes ih fulat... muskarci s umjetnim sisama 
<jelly> ne kuzim kak zahebe
<BotaniCar> Ljudi htjeli probati nesto novo, a bed im priznati, kaj sad 
<Mmike> jelly: bateriju za thinkpad, kupim kod nas, narucim s amazona, ili imas bolju sugestiju?
<dodobas> jelly: pa zavrsi u hotelsoj sobi s kitom u dupetu...
<jelly> dodobas: which was the point, innit
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, al kod nas ce biti skupa
<jelly> kiši
<dodobas> jelly: mozda.. :)
<dodobas> e... jel ima neki distributer redhat-a u RH? 
<dodobas> ono da ti ljepo dostavi kutiju s CD-ima, sefu na stol
<Mmike> kisa pada
<Mmike> dodobas: nema, al' mosh dobit Windowse upakirane, oces? :)
<BotaniCar> Imam ja jednu kutiju s ~40 komada windowsa NT4 :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam i dveiljad' ! 
<jelly> dodobas: Nimium?  Red Hat Premier Business Partner
<dodobas> jelly: tnx
<BotaniCar> dodobas: vi trosite RedHat ? Si uspio uspostaviti IPA servis ? Meni to ni iz pet pokusaja nije proradilo, uvijek neka zajebancija, najvise s DNS-om ( giggle ) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma ne...
<dodobas> kolega si cupa kosu jer ima neki projekt...  gdje koriste Suse... koji je uzasno los s 'geo' paketima 
<dodobas> pa je kao fora... zasto suse... jer su imali CD... a 'koporacija' smije instalirati software samo s CD-a
<dodobas> nikakvi paketi s interneta
<jelly> dodobas: pa zaprzis CD...
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ni sekjuriti apdejti ne smiju s neta ? :D
<jelly> samo ako tako dodje konfigurirano na CD-u
<jelly> ionako RHEL image mozes skinuti jedino sa validnom licencom i RHN accountom
<dodobas> jelly: pa e... no gosp. direktor hoce CD :)
<jelly> nek trazi pismeno gdje im to u corporate policyju pise
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar> dodobas: svaka cast shefu, covjek zeli znati di mu je rucnik ! 
<ivoks> nabijem ti pametne printere
<BotaniCar> https://baconipsum.com/?paras=5&type=all-meat&start-with-lorem=1
<ivoks> ne radi jutarnji.hr
<ivoks> bar ne meni
<BotaniCar> Ja oaj cas citam http://www.jutarnji.hr/neobicna-krada-uzdrmala-obavjestajnu-zajednicu-iz-najsigurnije-zgrade-u-hrvatskoj-ukraden-bicikl/1191774/
<dodobas> 503
<BotaniCar> Sad vise ni meni ne radi, zacoprali ste ga
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/EiKgLAAMcM8 # This is the bestest #mmike #roditelji 
<datase> YouTube: "Linux for Hank" - A children's book about Linux - 0:03:33 - 17399 views - 672 likes / 10 dislikes
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/gerardotc/status/610033513073627136?utm_source=fb&fb_ref=Default&utm_content=610033513073627136&utm_campaign=gerardotc&utm_medium=fb
<jelly> hm, lik dinsta luk i cesnjak sa cimetom <pfote> ochiottes: btw, tried this here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_GcsR7Q99s on the weekend. good, especially much less oily than my previous attempts, got the seasoning better, but veggies to much done and the meat a bit to dominant. will adjust and retry sooner or later :-)
<datase> YouTube: How To Make Greek Moussaka | Akis Petretzikis - 0:08:14 - 158253 views - 4984 likes / 82 dislikes
 * Mmike grabs food
<BotaniCar> <gladan>
<Mmike> http://www.telegram.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1559483_10206331871431551_4070934112531007279_o-656x365.jpg
<BotaniCar> lolček
<nixhr> majk
<nixhr> BotaniCar: 
<BotaniCar> Djes' Nix ! 
<nixhr> krades majk 
<nixhr> :D
<nixhr> BotaniCar: de mi reci
<nixhr> cujem da imas nekaj na hecneru
<BotaniCar> Blago nam u Gospodina da se jos ima kaj ukrast' :) 
<nixhr> fizikaliju ili?
<BotaniCar> nixhr: nemam ja ni gace svoje, ali firma ima jedan dedicirani server
<nixhr> koji?
<nixhr> i kak to dela
<nixhr> te kak ste opcenito zadovoljni?
<BotaniCar> Eeee, jes' me nasao, daj sec 
<BotaniCar> Opcenito sam prezadovoljan, dok radi. kad ne radi onda je kenjavela zesca. I jedino zbog cega bi ih iz topa ispalio su diskovi. Krepa disk i imas opciju da dobijes besplatno zamjenski -reparirani ; ili da platis XY eura da dobijes - zamjenski, reparirani. Novi disk nemres dobit' taman da ih na rucak odvedes 
<nixhr> ne kuzim kak mislis
<BotaniCar> Model zovu "EX4 30 TB"
<nixhr> platit?
<nixhr> za disk koji si vec platio?
<nixhr> ili kaj?
<BotaniCar> Tocno kak sam napisao, klad prijavis gresku diska, imas u web sucelju dvije opcije: 1) besplatno - reparirani disk 2) XY eura ( ne znam sad tocno) reparirani disk 
<nixhr> LOL
<nixhr> kaj je ovaj malo bolje repariran ili kaj :D
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, stari, ne znam :) Al, to mi je za ispizdit
<nixhr> a kaj crkavaju diskovi
<nixhr> a kak i nece kad su svi reparirani :D
<BotaniCar> U principu jednom kvartalno moram diskovno polje obnavljati jer je neki disk vrisnuo
<BotaniCar> I, imao sam jedan slucaj kad su mi oba diska u miroru vrisnula
<jelly> lel
<BotaniCar> A ono, imam bekap i povezan je brzim linkom s serverom pa restore traje krace nego uspostava raida, ali jebenmu
<BotaniCar> Izem toga, izvrsni su
<nixhr> da, pa to je onako, oloshe
<nixhr> mislim
<nixhr> diskovi
<BotaniCar> Joj, da, jos jedan non-issue,ali iritantan, je da KVM spajanje moras kumiti i moliti preko ticketa, nemas opciju u web sucelju da te spoje na neko ILO sucelje 
<BotaniCar> a cuj, ako ti nije bed drkati se sat vremena s diskovljem jednom u tri mjeseca - super su 
<BotaniCar> Ono, serveri su umalo dzabe
<nixhr> da
<jelly> onda uzmes dva i active/standby :-|
<nixhr> jelly da, to je opcija
<BotaniCar> jelly: to ja planiram u nekom trenutku napravit' , da 
<nixhr> BotaniCar: ali mozes kupit onaj neki flexi pack
<nixhr> pa onda mozes dobit ilo
<BotaniCar> nixhr: i super mi je kaj imaju aukcije svako malo. Tipa, ja ne obnovim uslugu i moj dedicated je sad na aukciji jer je "dosta vozen" , pa mozes finu pilu za par eura rentat' 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: to s ILOm mi je non-issue, jer ako se nesh sjebe i otvoris ticket to dobijes, ali drugdje to imam u cijeni usluge i aktiviram preko weba. Iritantan mi je onaj dio dok cekam da procitaju ticket. 
<nixhr> kuzim da
<BotaniCar> Enivej, ako imas par eura vise, ja bi otisao na cloudflare ili negdje gdje i anti DDoS paket dobijes, ovi to uopce nemaju ; da me netko ddosne, hitili bi me dole s mreze. 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj planiras drzati tamo, pa ne znam jel to bitno 
<Mmike> FlaudClowre!
<BotaniCar> Fritule
<jelly> Oblatne, za servis u oblaku
<Mmike> Porezni obveznik nije u sustavu PDV-a po čl. 90. st. 2. Zakona o PDV-u. PDV nije uračunat.
<Mmike> Kak moze d.o.o. ne bit u PDVu?
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da mozes prvu godinu birat jel hoces ili neces
<Mmike> http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge
<jelly> ne moram se brinuti, znam da sam red-green colorblind
<ivoks> Mmike: moze
<ivoks> Mmike: nema neki promet
<dodobas> e... jel tko cita http://telegram.hr ... danas cuh na radioju da ce izdati tiskano izdanje svake subote
<dodobas> naslovi izgledaju lose...  tekstove nisam niti pokusao citati
<dodobas> """Netko je izračunao koji kućanski aparat najčešće uzrokuje požar""" 
<dodobas> zar zbilja ?
<reSpawn> d vecer
<dodobas> evo nam zapadne obale :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> kenislav, mirkoslava
<Mmike> em ti kak je zima
<Mmike> bas onak
<Mmike> fino zimica :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak krimpas kablove ? :)
<Mmike> jelly-celicna-saka :)
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam vec rekao kak je koristit debian otprilike kao dobro se sexat' cijeli dan ? :) 
<BotaniCar> debian-goodies  ima paket "checkrestart", koji ti veli koji lajbrariji se koriste u staroj verziji, i koje bi restart pustio da se "dobiju" 
<Mmike> needrestart - check which daemons need to be restarted after library upgrades
<Mmike> to mislis?
<BotaniCar> nene, nisam znao za "needrestart" , mislio sam na https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/debian-goodies
<Mmike> needrestart je smece
<BotaniCar> Argumentiraj :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> opet kernel
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> lastpass
<jelly> provalilo im, i zadnja linija obrane je drzala vodu -- good job, LastPass
<BotaniCar> Je, stvarno su u redu :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tko to?
<Mmike> glupi znc
<Mmike> nikak da si slozim 3 usera
<BotaniCar> LastPass-ovci su u redu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ne platis jellyu da ti hosta ZNC ? :) <g>
<BotaniCar> Prica se da prima uplate u rakijama 
<Mmike> ne radi se o hostanju
<Mmike> radi se o konfiguraciji
<Mmike> jebote kak je zima na sljemenu :)
<BotaniCar> naravno da ce ti iskonfigurirati , ako je rakija dobra 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10432144_901865243219838_4400626598690572871_n.jpg?oh=7d29e5f2123570fba360b0bae5cc4b5f&oe=562C4A85
<BotaniCar> Mmiklec, ti si na Sljemenu ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: si vidio ti onog kelija? :) Zvak Gujdek :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, i malo mi je zima sad vec, jebemti sve :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: steta kaj sad nemam durbin, imam tak fini pogled na brdo da bi te vjerojatno nagovarao da mi masesh :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, kelly .. liQ :) 
<Mmike> sunce se pojavilo!
<Mmike> jel' zagrijalo sto u zg?
<BotaniCar> Jok, zima je smrdi i bezveze je skroz i nema jointa ni gulasa 
<vileni> mm, gulas
<vileni> sad sam pojeo krusku od pola kile jer mi daleko rucak
<BotaniCar> MUSKU KRUSKU !
<BotaniCar> https://what-if.xkcd.com/134/
 * BotaniCar tags jelly
<jelly> Mmike: taman je sad, ni vruce ni ladno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/HWp1ce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nema gemista da se malo zagrijes :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ima kuhana rakija :)
<SilverSpace> uh to sam jednom probao i nikada vise :)
<SilverSpace> tj. direktno iz kotla u casu 
<Mmike> to je zakon :D
<Mmike> imam jos negdje kotlove za pec rakiju
<Mmike> od bake i djeda ostalo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmSpZWW45k
<datase> YouTube: C64 Rob Hubbard's International Karate oscilloscope view - 0:10:52 - 3884 views - 64 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly:  :)
<Mmike> Rob Hubbard faca
<Mmike> imao sam kazetu s njegovom muzikom
<Mmike> a ovo imam na mobitelu: 
<jelly> ... John Cage, 4:33? 
<rut> kakva vam je praksa ako je neko blacklistan na sorbsu a klijent zeli da prima mailove od doticnog bez da ga upozori i vidi zasto je opce blacklistan ... jel whitelistate takve ili ?
<BotaniCar> kaj klijent hoce, klijent dobije. Niej moj cirkus, nisu moji majmuni
<rut> je al nije samo jedan kljent na serveru vec ih ima xxxx
<BotaniCar> Nemres liste per-client sloziti ?
<BotaniCar> Ako nemres, ili promijeni mehanizam,ili lansiraj odjeb
<rut> ne . ne zajebava mi se sa time jos 
<rut> dosta kaj me gnjave sa sipom i svako malo bi mjenali telefone
<jelly> oh dear, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny743c32gPg
<datase> YouTube: C64 Wally Beben's Tetris music oscilloscope view - 0:25:52 - 5292 views - 65 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> joj, jelly, de linkaj opet "the last ninja" !!! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: e cek sad, tetris je 26 minuta
<BotaniCar> Fair enough :) 
<jelly> (zapravo ~52 minute jer se ne wrapa skroz cisto)
<ivoks> krasno
<ivoks> mers stigao u europu
<ivoks> takva sranja ce se poceti i nama desavati zbog turizma
<Mmike> ja mislim da mi trebamo k'o myanmar bit
<Mmike> isolatio totalmente
<BotaniCar> TakojeDa, ne damo mi svoj burek tamo nekim njemicama ! 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa i jesmo sad tak
<Mmike> ma nismo
<Mmike> sam se cini :)
<Mmike> jer smo jadni
<Mmike> al Burma je fakat, ono... izolirana
<Mmike> ivoks: imas ti minutu vremena za kratak razgovorcic?
<Mmike> telefonski
<Mmike> pun mi kufer hangousta
<ivoks> pa zovi ako hoces
<ivoks> hocu li se ja javiti... e... :)
<ivoks> ili mozes zvati na voip
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> gotov mi auto
<Mmike> zovnem te iz auta
<ivoks> idem po cokoladu il nes
<ivoks> inace cu puknut
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sladak je! :)
<Mmike> mirka: jel' te pozdravio?
<mirka> Mmike, mozda mi je promaklo. ;) pozz!
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBeiRu6CquA (last ninja 2 ;-)
<datase> YouTube: Tangerine Dream - Alchemy of the heart - 0:12:25 - 10276 views - 88 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> askubuntu je dio stackexchangea
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti nije jasno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa nisam znao to
<Mmike> mislio sam da je to canonicalovo
 * Mmike danas ide na rebrica
<Mmike> i to od boskarina! :D
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedno od najboljih mesa sto sam jeo 
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ovaj restoran je fakat dobar
<Mmike> jeio sam ramstek od boskarina, i ok je
<Mmike> nije sad za ubit se, al' je ok
<Mmike> malo tanak
<Mmike> dodje s graskom, nekak pre odlicno napravljenim, uzivao sam :)
<Mmike> a rebrica
<Mmike> pjesma
<Mmike> pje-s-ma
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj je bio sa rostilja odlican svaki put 
<SilverSpace> malo ga cudno kuharica spremala na rostilju ali odlican 
<SilverSpace> najprije ga ubacila u vruci voug i onda na rostilj 
<SilverSpace> onda u wouku pripremila umak kojim ga polijala
<Mmike> woo
<Mmike> linode odustaje od xena i switcha se na kvm
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqAic1JG-cY
<datase> YouTube: Bodybangers feat. Victoria Kern & Godfrey Egbon - No Limit (Official Video HD) - 0:03:54 - 3222164 views - 15617 likes / 595 dislikes
<tonil> taj renew me podsjetio na jedan klasik iz devedesetih
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3is49vWMwFI
<datase> YouTube: Ivan Gavrilovic - 200 na sat (HQ VIDEO 1994) - 0:04:15 - 256294 views - 538 likes / 61 dislikes
<tonil> :| 
<tonil> ...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi8Cce46hGo
<datase> YouTube: The Last Ninja - Main Theme for Classical Guitar (Arrangement) - 0:05:42 - 92335 views - 1095 likes / 9 dislikes
<ivoks> kad je ono praznik?
<ivoks> idem i ja pospajat
<ivoks> jebes to sve
<obrut> nego kako
<obrut> ja sve pospajo
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> obrut: zicom
<SilverSpace> ? :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/karta5asa.jpg
<ivoks> nes ti sdpa
<ivoks> jebo ih tito :)
<ivoks> sve njih
<ivoks> samo se bave kretenizmom
<ivoks> ciji je tata bio ustasa, a ciji partizan
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> nesposobni kreteni
<jelly> jeboooo
<ivoks> pa dokle?!
<ivoks> dokle cemo to trpiti?
<jelly> kak autor slike zna sta ce biti 2015,16,17? :-)
<ivoks> a jebemu
<ivoks> printer mi se ugasio
<ivoks> slozio sam da se printer sam gasi u 7 navecer
<ivoks> bio sam preoptimistican
<vileni> Mmike: sta si bio u rnb?
<dodobas> Mmike: kamo deš ?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<BotoMlat> To, jelly ( re: last ninja )
<vileni> super je 2FA kad nemas signala za mob
<BotoMlat> :) Kak sad to mislis, tebi je 2nd option SMS ? 
<vileni> prvi
<vileni> tj, jedini u ovom trenutku
<vileni> trenutacno mi najdrazi google authenticator
<vileni> ovi iz lastpassa nisu normalni
<vileni> bwahaha  You last changed your LastPass master password 1498 days ago.
<reSpawn> d vecer
<SilverSpace> vece
<reSpawn> SilverSpace, pozz
<SilverSpace> useljavanje sa svih strana neevropljanja je veliki veliki rizik eu
<api984> ecer ljudovi
<api984> vecer
<reSpawn> sta ima
<Mmike> vileni, da
<api984> otusirao se sada… 
 * Mmike je sat i pol uspavljivao dete
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> da ti jebem
<Mmike> sve
<api984> Mmike: zaposlen si bio
<reSpawn> sve je to za ljude
<Mmike> o, reSpawn 
<Mmike> konacno imas nick!
<Mmike> super! :)
<reSpawn> da
<api984> mozda da je sighupped
<reSpawn> jucer malo testirao tahrpup
<api984> respawn ~ sighup
<reSpawn> ~ sighup
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/macintosh/mac-pro-2.1-tower-oglas-14680990
<Mmike> ^^ kako izgleda overpriced stroj :)
<api984> Mmike: bgami previse para.. 
<api984> Mmike: slozim makinu za te pare.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj zubici rastu :)
<api984> SilverSpace: sprdas ga…. kaj mu ni dost za danas :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, jednostavno je kenjar :)
<SilverSpace> kak je sestra fino prosla sa frankom nista bas nista nije cmoljio
<SilverSpace> bome i sad u prvom razredu skole super super
<SilverSpace> od prvog dana
<SilverSpace> jedino sa hranom muke isusove
<SilverSpace> kak nece nist jesti od voca i povrca
<SilverSpace> Imola se vraća u kalendar Formule 1?
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> odlicno!
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-17
<BotaniCar> Jebemti OwnCloud , OPET su se azuriali ( ne bi bio bed da svaki put ne disejbla defaultno sve 3rd party pluginove ) 
<Mmike> Hoyi boyi
 * Mmike mece folije na avto
<obrut> kake folije ?
<vileni>  aluminijske
<vileni> postao paranoican pod stare dane
<obrut> jos malo pa ce nosit i na glavi
<obrut> sreo sam Arnea jucer :) nisam ga vidio godinama, zjaco se skroz :)
<Mmike> zjacao, a? :)
<Mmike> to se tak danas kaze? :)
<Mmike> obrut: folije kaj zatamne stakla
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha , "zjacao se" :)
<Mmike> ico je bio sreo arnea
<Mmike> pa mi je pricsao
<Mmike> veli 'kak se lik zdebljo, jebote'
<Mmike> veli 'mislim, i ja sam debel, al' ja sam agilan!' :D
<obrut> Mmike: to se tak pristojno kaze :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, ico, agilan :) Ahahahaha :) MOAR ! 
<obrut> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja sam se odvalio :)
<Mmike> reko, debeli moj prijatelju, kak si nalazimo kak cemo se tjesit :)
<BotaniCar> Opche ne znam kaj bi se neko isao tjesiti oko neceg sto (jos ) nije medicinski problem :) Debel,nosat,dlakav .. meni je to sve samo izlika za podjebavanja, is all :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, da imam, nekad bi se bas rado primio za cicu :) 
<obrut> kaze mi upravo mail sa linkedina da je Jakov Curic posto system arhitect...
<obrut> jel se tko cuje s tim covjekom ? jel ziv ?
<obrut> :)
<Mmike> de je sad onaj dodo-bas
<Mmike> Jakov Curic!
<Mmike> kak je njemu ono bio nick?
<Mmike> updy
<Mmike> tak nekak?
<obrut> da, updy :)
<Mmike> nisam njega vidio cuo
<Mmike> stoljecima
<Mmike> lik je imao odlicnu ideju za sajt
<Mmike> ic svijetom i slikat WCje
<Mmike> ne znam dal' je to ikad izrealizirao
<obrut> pa kad sam ga zadnji put sreo, a bilo je davno, guro je neka kolica tak da mislim da nije :)
<Mmike> isus vipnetov spor 
<Mmike> igustin_: ping
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/11051750_875268059219888_3398837910653459721_n.jpg?oh=9434ceeb4dfafda2c65239a356f0633c&oe=55F638A7
<BotaniCar> Ja fakat ne kuzim to kad "se" ubace negdje u pola recenice, random :D
<ivoks> sve se kuzi
<ivoks> i ovo je bas lijepi primjer koji mogu Mmike-u nabiti na nos
<ivoks> on, naime, tvrdi kako ja neispravno koristim zareze
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, evo zakaj mi je ubuntu sporiji od windowsa https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12111954/context-switches-much-slower-in-new-linux-kernels?stw=2&utm_content=buffer28344 ! :) Kaj delate tam u kenoniklu ?! :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako opisujes radnju, kojoj zelis staviti uzrok, onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> pritisak na maturante koji se, vec zbog samih ispita, nalaze pod ogromnim stresom
<ivoks> s time da je 'vec' u ovom slucaju onda nepotreban
<BotaniCar> ( "vec" je rijec viska ovdje, ako cemo picajzlati ) 
<BotaniCar> lol, GMTA  <3
<ivoks> zarezom odvojis dijelove recenice koji mogu, a i ne moraju biti dijelom cijele recenice
<ivoks> ajde, barem nisu stavljali 'da' rijecicu kako bi prezentirali neznanje vremena :)
<ivoks> ili rjecicu, ne znam :)
<BotaniCar> Idem na rijecicu, za ruke vodim djecicu :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> u biti, jesu
<ivoks> koristili su 'da' posvuda :)
<ivoks> sta cajke ucine od jezika :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, cijeli dopis je materijal za oduzimanje diplome autoru. 
<BotaniCar> ( ako ju ima ) 
<ivoks> pa to je srednjoskolac koji se buni sto je odgodjen dio mature iz hrvatskoj :D
<ivoks> hrvatskog
<ivoks> trebao bi biti sretan :D
<BotaniCar> Fakat, nije mu to tata pisao, sad sam bacio oko na potpis :) 
<SilverSpace> od frenda klinac krenuo u prvi srednje i sad slusa cajke kaj do tad nikada nije slusao frend pizdi, ludi :)
<BotaniCar> Nek' mu oduzme liniju / kazic / kaj vec :) 
<SilverSpace> :) mos misliti 
<SilverSpace> cinimi se da je to sve iz revolta prema starcima
<SilverSpace> neki inat klinci danas tjeraju 
<BotaniCar> Znam da je inat, zato sam predlozio bezobrazno rjesenje. Mogao bi ga, na primjer, upisati u glazbenu ; ako mu to ne pokaze kolike su cajke smece, k vragu :)
<Mmike> ivoks: di ja to tvrdim, molim lijepo? :)
<Mmike> iako, stoji
<Mmike> <ivoks> [11:54:03] BotaniCar: ako opisujes radnju, kojoj zelis staviti uzrok, onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<Mmike> tu ti zarezi ne dodju nikud
<Mmike> "Radnju, kojoj je uzrok znan, mozemo pospjesiti prasenjem."
<Mmike> tu dodju zareci
<Mmike> "Radnju kojoj znamo uzrok mozemo pospjesiti prasenjem."
<Mmike> Tu ne dodju zarezi.
<BotaniCar> Ali neces pogrijesiti ni ako ih stavis
<Mmike> Hoces. Ovo gore je umetnuta recenica, pa mora zarez. Ovo drugo nije umetnuta recenica.
<Mmike> A nema nit nabrajanja.
<BotaniCar> Zarez smijes koristiti i za isticanje 
<Mmike> Isticanje velikog penisa :)
<BotaniCar> Dakle, ne pricam o obaveznoj interpunkciji, vec "dekorativnoj"
<Mmike> Ona slicka kaj je ivoks stavio:
<BotaniCar> E, penis !
<Mmike> Dok su ljudi spavali, igrali smo nogomet.
<Mmike> ^^ Tu dodje zarez jer je tu zavisna recenica prije glavne.
<Mmike> Igrali smo nogomet dok su ljudi spavali.
<Mmike> Tu nema zareza.
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, meni ni jedno ne prolazi kroz bash syntax checker 
<Mmike> kak ne: 
<Mmike> echo mama{,kuka,paka,tutu,laka}
<BotaniCar> Pre-super je kaj imas klinca, i inace sjajnu spiku koju brijes, dodatno je ukrasilo :) 
<Mmike> ha? :)
<Mmike> vish kak si sjebo sa zarezima
<BotaniCar> kuka,paka,tuta,laka :) 
<Mmike> nist te ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> v penis ne trebas isticati :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: velis, istakne se sam
<BotaniCar> Pre-super je kaj imas klinca :)  
<Mmike> pogotovo ujutru! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da :)
<SilverSpace> joj koliko neznanja i zlonamernosti u saboru od ovih nasih sabornika
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ma to si Srpski sabor gledao, nemre nas biti takav
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: skoro da je tak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: siguram sam da to namjerno rade za svoje dnevno politicke potrebe
<BotaniCar> Je, neg kak ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne rade da nam bude bolje. 
<ivoks> Mmike: nemas pojma
<ivoks> Mmike: 'staviti uzork onda ne mozes'
<ivoks> Mmike: to nema nikakvog smisla, jel tak?
<ivoks> tak je
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj?
<Mmike> 'staviti uzrok onda ne mozes' ?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<Mmike> jel' tu netko kuzi iscsi, onak, dobro? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: bas nis ne znaci, upravo u tome i je stvar
<ivoks> Mmike: u svakoj recenici slijed rijeci mora imati neki smisao
<ivoks> ako nema, stavlja se zarez
<Mmike> U biti ne mora.
<Mmike> Hrvatski jezik je tu dosta fleksibilan, engleski nije.
<Mmike> Hrvatski ima padeze kojima se odredi sluzba rijeci u recenici. U engleskom, npr, to odredjuje pozicija.
<ivoks> treba te poslati na maturu :)
<Mmike> Al' ne vidim kakve to veze ima s onim sto sam rekao.
<Mmike> "Konja klati ici ja" fakat nema smisla, zareza ili bez.
<Mmike> Tak da ne kuzim poantu tvoje gornje recenice.
<Mmike> ivoks: http://pravopis.hr/pravilo/zarez/60/ <- eto, pa se educiraj
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ta recenica sama po sebi nema smisla
<Mmike> ok, i zasto ju onda spominjemo? :)
<ivoks> ti ju spominjes
<Mmike> ne ti ju spominjes
<ivoks> 13:12 < Mmike> "Konja klati ici ja" fakat nema smisla, zareza ili bez.
<Mmike> <ivoks> [13:07:17] Mmike: 'staviti uzork onda ne mozes'
<Mmike> ok, ti si prvi poceo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da, ti si rekao da tu ne ide zarez
<ivoks> a ja velim da ide
<Mmike> Di ide zarez? 
<ivoks> staviti uzrok, onda ne mozes
<Mmike> Aj stavi sa zarezom, ne kuzim kaj mislis.
<Mmike> To je cijela recenica?
<Mmike> Ili to samo izvadak iz neke recenice?
<ivoks> 13:11 < ivoks> Mmike: u svakoj recenici slijed rijeci mora imati neki smisao
<ivoks> izvadak
<Mmike> Aj daj cijelu recenicu, ovak ne kuzim nist.
<ivoks> bilo koji dio recenice
<ivoks> 12:12 < Mmike> <ivoks> [11:54:03] BotaniCar: ako opisujes radnju, kojoj zelis staviti uzrok, onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<ivoks> 12:12 < Mmike> tu ti zarezi ne dodju nikud
<ivoks> ti tvrdis da u ovoj gore recenici ne idu zarezi
<ivoks> ja tvrdim da idu tocno tamo di sam ih i stavio
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas opakih problema s objasnjavanjem onog sto ti je u glavi :) Fakat se covjek fest treba truditi da iskopa kaj oces rec :)
<Mmike> Da, ne idu tamo zarezi jer to nije umetnuta recenica.
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> "Ako opisujes radnju kojoj zelis staviti uzrok onda ne mozes radnju...."
<ivoks> 'kojoj zelis staviti uzrok' je umetnuto
<Mmike> 'Ako hodas na prstima moras biti tih"
<ivoks> bez toga, i sa time, recenica ima smisla
<Mmike> A po tebi je "Ako hodas, na prstima, moras biti tih".
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> kak ne?
<ivoks> jer to mijenja smisao recenice
<Mmike> koje mijenja smisao?
<ivoks> ako stavis zareze
<Mmike> di stavim zareze?
<ivoks> primijeti
 * Mmike odustaje :)
<ivoks> ako opisujes radnju, kojoj zelis staviti uzrok, onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<ivoks> ako opisujes radnju onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<ivoks> ideja misli se nije promijenila
<ivoks> s druge strane
<ivoks> Ako hodas, na prstima, moras biti tih
<Mmike> ideja misli?
<ivoks> Ako hodas moras biti tih
<Mmike> Krivo, ivoks.
<Mmike> Nema zareza
<Mmike> "Ako hodas na prstima moras biti tih"
<Mmike> Nema zareza.
<ivoks> pa tu nema
<ivoks> to i govorim
<ivoks> da si dao krivi primjer
<Mmike> Pa, i ak stavis zarez, to je krivo.
<Mmike> Nisam, isti je primjer k'o tvoj.
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer moj ne mijenja sadrzaj izjave
<ivoks> samo dodaje objasnjenje usred recenice
<Mmike> Nepotreban je zarez. Pravopisno tamo ne ide zarez.
<Mmike> Znaci: "Ako opisujes radnju kojoj zelis staviti uzrok onda moras srat"
<Mmike> Nema zareza.
<Mmike> Ali!
<ivoks> al to nije isto
<Mmike> U biti , krivo pricam, djelomicno
<Mmike> To je 'inverzna recenica'
<Mmike> "ako" je na pocetku, znaci mora zarez kad krene glavna recenica
<Mmike> pa je ispravno ovako: "AKo opisujes radnju kojoj zelis staviti uzrok, onda moras blablabla"
<Mmike> Bez zareza u potpunosti bi bilo: Moras staviti blablabla ako opisujes radnju kojoj zelis staviti uzrok"
<Mmike> Jednostavniji primjer: "Marko brzo trci kad ide doma"
<Mmike> Ili inverzno: "Kad ide doma, Marko brzo trci."
<Mmike> mora ic zarez jer je zavisna recenica prije glavne.
 * SilverSpace vam predlaze da vas dvojica idete opet na maturu :)
<ivoks> Sve je, međutim, pokvarilo loše vrijeme.
<Mmike> Yup, tu ide zarez. 
<Mmike> Zasto, pitate se vi :)
<Mmike> <ivoks> [13:07:17] Mmike: 'staviti uzork onda ne mozes'
<Mmike> jebemti pejst
<Mmike> http://pravopis.hr/pravilo/zarez/60/
<Mmike> tu sve pise
<ivoks> pa onda procitaj c)
<ivoks> naknadno dodavanje
<ivoks> ako opisujes radnju onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
<ivoks> pa naknadno dodano, radi pojasnjenja
<ivoks> ako opisujes radnju, kojoj zelis staviti uzrok,  onda ne mozes radnju razbiti na dva dijela sa uzrokom
 * SilverSpace u 90% slucaja stavi zarez na krivo mjesto 
<Mmike> Eto ti jos primjer: "Nakon šestosatne rasprave vijećnici Županijske skupštine prihvatili su odluke."
<Mmike> tu nema zareza
<Mmike> Sad oshj prosirit
<Mmike> tj, ne prosirit nego drugacije rec:
<ivoks> pa to nije isto kao ovo sto sam ja rekao
<Mmike> "Nakon rasprave koja je trajala sest sati vijecnici Zupanijske skupstine prihvatili su odluke."
<Mmike> i dalje nema zareza
<ivoks> ja mislim da tu idu zarezi
<Mmike> Nop.
<ivoks> odnosno, da mogu ici zarezi
<Mmike> Isli bi, recimo, ovako: "Rasprava, koja je trajala sest sati, bila je naporna za popizdit."
<ivoks> nakon rasprave, koja je trajala sest sati, vijecnici...
<Mmike> iako ovo gore nije ispravno
<BotaniCar> Srca ti, gle garazu: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1391699_734402353258272_270927566_n.jpg?oh=8f37cf04a15aa02869497811b0c76015&oe=55F455AE
<Mmike> u hrvatskom tak nemres slozit recenicu
<ivoks> ja samo zakljucujem da ti imas previse slobodnog vremena :)
<Mmike> ivoks: idem pitat jezikolooga, sestrin muz je jezikolsovac
<Mmike> nemam, neg imam sporu testnu okolinu
<Mmike> juju deploy traje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ti znas iscsi, jelda?
<ivoks> ja znam sve
<Mmike> osim pravopis :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm fino izgleda
<ivoks> ...ili bi se ti  trebao zapitati; mozda znam i to
<Mmike> e, imam folije na autu
<Mmike> pre super :)
<ivoks> ako znam sve, velika je vjerojatnost da znam i pravopis
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mogo bi je i vjetar odnesti 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tocno se vidim kak pizdim jer je nestalo struje i nemrem do auta :) 
<Mmike> Ivoks logicka pogreska - krive premise dovode do krive konkluzije.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa okvir je od zabusenog celika, ako je nosac dobar - ne ide nikam 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: otpeljas se zajedno sa njom :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de sliku 
<SilverSpace> ima kotacice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zumiraj, brijem da nisu kotacici
<Mmike> root@iscsi:/etc/iscsi# man
<Mmike> bash: man: command not found
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> ovo
<SilverSpace> sestra zove na rucak 
<SilverSpace> What manual page do you want?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da usarafljena je u pod :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i cinimi se da to nije na struju 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nebitno, nemam para za tolika stakla :) Pogotovo zato kaj susedin klinac trenira nogomet :) 
<Mmike> ivoks:  vidi ovo: "Rečenični dijelovi koji se rabe kao naknadno objašnjenje odvajaju se zarezom."
<Mmike> iz pravopisa
<Mmike> nema zareza
<ivoks> pa naravno da nema
<ivoks> jer Rečenični dijelovi odvajaju se zarezom.
<ivoks> nema smisla
<ivoks> ovdje nije rijec o umetnutom dijelu
<ivoks> cijela recenica je jedna cjelina
<ivoks> Rečenični dijelovi koji se rabe kao naknadno objašnjenje, jer mmike nema pojma, odvajaju se zarezom.
<Mmike> ivoks: koja je razlika izmedju iscsid i ietd, tj, koji cem sluzi?
<Mmike> Pa po tebi je 'Recenicni djelovi, koji se rabe kao naknadno objasnjenje, odvajaju se zarezom.'
<Mmike> ietd je server, iscsid je klijent
<BotaniCar> OpenSos server, ima i komercijalna varijanta, ne ?
<BotaniCar> *ClosedSos
<SilverSpace> kaj sad poslje rucka raditi 
<SilverSpace> dosada me pere
<Mmike> SilverSpace: Uciti, o zarezu, probaj.
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> zarezi su ne bitni 
<SilverSpace> zarezi su ne, bitni 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Neslužbeno doznajemo kako je policija pronašla učenike koji su ukrali primjerak ispita. 
<SilverSpace> i to privatne skole
<SilverSpace> tatin sin
<igustin_> Mmike: ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ietd je target, iscsi-utils su initiator
<ivoks> Mmike: ietd mozes usporedjivati sa tgt, tstgt
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/b1fc4fab-9e22-46e3-ac8b-0df7ec799019.gif
<Mmike> ivoks: target je ono na cem mi storage stoji, a initiator je ono sto 'konzjuma' target, right? u nfs svijetu , ietd je export, a iscid je mounter ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> (nisam cuo za ietd)
<ivoks> koristim tgt samo
<ivoks> ietd je staro
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esxpEoDENsk
<datase> YouTube: Cool way to put out a boat fire - FIRE FIGHTING WIN! - 0:01:20 - 3609450 views - 10638 likes / 261 dislikes
<ivoks> ah, nije staro
 * Mmike gleda za tgt
<ivoks> to je dio iscsitarget paket
<Mmike> tak je
<ivoks> tgt je sto openstack koristi
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> tj., cinder
<Mmike> onda mi to valjda treba :)
<ivoks> mozda se promijenilo u zadnje vrijeme
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> tgt
<Mmike> The program 'tgt' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Mmike> sudo apt-get install tcm
<Mmike> a tcm je
<Mmike> tcm - Toolkit for Conceptual Modeling (TCM)
<ivoks> ne, tgt je
<Mmike> krasno :D
<ivoks> tgtd
<Mmike> ma znam, da
<Mmike> al' ovo me zbunjuje
<ivoks> ne postoji tgt binary
<ivoks> rekli smo da je tgt target
<ivoks> dakle, daemon je
<ivoks> tgtd
<Mmike> tgt je naziv paketa
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> mozda bi bilo bolje da je tgtd
<ivoks> reci chucku
<Mmike> mislim da ce bit presretan s mijenjanjem naziva paketa :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> pa zgodna je ova rozga :)
<ivoks> sad kad je odrasla
<ivoks> sam da ne pjeva... :D
<BotaniCar> Lice u jastuk i bok bok :D
 * BotaniCar pljusne sam sebe 
<jelly>  03:28:31 up 10 min,  4 users,  load average: 13638.45, 10861.83, 5793.01
<obrut> dobar load :)
<Mmike> jelly: wooo :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> DodekBasek
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> jesam li ja lud ili kaj
<obrut> jesi
<ivoks> 172.27.33.12 je privatna adresa
<ivoks> dobio sam abuse report da se mail server spojio na tu adresu i slao spam
<ivoks> u americi
<obrut> mozda server ima i privatnu i javnu ip adresu pa je report pokupio privatnu ?
<Mmike> mozda fejk abjuz?
<ivoks> dig core-mnb02e.mail.aol.com
<ivoks> dig webprd-m91.mail.aol.com
<ivoks> to su sve privatne adrese
<obrut> a i danas inace nije nista cudno da hrpu servera stavljaju na privatne ip adrese :) pa se negdje NATira za one za koje treba... znam kakvo je stanje u jednom domacem provideru :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> al ja sam dobio cert da se mail server spojio na ova dva i slao spam
<ivoks> kak se opce mogao spojiti
<ivoks> imam firewall koji govori da u to vrijeme nije bilo nikakve komunikacije
<Mmike> budz0r: pa puse ti saljem :D
<jelly> starting delivery 397546: msg 139743 to remote traumefrende@neznastistosutraume.hr
<BotaniCar> Majke im se nalemam i Kayakovcima ! Helpdesk ( bez ticket attachmenta ) mi na disku ima potpis od ~3GB ; nekaj su probavali popraviti, fejlali, mak'li se, na disku ostavili 35GB dupliciranih falova i smecha. Ne bi ni skuzio da mi se backup skripta nije pobunila da je ono kaj backupira za red velicine vece nego dan prije 
<BotaniCar> Govnari Smrti ! 
<BotaniCar> I, danas dobijem mail da jel bi renewao licencu :D
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je postar dosao ocitati plin :) 
<jelly> kak
<BotaniCar> Sad i to oni rade .. 
<rut> ko i tete na tisku ... jos ce i busilice pocet prodavat
<BotaniCar> Citam da ce iNovine kiosci uskoro poceti pruzati i usluge objekta brze prehrane :) 
<obrut> a cuj, u chamonixu na kioscima prodaju opremu za penjanje  i imaju veci izbor nego u cijelom zagrebu :)
<BotaniCar> Sunac im, pa kaj ce te tete sve morati moci znati raditi .. a ja k'o klinac brijao da je super raditi na kiosku :D
<rut> super .. odmah i playboy procitas onak sa nogu sa pomfritom
<BotaniCar> Dobijes pomfri drito u duplericu, da podmaze :)
<rut> bas :)
<rut> kad ides na GO muffin 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, na jesen vjerojatno 
<Mmike> Jel' tko kad radio multiboot USBjek sa grubom?
<Mmike> imam jedno 5-6 iso imageta koje bih htio bootati kroz grub sa usb diska
<Mmike> jel' to more ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: let mi gugl det for ju ! http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: probo si, znas da radi i to sve?
<BotaniCar> Ako pise na internetima, na 15 kartica teksta, istina je i radi ! :) 
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> kak uopce mogu sumLJat u inter-gent!
<BotaniCar> Ae :)
<BotaniCar> Samo .. tip u clanku iznad pretpostavlja da bi ti grub naselio na taj USB disk 
<BotaniCar> A ja sam te procitao kao da bi iskoristio postojeci grub
<BotaniCar> E, ovom moras vjerovat' ili ces dobiti otkaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<BotaniCar> mk-grub-n-iso , o0o0o
<dodobas> ako ne znate sto bi radili u subotu ... http://goturniri.blog.hr/2015/06/1631947719/1-lipovljanski-goturnir-20-06-2015-najava.html
<jelly> ovak nes? http://www.preining.info/blog/2015/05/usb-stick-update-debian-is-back-plus-grml/
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  :D
<weshmashian> i tak
<BotaniCar> zvucis k'o moja zena kad procijeni da ju zapostavljam 
<BotaniCar> "i tak"; i onda shuti
<BotaniCar> "kaj i tak" 
<BotaniCar> " MA ZNAS TI DOBRO KAJ I TAK MAJMUNE"
 * weshmashian izvlaci tudje frustracije uz minimalan trud
<BotaniCar> Master is master :)
<Mmike> http://tinyurl.com/oyn854t
<BotaniCar> Mmike: +1 ! :) 
<ivoks> pa dobro koji k
<ivoks> kaj sam ja lud ili kaj
<ivoks> 06:44:55.483687 00:22:99:36:90:07 > 00:50:56:aa:36:da, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 82: 172.16.0.100.1024 > 172.16.0.254.69:  40 RRQ "pxelinux.0" octet blksize 1432 tsize 0
<ivoks> 06:44:55.484592 00:50:56:aa:36:da > 00:22:99:36:90:07, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 69: 192.168.247.52.58340 > 172.16.0.100.1024: UDP, length 27
<ivoks> spoji se na ip 172.16.0.254.69
<ivoks> spoji se na ip 172.16.0.254
<ivoks> a ovaj mu vraca promet kao 192.168.247.52
<ivoks> sto je ip adresa na sasvim drugom interfaceu (eth0), dok je 172.16.0.254 na eth1
<ivoks> kak, jeboga
<jelly> koji OS na bootp/dhcp serveru?
<ivoks> ubuntu 14.04
<jelly> ah, ubuntu
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> to inace radi sasvim ok
<ivoks> imam N ovakvih setupa
<ivoks> dhcp uredno radi:
<ivoks> 06:44:53.527535 00:50:56:aa:36:da > 00:22:99:36:90:07, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 172.16.0.254.67 > 172.16.0.100.68: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 300
<jelly> valjda mora malo da sara, ili je cudo na :69 nekak krivo pokonfigurirano
<ivoks> pa to je tftpd-hpa
<ivoks> radi ko urica na 100 lokacija
<jelly> dakle komad softvera star 30 godina
 * jelly isto nikad nije vidio da to krivo radi
<jelly> a di je fizicki spojen eth0, nemre nikak slucajno do tog segmenta di je klijent?
<ivoks> taj dio ne znam
<ivoks> al ne bi trebali biti na istom layeru 2
<jelly> mozda je to stvarno islo van prek eth0
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> jer sniffam na eth1
<ivoks> al ajde bas da vidim
<rut> mozda ovo pomogne http://serverfault.com/questions/435453/replies-to-request-coming-over-a-relay-goes-to-relays-internal-ip-not-to-origi
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> nije problem dhcp
<ivoks> i preko eth0 nis ne ide van
<ivoks> jednostavno mi nije jasno
<ivoks> 172.16.0.0/16 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 172.16.0.254 
<ivoks> ruta je ok
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> cak i kada pokrenem tftp s lokalnog stroja, ne radi
<ivoks> (nisam ja instalirao stroj)
<ivoks> ok, maknuo tftpd-hpa i stavio neki drugi i sve radi
<Mmike> nekad ovaj juju
<Mmike> nekad
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> vileni: :* :)
<jelly> zasto debianova politika drzanja istoj kernel ABIja nekad nije dobra:
<jelly> <HexaByte> Hey guys. Jesterday afternoon I have updated my Debian 6 VM, including kernel. After reboot there were kernel errors like: RIP: e030:[<ffffffff8128c528>]  [<ffffffff8128c528>] tcp_send_fin+0x37/0x1ab. Going to old kernel was not an option, because update has rewritten vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64. I finally managed the system to work again by using vmlinuz-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 from my backup.
<BotaniCar> Hehe, zasto imanje backup imagea nikad nije lose :) 
<vileni> Mmike: what?
<Mmike> Jesterday!
<obrut> Mmike: lako za Jesterday, reci ti nama jel dobro zareze stavio ?
<Mmike> Engleski to cudno ima, nije k'o u hrvatskom.
<Mmike> Ne vrijedi ista logika :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sunac ti, moram sad ic vidzet koliko MIPSa ima moj :D
<Mmike> jesi vidio :)
<vileni> super je puppet
<vileni> jos da mi zeli reci zasto ne radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: al cekaj, kak si benchmarkao ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam, googlo sam :D
<Mmike> vileni: ansible, salt, nemoj puppet
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vec su ti ga nagurali
<Mmike> e, da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: post'o sam ti na FB cime i kaj sam ja mjerio, aj' ti :) 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> na sastanku sam 
<BotaniCar> koji proc imas ? :D
<BotaniCar> To smijes i na sastanku rec na glas, s ponosom ! :) 
<Mmike> i7-4790K
<BotaniCar> au, nadjebat ces me jako 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> 16.06.2015 na Vas mirovinski racun uplacen je novi mirovinski doprinos u iznosu 
<ivoks> od 0,02 hrk (uplata kamata ostvarenih na privremenom računu).
<ivoks> wow!
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<dodobas> pa kako nisu dodali neki sound compresor u hangouts... prvi put koristim.... i grozno je... 8 ljudi... za svakog moram podesavat jacinu zvuka
<dodobas> lose...
<dodobas> mumble ondnosno murmur to ima ...
<Mmike> he
<Mmike> dodobas, kra?
<Mmike> dodobas, ja nemam s tim bedova
<Mmike> dodobas, imam bedova sa svmi drugim - video je los do ocajan, CPU usage je enorman, 'potrosnja' mreze je nevjeorjatna...
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> s cim izmjerit gflopse?
<vileni> http://icl.cs.utk.edu/hpcc/
<reSpawn> d vecer
<sillyslux> yet another chat.. https://gitter.im a imaju i irc servera :) irc.gitter.im
<Mmike> Jel' ima smisla doma imat ECC ram?
<obrut> ako ti ga netko pokloni, uzmi ... inace, preskupo za po doma, a nije ti bas valjda tak kriticno sto vrtis :)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> razmisljam bas
<Mmike> tj, natezem se s likom na tviteru
<Mmike> (za ne povjerovat)
<Mmike> moj 'kucni server' doma
<Mmike> preko 6 godina ga imam
<Mmike> krenijo od nekog P3, pa dogurao do ovog athlona sad
<Mmike> krenio sa 3 320GB sata diska u raid5 polju, pa dosao do 7 2TB diskovlja u raid6 polju
<Mmike> imao sam bedove s diskovima, s kontrolerima, s kablovima
<Mmike> nikad s memorijom
<Mmike> ok, imao sam srece, nije crkla nikad
<Mmike> al' bogme se nit stroj nije smrzavao ili stojaznam sto, potrgao raid zbog lose memorije
<Mmike> isto s desktopom
<Mmike> stroj radi stalno, nikad ga ne gasim
<Mmike> mozda da sam u svemiru, onda ajde
<Mmike> al' ovak, tuj, po doma... kajjaznam
<obrut> tak i ja... dok nisam imao dedicirani kucni server, glavni komp mi je radio 24h dnevno osim kad sam bio na godisnjem
<obrut> dakle bar jedna kanta non stop radi, nikad problemi s nicim
<obrut> trenutni kucni server mi je atom baziran, sklepan za sicu
<Mmike> i onda ja sad opet pitam
<Mmike> koja je svra ECC memorije?
<Mmike> kak cesto se desavaju te greske da se to isplati imat?
<Mmike> pornjavatori imaju sve servere sa ECC memorijom
<Mmike> i ono, memorija crkava
<Mmike> ne tak cesto k'o diskovi, al' crkava
<Mmike> .weather phoenix
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Phoenix, AZ | Temperature: 112°F / 44°C; Humidity: 7%; Pressure: 29.73in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 51 mins, 40 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 114°F / 46°C; Low of 82°F / 28°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 115°F / 46°C; Low of 79°F / 26°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 114°F / 46°C; Low of 81°F / 27°C | (1 more message)
<Mmike> 44!
<Mmike> jebote :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovic-i-mrsic-unistavaju-poduzetnike-100000-kn-kazne-ako-ne-nadziru-slobodno-vrijeme-radnika/826280.aspx
<Mmike> kakvi majmuni
<Mmike> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd
<Mmike> ltc ide gore :)
<Mmike> grcka :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-19
<BotaniCar> jelly: uslikalo te kad si u subotu isao van https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10421300_10205876277617967_2774112240983015816_n.jpg?oh=47bc3f08f83c8f7674b29a474f62a735&oe=55E8DFC8 :) 
<rut> hahahahahah
<rut> svaka cast muffin
<jelly> BotaniCar: tak mrsav sam bio pred 20 godina...
<BotaniCar> Svejjednako si zgodan ! 
<dodobas> ytro
<vileni> Mmike: freenas inzistira na ecc ramu, i ne zele ti ni pomoci ako kazes da ga nisi imao
<jelly> jbmtidebian
<jelly> ubuntu je popravio certificate path verification da preferira SHA-2 u libnss (kojeg firefox, thunderbird, chrome za SSL/TLS) jos u 2. mjesecu, debian jos nije
<jelly> i ak idem na https://webmail.iskon.hr sa debiana veli mi da je insecure
<Mmike> kak se na engleskom veli 'obrada' neke stvari?
<jelly> cover
<jelly> osim ak je remix, onda je remix
<Mmike> cover!
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtMbX1QVO_w
<datase> YouTube: Grabuone Outfitters Snake Hunt Mississippi Style Boat Motor Explodes - 0:00:54 - 67137 views - 198 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ova staza vn austrije dosta dobro izgleda
<Mmike> kaj ovaj vikend to?
<Mmike> a ja na more idem
<Mmike> o sreco zivotna
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas sad zavrsava prvi trening
<jelly> kiši
<Mmike> a ja biciklom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kupanje ti ne gine :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas sam se fino usrecio
<SilverSpace> Vettelu otiso mjenjac
<SilverSpace> http://www.ictbusiness.info/internet/ako-ste-zarazeni-ht-vas-moze-iskljuciti-s-interneta
<vileni> super, osim sto neznam gdje ces skinuti alate za skeniranje ako te iskljuce
<jelly> ak ti racunalo DDoSa, onda je bolje prvo odrezati, pa vratiti kad se korisnik javi
<jelly> mi za spam isto tak radimo.  Za DDoS ne znam koja je procedura
<jelly> ali za spamanje mozemo blokirati samo mail, sto je manji problem korisniku
<vileni> jelly: jel ima kakvih komplikacija oko bridge moda na iskonu?
<jelly> vileni: bridge mode je uvijek komplikacija, moras ga eksplicitno zatraziti
<vileni> trenutacno bih svasta eksplicitno rekao u smjeru iskona :)
<jelly> samo daj
<vileni> U slučaju da vam iz nekog razloga ipak treba bridge mode (način povezivanja na internet prilikom kojeg je potrebno ručno pokrenuti konekciju) - zahtjev za promjenom možete poslati putem korisničkih stranica.
<vileni> iz nekog razloga = hocu normalan router
<jelly> brijem da mozes traziti i pozivom na kopo, ali nisam 100% siguran
<vileni> jelly: a na kopo ce me docekati tehnicar koji razumije sto pricam ili studentica sa laznim imenom kojoj je internet = facebook? :)
<jelly> uglavnom, ono sto ne mozes je sam to podesiti i ocekivati da ostane nakon iduceg flashanja ili rekonfiguracije
<jelly> vileni: studentica, ofkors
<jelly> ali cula je za bridž mod 
<vileni> uglavnom, ako podesim to preko web sucelja ili studentice, ostaje permanentno? i da li mi onda trebaju login podaci?
<jelly> neces to podesiti, nego samo zatraziti... onda ce se to propagirati do nekog tko smije preswitchati CPE u bridge mod
<jelly> koliko znam to ne ide automatski, i nece biti odmah na klik
<vileni> dakle web je digitalna studentica
<Mmike> vileni: a reko sam ti fino da amis uzmes
<jelly> i nakon toga ti naravno trebaju login podaci na tvom PPP endpointu
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> studentica je kljuc
<Mmike> i ja sam primijentio studentice
<Mmike> vileni: kaj vlasta veli? :)
<Mmike> vileni: BotaniCar: jel' imate neki jednostavan nacin za poslat putty konfiguraciju korisniku?
<vileni> Mmike: na sto? :)
<vileni> amis nema 50/10
<Mmike> ima, kak nebi imo
<Mmike> 40/10 cu ja uzet
<Mmike> vdsl, jel
<vileni> Mmike: to je optika
<vileni> a, ok
<vileni> nema toga tamo
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> gotovo svukud di imas amis imas vdsl
<Mmike> optike nema, nazalost :(
<vileni> odi zovi pa pitaj, sigurno nema
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> zvao, pitao, ima :)
<vileni> za moju adresu?
<Mmike> novi zagreb cijeli ima
<Mmike> pa ti si u travnom, ne?
<vileni> dugave
<Mmike> oo, republika
<Mmike> kak sam to smetnuo s uma
<vileni> pricali smo o tome
<Mmike> ugl, ak nisi tamo u kamenarki iza, onda ima
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, sad su javili da ce kroz 7 radnih dana to
<Mmike> jedini bed s amisom je kaj ga vipnet preuzima :)
<jelly> to nece potrgati tehnicki dio
<vileni> Mmike: koliko im je 40/10?
<vileni> uzeli smo ono probno na 3 mjeseca
<vileni> ako en budu dobri ide bnet ili amis
<jelly> vileni: i koja je stvarna brzina linka?
<Mmike> jelly: hoce potrgati sluzbu za korisnike
<Mmike> vipnet/bnet su ocajni, valjda je samo tele2 losiji od toga
<jelly> Mmike: da, ali ak ima dobru paricu to mu ionako ne igra
<Mmike> vileni: nemam pojma, ja sam nacimao zenu da mi da za istu cijenu za koju sad imam 12/1 DSL
<Mmike> 225 kuna 
<Mmike> al' bez telke
<Mmike> samo internet i telefon
<Mmike> navodno 180 kuna samo internet, bez telefona
<Mmike> vid't ceom ocel' to proc
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> jelly: istina
<jelly> bilosta/10 je super
<Mmike> jelly: jednom su mi macke pojele kabl , onak, ne do kraja, al' sranja bilo
<jelly> 10/10 bi meni bilo sasvim ok :-)
<Mmike> i resetira mi se internet, ono, 3-4 puta dnevno prestane radit pa proradi odmah
<Mmike> lud sam bio
<Mmike> lik iz amisa me 10 dana zvao svakodnevno
<vileni> jelly: pa bas to
<Mmike> gledao, mjerio, trudio se
<Mmike> i onda me pita na kraju 'jel imate vi mozda domace zivotinje neke'
<Mmike> reko
<Mmike> CARE :)
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> zamijenio kabl i sve radi :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta imas, macku? :)
<vileni> aha, sad vidim
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> a'l taj effor, ja sam odusvljen bio, bilo mi neugodno na kraju 
<Mmike> vileni: 2 :)
<jelly> vileni: ima dijete
<vileni> 2 macke i dijete
<Mmike> ne, dijete jos bilo sisa-pelena
<jelly> bez uba?
<SilverSpace> bio u setnji sa Frankom i sreli razrednog prijatelja koji kaze da franku nitko u razredu nista ne vjeruje 
<SilverSpace> i pocne nabrajati kaj franko kaze 
<SilverSpace> reko mali Franko ne laze sve je to on bio i vidio 
<SilverSpace> mali ne vjeruje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj me ni ne cudi nitko nije od njih prije skole bio u kazalistu 
<SilverSpace> ili kinu 
<SilverSpace> a da ne kazem franko je obisao sve muzeje u zagrebu a bogami i okolici 
<SilverSpace> koja zmija :) https://farm1.staticflickr.com/107/251767329_f9a3631dd6.jpg
<pkiller> jel netko zna kakav sustav koristi porezna uprava? Vidio sam danas neki firefox otvoren a unutra neka simulacija DOS-a :) mislim bar tako izgleda
<rut> ultra max 200/100 za 271kn 
<Mmike> rut: da, ak uzmes na 2 godine
<Mmike> pkiller: a znam ja :( apisit im to radi, proprietary govno
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> proprietary, cuj mene :)
<rut> pa sto fali tome na 2g ..bnet iskon i ostali nece jos 2g doci ni do 100
<Mmike> a i to sto kazes
<rut> sad bnet nudi nesto turbo 50  .. vip nudi nekih 120 (mos mislit prek bnet-a) ..
<rut> iskon vdsl .. bla bla .. a sretni su oni koji imaju toliko koliko oni nude max 
<rut> ja uzeo 100/20 (prva 3mj)  .. leti .. sto da kezem .. 
<Mmike> vip nudi optiku, bnet je kabl
<Mmike> i ocajan je
<Mmike> neznam kaki je vip
<Mmike> jel' moze tmux nekak jednostavno pokrenut 100 windowa/panela i usshjat se di treba i to sve fino splitat, bez da pisem skriptu?
<rut> Mmike zar ne pise "sitnin slovima" 120mbita preko bnet-a za to sto vip nudi 
<pkiller> Mmike: pa nije valjda preko browsera? ili je samo kao neki emulator u browseru
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grcic-i-mrak-taritas--ni-mi-ni-drugi-ministri-nismo-u-sukobu-interesa----to-je-samo-zakonska-neuskladenost-/1369287/
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> Mmike: jel uvijek na 100 istih?
<jelly> rut: FTTB ce bit ok, tamo di ga bude, a vdsl ovak kak se deploya sad je hit and miss
<rut> ma bnet mi nije jasan .. imaju optiku do zgrade .. pa coax do stana kod korisnika 
<rut> brzina ajde ... al da mi nisu mogli rjesit problem prometa bnet-iskon .. ma .. 
<jelly> rut: politicki problem, ne tehnicki
<jelly> peering postoji odavno, al brijem da otkad ih je VIP kupio ne postoji interes da se link podeblja
<jelly> rut: "daj source, dest pa mozemo provjerit"
<jelly> iptables ... -m comment --comment "bla bla" mi je super
<jelly> poslije na iptables -L vidis sta je sta
<Mmike> jelly: recimo, da
<jelly> hmm, bnet isto ima 10 Mbps upload _navodno_ al za 14/2.5 -> 42/10 moras platit ekstra 100kn
<jelly> doduse 14/2.5 je jeftinije nego sto mi firma nudi :-)
<rut> jelly: gotovo je sad kad sam na t-comu . upravo danas bnetu vratio opremu 
<rut> a dest je bio 213.191.144.0/24
<rut> ups . 25
<rut> doduse isto je bilo i prema www.iskon.hr
<rut> ping od normalnih 30ms pa do 1.2s
<rut> vpn tunel neupotrebljiv 
<rut> 3x ih zvao . pa mi objasnjavali ovo ono .. postavljali neka mjerenja pa nista .. itd itd itd 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui-ptIEz674
<datase> YouTube: F1 2015 Austrian GP Massa almost hit Ferrari Boss Maurizio Arrivabene Free Practice 1 - 0:00:33 - 301 views - 16 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da vidio sam :) dobro da ga je vidio 
<rut> kakva je ovo tuga i jad .. pa evo produzeni vikend ce ..
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWMug_rXQrQ
<datase> YouTube: Luka Bulić - Produženi vikend (Ne tražim ništa + Metak) - 0:01:33 - 3482 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> P2 vettel prvi
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<ipozgaj> oj
<hbogner> o/
<rut> i ko kaze da je tcom sranje :)
<jelly> .o/
<rut> http://s27.postimg.org/d25khxkpf/Screenshot_from_2015_06_19_19_15_41.png
<SilverSpace> no da
<jelly> da SilverSpace, tak browsanje izgleda bez NoScripta i ABP-a
<rut> http://s3.postimg.org/mk5o9ft5v/Screenshot_from_2015_06_19_19_33_39.png
<rut> eto .. testiranje 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tcom mi je preskup 
<reSpawn> d vecer
<rut> sramote da nemogu naci posten server da probam full 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> pazi ove zgubidane http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/liberland-optuzio-hrvatsku-za-invaziju-ovo-nema-nigdje-u-civiliziranoj-europi-/826504.aspx
<jelly> potrpat sve u marice, jednu domacu, jednu srpsku, i razvozit po zatvorima na random
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zoran-milanovic--ako-pobijedim-na-izborima-produljit-cu-odluku-o-zamrznutom-franku--koliko-god-bude-trebalo---/1369586/
<Mmike> ahaha, cuj jadnika
<Mmike> nezna kaj bi drugo
<Mmike> kakav lik
<jelly> lol, Mađarska gradi zid prema Srbiji http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/orban-o-velikom-madjarskom-zidu-prema-srbiji-stitimo-drzavu-da-nam-ne-udju-/826500.aspx
<jelly> Mmike: ne kuzim zasto SDP drzi tog lika, on im je napravio takvu stetu da se iducih 8 godina nece oporavit
<jelly> bahat, a bez ikakve podloge
<jelly> mozda bi trebao pitat frenda koji je u toj stranci
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa ne mogu ga izbaciti i priznati gresku kaj su ga birali 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=21&v=8ezkNU9VDNs
<Mmike> kak nebi mobli
<datase> YouTube: Ivo Karlovic Record 45 Aces vs Tomas Berdych ● Halle 2015 ᴴᴰ - 0:01:34 - 301 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> mogu, da hoce
<Mmike> al' su debili
<Mmike> bezkicmenjaci i nesposobnjakovici
<SilverSpace> ne mogu 
<Mmike> ono dvoje-troje kaj su 'normalni' su dobili pedalu iz stranke
<SilverSpace> kak bi ti priznao da si pogrijesio 
<Mmike> lijepo, ovak: "Pogrijesio sam"
<SilverSpace> ne ide to tak u politici 
<Mmike> debili
<SilverSpace> 37 godina ima karlovic
<jelly> Mmike: pa bas to, najnormalnija je bila darkerica koju su nogirali odma, zbog sitnice
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> jer cacic nije mogo uz nju provodit svoje plomble i omble
<Mmike> onda ona kolaricka
<Mmike> koja se usudila rec kaj smrdi
<Mmike> isto, aj bok
<SilverSpace> gis ti babe u politici :)
<SilverSpace> dis/gis
<jelly> radije cu glasat za kradeze nego za ove
<SilverSpace> jelly: uh sad ce Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> srce ga strefilo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, pobogu, zasto?
<jelly> SilverSpace: a ja sam lijevi koliko moze bit a da se krene u revoluciju
<Mmike> pa kaj ti mislis da hadeze zna kaj bi?
<Mmike> pa daj ti to pogle, molim te
<Mmike> ovi, SDP, neznaju di bi kaj bi
<Mmike> sve kaj rade useru
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto tocno znas na cemu si s njima, iskreniji su 
<Mmike> sve su usrali
<Mmike> i sad imas s druge strane HDZ
<Mmike> koji da zna kaj bi ove bi fino sterao u kurac
<Mmike> al' ne
<jelly> zato su splitjani glasali za onog svog idiota
<Mmike> nema nit jedan komentar s njihove strane oko toga kaj ovi krivo rade
<Mmike> nist!
<Mmike> al' bitno da karamarko prica o jugonostalgicarima i komunistima
<Mmike> ti isto veze nemaju kaj bi
<Mmike> pa im je jedina nada da jos ima 'pravih rvatina' dovoljno da dobiju vecinu u saboru
<Mmike> govna govna
<jelly> kad ni jedni ni drugi nemaju muda doci na vlast i napravit takve promjene da 100% izgube iduce izbore
<Mmike> ne radi se o mudima
<Mmike> radi se o znanju, sposobnosti
<Mmike> ovi neznaju kaj bi
<Mmike> to k'o da imas cluster koji tesko radi
<Mmike> pa restartas
<Mmike> jer kad restartas bar je 10 minuta ok
<Mmike> jer neznas kaj bi drugo
<Mmike> pa restartas
<jelly> ma naslo bi se u svakoj stranci 5% ljudi koji znaju sto napraviti
<Mmike> jer ak ides drkat i gledat mozda jos jace nesh potrgas
<Mmike> jelly, pa daj mi ih reci
<Mmike> u hdzu bila ona dalicka
<Mmike> pa je pobjegla glavom bez obzira
<jelly> oni rade, ne pricaju gluposti na tv
<Mmike> jer je skuzila da su debili oko nje
<Mmike> nece nama nit puno gore s HDZom
<Mmike> bit ce nam drugacije gore ;)
<SilverSpace> kak ju je zarolal da se vratila nazad preko mreze https://www.facebook.com/TennisTV/videos/10153413808623958/?fref=nf
<jelly> bit ce isto
<jelly> a isto znaci lagano toni u dublja sranja
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> hdz ce mozda malo olabavit birokraciju glede poduzetnistva i to
<jelly> niko nece uvesti auditing u javnu sluzbu i zabraniti nova radna mjesta dok se sve institucije ne smanje 20%
<Mmike> al' ce nas bacit nazad u nacizmofasizam sa ustaslukom i sranjima
<Mmike> meh
<jelly> boli me djon, nek se svi pozdravljaju desnom rukom ili desnom kitom uvis
<Mmike> daj ti meni jelly reci
<Mmike> kak systemd
<SilverSpace> meh
<jelly> al nek srede trosak drzave i povedu ekonomiju u nekom smjeru
<jelly> kak?  Ne znam, prerano je rec
<jelly> nisam ga stavljao na produkciju, a za po doma radi ok
<SilverSpace> Francuska ministrica zaštite okoliša je pozvala na bojkot Nutelle jer njezina proizvodnja, navodno, ugrožava prirodu.
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> koji to proizvod ne ugrozava
<SilverSpace> kaj god da proizvodis moras drkat u prirodu
<SilverSpace> njemci ne zele elektroautomobile
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kad bi imali patente i prednost od 5-10 godina u elektromotorima i baterijama, htjeli bi
<SilverSpace> ti patenti puno koce razvoj a opet nekome donose pare
<jelly> ?
<jelly> jedno su patenti za aute, a drugo za softver
 * jelly nema nista protiv patenata za aute, baterije i bilo sta opipljivo
<CrazyLemon> tesla motors disagree :)
<CrazyLemon> +s 
<Mmike> patente treba zabranit
<Mmike> ukinut
<Mmike> obsolete su
<Mmike> imali su smisla 1850tih, vec 1950tih slabije
<Mmike> ili, ak vec trebaju bit, nek traju 2-3-5 godina
<Mmike> a ne 20
<Mmike> dobro veli drug Miro
<Mmike> ubija proizvodnju
<Mmike> james watt napravio parni stroj, patentirao
<jelly> i cim izmislis nesto, za 3 mjeseca ce kinez rev.engineerat i proizvodit klonove 3x jeftinije
<Mmike> razvoj parnog stroja je stagnirao dok patenti nisu istekli
<Mmike> jelly, kinez i danas to radi :) jebe mu se za patente ;)
<jelly> fuck that, ak ja nes korisno izmislim ima da mi bar ovi posteni lopovi plate za prvih 5 godina
<jelly> a mi je trebalo 5-10-20 godina da nadjem tocno koja kombinacija sastojaka radi idealnu farbu za vodene tobogane, zasto bi kinez to isklonirao besplatno?
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--mici-se-s-puta--felippe-massa-na-treningu-skoro-pregazio-mehanicara-ferrarija-/1369625/
<SilverSpace> jebo te novinar
<SilverSpace> katastrofa
<sillyslux> haha ferrari trainira kako zaustavit mercedesa
<sillyslux> silveru? :)
<sillyslux> jedna ribica mije ostala
<sillyslux> znavi sad imam 3
<sillyslux> bas je narastla ta jedna mala ribica :)
<sillyslux> zenka
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: reko ti ja da to zdere sve kaj je zivo
<sillyslux> da :(
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ma nije to mehanicar
<SilverSpace> to je gazda rerrarijeve ekipe
<sillyslux> gazda?! taj mrsavi?
<SilverSpace> novinar pise gluposti 
<SilverSpace> Maurizio Arrivabene
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurizio_Arrivabene
<sillyslux> tako znaci, prvo ih priprema, pa onda na utrki salje pomocnika pred auto
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: skalari su izjelice i tesko da mozes uzgojiti mlad ako su u istom akvariju 
<SilverSpace> sa odraslim
<SilverSpace> znam iz iskustva :)
<sillyslux> da, sad imam i ja to iskustvo :(
<sillyslux> ali jedna je prosla, ima >5cm sad
<sillyslux> stvarno brzo raste
<sillyslux> jedna od >500
<sillyslux> to je nesto malo manje od 0,2%
<Mmike> a vektori?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> ln
<sillyslux> nodge
<Mmike> jos uvijek je sveti rok zatvoren
<Mmike> pfft
<ipozgaj> zijev
<sillyslux> nodge svima
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-20
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Hrki> exit
<jelly> zjev
<SilverSpace> peh
<SilverSpace> mozda bude kisne qvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> jos malo 14h
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.facebook.com/autokamerahr/videos/vb.939785166048937/1080671578626961/?type=2&theaterhttps://www.facebook.com/autokamerahr/videos/vb.939785166048937/1080671578626961/?type=2&theater
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.facebook.com/autokamerahr/videos/vb.939785166048937/1080671578626961/?type=2&theater
<jelly> cek, nije li to bilo prije dva-tri tjedna vec
<jelly> dem, blokiralo mi stream
<hbogner> o/
<obrut> u sta je taj gledao :)
<SilverSpace> jaja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da nije neki mladic 
<obrut> kakav mladic, pravi mamil
<igustin> Snimke predavanja s DORS/CLUC 2015: http://bit.ly/1GqELcj
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> hm koju kitu ovi misle Jamstvo: 24 mjeseca fizičke, 12 mjeseci pravne
<SilverSpace> dvostruko jamstvo za proizvod
<CrazyLemon> kako dvostruko?
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: 24 fizicke a pravne 12 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim to jamstvo
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace pa zato sto nije dvostruko.. to samo pise da obicni ljudi imajo 24 mjeseci jamstva.. ako kupi poduzece/obrt/stagod onda je 12 mjeseci
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/NQA8jCT wheeee
<vileni> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4446599994
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<obruT> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/S5urv2
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/mB0ecEt 
<Mmike> jel' bilo kaj, jel' bilo kaj?
<Mmike> nakon kaj je alonso ubio raikonena
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ^^ ?
<Mmike> ubuntulog: pa djesi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi citao/radio sto o scala jeziku?
<Mmike> to je ono za industrisjsku kontrolu 
<Mmike> pogona
<Mmike> i svega?
<dodobas> nope ... funkcionalni/objketni jezik na JVM platformi
<Mmike> dodobas: a, znam
<Mmike> nisam :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/sbg8x6M
<ivoks> Mmike: eh, da vidis cemu imam pristup...
<dodobas> ivoks: dokumentima ? :)
<jelly> pornjavi
<jelly> 4k
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> compute power :)
<ivoks> 200 x 8 x http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%204365%20EE.html
<ivoks> sve slozeno u jedan openstack
<ivoks> deployment time: 3h
<ivoks> (od nule, prazni diskovi)
<ivoks> bilo bi brze da ima ssd diskove, al sta sad :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kak je lauda to fino rekao; F1 danas je pickasti cirkus
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^
<jelly> 3h, kad je hardver vec na mjestu i umrezen i na struji?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da slazem se sa Laudom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj mu dode taj EE
<dodobas> SilverSpace: Extreme/Enterprise Edition
<dodobas> ovisi tko kupuje :)
<jelly> kak znas da nije Energy Efficient :-)
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> konfiguriranje istog, a rijec je o high density serverima, je potrajalo 10ak sati, uglavnom zato kaj sam u hodu ucio sintaksu i gdje je sto u tom managementu
<ivoks> za svaki od tih 200 sam morao napraviti particiju ili dvije
<ivoks> rijec je o nekoliko kucista, pa je samo prvi ukljucivao stadij ucenja; preostali su bili samo copy-paste
<jelly> koliko ormara na kraju to zauzme, 4?
<ivoks> teoretski sve stane u jedan
<ivoks> ali je slozeno preko nekoliko ormara
<ivoks> naime, treba to i hladiti :)
<dodobas> jelly: pa e.. ubaci sto god ti odgovara :)
<jelly> ivoks: jebes takav high density kad ga moras razrijediti da se ne pregrije :-)
<ivoks> to je bila sala
<ivoks> ne znam zasto je podijeljen u vise ormara, niti me zanima
<ivoks> to je ionako samo demoware za ono sto tek slijedi iza toga
<dodobas> https://www.theverge.com/2015/3/25/8290303/father-humans-239000-years-ago-iceland-genome
<jelly> ~50 masina po ormaru, 25U zauzeto u svakom, bi bilo sasvim ok
<ivoks> dodobas: zanimljivo
<ivoks> dodobas: to je dosta blizu onome sto bi se moglo zakljuciti iz biblije :)
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> ako je samo covjeka bog stvorio na svoju sliku
<ivoks> i ako samo covjek moze ciniti zlo (zivotinje ne mogu)
<ivoks> znaci li to da je bog zao?
<ivoks> volio bi se sprdat s kuranom i torom, al nisam ih procitao :)
<ivoks> pa mi ostaje samo biblija
<jelly> jos kad bi imao dovoljno znanja da se sprdas na nivou 12-godisnjaka a ne 5-godisnjaka
<ivoks> znate li da je biblija koju danas poznajemo (tocnije, ona koju vjernici misle da poznaju)
<ivoks> nastala tek u 18. stoljecu?
<ivoks> i u njoj se nalaze stvari koje se nikada prije nisu nalazile u bibliji :)
<ivoks> pardon, 17. stoljece
<ivoks> jelly: kaj, net je sad na wordpressu?
<ivoks> er, net.hr
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam
<ivoks> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9-Ubuntu <<>> net.hr
<ivoks> ;; global options: +cmd
<ivoks> ;; Got answer:
<ivoks> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 29787
<ivoks> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<ivoks> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<ivoks> ;net.hr.				IN	A
<ivoks> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<ivoks> net.hr.			21	IN	A	192.0.78.24
<ivoks> net.hr.			21	IN	A	192.0.78.25
<ivoks> ;; Query time: 4 msec
<ivoks> ;; SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1)
<jelly> nema sanse da je wordpress, to nemre podnijeti kolicinu clanaka koji oni imaju
<ivoks> ;; WHEN: Sun Jun 21 19:22:01 CEST 2015
<ivoks> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 56
<ivoks>  /exec -o je zakon :)
<jelly> s obzirom da rade stari URL-ovi, rekao bi da su dali nekome da upgradea platformu
<ivoks> net.hr.			4002	IN	NS	ns1.wordpress.com.
<ivoks> net.hr.			4002	IN	NS	ns2.wordpress.com.
<ivoks> net.hr.			4002	IN	NS	ns3.wordpress.com.
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> https://adriaticmedianethr.wordpress.com/wp-login.php?redirect_to=https%3A%2F%2Fadriaticmedianethr.wordpress.com%2Fwp-admin%2F&reauth=1
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> http://net.hr/wp-admin
<ivoks> inace, moze wordpress puno vise nego mislis
<jelly> mozda ak se plati $$$
<jelly> ivoks: to sto koriste wp CDN ne znaci da je iza isto wp
<ivoks> pa velim ti
<ivoks> odi na http://net.hr/wp-admin
<ivoks> to nije CDN
<jelly> kak znas?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> zelis reci da su podigli wodpress, samo kako bi u njemu ukljucili cdn plugin koji je onda proxy prema stranici
<ivoks> ima puno jeftinijig, brzih i jednostavnijih rjesenja :)
<ivoks> cijeli site se promijenio
<jelly> ne, zelim reci da postojanje /wp-admin strane ne govori puno o backendu
<ivoks> ne, ne govori
<ivoks> ali u ovom slucaju je ocito
<jelly> ocito je da se promijenio, nije ocito da je backend wordpress
<ivoks> je, ocito je
<jelly> dole pise powered by wordpress VIP
<jelly> a to je CDN
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je usluga
<ivoks> usluga firme kod koje hostaju stranicu
<ivoks> a usluga se bazira na wordpressu
<ivoks> to je wordpress za VIP klijente
<ivoks> https://vip.wordpress.com/
<jelly> da, to sam i citao
<ivoks> We’ve added 200+ extra features on top of WordPress for everyone on WordPress.com—and just for VIPs, we’ve added hundreds of additional plugins which can be integrated into your sites with a single-click
<jelly> i iza toga i dalje moze biti proxy na nesto lijevo
<ivoks> ma joj daj ne kakaj
<ivoks> wordpress moze izhendlat net.hr
<ivoks> ispred njega je vjerojatno varnish ili neki k
<ivoks> tak da sam site ne radi nista, sve dok se korisnik ne ulogira
<ivoks> neauth korisnicima se servira maltene staticni sadrzaj sa varnisha
<jelly> pa vjerojatno moze, ak je mogla java moze i wp statiku hendlat
<ivoks> been there, done that, slozio mozda i prometnije stranice od net.hr
<jelly> ovo je imalo ~10k req/s
<ivoks> sasvim moguce
<ivoks> iako sumnjam; prije bi rekao da je to bilo 10k konekcija u sekundi
<ivoks> i to keepalive
<jelly> right, krivi graf
<jelly> 4k req
<jelly> to su pofriskali ima vec 10 dana
<jelly> ah, i stari linkovi ipak vise ne rade, bar ne svi http://net.hr/automoto/revolucija-veliki-gazda-uvodi-drasticne-promjene-u-formuli-1/
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/znanstvenici-odlucili-krave-dovesti-u-red-podrigivanjem-i-izmetom-sada-vec-previse-unistavaju-atmsoferu/
<jelly> postoji jednostavno rjesenje, krave se dovedu u red tak da ih bude manje
<SilverSpace> meso treba zabraniti
<jelly> to se nece nikad desiti, osim toga postoji postotak ljudi kojima meso nuzno treba u prehrani
<ivoks> meni npr
<ivoks> bez mesa postao bi serijski ubojica :)
<ivoks> ne zelim ni pomisliti na svijet bez prsuta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi mogo bez mesa
<dodobas> ivoks: a prsut od tune/lososa ?
<SilverSpace> jebo ovo ne bu dobro zavrsilo ovi Rusi gomilaju oruzje na sve strane
<dodobas> cuo americkog pilota... u mirovini... da su bile 3 atomske bombe u zraku iznad Tokija... sve dok japanci nisu potpisali poraz
<jelly> ivoks: prsut je ok, svinje ne generiraju toliko metana
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da 
<SilverSpace> u to vrijeme ameri nisu imali osim te dvije kaj su bacili 
<dodobas> meso... ja bih sad potegnuo do Sarajeva na Grbavicu, po sušeni ramstek ... mmmm
<vileni> dodobas: zatvorit ce se dok dodjes :)
<vileni> mi smo jednom otisli na cevape, ~6h voznje do tamo
<dodobas> ne radi tržnica nedjeljom..., ne znam jel sutra rade... s obzirom da je neki praznik...
<vileni> danas sam jeo ramstek u "Na Sušaku"
<vileni> jako dobar, ali njihova definicija medium rare je vise kao well done
<dodobas> vileni: đe je to ?
<vileni> rijeka
<SilverSpace> rika
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jebote kaj nisi gledao kapelske krijesove :)
<dodobas> e... ako si u Rijeci... ima nesto sto ne bi trebao propustiti ... pizzeria Bracera... u centru...
<dodobas> odhebes pizze i naruci rebarca ...
<dodobas> mala rebarca su previse ... za 30kn :)
<dodobas> samo sto nemaju rebarca nedjeljom i vjerojatno praznikom ...
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a tko ce znat... gledam crtiće ... :)
<jelly> kud odu rebarca nedjeljom?
<dodobas> a peku samo pizze ... 
<dodobas> no stvarno... Bracera... rebarca ... top tip
<dodobas> eheh ... Bracera jer anagram od rebarca ... :)
<jelly> ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ove godine riješeno 47 krađa, odnosno 50 posto njih. No, to ne znači da je svaki put bicikl pronađen, nego samo da je dokazano da je ukraden, preprodan, rastavljen ili odbačen.
<jelly> od onih koje su prijavljene
<SilverSpace> i do 2000kn
<SilverSpace> vrijedni
<reSpawn> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-20
<Hrki> yee, cavsi osvojili :D
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/FLNzhK3
<ivoks> pljusak
<ivoks> trajao je cijele 4 sekunde
<ivoks> evo mojih vitezova :D
<ivoks> vi koji ste diplomirali, koliko u prosjeku treba biti stranica u diplomskom?
<ivoks> ja ih imam 8 za sad :)
<ivoks> 1966. Ford je pomeo pod sa svima u Le Mansu
<ivoks> ponovio je to i 67.
<ivoks> i 68.
<ivoks> i 69. s istim autom iz 68.
<ivoks> onda su rekli 'ajte, vi porshei, ferrariji i igracke, nastavite se dalje igrati'
<ivoks> 50 godina kasnije, opet su dosli pokazati tko je gazda
<ivoks> i opet pomeli pod sa svima, ove godine odnijeli su 1., 3. i 4. mjesto 
<ivoks> 1966. su u formaciji usli u cilj, 1-2-3
<ivoks> http://assets.blog.hemmings.com/wp-content/uploads//2015/06/FordGT_Heritage_1966_FordGTMkIIFIALeMans.jpg
<ivoks> veni, vidi, vici
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-isle-of-man-36482948
<ivoks> ne bi mi bas bilo svejedno
<BotaniCar> Ja pisem najbolju dokumentaciju. Ne pise mi se, ali kad napisem, potapsem sam sebe po ledjima :)
<BotaniCar> da ne pricam kak sjajno ispadne kad dokumentiram nesto sto razumijem :) 
<ivoks> Obavještavamo Vas da je Banka Splitsko-dalmatinska d.d. privremeno nedostupna za uplate. Ukoliko uplaćujete u korist računa Banke Splitsko-dalmatinske d.d. ( VBDI 4109006 ) postoji mogućnost da nalozi neće biti izvršeni te da će biti stornirani na kraju dana.Molimo Vas da provjerite sa svojim kupcima i dobavljačima koji imaju otvorene račune u Banci Splitsko-dalmatinskoj, imaju li račun u 
<ivoks> drugim bankama na koji im možete izvršiti uplate .
<ivoks> cini se da ovi propadaju
 * BotaniCar pusta suzu za svaku banku koja ode u krasni *****
<BotaniCar> ivoks: od koje godine imas "jamming adventures" web ? ne znam zakaj sam te reklamirao na svom FB-u 2013, ali sad mi je reklama iskrsnula u "your memories" :)
<BotaniCar> "Tko kaze da se ne moze napraviti dobar, turisticki orijentiran, web ?" # mora da si mi nekaj grdo pomogao kad sam te isao reklamirati :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> od 2010.
<BotaniCar> Svaka cast, idu godine :)
<ivoks> bome, idu
<ivoks> :/
<Mmike> e, DANAS se idem vozit hidroavionom, fakat!
<BotaniCar> Ima da navijacima-ustasama prsne kapilara kad ovo vide http://tinyurl.com/hztbfgp
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ste zvali kontrolu leta, pa imate ojkvirnu procjenu kad *u stvari* dolazi ? :D
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, nude mi za 800€ tecaj kako napisati biznis kejs :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: zakon fotka :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: jos 50 godina i bit ce ih vise .. ili manje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, dosao je 3 sata kasnije, a mi htjeli na 1dnevni izlet u split
<Mmike> valjda ce kisurina prestat skoro, naime, idemo danas popodne
<ivoks> steta kaj ne lete za murter
<ivoks> pa mislim, di bi mi bio kraj da imam let murter - split
<ivoks> turiste bi prevozili avionom, a ne kombijem
<BotaniCar> bas sam htio pitati koliko putnika mu treba da bude ekonomski isplativ let 
<ivoks> zamisli dozivljaj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mozes ti dogovoriti vanrednu liniju, ako imas dovoljno gostiju ? 
<ivoks> web im je radio nivas
<ivoks> vidis vidis
<BotaniCar> Fakat bi bilo izvrsno da ih zbrines end-to-end
<ivoks> http://www.ec-air.eu/hr/o-nama/flota/dehavilland-twin-otter-6-300
<ivoks> pa i sad ih zbrinem, ali vozimo ih kombijem
<ivoks> bila bi veca fora da dolete do kajaka
<ivoks> ovaj twin otter nam non-stop prelijece preko glave
<ivoks> 19 sjedala
<BotaniCar> http://eregion.eu/8-6-2016-memorandum-on-silver-eeconomy-development/ # fakat su nam osobe trece zivotne dobi slabo izmikane, nema ciljanih reklama za njih, nish 
<ivoks> doduse, ne znam gdje prtljaga tu stane
<Mmike> ivoks: tvoj otok nije otok, kad dodje oseka postane kopno :)
<Mmike> kaj ce im avijon 
<Mmike> s tim twin otterom bi danas trebali
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj kaj ce im
<ivoks> zbog dozivljaja
<ivoks> mozes i ti do splita trajektom
<ivoks> ne ides jer ti je ovo veca fora
<ivoks> sugavog li vremena
<Mmike> pa i vremenski, trajekt je cca 2 sata, katamaran sat i pol, ovo je 10 minuta
<Mmike> al' da ima cesta do splita to bi bilo 20 minuta ili pol sata
<Mmike> tu ce popodne bit lijepo
<Mmike> nocas je padalo opet k'o da je kraj svijeta
<Mmike> idem u ducan
<BotaniCar> Nemoj samo da od svih krajeva svijeta kojima sam nazocio - propustim pravi :)
<ivoks> majku im
<ivoks> svaki put placem kada placam platni nalog iz predloska 'MJESECNI POREZ I PRIREZ NA DOHODAK'
<ivoks> al rba smisli fore
<ivoks> 'ako nece silom, hoce s milom'
<ivoks> gdje je milom od mile hrnica
<ivoks> evo sunca... vrijeme je za kavu na plazi
<dodobas> alat 'apt' je lates and gratest u odnosu na 'aptitude/apt-get' ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ob^Htroje radi, kaj trebas ?
<dodobas> pa sto se koristi ... jer 'apt' se ne spominje bas cesto... ako odes na neki 'official' guide za ubuntu... recimo na Linode Library
<ivoks> apt i apt-get nije isto
<ivoks> apt koristi apt-get i dpkg u backgroundu
<ivoks> apt-get mora biti backwards kompatibilan
<ivoks> apt ne mora
<ivoks> apt list npr uopce ne postoji u apt-getu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vidis, a man apt veli da su neke opcije ekskluzivne za apt-get, obrnuto se ne spominje 
<ivoks> jemebit drzavu
<BotaniCar> Ahh, rebus ! Tim bije me ? 
<ivoks> opet su promijenili uplatne naloge
<ivoks> i zato meni vec 6 mjeseci stvari ne stimaju
<ivoks> i sad skuzim da cijelo vrijeme doprinose uplacujem dva puta
<ivoks> i tak... pumpam drzavu
<ivoks> ja to fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> to moras raditi namjerno
<ivoks> samo da sjebes ove druge
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao ono poslovicno piljenje grane na kojoj sjedis
<ivoks> prosao ferrari kraj mene
<ivoks> a u njemu lik od preko 60 godina sa zenom
<ivoks> zivot nije fer :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahah :) A nek' mu je sretan put :) 
<jelly> nema "fer" u ferrari
<ivoks> al, ajde
<ivoks> imao je zenu svojih godina
<obruT> ivoks:  i sta bi ti s tim ferrarijem? vozio ili jebo ? i ak bi vozio, dje bi vozio ? nema se tu gdje ganjat s tim
<ivoks> nije jedan od onih koji puknu :)
<ivoks> obruT: pa evo, lik se vozi, ima karlovacke tablice
<ivoks> ne kuzim, di bi se vozio
<ivoks> vozio bi se po autoputu, po slavonskoj, branimirovoj, kak se i sad vozim
<ivoks> samo sto ne bi vozio 230, vec 250
<obruT> u subotu se neka kretencina naganjala s nekim porsheom na sljemenskoj cesti... onak, subota, gomila planinara i biciklista, ovaj ko da je na utrci...
<ivoks> i osjecao bi se sigurnije :)
<obruT> fali mi slovo :P
<obruT> i osim njega, dva debila na motoru
<obruT> jos jedan tip mahne motoristu na uspori i ovaj mu pocne jebat sve po spisku... zao mi je sto nije stao jer mislim da bi ga iscipelarili tamo
<ivoks> ah, ortodoksni biciklisti
<ivoks> sljeme je samo za njih
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/world/asia/to-secure-loans-chinese-women-supply-perilous-collateral-nude-photos.html?_r=0 # hoces kredit? Salji golisave slike :)
<obruT> sljeme je za sve koji se gore ponasaju kak spada, a ovi to definitivno nisu
<obruT> ja inace mrzim sljeme, al ponekad je nezamjenjivo za trening, bilo za trcanje, bilo za bickl
<BotaniCar> Ja krivim holding/zagrebacke ceste, koliko im svaki mjesec dajemo, mogli su trotracnu (dvosmjernu) cestu s po dvije trake za bicikliste (u svakom smjeru) napraviti.
<obruT> BotaniCar: mislis za po gradu ?
<BotaniCar> ne, za na sljeme 
<BotaniCar> Mogli smo autoput' imati do sada do gore
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne
<ivoks> mogli su napraviti zicaru, a cestu ostaviti automobilima ;)
<obruT> za sljeme ? :) obzirom da je rijec o *parku prirode*, a i o planini, meni je logicnije da se autima (osim opskrbe) zabrani gore :)
<ivoks> obruT ne kuzi kad ga se sprda :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja dozvoljavam da bi ljudi htjeli gore/dolje ici bez zicare, da spale kalorije, iako si potpuno u pravu s svojom tvrdnjom.
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa idi ti gore offroad, a meni dozvoli mogucnost da s posrhom odem za 5 minuta gore na grah :) I parking cu platit' :)
<BotaniCar> "s posrhom" :) Smijem se sam sebi :)
<obruT> icem uskoro konacno opet i offroad, kupujem si novi traktor
<BotaniCar> Jel imas i drona s on-follow modom, da te prati i snima ? 
<BotaniCar> to mi je jedno 4x jebenije od gopro spike 
<obruT> sto je je... vidio sam i debile koji se snimaju s dronom, bas na sljemenskoj cesti... frajer snima, a zenska se spusta s motorom, u KRIVOM smjeru po sred ceste. taman se sreli pred zavoj, da je naletio bus, satralo bi je samo tako :P
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> raspustili sabor
<ivoks> !!! prilika za napredak zemlje!!!
<BotaniCar> Nema zaduzivanja do saziva novog ! <3
<Hrki> http://news-bar.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/ured-predsjednice-izbacio-trik-test-za-navijache-are-you-njihov-or-you-nash
<ivoks> jesu objavili kaznu?
<ivoks> kasne vec dva i pol sata s objavom
<Hrki> svakih 10 minuta se prica o tome :D
<Hrki> ko da je to strateski bitno
<Hrki> i kakve veze ima hns kaj se baklje skrivaju i pizdu ?
<BotaniCar> Hoce li netko kazniti i Upravitelja ( Direktora? ) utakmice, jer je pustio recidiviste na tekmu ?
<Hrki> pa bas to
<BotaniCar> Sto je korjen problema. Da nisu usli ne bi ni bilo bakljade
<Hrki> najbolje da stvare krizni porez za te debile
<Hrki> i baklje ce uvijek prosvercat
<Hrki> eod!
<Hrki> isto kak ce uvijek kolumbija izvozit koku XD
<BotaniCar> ja u cijeloj stvari jedino zamjeram liku koji je bacio topovski na vatrogasca ( moglo je biti slucajno, ali vjerujem da je cuga radila svoje )
<Hrki> pa kaj nije ovaj isao to ugasit pa je eksplodiralo ?
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran. 
<Hrki> ali ova krava kaze da so to bili orjunasi
<Hrki> pa njih je lako identificirat
<Hrki> imaju 100 godina i vise
<BotaniCar> Ne veli to ona nego je prepisala od Bujanca :) Znas da im je prepisivanje karakterna osobina :)
<Hrki> no a kaj taj prasac uopce znaci ovoj zemlji osim kaj ga sprdavaju ?? :D
<BotaniCar> Vidim ja da ti nikad nisi imao pouzdanog dilera, taj je vazniji od Sabora i Vlade zajedno :D
<Hrki> hahah :D
<BotaniCar> Pda, jel ti vaznija ekipa koja sama sebe nemre raspustit ili covjek koji nakon "mili, mozes kaj pomoc" dodje unutar sat vremena ? :) 
<Hrki> imas pravo, ovaj bar nije niskorist
<Hrki> priznam postene kriminalce ;)
<Hrki> samo koka je zajebana stvar
<Hrki> po meni totalno overrated
<BotaniCar> Droga kraljeva ! 
<BotaniCar> Da, malo je skupa :) 
<Hrki> malo?? :D
<obruT> dođe prijava da ne rade pozivi prema jednom broju, popravim stvar, nazovem broj da vidim je li radi, zvoni, javi se neka zenska, predstavim se tko sam i zasto zovem: "bla bla, bila je prijava, bla bla, testiram da li vidim da li radi"... a pita zenska, "a jeste me dobili ?" :)
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAđ
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahahahaha
<BotaniCar> palo mi je jedno legit objasnjenje, mozda koka osim direktne linije dobija i preusmjerenja s centrale :)
<jelly> i kak zavrsava, jeste je dobili
<jelly> nakon zadnje zakrpe windowsa, skeniranje na smb \\ip.ad.ress\share misteriozno prestalo raditi i sve skenere treba prekonfati na dns hostname umjesto ip adrese
<jelly> (nisam htio pitati zasto uopce imaju hardkodirane ip adrese)
<BotaniCar> #JobSecurity :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ova tvoja firma je ili izvrsna, ili smijesna, nisam siguran. Sad me nazvao automat i zahtijevao da odabirom opcije potvrdim da mi je prijavljena smetnja otklonjena. Taj dio je super. Nije super kaj je otklonjena pred 48h , ima taj vremenski odmak neki racional iza sebe ?
<obruT> izvrsna nije :)
<BotaniCar> Ako mi odgovoris da automat ne radi nedjeljom, ranit cu te :) 
<obruT> nemam pojma, nemam veze s tim automatima, samo jednom sam radio interakciju s doticnim, bolje da ne pricam sto :)
<BotaniCar> JEL BILO SEXA ?  :) 
<obruT> ne sjecam se, al mislim da je :)
<BotaniCar> Da, bed je to kad se ne sjecas koja je bila tvoja uloga :) 
<obruT> preko automata su se kupovali voucheri da bi mogo gledat odredjene video streamove :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahha ;(
<jelly> 0800 xxx-vouch
<ivoks> nista od placanja besmislenih hitnih intervencija
<ivoks> neredi, opet neredi
<ivoks> ovaj put u HDZ-u
<jelly> neka ih
<ivoks> a cuj ovog
<ivoks> 'Oreskovic najavio hitne promjene zakona'
<ivoks> netko bi mu trebao javiti da se sabor raspustio
<jelly> bit ce hitne, cim se sazove novi szabor
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> brijem da se sabor dogovorio da ce se raspustiti 15.7.
<vileni> za praznike?
<jelly> pazi kad stave izbore usred praznika, tipa 14.08.
<vileni> btw, samsung evo 750?
<jelly> jel ima supercap?
<vileni> nisam upucen sto je to
<vileni> Mmike: jel mi ide ovo u laptop? :) https://www.protis.hr/products/details/sandisk-z400s-128gb-ssd-m2-2242-sata-6-gbits-readwrite-546-mbs--182-mbs-random-readwrite-iops-355k433k-sd8smat128g1122/108380
<jelly> vileni: super capacitor; kad nestane struje, daje dovoljno snage za zapisati podatke iz DRAM cache chipa (koji imaju svi SSD uređaji) u flash
<jelly> feature uobičajen kod enterprise uređaja; manje kod consumer uređaja, ali neki to imaju.  Npr.
<jelly> http://techreport.com/review/26086/intel-730-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed
<vileni> pa nije bas jeftin 730
<jelly> zašto bi bio jeftin? :-)
<vileni> jelly: consumer :)
<jelly> radije dam 200kn više da se ne moram brinuti ak nestane struje za vrijeme dist-upgrade
<vileni> pa bas da je 200kn
<vileni> u linksu 1400kn 250gb
<jelly> ok, 700kn vise...
<jelly> vileni: jel ti laptop ima m.2 ili mSATA ili sta?
<vileni> jelly: mislim da msata, ali nisam siguran
<vileni> jedan je multipurpose drugi je samo m.2 ili stovec
<jelly> m.2 i mSATA nisu kompatibilni
<jelly> afair
<jelly> https://www.sata-io.org/sites/default/files/documents/mSATAvsM%202_hand_v1.png (sa https://www.sata-io.org/sata-m2-card)
<vileni> da, mislim da je kombinacija mpcie/msata na jednom
<vileni> dok je drugi samo mpice
<vileni> mpcie
<VjetarSaSunca> kavi ba neredi ivoks ?
<ivoks> bitka za misto pricednika
<obruT> nek mene stave za precjednika :) pogotovo s ovakvom majicom koju imam na sebi :)
<nixhr> zdravo
<nixhr> obruT jesi mozda tu? trebam te nekaj kratko
<obruT> nixhr: tu sam jos barem minutu dvije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: nema bitke
<jelly> zasto update-manager misli da nema zakrpi?  apt-{get,cache} cli je pokrenut prije gui update-managera.  http://jebo.me/slije/xenial-update-manager.2016-06-20.png
<ivoks> jelly: mene vise brine tvoj background
<ivoks> idem plivat
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: mozda misli da nema zakrpi jer je apt pokrenut s -download only ?
<VjetarSaSunca> samo nagađam
<jelly> apt misli da ima zakrpi.  update-manager ne.
<jelly> radna teorija je da update-manager ima neki hardkodirani ubuntu-specificni kufer negdje
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: hm. Ne naslanja li se update manager na apt?
<jelly> zato i pitam
<VjetarSaSunca> znam da je je lock filek jednog problem drugom
<jelly> to je ok, ne pokrecem ih istovremeno
<VjetarSaSunca> ne mogu zajedno radit. Znam da je apt odbijao poslusnost dok recimo update-maneger radi svoj rndarnda
<jelly> prvo su pokrenute apt naredbe, zavrsile su, onda je pokrenut gui
<VjetarSaSunca> e sad, dijele li sto jos osim lock fileka ne znam, nagadajm da bi se update-maneger mogao zbuniti ako je apt prvo napravio svoj "download only"
<VjetarSaSunca> nagađam*
<VjetarSaSunca> mada ne bi smio
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali sjetimo se Network-Managera i njegovih specifičnosti dok ga nisu istesali :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-21
<Hrki> Cookies Required
<Hrki> Cookies are not enabled on your browser. Please enable cookies in your browser preferences to continue.
<Hrki> koje su to kurceve fejsbuk fore
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/tw64m screw cookies, have meat
<obruT> kad smo vec kod mesa
<obruT> na inmusicu cijelo vrijeme guzva na vege standu s hranom...
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<jelly> to je... suprotno od mesa
<BotaniCar> obruT: to je zato kaj je vege klopa slabo zasitna, pa ekipa stalno pase :) Usput, od kad se travnata livada zove vege stand s hranom ? :DF
<jelly> hmm 60GB 100kn http://www.gearbest.com/usb-flash-drives/pp_319735.html
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: ak ti stigne u hr :)
<SilverSpace> meni sluske jos nisu 
<jelly> iz tog ducana?
<vileni> yep
<vileni> samo su meni dosle od njih 4-5 narucenih istu vecer :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kako placas na gearbest-u ? 
<jelly> pojma nemam jos
<jelly> s obzirom da imaju paypal slicicu... vjerojatno paypal
<BotaniCar> E! jelly si za pivo u petak ? Idem u neutrino izvidjet' jedan elefon, pa .. 
<jelly> ne znam hocu li biti u zg, ako budem moze
<BotaniCar> Kaj je vec vrijeme za G.O. ili samo produzavas vikend ? 
<SilverSpace> ja bi rade ovo http://www.gearbest.com/memory-cards/pp_204281.html
<jelly> trosim stari go
<jelly> aha.. evo testa, zarulje za $0.99 iz eu skladista
<BotaniCar> ja sam ubo neku bezveznu "class 10" karticu od 64GB, milina, jos da mi je telefon tak pametan da sve zna turit' na nju.. 
<jelly> aha. EU warehouse ne radi shipping u .hr... oh well
<ivoks> o, danas je 21.
<ivoks> placa :)
<VjetarSaSunca> obruT: čudi me to za InMusic :)
<SilverSpace> i pri dan ljeta
<SilverSpace> hm vlc mi nakon nekog vremena zablokira racunalo
<vileni> BotaniCar: koji telefon? 
<SilverSpace> tj. zacrni ekrani i vise nis ne mogu 
<BotaniCar> Redmi note
<vileni> ja cu vjerojatno cekati polovne oneplus3
<vileni> dvojka me razocarala
<BotaniCar> vec sam ti napisao, koliko ja koristim telefon, biti cu zadovoljan samo da ga uparim s ovom napravom zbog koje trazim drugi telefon :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: da, sad se sjetih da nismo uopce testirali to
<Hrki> isusati boga
<Hrki> jer ima na ovom glupm haku
<Hrki> znaci ja ocu napisati ulaz i izlaz
<Hrki> da mi izracuna cestarinu
<Hrki> nikakva područja križa i ostale pizdarije da moram manualno gledati
<nixhr> dobar dan
<BotaniCar> Ziv nam bio , nix
<BotaniCar> Si na morenu ?
<ivoks> danas je prvi dan ljeta
<ivoks> medjutim, hladnije je nego li prekjucer
<ivoks> ili tjedan prije
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrki: brijem da nema, ipak je izrada sitea išla preko javne nabeve :->
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovaj Ladišić na N1 Info spava u studiju dok mu Pašalić vodi emisiju
<BotaniCar> :) nije najgori posao na svijetu :L)
<ivoks> Mmike: znas koja je jos prednost gmaila?
<ivoks> Mmike: kada ti omnia posalje itinerary, google ti sam ubaci letove u kalendar
<BotaniCar> Ovisno o nekoliko stvari, isto radi i outlook
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/exHJ_A0ED2o
<datase> YouTube: Beautiful teamwork by a raccoon mother and her babies - 0:00:33 - 155185 views - 513 likes / 8 dislikes
<ivoks> dobio sam zadatk
<ivoks> i puno je tezi nego sam mislio
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<ivoks> moram si napisati opis radnog mjesta
<ivoks> dobio sam odrijesite ruke da si sam definiram posao :)
<ivoks> sto god hocu
<BotaniCar> za uzvrat si dao otkaz i sad pises memoare, ha ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> slozit cu si radno mjesto s manje putovanja, nesto vecom odgovornoscu i, na kraju krajeva, ono kaj zelim raditi
<rut> oo mufincic :)
<rut> i sa puno vise $$$$$
<ivoks> to sumnjam
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis sumnjas ? Ili je odgovornost + $$ ili , nece ti dodatnu odgovornost kompenzirati tak' da ti kupi jos jednog mondea :)
<ivoks> ja vec radim to i adekvatno sam placen
<ivoks> ne ocekujem promjene u placi sljedecih 6-10 mjeseeci
<BotaniCar> Reci, na stranu sala, kako ( osim novcem ) kompanije tog tipa kompenziraju dodanu odgovornost ? 
<ivoks> nikako, novcem
<ivoks> no placa nije sav novac koji se prima ;)
<BotaniCar> Jasno. Thx
<ivoks> imas ciljeve, osobne ciljeve
<ivoks> i sukladno ispunjenju ciljeva imas bonuse
<ivoks> neki ciljevi su lagani, neki su teski, neki ne ovise samo o tebi, itd
<Hrki> VjetarSaSunca: bokte ko da totalni debili rade te stranice :D
<Hrki> ono, nikakvu logiku ne koriste, imaju svoj đir i boli ih
<Hrki> nakraju via michellin izracuna kaj ti treba
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ponduda izgleda kao putovnica iz firme, ali ti ćeš znati bolje :)
<ivoks> ha?
<in1t3r> o/ VjetarSaSunca 
<ivoks> ne, stvar je u tome da sam zaposljen i sklopio ugovor s oredjenim opisom posla
<ivoks> a radim sasvim druge stvari sad
 * in1t3r salje VjetarSaSunca VjetarSaMestaGdeSunceNeSija :)
<in1t3r> haha
<VjetarSaSunca> hi in1t3r 
<VjetarSaSunca> asl pls in1t3r :)
<in1t3r> hahaha prdez :)
<in1t3r> dobar ti je nick
<rut> ivoks je cifra ko da si premijer ili :) ?
<in1t3r> ivoks, jesi li imao u ugovoru klauzulu Raditi i druge poslove po potrebi?
<in1t3r> Onda je to to ako ne onda je krsenje ugovora. TJ trazenje rada koji nije ugovoren ugovorom je neka vrsta mobinga
<rut> samo netto .. nista vise me ne zanima ;)
<ivoks> in1t3r: ne
<ivoks> premijer?
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> jebes premijera koji nema potporu ljudi ispod
<BotaniCar> Ako nisi bolje placen od politicara, a radis u informatici, netko te zeznuo :)
<ivoks> koliko nas premijer ima placu?
<in1t3r> Na sta mislis sa ne ivoks? nisi imao klauzulu ili ne mislis da je to mobing?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: no shit ;)
<ivoks> nisam imao klauzulu, nema takvih klauzula i stranim firmama, bar ne u ovoj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam mislio konkretno na tebe. Vecina stvarno sposobnih decki koje poznajem se (za placu) ne bi mijenjali s ministrima
<in1t3r> Cek a zar politicari nemaju besplatne restorane u parlamentu i besplatna putovanja o drzavnom trosku :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne bi ni ja
<ivoks> in1t3r: to imam i ja 
<BotaniCar> in1t3r: zar nema sad svaka normalna firma besplatnu kantinu i snackove ?
<ivoks> s tim da nije besplatna hrana u nekoj kantini u parlamentu
<rut> ivoks cca 25k
<in1t3r> Gde radis ivoks? koja strana firma?
<ivoks> vec po finim restacima :)
<rut> netto :)
<ivoks> jedino kaj nemam biznis klasu u avionu :/
<ivoks> al dobro, tu i tamo se desi privatni avion ;)
<in1t3r> da da ako ubodes dobar posao tako je plus PS Xbox i lazybag lounge area
<jelly> pih, mi imamo samo pikado
<in1t3r> I putovanje na mauricijus :P
<ivoks> dobijes priority pass
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel na metu naljepljena slika nekog od kolega ? :D
<jelly> no comment
<in1t3r> Mozda i sefa pa je skidaju kad naidje :)
<BotaniCar> Pa ozbiljna ste firma, sve drugo bi bilo substandard, rekao si da u WCu ima firmina novina, ocekujem da sve drugo bude kak se shika :)
<in1t3r> ili kolege koji ne komentarise svoj kod kako treba :P
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: nije nova stvar "Getting Fired Over A Promotion"
<VjetarSaSunca> "WTF! I just got a promotion and a raise 2 months before!"
<VjetarSaSunca> http://okdork.com/2012/09/29/why-i-got-fired-from-facebook-a-100-million-dollar-lesson/
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/qux8pxC.jpg
<BotaniCar> Popis automobila , po pouzdanosti
<BotaniCar> *proizvodjaca, jel :) 
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: da nisi slucajno onaj VR set pokazao sinu ? :) http://i.imgur.com/mAP5tsu.mp4
<VjetarSaSunca> haha BotaniCar :) Mali je zapravo prvi probao
<VjetarSaSunca> i naravno rekao : "Hoću to za rođendan"
<BotaniCar> Figures
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali ka je skužiio da za iste pare može dobiti 7.000 slanaca, dao si je misliti :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali kad*
<BotaniCar> HAHAHAHA, care, care carski :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Da ne govorimo o kamionu sladoleda :D
 * obruT bi kamion sladoleda
<dodobas> perspektiva je zahebana stvar :)
<dodobas> mozda je ... down the line ... bolje da ima VR i da postane prvak svijeta u e-sports ... negoda pojede 7000 slanaca/kamion sladoleda 
<jelly> kad bi imao kamion sladoleda, prodavao bi sladoled...
<BotaniCar> Kad bi imao kamion sladoleda , uzeo bi zivotno osiguranje i godisnji
<vileni> BotaniCar: ovo za aute mi cura taman poslala, problem je sto se radi o autima iz 2013
<vileni> sljedeci ce mi biti u rasponu od 2005-2010 :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: koji dio toga je problem ? opet imas bar neki orjentir
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja imam svoje orijentire ionako :)
<vileni> za hondu znam da je pouzdana, za mazdu da i nije bas :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ne poznam situaciju u tvojoj firmi, ti ćeš bolje znati. Ugovor koji sam slažeš meni izgleda kao put da te se mogu lako riješiti ako nešto zajebeš, a sve pod sintagmom "Prekršio si svoje uvijete". YMMV
<dodobas> nije li Acura = Honda ?
<vileni> dodobas: vecinom
<dodobas> ali kao volan je na lijevoj strani ? :)
<vileni> mislim da se vecina modela preklapa, samo su neki specificni za americko i jos poneko trziste
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ti si, bit ce, hrvat?
<ivoks> skeptik po rodjenju
<ivoks> antiprotivan odgojem ;)
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> samo su ga sjebali dovoljno puta da se vise ne sjeca normalnih firmi :)
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh na gemist
<dodobas> hell yeah ... ode 16G rama ... http://jebo.me/pas/6q
<obruT> tko ti kriv kad koristis neke cudne IDE-e :)
<ivoks> koji naslov :)
<ivoks> TEŠKI DANI U REMETINCU: Mamićeva kći neutješno plače i čeka da joj plate milijun kuna jamstva
<ivoks> cijela obitelj je tamo
<ivoks> najcesci posjetitelji kayak.hr su zene, od 25 do 34 godina
<ivoks> ode index
<nixhr> BotaniCar: jesam jesam :)
<SilverSpace> napokon i meni stigle sluske
<SilverSpace> vileni: :) ^^
<vileni> wee
<vileni> SilverSpace: koliko je proslo za taj drugi pokusaj?
<SilverSpace> cek da pogledam
<SilverSpace> 7 lipnja je zatvoren slucaj na paypalu
<SilverSpace> danas stigo paket
<vileni> 2 tjedna
<vileni> tako je i meni iz prvog pokusaja
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno nisu bas isti dan poslali
<SilverSpace> vileni: cinimi se da je tebi nesto krace
<SilverSpace> nekih deset dana
<SilverSpace> nisam ih jos probao 
<SilverSpace> moram vidjeti uopce kak se to cudo stavlja
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: imas neki youtube video za to, ja se uvijek zapetljam :)
<SilverSpace> hm sasvim ok zvuk
<SilverSpace> bass ok 
<Mmike> Rba pocela naplacivati placanja
<Mmike> prije je bilo besplte, sad je 1.30 ako ide van banke, 0.70 ako ide unutar banke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod zabe je to odavno 
<SilverSpace> sluske su ok 
<Mmike> kod zabe je besple ako je unutar nb
<Mmike> banke
<SilverSpace> sa ovim mozes trcat 
<Mmike> a mislim da je 2.5 kune ako je van
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dosle su ti?
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> meni jos nist
<Mmike> doduse, nisam se zalio jos
<SilverSpace> jesi se zalio 
<Mmike> dzaba ta on line kupovina kad se moras zalit
<SilverSpace> 7 lipnja se dogovorio da posalju i evo danas stigle
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje ikad nego nikad 
<SilverSpace> evo zalba upalila :)
<SilverSpace> 22$ nije za baciti
<dodobas> mater intelu ... evo ih ... http://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-skylake-r-i7-6785r-i5-6685r-i5-6585,31726.html
<dodobas> doduse ne mogu naci laptop s tim CPUom ... :)
<jelly> skylake i dalje ne radi najbolje pod linuxima
<dodobas> radi ok ako imas noviji kernel 4.6, i svjeze intel drivere...
<dodobas> imamo 4 skylake laptopa u uredu ... nije bilo nekih problema s ubuntu 16.04 ili manjarom ... za ostale ne znam
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<jelly> huh, izbjegli italiju
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClgWGZ-VEAAUYjE.jpg
<SilverSpace> koji jebeni zdrijeb sa desne strane
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Clge4UfWMAAX0Re.jpg
<SilverSpace> :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-22
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kaj nitko danas nije budan :)
<Mmike> ivoksov 'otok' ima jednu veliku prednost
<Mmike> u biti nije otok - ima most
<Mmike> pa mosh sa otoka i na otok kad hoces
<Mmike> (a i ak se jako brzo zaletish mosh i preskocit)
<Mmike> glupi trajekt je ukrcao 101 sleper i nisu auti stali tak da sad moramo cekati jos cuku vremena 
<obruT> al dzabe most i sve kad je tvoj otok daleeeko lijepsi od ivokosov
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebes otok bez cuprije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: idemo u http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT: ihaj, da ljepsi
<Mmike> obruT: https://z-1-scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13510913_10208477988481261_6809824944806685851_n.jpg?oh=c800e4f624223a1859642307179daab2&oe=57C79BCE
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa skoro da bi i mogli! Kol'ko su karte? Pol milijarde ili 3/4 miljarde? :)
<Mmike> Brijem da cu ja iduce godine ili one iza dete vodit, sad je jos pre mlad pa ne znam koliko cemu bit napeto.
<Mmike> Steta kaj nemrem gemist popit sad, ova terasica tu je idealna
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakaj gem nemres popit? kaj voziš?
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> U trajektoru
<Mmike> veli 2:45m baterije
<Mmike> ak izdrzi 1:40, ja sretan
<Mmike> 2:15 :)
<Mmike> HT HR 2G (EDGE)
<Mmike> ispod braca
<Mmike> uzas
<vileni> Mmike: to W520?
<vileni> ja tu imam adsl brzine edgea 
<Mmike> vileni: da
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> dosli blizu splita
<Vlado9A> žur...
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<nixhr> ble
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> ke
<Vlado9A> vecer i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A> a trenutno nis... slusam radio :) ...
<Vlado9A> i razmisljam o tome kako sutra moram na posao :)
<SilverSpace> vis vis 
<SilverSpace> eh posao 
<Vlado9A> i to do 17h...
<Vlado9A> do sredine iduceg tjedna...
<Vlado9A> imamo neku guzvu i moramo ispuniti neke rokove... ali rijesiti cemo to do sredine iduceg tjedna :)
<Vlado9A> valjda :)
<Vlado9A> ali bio sam danas malo i u prirodi... isao sam kositi vinograd od staroga :)
<Vlado9A> vrijeme me je posluzilo :)
<Vlado9A> a valjda cu i ja jednog dana u zasluzenu mirovinu, za jedno 7 godina :D
<SilverSpace> uh da 
<SilverSpace> vruce je bilo danas
<SilverSpace> tj. neka sparina
<Vlado9A> brb
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-23
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci
<rut> di ste tutaci 
<BotaniCar> Gledam FB i smijem se :) Mi smo, kao narod, toliko nedokazani da cemo na kraju fakat postici da Eifelov toranj nosi kockice :) 
<BotaniCar> "pa ovih drugih ima 4 miliona vise od nas" "nema veze, budem ja to kompenzirao sam" :)
<BotaniCar> #цро  #орангеспонсорсyоу
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHGTs1NSB1s
<datase> YouTube: Why Linus Torvalds doesn't use Ubuntu or Debian - 0:02:43 - 692631 views - 2111 likes / 217 dislikes
<rut> muffin jos nisi na GO 
<BotaniCar> rut: meni je cijeli zivot godisnji :)
<rut> blago tebi 
<rut> meni tek od 1.7
<rut> a do onda cu pisat krv .. kako je krenulo 
<BotaniCar> Ne valja kad ima posla, ne valja kad nema posla :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel bila placa ? If so .. 
<rut> pa da je naci neku zlatnu sredinu bilo bi super
<rut> bila . bila .. 1 uvjek .. nema da kasni 
<BotaniCar> :) Onda moze i godisnji :) 
<rut> necu o tome .. idem radit .. ceka me 200tlf za grad osijek .. 218 kandit .. i stalne veze za iskon .. a placa ista ..
<BotaniCar> Promijeni firmu :) Oprobana je taktika ostvariti povisicu promjenom firme :) 
<rut> nadi mi nesto u ZG i selim 
<BotaniCar> Nadji si :) Cuj njega s "nadji mi" :) Kolika mi je provizija ako te dam u najam ? :)
<rut> koliko dogovoris .. meni netto 5k :)
<rut> skroman
<dodobas> sad ce spam ...
<obruT> dodobas: čabe sam žurio onaj dan, otkazali koncert :P
<dodobas> obruT: what ?
<dodobas> na koga si zurio?
<obruT> na skunk anansie
<dodobas> ah... to sam cuo...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel znas sto je sa kokom
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ne bas ... osim onog sto je napisao na kanalu... prije kolko... par tjedana ?
<obruT> opa, nabavljate bijelog ? posto :)
<dodobas> 1000 uredivanja na OSM-u :P
<obruT> za gram ?!? :)
<dodobas> obruT: first time it's free...
<obruT> dodobas: jes bio sto u Veljunu u zadnje vrijeme ?
<obruT> ovaj vikend se neki hasisari okupljaju na nekom imanju
<BotaniCar> DI SU HASISARI ? 
<BotaniCar> Na zidu grafiti, mala mi na kiti 
<obruT> BotaniCar: u Veljunu je neki hasisarski event ovaj vikend, ni sam nisam siguran o cemu je rijec, navodno svirka, opustanje i tak to nesto...
<BotaniCar> Hasis <3
<BotaniCar> "Da imam vremena, ambicije i talenta – a kako god računam, uvijek mi nedostaje dvoje " ( B.Dezulovic ) :)
<dodobas> obruT: ma daj, gdje ? :)
<Mmike> da, ja bi isao na  opustajuce okupljanje isto :)
<Mmike> naravno, ako ne ukljucuje pedaliranje do tamo :D
<BotaniCar> Ako je druzenje kvalitetno, doma mozemo i pedalinom :) 
<nixhr> pedalina sex-mashina
<dodobas> a da ...
<BotaniCar> mashina shisha dok nix u more pisha 
<dodobas> Korana, Kupa, Sava.... i onda malo uzvodno po Savi ... :)
<nixhr> phi jebote, pa nemres od vodica do zagreba bez auta doc ispod 5 sati voznje :(
<nixhr> da ne velim da nemres u vodicama rentacar iznajmit i vratit u zagrebu
<obruT> dodobas: negdje na brdu :) ne znam tocno, samo sam nacuo nesto
<dodobas> ocito cu morat u istrazivanje... :)
<obruT> neki tip je kupio tamo imanje, posadio neku gomilu sljiva cega vec, a onda tamo i organizira neke hasisarske evente...
<obruT> ja sam mislio ak budem isao do Slunja za vikend da mozda dopedaliram do tamo... al prognoza nije bas...
<BotaniCar> obruT: branje sljiva za rakiju nije hasisarski event ! Hasis se ipak radi od neceg drugog :)
<Mmike> nixhr: odes do splita, pa na avijon!
<Mmike> obruT: kaj se podrazumjeva pod tim hashisharenjem, i, jel' ce bit interneta? :)
<obruT> nemam pojma, znam da ce biti neke svirke, jam sessioni i tak to...
<dodobas> Mmike: sve je u etheru ... :)
<BotaniCar> U subotu je dan drzavnosti, ali sam na godisnjem, jel' pretjerano ako izvjesim zastavu danas i odem do ponedjeljka ? 
<Mmike> nixhr: !
<obruT> BotaniCar: budi pravi hrvat i izvjesi odma danas
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa to sam i mislio, radim danas i nema me do pondelka. 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<obruT> BotaniCar: moja stoji 366 dana u godini izvjesena
<obruT> BotaniCar: zajedno s ogromnim raspelom na balkonu
<obruT> i slikom Tuđana
<obruT> i slikom Tuđmana
<obruT> odo jest
<BotaniCar> obruT: pics or it does not :) 
<nixhr> dobar tek :)
<nixhr> mmike bi, al to mi tlaka
<BotaniCar> obruT: Nek' nist od toga kaj jedes ne ostane u tebi :) 
<nixhr> naso sam neki bus 4h vozi
<nixhr> internet ovdje, ko carnet '95
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> #onokad poslijedice nejebice proglasis performansom :) http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/31709/1/artist-arrested-for-getting-strangers-to-stroke-her-genitals
<SilverSpace> jebo vrucinu 
<SilverSpace> nije ni za voznju na biciklu
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 88°F / 31°C); Humidity: 51%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 14 mins, 40 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 73°F / 22°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 42°F / 6°C | (1 more message)
<dodobas> a gdje je Vpenis ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: koja je najlosija "VR ready" graficka ( svejedno mi je jel' ATI ili "oni drugi" ) ?
<BotaniCar> .more
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pitaš za HTC Vive ili općenito?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: receno mi je da setupi na kraju isto kostaju,kaj god da odaberes kao svoj djir. Odgovori za ono za koje znas, ako znas 
<BotaniCar> Pitam jer sm sad vidio grafulju za 7 kilokuna koja se dichi "VR ready" labelom 
<jelly> dodobas: kom treba Vpenis na +30
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<BotaniCar> I kontm kak moram prvo kriptonovce majnat 6 mejseci da ju otplatim 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kao Å¡to si do sad vidio i "Windows ready" naljepnice na strojevima s Ubuntuom :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: napisao si to kao da postoji "linux ready" labela :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: GPU: NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 970 / AMD Radeon™ R9 290 equivalent or greater
<VjetarSaSunca> CPU: Intel i5-4590 / AMD FX 8350 equivalent or greater  
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.htcvive.com/us/product-optimized/
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš li malo vremena za pvt BotaniCar ?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ako ti ne smeta sto sam asinkron, uvijek 
<rut> onda napisi i zasto . 
<rut> radi susjednog stola :P
<BotaniCar> rut: imam srece pa je prazan trenutno :) 
<rut> pa nece zauvijek
<rut> zamisli da moras mene gledat 
<rut> evo za budenje https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQSYo_pC-QA
<datase> YouTube: Eric Prydz - Call On Me (Official Music Video) [HD] - 0:02:52 - 4282516 views - 20823 likes / 854 dislikes
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDQQSYo_pC-QA&v=YqeW9_5kURI   mogli su joj grudnjak napunit necim .. pa ja imam vece od nje :)
<datase> YouTube: Major Lazer & DJ Snake - Lean On (feat. MØ) (Official Music Video) - 0:02:59 - 1448550807 views - 5362904 likes / 230828 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kk ovo danas vruce je
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 48%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 9 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping ! Mozes Kellyev broj dat' na msg ? 
<Mmike> mogu
<BotaniCar> :*
<dodobas> jelly: a mozda dodje s ledom ? :)
<Mmike> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/NoseTwerk/
<BotaniCar> Taman sam razmisljao kako bi mi stajale tangice na nosu :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<dodobas> ah... bas je kuul... samo im fali Vpenis ..
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> tko kaze da posao programera/sistemasa nije tezak ! evo pisem stored procedure, a kupam se u znoju !
<BotaniCar> Da ne znas kaj su stored procedures, ne bi imao muke ! I blame schooling ! 
<obruT> mozda sam trebo dogovorit rad od doma sutra, barem imam faking ventilator..
<obruT> a bice toplije nego danas
<jelly> kaj, ne radi klima u uredu?
<obruT> ne radi :P
<Mmike> klima is overrated
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti nisi u Zg ? :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cEj8R5m3AI
<datase> YouTube: chernobyl cooling pond: giant radioactive mutated wels catfish? (Чернобыльский Сом) - 0:02:58 - 983146 views - 2685 likes / 695 dislikes
<jelly> as ti soma
<obruT> ne mogu shvatit konkretnu pozveznicu, ali skuzio sam da kad god slusam neki metal, boli me vrat...
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne masi glavom :)
<obruT> fakat ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi zabrinjavajuce samo da te boli guza :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesam :(
 * Mmike je gledan
 * Mmike bi neki hamburek
<BotaniCar> Kak onda mozes odmahnuti i reci da je klima precijenjena ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a ne volim klimu
<Mmike> tu sam u uredu di je hlad pa nije jos jako toplo pa nekak izdrzavam
<Mmike> sutra bih bas mogao na slijeme malo
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ja idem do kelija nakon 16, mozemo se ic iznajest negdje ? Note that i forgot my phone at home :) Moramo se utanacit ili ovdje ili preko fapbuka :)
<Mmike> OHOHO!
<Mmike> POHO HOHOH PHO
<BotaniCar> Puho PUHO ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ides do njega u stan ili na poso?
<Mmike> kak si mi uljepsao popodne, neistina :)
<BotaniCar> U stan, nekaj mi je s trznice donio. To zbavim i gibam dalje ( s malim sam , pa nemrem ruzit )
<Mmike> aha aha
<Mmike> a ocete ic jest prije hamburek neki?
<BotaniCar> Al za jelo imamo vremena u itinereru :) nakon kelija, ako je mogucce
<Mmike> ima tamo iza fera skroz nelosa
<Mmike> aha, nakon
<Mmike> pa moze i to
<Mmike> s tim da ja onda neidem do plavog princa
<Mmike> sad cu da ti pokazem di je jedalnica
<Mmike> valjda necu umret od gladi do onda :D
<BotaniCar> ;) Uh, nemoj ! :) 
<BotaniCar> U koji kvart idem nakon njega ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: iza FERa
<Mmike> cek, trazim
<SilverSpace> samo o klopi mislite
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.facebook.com/Brutal-Burger-Bar-977133232352688/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: potrebe su potrebe
<Mmike> necemo valjda o sexu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> o nogometu malo :)P
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Sjeb'o sam se, pit'o sam zenu jel treba auto :) Treba :)
<BotaniCar> Tak da sam out :( 
 * BotaniCar psuje nekaj
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> PA
<BotaniCar> pa,l konj, da
<BotaniCar> *el konj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj zena i malog onda uzme? pa ti i ja mozemo prangijat? :D
<BotaniCar> Ne, zena ceka doma da joj ga dofuram ( auto, ne dete, to ce meni prepustit' ) 
<BotaniCar> Cimnem te u Ptak, na godisnjem sam .. 
<BotaniCar> Iruda im, sad sam slike hambija vid'o :( 
<BotaniCar> #gladan
<Mmike> znaci nejdes nit do gustavsona?
<BotaniCar> nene, do njega idem, jer sam to prethodno najavio :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovo sam se sjebo kaj sam trazio dozvolu za produljeni boravak :)
<Mmike> pa kaj to 20 minuta extra daj joj reci da ne pirlita
<Mmike> i to je u smjeru u kojem ides
<Mmike> mozemo eventualno prebacit na AllStar Burger, tam su malo skuplji i malcice losiji al' su ti vise uzput
<BotaniCar> Necu :) Radije se iskupim tebi nego njoj :) 
<BotaniCar> P'tak sam bezobavezan
<BotaniCar> Evo, i Rodic ti se podastro :D
<Mmike> ye
<Mmike> fino od njega
<Mmike> vrodic: ping
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> vrodic: pedalira 30km/h
<obruT> gdje pedalira ? :)
<Mmike> obruT: iz dubrave prema gradu :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/kb15j2X 
<SilverSpace> Sorry, we don't ship to Croatia.
<SilverSpace> pm
<obruT> sta kupujes ?
<SilverSpace> mater im britansku 
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi Zero
<SilverSpace> sam htio uzet
<SilverSpace> i britanci ne salju za hrvatsku 
<SilverSpace> treba ih potopiti u to jebeno sj. more
<obruT> s kojeg sajta ?
<SilverSpace> https://thepihut.com/
<obruT> jes probo na pimoroniju ?
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<nixhr> vecer
<in1t3r> vecer
<Mmike> vruce je
<Mmike> bogme sam fino spedaliravao
<ipozgaj> 'jutro
<nixhr> mmike di si pedaliro?
<jelly> huh, nisam znao da gugl daje appse besplatno edu. ustanovana
<jelly> http://www.aaiedu.hr/node/88#p3
<jelly> i ms navodno daje o365 isto besplatno, navlakusa
<Mmike> nixhr, do posla i nazad
<Mmike> i sad cu na pivu baciklom
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5426430341
<Mmike> internet u brazilu
<Mmike> za $40 mjesecno
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-24
<obruT> no lijepo... load 40... ne mogu ubit niti jedan proces... sto god pokusam killnut s -9 i dalje radi :P
<jelly> funta pala 30%
<Mmike> obruT, taj BSD :)
<jelly> ah ne, samo 10%
<Mmike> 1 USD 6,237233 HRK
<Mmike> wat?!>
<obruT> Mmike: da je BSD ovo se ne bi dogodilo :P
<jelly> tak je to kad developeru das da sistemasi ;-)
<jelly> nemre ni proces ubit
<obruT> nesto se opako zaglavinjalo
<jelly> kaj veli dmesg
<obruT> nista, bas nista
<jelly> koliko masina ima coreova?  40 joj mozda nije prvise
<obruT> ni dmesg nist pametno kaze, u /var/log/messages nista... onak...
<obruT> 16 coreova
<obruT> al ne brine me tak load koliko to da nebrem nista s niti jednim procesom
<obruT> posaljem signal cekam i cekam i nista
<jelly> kaj veli vmstat 1
<obruT> trenutno nista jer vise ne mogu na masinu :P
<obruT> mislim da cu otic do sistem sale i stisnut gumbic
<jelly> remote management ftw... ako se mozes ulogirati na konzolu
<obruT> je je... nisam ja slago te masine da imam i remote management
<jelly> *blink*
<obruT> to su mi uvalili onak... nemam ni access do te sistem sale, nadam se da ce kolega moci uci
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ti veli /proc/<pid>/stack ?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> oslo :D
<Mmike> pa kud je dolar oso
<Mmike> funta nije tak pala
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> to s tim   valutama je prevara samo takva
<obruT> nego, kad stupa na snagu izlazak britanaca iz eu ?
<obruT> treba ponarucivat sve sto se moze dok jos ne bude carina i pizdarija
<jelly> sad prica cameron na tv koji je plan dalje
<jelly> dao ostavku, izbori na jesen, ostavlja nasljedniku kad ce aktivirati pravni proces
<jelly> bit ce zanimljivo kad skoti sad provedu referendum jos jednom, sve skotske pokrajine su glasale za ostanak
<rut_> .weather osijek
<datase> rut_: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 90°F / 32°C); Humidity: 49%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 20 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of (1 more message)
<rut_> ni 10h nema a vec 31
<rut_> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut_: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 58%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nne, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 20 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Sunday: Thunderstorm; High of 84°F / (1 more message)
<rut_> .weather zadar
<datase> rut_: Weather for Zadar, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 95°F / 35°C); Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 21 mins, 12 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | (1 more message)
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> vruce je ;)
<Mmike> dolazi uber po mene
<Mmike> s Ford Mondeom
<Mmike> pa sad da vidimo kakav je taj auto ;)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/IDLntFV
<rut_> .weather osijek
<datase> rut_: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 28 mins, 25 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 73°F / 22°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low (1 more message)
<obruT> i tak... dobro staro ugasi/upali...  a doci do sistem sale je ko u nekoj igri... 7 levela, svaki kompliciraniji :P
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 34°C); Humidity: 58%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 15 mins, 57 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Sunday: Thunderstorm; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> veselimo se ponedjeljku
<jelly> \o/
<rut_> .weather osijek
<datase> rut_: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 97°F / 36°C); Humidity: 49%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 23 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 73°F / 22°C; Low of 41°F / 5°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low (1 more message)
<jelly> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215
<jelly> .weather pula, croatia
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 88°F / 31°C (Heat Index: 93°F / 34°C); Humidity: 55%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 11 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<in1t3r> .weather Belgrade
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for Belgrade, ME | Temperature: 67°F / 19°C; Humidity: 37%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 3 mins, 28 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; (1 more message)
<in1t3r> what this is not true its around 35 here
<in1t3r> odakle fetchujete vremensku prognozu?
<in1t3r> wunderground?
<CrazyLemon> .weather beograd
<datase> CrazyLemon: Weather for Beograd, Serbia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 97°F / 36°C); Humidity: 49%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 31 mins, 3 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<CrazyLemon> in1t3r ^
<in1t3r> oh pa to koristi nativne izraze. :)
<in1t3r> .weather Nju Delhi 
<in1t3r> :P
<in1t3r> Samo za nase gradove :)
<in1t3r> thx CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> np
<in1t3r> .weather New Delhi
<datase> in1t3r: Weather for New Delhi, India | Temperature: 102°F / 39°C (Heat Index: 112°F / 44°C); Humidity: 37%; Conditions: Haze; Wind: Nnw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 33 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 104°F / 40°C; Low of 86°F / 30°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 104°F / 40°C; Low of 86°F / 30°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 101°F / 38°C; Low of 85°F / 29°C | (1 more message)
<in1t3r> ipak se oni vise prze :)
<obruT> al razlika je i u vlaznosti
<obruT> lakse je podnijet vecu vrucinu na maloj vlaznosti nego manju vrucinu na velikoj vlaznosti
<in1t3r> yeap ali nije dobro ni kada je previse suvo. Pre nedelju dana je bilo 42 stepena na 19% vlaznosti u Beogradu
<Mmike> 42C ?!
<Mmike> Srce ti spalim.
<Mmike> TU je sad 34 i fakat je vruce :)
<dodobas> F9
<jelly> huh, Grundig je sad brand od turaka, Beko
<jelly> to objasnjava zasto elipso ima "grundig" klime sa 5 godina garancije
<jelly> also turci: Vestel
<in1t3r> You mean gruding?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ne, Grundig se pise
<in1t3r> ok
<jelly> na tren sam mislio da sam pisao na krivi kanal...
<CrazyLemon> nije vestel onaj OEM koji proizvodi shitload lcd tvja?
<jelly> i STB-ova
<jelly> ok hardver, sugav softver
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<jelly> zapravo, nisam cuo za njihove tv-e
<jelly> al jebemu, zar nam turci mogu prodavati elektroniku, a imali smo u drzavi RIZ, Končar, a u bivšoj i Iskru, EI Niš...
<CrazyLemon> nisu to toliko njihovi tv-ji koliko rade tvje za druge firme od philipsa, panasonica i sličnih
<CrazyLemon> večinoma entry level tvji
<obruT> jelly: ima li smo mi svasta u jugi, cak smo i avione proizvodili :P
<obruT> kamoli ne televizore
<obruT> nabijem pimoroni na kiturinu
<obruT> đubre mi zaračunalo i nekakav porez, koji kua, pa nisu jos izasli iz EU :P
<obruT> ode regres na djidje
<ipozgaj> obruT: regres...
<ipozgaj> socialist europe :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-25
<obruT> demit, vec je 23 stupnja... vidim da nece dugo trajat ugodnija temperatura, morat cu brzo to odpedalirat :P
<Mmike> Nekaj puca! :)
<vrodic> da, nemam pojma kaj
<vrodic> vise se ne cuje, ali bilo je i tu u Dubravi
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<vrodic> dobar dan
<in1t3r> dan
<vrodic> ovo vrijeme u ZG ce proci negdje do 19h prema accuweatheru
<in1t3r> djecki jeste li videli ovo https://twitter.com/votegiantmeteor
<in1t3r> hahaha neko pravi dobro bas dobru sprdnju :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-26
<dodobas> E4
<Mmike> ivoks, hbogner je na murteru :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Dcvh6nb tehnicki SFW
<jelly> meanwhile in mexico http://imgur.com/gallery/yyu5p
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-19
<BotaniCar> JJutro, junacine
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesi u Zg ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, uzzzg
<BotaniCar> ocemo burgerat koji dan(as) ? 
<BotaniCar> Also, microsoft is ubercool ! https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/business/dealbook/microsoft-following-the-clouds-to-offer-marijuana-tracking-software.html?smid=tw-nytimes
<Mmike> ocemo, naravno!
<Mmike> iako, bio sam prekjucer u submarinetu, kriminalno los burger
<Mmike> jedino kaj je valjalo je komad mesa
<BotaniCar> A mislim, mozemo i u sofru/nekam trece, samo da ne gablam solo 
<jelly> gabl gabl
<BotaniCar> Kaj se tog tice, u submarinetu bi uzeo samo pivo :) 
<obrut> nije mi jasno kako namaz s kruha od dorucka uspije zavrsit na windows tipki koju nikad ne pritiscem :P
<BotaniCar> "samo nemoj po kosi" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol :D
<Mmike> sofra biftekic?
<Mmike> moglo bi se, tamo je fini biftekic
<BotaniCar> Ako hoces, mogu nas najaviti za Libanonsku kuhinju, naglasavam da moram najaviti jer bez najave u tom mjestu posluzuju samo neke bezvezarije ( ukusne, ali bezvezarije ) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: u radnickoj ?
<BotaniCar> obrut: jesteda
<obrut> meni su tamo samo oni namazi dovoljni da se fino napapam :)
<BotaniCar> Volim se druziti s skromnim ljudima, ides i ti na njupu ? :) 
<vileni> dobri su mi ti namazi
<vileni> i ona neka piletina
<obrut> BotaniCar: mogli bi se dogovorit jednom prilikom... ovaj tjedan sigurno ne :(
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQzqV-6-4do
<datase> ^ YouTube :: YUGO - Rock Partyzani :: Duration: 04:25 :: Views: 1,235,782 uploaded by zabukowski :: 3,943 likes :: 200 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> BotaniCar: bome, dobre su back-vokalke :)
<BotaniCar> Sladokusac si :) 
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/104698563617814773968/6430436937856331954?icm=false
<SilverSpace> joj tesko mi je
<BotaniCar> http://tomislave.najebo.si/ # ahahaahahahahahaha
<obrut> hehe :)
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA http://turbo.sladak.si/
<SilverSpace> vec 19.06
<SilverSpace> ode ljeto
<obrut> ono kad je proslo pol godine, a ti nemas feeling da si ista napravio ove godine
<Mmike> mislis
<Mmike> sad ce tek doc ljeto? :D
<Mmike> obrut: napravi dete, bogara mu :) nikad vise neces imat feeling da nisi nista napravio :D
<obrut> khm... to bi podrazumijevalo sex :)
<obrut> a sumnjam da bi mi zena bila sretna da svrljam naokolo :)
<Mmike> .topic <obrut> khm... to bi podrazumijevalo sex :)
<datase> Mmike: topic [<channel>]
<Mmike> .topic #ubuntu-hr <obrut> khm... to bi podrazumijevalo sex :)
<datase> Mmike: topic [<channel>]
<Mmike> datase: you slotty sloth
<Mmike> oce netko u R&B na rebarca sad?
<BotaniCar> Di je to ? 
<Mmike> http://www.rnbfood.com/
<Mmike> jelly: kak da vidim promjene u sourcetreeju prije nego okine dpkg-source --commit, znas li mozda?
<Mmike> s/okine/okinem
<obrut> ono kad korisnik inzistira na telepresenceu, dakle i video, a ja doma sjedim u gacama
<obrut> mislim da bi trebao providera jebat za optiku u zgradi.. ovih 6 megabita za upload i nije bas nesto kad treba poserati video s kamere i screen i tako to...
<hbogner> obrut, jednostavno rjesenje, skini i gace te aktiviraj video, sanse su 50:50 da vise nikad nece traziti video
<hbogner> obrut, daj i meni sredi optiku :D
<hbogner> buduce mjesto stanovanja nema ni bnet ni optiku, samo dsl :(
<obrut> kod mene ima bnet i terrakom s kao optikom (iako je to koliko mi se cini fttb), ali ja ocem HT :)
<obrut> super je ova tehnologija, cisco telepresence, audio, video, shereanje ekrana.... osim sto ne radi svima ok :) uvijek se potrosi 10-15 minuta da bi se zakljucilo da ipak odemo na webex :P
<hbogner> na trenutnoj lokaciji imam bnet 120/15, a naknadno je dosla i optika
<hbogner> a na buducoj lokaciji samo dsl 30/5 max
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, jel trosis git-buildpackage ili kaj?
<jelly> Mmike: ima #packaging na OFTC-u (irc.oftc.net, irc.debian.org) pa pitaj tam
<obrut> pih, sto nitko nije nacrto RPi ikonicu za crtranje mreznih diagrama ? :)
<obrut> sta je ovo, ljeto i odma pol pauze.hr zatvoreno :P
<Mmike> jelly: jok, debuild za napravit source, ili puilder-dist za napravit debove
<Mmike> jelly: thnx, cem pitam, nisam znao za taj kanal
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> rucak
<Mmike> uh, ja sam sabio rebrica
<obrut> nisam stigo jos jest, cijeli dan neke telekonferencije
<Mmike> danas su bila JEBACKI ljuta
<Mmike> skoro ih nisam mogao cijela pojest
<SilverSpace> kod mene bila fino pecena patka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to u nekom restacu 
<obrut> danas patka, sutra giht ? :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: :) ah jebi ga
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, rnbfood
<obrut> mene jebe zglob vec tri dana, u petak sam mogo hodat, prekjucer na stakama, jucer pol stake pol na noge, danas bez staka, ali s poteskocama
<obrut> valjda promjena vremena, gbogtepitaj... ili previse sladoleda :)
<SilverSpace> uh nisi pazio 
<jelly> patka = giht?  kaj to trigerira, neki proteini?
<SilverSpace> purin u mesu 
<SilverSpace> u stvari tog purina ima svagdje 
<SilverSpace> povrce i crveno meso 
<SilverSpace> kiselinu u krvi 
<SilverSpace> koja se kristalizira i talozi u zglobovima
<SilverSpace> https://mobile.twitter.com/Branzi777/status/876806068755730432/photo/1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNK6MGtZW_U
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 🔊 House Session Remember 2000's (+Tracklist) :: Duration: 01:01:22 :: Views: 7,244 uploaded by DJ JORDIX :: 61 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> kolega mi donio neki americki drek za klince
<Mmike> ja njemu donio cokolino
<Mmike> i sad lik nadje web od cokolina i gleda kaj pise
<Mmike> i veli, pise u dnu: "This web site uses muffins!"
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si vidio, vraca se Paul Ricard od 2018te
<pav> mhm Debian 9.0
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-20
<jelly-home> shiny http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/06/19/1
<jelly-home> (via ubuntu Software Updater ;-)
<obrut> 1st world problems.... ne stane mi lubenica u frizider bez vadjenja pive :(
<hbogner> popij to pivo i stat ce lubenica u frizider, no problem there
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> obrut: rijesit cemo ti mi pivo a ti si stavi onda lubenicu u fridge :)
<obrut> jelly: gledam ovaj linkic sto si poslo, vidim da su nasli vulnerabilitija i u openbsd-u... sad se ekipa preznojava :)
<jelly> spender iz grsecurity je odmah napisao clanak kak to kod njih popatchano vec 10 godina
<jelly> steta sto je lik na takvom egotripu da nitko ne zeli raditi s njim
<obrut> radili smo na nekom projektu gdje su nam bili zgodni low power wifi klijenti pa smo uzeli WiPy... na kraju se korisnik odlucio da ce ipak omoguciti stalnu struju... rpi, pogotovo zeroW bi bio idealan za to :P
<pav> jutar
<pav> bemti cyrus 2.5.0 i debian 9.0 upgrade
<pav> do 3 ujutro sam piljio zašto ne radi
<pav> tješilo me samo što imam friški backup cijelog vm-a  ako sve ode u honduras
<pav> a windows 2016 ne želim vidjet u nekoj produkciji još jedno godinu dana
<pav> to se reboota pri svakom manjem updateu
<pav> bwah. Kava! :D
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti na desktopima sad furas?
<Mmike> UbuntuMATE 16.04 je potrganovic skroz, 17.04 je puno bolje al' i dalje ima iritantnih stvari koje ne rade...
<Mmike> tipa, menu editor
<Mmike> tipa, network manager
<Mmike> sad sam probao gnome3 i brate mili... to je jos gore od unityja sto se usabilityja tice :( plus, ubuntu to usere sa svojim gumbekima i sranjima, pa mi je jos odbojnije
<SilverSpace> https://mobile.twitter.com/PanJJ3/status/876468436557324288/photo/1
<obrut> Mmike: imam ubuntu mate 16.10, ovaj tjedan cu stavit 17.04... inace mi radi ok
<Mmike> obrut, right-click na 'Applications', jel' ti se otvori menu-editor?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad kad su izglancali unity budu ga ubili 
<obrut> Mmike: otvori mi se menu koji mi nudi menu editor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisu ga izglancali, los je i dalje :) konceptualno je sjebat. Al' je gnome3 jos gori, moram ti rec...
<Mmike> obrut, i kad kliknes na 'menu editor' ?
<obrut> otvore mi se menu editor :)
<pav> LOL
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma jesu meni radi super 
<Mmike> obrut, da, to bu ti prestalo radit u 17.04 :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a mnogima radi super
<Mmike> ne velim ja da ne radi
<Mmike> samo da je usability ocajan
<obrut> Mmike: javim ti kak radi 17.04 kad ga metnem :)
<Mmike> obrut, ack :D
<obrut> 16.10 mi radi ok... ostao bih na 16.04 da mi radi ok na novim intel pizdarijama, ali nije bas radilo
<Mmike> ja gledam sad Kubuntu 17.04 :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa metni noviji kernel 
<Mmike> kaj ti nije radilo?
<pav> kad radim dist upgrade očekujem da nešto pođe po zlu, jelte. Ali da će poći po zlu jer suddenly app ne dozvoljava da u config fajli bude znak "_" a prošla verzija se nije bunila- eh- Cyrus 2.2 -> 2.5 me fino zabavio
<pav> i onda još trubi da je greška nastupila "u liniji 65" config fajle. A filek ima 64 linije. Ma jebo to!
<pav> loše, pre-loše
<pav> Mmike: uvijek možeš probati Debian 9.0 :->
<pav> koliko ja vidim, sad je već nestabilan skoro k'o Ubuntu :D
<Mmike> ovak ja mogu pricat o osciloskopima :)
<pav> :)
<obrut> pav: kak je to ubuntu nestabilan ? meni radi (tm)
<obrut> kucni server na ubuntu (server) radi vec godinama, cak sam i upgrade na 16.04 napravio i sve i dalje radi ok
<obrut> neki dan sam ga rebotao jer sam stavljao novi 8TB disk za porn^H^H^H^Hraznorazne fajlove...
<pav> obrut: ubuntu je oduvijek nestabilan :)
<Mmike> ma nije nist nestabilan, neg pav ne zna
<Mmike> onda je 'nestabilan'
<pav> obrut, Mmike  YMMV
<Mmike> ja imam isto ovaj server kucni, bio debian davno, kad je izasao ubuntu 12.04 stavio sam ubuntu 64bitni
<Mmike> i od onda ga imam, sad je 14.04 i radi odlicno
<Mmike> bed je Unity. Gnome3 i ta sranja :)
<Mmike> moram na zahod, ljuta rebarca jucer me ubijaju :D
<pav> ha, to pricam. ubuntu je ok, bed je Unity. Kako uopće razdvojiti to dvoje
<obrut> pav: ja ne vrtim unity :)
<pav> :D
<obrut> nikad vrtio
<pav> Da se razumijemo vas dvojica :)... nije meni probelem potjunirati sustav, i ne prtljati se u dijelove koji su bwaaa - ne radi.
<pav> Ovo je rant s točke gledišta luser-a
<obrut> odnosno jesam, prvih 3 minute prije nego sto sam napiso apt-get install gnome-session-flashback nakon friske instalacije i rebootao :P u ono doba dok nisam instalirao specificnu varijaciju tipa xubuntu, ubuntu-mate i slicno
<pav> dugo pratim kako se ravija ubuntu i mnogo Å¡to se tu promijenilo na bolje
<pav> ali taj pritisak "ajmo, ajmo! to utrpat u novu verziju OS-a!!" ponekad uzme danak
<pav> koji je kako vidim počeo slijediti i Debian
<obrut> bio je skroz dobar i na pocetku, u ono doba dok je gnome2 bio default...
<pav> R.I.P. Ian Murdock, ništa više nije isto otkad si otišao
<pav> obrut: o Network-Manageru, nadam se, ne moramo pričati :D
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Sve je bolji , a i redhet ga je usvojio pa se mozemo slikati s misljenjem :) 
<pav> je BotaniCar, sve je bolji
<pav> samo što je jedno 10 godina bio teško gowno. Sad je samo govance :P
<pav> osim toga, otkad je enterprizili distro mjerilo ičega?
<pav> osim para....
<BotaniCar> ja sa linuxima radim za paru, ni jedan drug kontekst me ne zanima
<obrut> nekad sam fakat prolazio kroz sve zive distre, od slackwarea, debiana, red hata (prije fedore), mandrakea, (usput sam eksperimentirao jos s tonu distri, ali ih nisam dugo vrtio) dok nisam naletio na ubuntu koji mi je idealan kompromis ... prije nego sto se pojavio sam "mastao" o distri koja je bazirana na debianu, da ima gomilu paketa, a da verzije izlaze redovito, da jednostavno mogu uzet zadnji install i instalirat... ubuntu j
<obrut> pav: kao sto BotaniCar rece, smece od network managera se uvaljuje svuda pa ono :) nije to samo ubuntuovo smece :)
<pav> obrut: good for you. kao netko tko "using Debian since Potato" od starta sam gledao Ubunutu malo "ispod oka". No kad sam zagrebao površinu i vidio "ubuntu-managed" pakete malo sam ublažio stav
<pav> meni nije smetao da furam mix stable, testing i unstable. Do neke točke u vremenu je to na debianu radilo ok.
<pav> jedina prava PITA je bio Evolution, no to je već specific, jer sam koristio hosted exchange account
<pav> thunderbird je u ta doba radio bitno lošije (ili nikako, ne sjećam se više) s exchangeom.  A kad si ga pustio na jedo desetak IMAP accounta (na ondašnjim brzinama neta u hrvata) e, to je bio sex
<BotaniCar>  tak se do seksa dolazilo prije 
<Mmike> em ti rebrica...
<vileni> jesu ti ih extra zaljutili opet?
<pav> Mmike: jel ti dijete premalo još za Sanjay and Craig? kad smo kod ljutih rebrica jelte....
<Mmike> ne znam kaj je to
<pav> crtić
<Mmike> vileni, brijem da je kuhar rekao 'aaa, evo ga, konacno! e SAD ce vidjet!'
<Mmike> i vidio sam :)
<Mmike> dupe mi se ovak ponasa trenutno: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQhqikWnQCU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Yodelling - Franzl Lang :: Duration: 02:32 :: Views: 7,771,542 uploaded by Aspect Gaming :: 60,165 likes :: 1,289 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npETN7fISK8&t=13s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sanjay & Craig - Maximum Dennis gegen Tyson! @ 00:13 :: Duration: 02:49 :: Views: 797,203 uploaded by Nickelodeon Deutschland :: 1,382 likes :: 274 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> obrut: network manager je eklatantan primjer dobre ideje s očajnom izvedbom. Od početka je izgledao kao da cijela distra treba plesati oko njega, a ne obrnuto
<BotaniCar> zraz EKLATANTAN se sastoji iz 10 karaktera što je za 1.2 više od prosečne srpske reči. Sadrži 4 (40%) samoglasnika, što je za 2.8 procenata manje od proseka
<BotaniCar> fcuk context ! :)
<pav> !op
<pav> /kick
<BotaniCar> kek
<pav> srbe na vrbe
<pav> gle malu voćku poslije kiše,
<pav> puna je srba, pa ih njiše
<pav> to imam reći za "prosečnu srpsku reč" BotaniCar 
<pav> :)
<obrut> pav: sram te bilo
<hbogner> xubuntu 16.04 i na desktopu i na laptopu
<Mmike> hm, xfce? Vish, vish... 
<Mmike> pav, ne dopada mi se
<Mmike> pav, rick and morty, to je crtic! :) (al' ne za klince)
<pav> Mmike: ni meni se ne dopada, ali je moj klinac jedno vrijeme bio zalijepljen za taj crtića kao cyanofixom :D
<pav> obrut: jako se sramim
<pav> btw, kako je ovo donekle i "opći kanal" (nije da se na njemo baš nešto opći ;) )  - jel se netko igrao s Azureom? Još uvijeke je to skupa igra, ali past će cijene....
<Mmike> ne, windows, ne, ne radi, ne, windows, lose, ne :)
<vileni> fuj windowsi
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> k'o centos
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<pav> Azure (khm, khm) != windows
<vileni> nego sta je, ubuntu?
<pav> LOL vileni 
<pav> azure je M$
<pav> a ispod toga je što si metneš
<vileni> isto sranje
<pav> ma da
<pav> to je kao da kažeš da je MySQL isto sranje kao Oracle
<vileni> da vidimo, jesu li na windowsima? nisu, ergo not sranje
<pav> vileni: pardon my force, ali kad si zadnji puta vidio azure?
<vileni> koristim ga u produkciji?
<pav> ajme, sućut, ozbiljno
<pav> preskupa igra za to Å¡to nude
<vileni> lol
<vileni> kao da ja placam :D
<hbogner> pav, kolega je nesto pokusao testirati linux na azure, ali nije imao dovoljno slobodnog vremena, ali moze se bez proble
<hbogner> ma
<pav> poveselio sam se kad sam vidio da imaju riješen backup VMware virtualki 
<hbogner> bar ono sto sma vidio kako su radili drugi
<pav> ništa, još jedno par godina čekanja dakle, slično kao i sa Hyper-V. Kad je došao bio je teško sranje.
<pav> (sad će BotaniCar, samo što nije) :D
<pav> Intune se bojim i pogledati
<pav> navodno zna raditi deployment Officea, ali ne zna deployati Windows
<hbogner> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/19/gartner_confirms_what_we_all_know_aws_and_microsoft_are_the_cloud_leaders_by_a_fair_way
<pav> već si upućen na M$-Windows-deployment-Tool
<pav> hbogner: sadly true
<pav> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/rimac-otkrio-detalje-hammondove-prometne-nesrece-conceptone-je-letio-300-metara/977935.aspx
<pav> neš' ti detalja.
<pav> "ne znamo koliko brzo je vozio"
<obrut> ne znaju il se prave blesavi... znam da auto biljezi sve zivo tijekom voznje... samo pitanje dal je kutija crna ili neke druge boje :)
<vileni> mozda cinjenica da je kompletno izgorio ima nesto veze s tim?
<obrut> pa crne kutije bi trebale prezivjeti sve :)
<obrut> iako, kakva god da je bila, na kraju je vjerojatno ostala crna :)
<vileni> druga stvar je da nece ni reci koliko je vozio, kao ni puno drugih stvari
<pav> vileni: LTE veza tijekom vožnje šalje sve u "oblak"
<pav> tako da je vjerojatnije da ne žele reći
<nixhr> ble
<vileni> nije nuzno da salje stalno
<vileni> mozda salje u intervalima
<hbogner> vjerojatnije je da salje stalno, svoju lokaciju i podatke o vozilu
<jelly> instaliram si mirai... https://www.elipso.hr/rashladni-uredaji/stacionarni-klima-uredaji/TOSHIBA-MIRAI-13/
<hbogner> he he he, jel odmah dobivas pristup botnetu?
<obrut> hbogner: postajes dio botneta :)
<hbogner> obrut, to se nisam usudio pitati :D
<BotaniCar> mutt
<BotaniCar> ups
<Mmike> tumm!
<jelly> zero inbox!
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> ja ih imam oko 998 za rijesiti :D
<jelly> -*-Mutt: =iskon/iskon [Msgs:14468 Old:4090 Flag:23 Post:4 Inc:6 481M]---(date-received/date)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(end)---
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obrut> gledam wtf, na dvije virtualke / namountana kao ro, neke stvari ne rade... pogledam syslog, zadnje zapisano da ima problema s pisanjem na /dev/vda ... diskovi preko iscsi-a i onda se sjedim da mi zena dok je usisavala istekala switch iz struje :P
<jelly> nije vratila struju unutar 120 sekundi...
<Mmike> obrut, kaj imas za taj iscsi?
<Mmike> gigabitnu mrezu ispod, ili?
<obrut> Mmike: da, gigabitna mreza
<jelly> kad ce vise ta 2.5 i 5 gigabitna preko cat5e
<Mmike> jelly, da!
<Mmike> obrut, nije ti to sporo malo?
<Mmike> obrut, tak sam ja imao, pa sam popizdio u kupio 4 SSDa i slozio ih u raid10
<Mmike> i sad na tom pokrecem virtualke, cijeli openstack mogu unutra nainstalirat
<Mmike> usko grlo mi je sad - cpu :)
<pav> Mmike: imam ti ja I7-950 viška :)
<Mmike> preslab :)
<Mmike> jako preslab :)
<Mmike> pav, imam sad 4790K, cak sam ga overkloko nest, al' nema smisla, nije puno brzi
<Mmike> treba mi vise jezgri
<Mmike> ovaj ima 4 (8HT)
<Mmike> a ja bih 8/16 :D
<Mmike> al' to je skupo, jos uvijek
<pav> mos dobit i mog Xeona Mmike 
<pav> samo ti ne mogi prodat oba, ostajem bez proca :)
<Mmike> koji zijon je to?
<pav> X5680
<pav> @ 3.33 GHz
<pav> to je 6/12
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> tog nemam di upiknit
<Mmike> imam 1150 sokit
<pav> znam Mmike 
<pav> no to ni ja više ne mogu nikom prodat
<pav> pričali smo o MBO koji to vozi
<pav> ASUS MBO iz 2011
<Mmike> imas plotju?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-21
<pav> Mmike: imam plotju u glavnoj makini :)
<pav> jutar
<pav> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58D_Premium/
<obrut> Mmike: dovoljno je brzo za ono sto meni treba, imam i lokalne SSD-ove ako ce trebati disk io performansi
<obrut> Mmike: al ovo mi je ok s dva compute nodea, mogu onda selit virtualke i tak to...
<Mmike> obrut, ja to sve u KVMu radim 
<obrut> Mmike: ja imam (za sad) 3 dedicirane kante za openstack pa ono ;)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> da, nema potrebe za tim :)
<Mmike> osim ak ne zelis testirati specifican hardver
<Mmike> mislim da bi me zena UBILA da joj 3 stroja jos naserem tu  :)
<Mmike> mogao bih uzeti pravi server neki, pa da i zuji :D
<obrut> meni je ovo skroz super :) jos mi je preko v6 dostupno izvana, odem u HQ i spojim se na  kucni datacentar bez ikakvih tunela i pizdarija :)
<obrut> i ne moram brinut o utilizaciji glavnog kucnog workstationa
<obrut> mene je zena skoro ubila kad sam to sve smjestio iza kauca, al objasnio sam da je to za posao i da to omogucuje da se vise zaradi, a zena cim cuje za pare, odma to nekak prebrodi :)
<obrut> ko da ce ona imat koristi od tih para :) pa nece ona vozit novu karbonsku specku moje velicine :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol :D :D
<Mmike> obrut, imas koju fotku toga svega? :D
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da da, ali mogu pofotkat svejedno :)
<obrut> Mmike: ovo je fotka prije stavljanja iza kauca, dok se slagalo :) https://ivan-brozovic.from.hr/stuff/homestuff/network/TempOpenStack.jpg
<vileni> daj barem letsencrypt stavi :)
<Mmike> da, ili makni https :D
<obrut> vileni: ma isteklo mi djubre, a nisam refreshao :)
<jelly> wow, kakav je to mici mali monitor, 14-15" ?
<vileni> skriptiraj!
<Mmike> obrut, a te tri kutije su ti samo compute nodeovi?
<obrut> inace gore je istekli letsencrupt :)
<obrut> jelly: 15", to mi je za potrebe sistemasenja headless kanti :)
<obrut> Mmike: jedna je controller, dva su compute
<BotaniCar> Jutro miceki ! Ide tko hamburgerat' danas ili nekaj slicno , po radnickoj? 
<vileni> ako ovo vani prestane
<Mmike> vileni, kaj roka? di si ti? U spanskom jos nist!
<vileni> pa zavrtnica
<vileni> prije pola sata su slapovi bili
<BotaniCar> I prije 5 minuta
<jelly> grmilo ovdje
<vileni> BotaniCar: 12:30 :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: 12:30 burgeraj ? 
<vileni> submarine valjda
<BotaniCar> Podmornica, da
<vileni> burgeraj je ono sto Mmike stalno zagovara a nitko ga ne slusa :)
<BotaniCar> Da, pre daleko je to :) 
<Mmike> burgeraj je ono kaj ima bolje burgere od submarineta
<Mmike> manji nesto jesu, al' su cijenom tu negdje
<BotaniCar> I u bozjoj materi je, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> 40 minuta pjesice od posla do burgeraja , odnosno 24m javnim prijevozom. To mi je dvije pauze za gablec samo na put
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> u centru grada je
<Mmike> nisam ti ja kriv sto radis na krivom mjestu ;D
<Mmike> blize mi je burgeraj nego submarine
<obrut> BotaniCar: bicikl ? :)
<Mmike> osim toga, da - bicikl!
<Mmike> da je u sesvetama, nebi se bunio, jeld? :D
<BotaniCar> Bicikl mi nije raspoloziva niti zeljena opcija ( naglasak na ovom prvom ) 
<Mmike> vileni, kap kise nije pala :D
<Mmike> bicikl je zakon! 
<vileni> Mmike: to tebe izbjegava
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne bi se bunio ni da imam bicikl ni da se jede u sesvetama :) 
<Mmike> to je spansko, tu nikad nist ne pada :(
<BotaniCar> Trebali su ured Vlade RH stavit' u Spansko :)
<obrut> jel imao tko doticaja s mnogo-core armovima ? tipa onim s 32 corea i tako to ?
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6wH8ApemUA&feature=youtu.be
<BotaniCar> datase: you aiight hun ? 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Kvartet 4M - Platno, Boje, Kist I Twist :: Duration: 02:20 :: Views: 5,948 uploaded by Peđa Radović :: 26 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaZgbZR3eao
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Josip Boček - Dinamit :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 71,189 uploaded by Peđa Radović :: 495 likes :: 12 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> Mmike: niš nisi komentirao pljoču
<Mmike> pav, nisam, pre malo memorije moze stavit na sebe
<pav> da, max je 24GB DDR3
<Mmike> 32 gige mi je tijesno ponekad
<pav> toliko je trenutno gore
<Mmike> brijem da cu za novu godinu se pocastit sa novim procom, plocom i memorijom
<Mmike> sad kad vec imam jebacko kuciste i vrlodobro napajanje :D
<pav> hahaha
<pav> ja ću se danas počastit novim webshopom ako shvatim woocomerce :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: jao, koji groove :) ovaj dinamit :)
<BotaniCar> na prvu sam procitao da se spremas kupiti vesh mashinu, to bi ti cestitao :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: vele da je frajer bolji gitarista nego Tocak
<obrut> BotaniCar: blasfemija :)
<obrut> samo je jedan RMT
<pav> BotaniCar: btw, suđerica, nenadjebiv komad hardwarea :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam na po gluh. Spika je da je Tocak "skidac", nema bas svoj opus, a ovaj ima 
<BotaniCar> pav: o,da
<pav> naglo se smanje tenzije u kući :D
<BotaniCar> A i sat vremena vise za biti u bertiji nije lose 
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa tocak je znao obraditi neke folk klasike i to, al ima i on (i Smak) autorskih stvari
<pav> ha, zaboravio sam kak je u bertiji otkad sam razveden LOL
<BotaniCar> obrut: samo prenosim blasfeniju, nemam svoj sud. Meni su oba asevi 
<vileni> Mmike: znaci za novu mi prodas i7?
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> pa, kak je krenulo...
<pav> BotaniCar: RMT je Bog osobno, nema tu Å¡ta.
<vileni> mogli smo jednostavno cijeli komp preseliti
<pav> Stefanovski je anđelčić u usporedbi s njime
<Mmike> BotaniCar, si me ti ovo trazio: mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/appinfo/index.html
<vileni> sad kad zenu ostavim na losinju valjda cu sloziti nesto od toga :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, si me ti ovo trazio: http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/appinfo/index.html
<BotaniCar> pav: naravno, na koncertu pred koji mjesec nisi isao ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, munin plugin kojem mosh rec koje appove da prati
<BotaniCar> Uboktejebo :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa ovo je pre izvrsno ! 
<vileni> jel ima smisla vrtiti munin na laptopu?
<pav> BotaniCar: kad sam kratak s parama ni ne gledam ponudu. Kad Å¡ta gdje koncerat?
<BotaniCar> vileni: svakako, ako si mislis jel ti treba novi laptop 
<obrut> iako, malo je tesko usporedjivati ekipu s malo drugacijim stilom... imao sam priliku biti na koncertu na kojem su svirali i Tocak i Stefanovski, nakon Tocka je Stefanovski zvucao malo jadno, ali ono, Tocak je imao tehniku i brzinu, Stefanovski je imao feeling pa ono...
<vileni> BotaniCar: naravno da mi ne treba, ali carbon je tako lijep :D
<Mmike> vileni, ja ga vrtim i na laptopu i na desktopu
<BotaniCar> pav: serem, sad kad promislim, bila je Yu Grupa koncertirala nedavno, ne Tocak
<pav> obrut: sve je to stvar modusa vremena. Točak je i dalje BOG. Stefanovski osamdesetih s Leb i sol, 5 dana Kulušića  - ma koji Točak :D
<Mmike> https://www.tele2.hr/privatni-korisnici/internet/start-paket/uz-pretplatu/?pid=43
<pav> ovo što radi s Tadićem nije baš po mom ukusu, gleado sam ih u Lisinskom
<Mmike> jel' tko uzeo? ivoks ti si na murteru to slozio, kak radi tamo, ima 4G signala?
<obrut> pav: meni to s Tadicem jebeno :) bas mi pase taj djir :)
<obrut> a i nije bilo lose kad je sviro s Emmanuelom i Rosenbergom...
<pav> obrut: ma nije to loše, no s obzirom što Stefanosvki može, što Bodan može, o Gari da ne govorimo. ovo je  - ah, da... ok
<pav> Gledao sam Bodana s njegovim materijalima u Jabuci. To je vanvremenski
<pav> Stefanovski se uvijek lomio internim perfekcionizmom.
<obrut> Mmike: ovo s tele2 zvuci prejebeno ovako na prvu... e sad su pitanja: 1. pokrivenost, 2. propusnost tijekom dana/sezone 3. jel pise stogod o neogranicenosti sitnim slovima ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, 1) pojma nemam, zato pingam ivoksa. Kum moj ima(o) tele2, proslo ljetio bio na hvaru, veli da je zakurac. No, to je proslo ljeto. 
<Mmike> obrut, 2) pojma nemam :D 
<Mmike> obrut, 3) ima, 1TB mjesecno ti je limit, nakon toga ti na 24 sata smanje brzinu na 64k ili 128k ili tak nest
<Mmike> al' ono, 1TB = 30GB dnevno
<obrut> to mi je i vise nego dovoljno
<Mmike> to fakat moras svaki dan 101 glance image poskidat :D
<Mmike> ja koristim tmobiletov freesurfnetnesto-za-strance, 85kuna tjedno za 4G
<Mmike> vec 3 godine to imam i radi presuper
<obrut> bilo bi mi to super za ovaj moj virtualni ured :) malo Zg, malo kod staraca u Slunj, malo na klet u Zagorje...
<Mmike> obrut, to to, tak ja radim :D
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam Zagreb-Hvar relacija
<Mmike> al' ovo sa Slunjem ti opce nije losa ideja, kad mogu doc probat kak tmobile radi tamo? :D
<Mmike> mozemo i biciklirat ak su rute do  15km i ak nisu 100m visinske razlike :D
<obrut> Mmike: mozda cu za vikend ici tamo, Korana ce bit super za kupanje
<obrut> naravno, ja cu biciklom do tamo :) samo cu krenut prije 5 ujutro da prezivim sunce
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> ludi ljudi svuda oko mene :D
<obrut> to mi je skroz super ljeti, obicno ide i ekipa samnom, krenemo full rano ujutro iz Zg, popijemo kavu u Vojnicu, nesto prije podneva dodjemo u Slunj i drito s biciklima na Koranu na kupanje :) zene posaljemo autom dan nas tamo docekaju sa stvarima :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: kad krecete, da se spustim ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: meni je plan biti u 12:28 tamo
<BotaniCar> aaight, onda idi sam ! 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa mislim da mi ionako nisi usput? :)
<vileni> sta nisi ti u vmd
<BotaniCar> jasno da jesam
<vileni> ja sam sjeverno od kruznog :)
<BotaniCar> sta nisi ti perko puta ? 
<BotaniCar> ahaa
<vileni> zavrtnica 17
 * BotaniCar smotam
<vileni> to su ti mozda hbogner prekoputa
<BotaniCar> hbogner je tu bnedze
<vileni> i ovaj drugi, budz0r 
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> Dakle, nisam ni znao da postoje citavi B2B katalozi "hallal" robe
<BotaniCar> sad jedni traze da se spojimo
<obrut> el tko od vas verzionizira ne-source-code fajlove ? tipa razradu nekog projekta gdje crtas kompleksne dijagrame pa zelis imati vise brancheva i verzija toga i tako to ?
<obrut> pod verzionizira mislim da koristi neki VS, ne da sam renamea fajlove :)
<BotaniCar> I jednu verziju mi je tesko nacrtati :) 
<obrut> bome, ja neki dan razradjivao nesto, nacrto dosta dijagrama :) osim komponenti sustava, napravio cak i boot / init sequence dijagram koji pokriva sve slucajeve ...
<obrut> zasto sam ponovo poceo razmisljati o verzioniziranju takvih stvari - maloprije naletih na direktorij sa zeninim tlocrtima stana i varijacijama uredjenja ... milion fajlova, nazivi tlocrt1 tlocrt2 .. tlocrt10, spavaca1 spavaca2 ... spavaca3... nema sanse to popratit :) kad je sto nastalo i sto je iz cega nastalo :)
<obrut> ima da zena nauci git :)
<BotaniCar> Pazi da ne bi ona tebi rekla "git gud boi" 
<Mmike> obrut, da
<Mmike> obrut, za gotovo sve sto pocnem raditi prva stvar je 'git init'
<obrut> dobra praksa, sto je je
<pav> obrut: neće ti se svidjeti rješenje - Microsoft Office, Track changes :)
<obrut> office ? pricam o alatima koji nemaju veze s officeom
<obrut> uostalom, ne znam koliko je track changes usporediv s mogucnostima nekog tipicnog versioning alata
<BotaniCar> err, versioning nije change tracking , nego ? 
<Mmike> da, moze bit i change tracking :)
<Mmike> al' je k'o da velis da imas auto da ti bude grijalica :)
<Mmike> da, mozes se i zgrijat u autu, al ono :)
<BotaniCar> Gle, kad idemo dlakocijepiti : verzija je odstupanje od originala, kad verzioniras - boljezis promjene. TZhus, dlakocijepite
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) :: Duration: 03:17 :: Views: 59,684,952 uploaded by DeadOrAliveVEVO :: 324,724 likes :: 12,279 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA3lsEdCm2w # onokad za Mayales moram reci da imaju izvrsnu produkciju 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mayales feat. Kristijan Beluhan - Malena (4K video) :: Duration: 03:18 :: Views: 4,724 uploaded by aquariusrecordshr :: 88 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> aaaaahgh!
<pav> naprosto ne vjerujem kako su ujebali novi Debian!
<BotaniCar> da ? Do tell, bas razmatram migraciju servisa s nekug starijih debiana na novi 
<pav> nemoj!
<pav> to je kratka uputa :)
<BotaniCar> Uvjeri me, ta, debian je to 
<pav> u dva dana sam otkrio 2 major fuckupa
<pav> prvi je bio sa Cyrusom
<pav> a drugi je apache/php
<pav> naime
<pav> Debian 9.0 koristi PHP 7
<BotaniCar> ja sam jos na dovecotu :) Ali reci za apacheta 
<pav> a 8.0 je kod mene bila na PHP 5
<pav> i sad je 9.0 ostao na php5 i instalirao php 7
<Mmike> kaj, nove verzije su stavili pa tu stare stvari ne rade? :D
<Mmike> si citao upgrade-release-drecks?
<pav> Mmike: ma koji upgade-release kak te moze pripremiti na to da je odjedmom znak '_' (underline) nedozvoleni karakter u config fajli? :D
<Mmike> pav, nemam pojma, jesi citao?
<pav> fino
<pav> sad mi je deinstalacija php5 moda za apache ugaslia mod-mysql
<pav> kretenluk
<Mmike> pav, https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html
<Mmike> u biti: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html
<pav> Mmike: sve ja to znam i pročitao sam
<pav> debian dokumentacija te ne priprema recimo na upgrade Cyrus-Imapd koji se diže s verzije 2.2 na 2.5
<pav> i onda odjednom mail više "ne radi" nakon upgradea
<pav> tako da, BotaniCar pogledaj upgrade notes za sve major servise pojedinacno
<pav> ovdje su lijepo rekli "neki paketi će postati obsolete"
<pav> R.I.P. Ian, bez tebe više ništa nije isto...
<pav> Mmike: sve je radilo sa php5
<pav> sve dok nisam poželio php5-curl
<sillyslux> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=%23865015
<pav> enebude!
<pav> lol sillyslux 
<sillyslux> pa desi se...
<pav> ma Desi se desi(lo)
<pav> ovo je Debian
<sillyslux> dok su sati placeni...
<pav> bilo je sumnjivo kad je 9.0 postao stable malo nakon što je izašao 8.8.0
<pav> bilo je presumnjivo
<sillyslux> a jeli? bit ce jos i 8.9
<pav> i sad, umjesto da slažem woocommerce krpam debian
<sillyslux> kak je to sumjivo?
<pav> sillyslux: koliko je prošlo od kad je 8.0 postao stable?
<sillyslux> 2god
<pav> ja bih rekao manje
<sillyslux> oldstable (8.9) Not yet planned, possibly July
<sillyslux> Debian 8.0 was initially released on April 26th, 2015.
<pav> da, baš gledam
<pav> no, za dvije godine prvo čekam LTS a onda radim dist-upgrade
<pav> pfff
<pav> ja isto ponekad ne znam što pričam :)
<pav> https://wiki.debian.org/LTS
<jelly> tučokiša, nije led ali ogromne kapi
<jelly> point releasovi (8.1, 8.2... 8.8) su manje-više redovni i neovisni o idućem izdanju
<jelly> to su samo zakrpe
<pav> nemam pojma uopće kako se  u samo jednoj liniji soureces.list našlo "stable" umjesto "jessie"
<pav> i sad se patim :)
<pav> imam naravno backup
<pav> jel tko radio postavljanje ssl certifikata na samo jedan site wordpress multisitea?
<pav> wildcard mi je preskup :
<pav> :)
<sillyslux_> letsencrypt preskup?
<jelly> pav: ni u ludilu ne smijes imati "stable" u sources.list, sad znas i zasto
<pav> ha, da jelly, naučio sam na teži način
<sillyslux_> dobro, wildcard ne daju
<jelly> ak se cyrus zroka, prijavi bug na release.debian.org pa ce to dodati u errata i u release notese kad bude 9.1
<jelly> ak ne prijavis, GLE CUDA, ne popravi se
<sillyslux_> https://guidovranken.wordpress.com/2017/06/21/the-openvpn-post-audit-bug-bonanza/
<pav> budem, jelly, budem. Bug (feature?) je dokumentiran u prije dvije godine za Cyrus
<sillyslux_> uff neke stvari ipak jesu sumnjivi
<Mmike> stable in sources :)
<Mmike> I had that too :D :D
<pav> jelly: ima neki tutorial na release.debian.org kako se prijavljuju bugovi?
<sillyslux_> to kao autoupgrade :)
<sillyslux_> ima neka aplikacija za to u repo
<sillyslux_> apt-cache show reportbug
<pav> apt search reportbug :)
<jelly> pav: sorry, release.debian.org je "paket" za koji prijavis bug.  Sa alatom reportbug, ili rucno napises mail u pravom formatu ak te veseli
<pav> tnx jelly 
<pav> ali pricekat ce malo, dok pokrpam ovaj naramak debian virtualki :)
<sillyslux_> empty taj gugl... dodao neki extra search engine za nehrvatsko i radilo je dobro do jucer...
<sillyslux_> a sad, na google.com sve po hrvatskome
<pav> ahhaha "Runnig 'reportbug' as root is probably insecure! Continue [y|N|q]?"
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-22
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> SilverSpace: jutro
<obrut> ovi rvati opet imaju praznik izleda, nigdje nikog na kanalu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> a kaj ces jos malo pa ce svi na odmor godisnji
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obrut> 9d 04:30:30
<jelly> zijev
<pav> runka :)
<jelly> http://www.lieberbiber.de/2017/06/20/my-ubuntu-for-mobile-devices-post-mortem/
<sillyslux> tldr rip
<jelly> ne, tl;dr nekompetencija, kaos oko ciljeva, kaos oko razvoja
<sillyslux> zalosno
<sillyslux> volio bi debian na smrtfonu
<jelly> ne bi
<sillyslux> emptibempti taj gnome-settings-daemon opet ne radi :(
<sillyslux> radi... nesto drugo opet ;(
<sillyslux> promino sam cron sa 19 na 20 sati *facepalm
<sillyslux> onokad mislis da si sve vec vidio... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVj0ZTS4WF4&feature=youtu.be&t=35
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Weird russian singer - Chum Drum Bedrum @ 00:35 :: Duration: 04:06 :: Views: 29,316,645 uploaded by Random Channel :: 394,705 likes :: 15,898 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://blog.einval.com/2017/06/22#troll
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-23
<pav> sillyslux: hvala za letsencryp, uspio sam složiti wordpress multisite certifikaciju
<pav> letsencrypt*
<sillyslux> yay
<sillyslux> ali ne daju wildcard subdomene jelda?
<pav> me nema veze
<sillyslux> bilo bi to problematicno za *.dyndns.com i slicne
<pav> nakucao sam rucno tih desetak domena za koje mi treba na tom serveru :)
<sillyslux> pa da
<pav> s time da za webmail imam važeći StatCom EV certifikat :)
<sillyslux> sramota s tim certifikatima :/
<sillyslux> nijedan ca povjerljiv, ma suprotno cak
<sillyslux> i te cijene su in cista krada
<pav> sillyslux: startcom je imao ok cijene za to Å¡to su nudili. I onda ih je kupilo i razjebalo
<pav> Mozilla. Apple i Google su distrustali njihove certifikate izdane nakon određenog datuma
<pav> 200 US$ za EV na dvije godine, 100 top level domena i neograničeno poddomena
<pav> Istina, kao i za svaki EV trebalo je ostaviti dokaze, maltene otisak lijeve noge i uzorak urina
<sillyslux> da, ali zasto bi ja sad tu na svojoj stolici pred ekranom ijednome od njih vjerovao? na temelju cega?
<pav> letsencrypt izgleda ispeglano napravljen i jednostavan je do bola na debianu
<sillyslux> neogranicene subdomene je jedan SAN entry
<sillyslux> par slova...
<sillyslux> nabijem ih od reda
<sillyslux> 100 top level isto, svako po jedan san entry, csv
<sillyslux> a computer me naucio da su svi "trusted" pa je trajalo dok sam skuzio to sve
<pav> https://bofh.highitpro.hr/
<pav> idem sad vraćat https u linkove na važnm mjestima :)
<sillyslux> pa napravi https only a linkove ak su vec "//domain/path" onda je sve dobro
<pav> sillyslux: nije problem sa serverom, to je wp-cli odradio
<sillyslux> oh da
<sillyslux> evo vidim
<pav> već recimo sa partnerskim firmama
<pav> mada, za main web radi redirekcija na https
<pav> www.highitpro.hr
<sillyslux> evo gledam cijenik
<pav> :)
<sillyslux> treba bi i ja tak sta radit
<pav> mnogi frendovi koji su u privat biznisu su mi rekli da im se cjenik jako dopada
<sillyslux> mislim, pare uzimat, nemislim na rad bas...
<pav> pogotovo dio "Odmah"
<sillyslux> nisi valjda sam?
<pav> naravno da sam sam
<sillyslux> tesko ces dvoje posluziti "odmah"
<sillyslux> istodobno
<pav> svi mogu pričekati kad vide "odmah" cijenu :->
<pav> Nije se dogodilo da je itko do sad inzistirao na tome da bude sve odmah
<pav> bio je lik koji je uvjetovao da ostavi printer u 10 sati i pokupi ga do 14
<sillyslux> bas nikad?
<pav> pa sam mu reko "bit će malo skuplje"
<pav> i nisam mu naplatio čak ni cijenu "unutar 2 sata"
<pav> ali se pjenio i pjenio
<pav> i onda sam mu upro prstom na cjenik na zidu kancelarije
<pav> pa je prvo zasutio, pa je rekao kako je on 20 godina u privat biznisu i nikad nije naplaćivao skuplje ako je netko trebao odmah
<sillyslux> haha
<pav> "Trebali ste" rekoh :)
<pav> idem slagat woocomerce da bude sve gotovo do 01.07
<sillyslux> pa dobro, ja odoh leci...
<pav> ugodan san sillyslux i hvala još jednom
<sillyslux> nist :)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> super viken stize
<Mmike> super  je i sad
<Mmike> +31 
<Mmike> mislim da je danas da za 'radim sa sljemena'
<obrut> Mmike: da mi noga nije natacena, jos bi ti se pridruzio :)
<obrut> s/natacena/natecena/
<Mmike> obrut, ja i tak autom odem gore :D
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj giht
<Mmike> o, pa mogu bicikl na autobus, vele!?
<obrut> giht, da...
<obrut> pazi samo na spustu, ima sljunka na cesti ti tako to... frend se malo zgulio u srijedu
<Mmike> obrut: ma, necu biciklom gore danas, logisticki je prekomplicirano
<Mmike> e, ovaj x220 ima jedno 21341324 puta bolju tastaturu od x260
<SilverSpace> http://www.yankodesign.com/2017/06/07/turn-your-wheels-into-headlights/
<SilverSpace> http://www.yankodesign.com/images/design_news/2016/07/bicycle_guardians4.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.yankodesign.com/images/design_news/2016/07/bicycle_guardians5.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: jesi vidio da ce ipak biti retro thinkpad
<jelly> nisu nista konkretno rekli, samo komadic slike i blog
<Mmike> jelly: jesam jesam :)
<Mmike> jelly: bas me zanima kakcekajce to bit :)
<jelly> onda mozda necu kupit x62 od kineza
<Mmike> sto je x62?
<jelly> slozenac u x61 kutiji novi hardver
<Mmike> https://www.notebookcheck.net/X62-Laptop-Review.211598.0.html
<Mmike> wooo :)
<jelly> https://www.facebook.com/lcdfans/
<jelly> taj review je za 2. ili 3. izdanje, sad primaju jos narudzbe za 4. izdanje, neke stvari su popravili
<Mmike> jelly: pa ovo se opce ne cini lose!
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> :)
<ivoks> kak ljudima objasniti
<ivoks> jebo ih layer2
<ivoks> i sad moras debugirati 120MB/s ARPa
<jelly> lol
<sillyslux> evo pocelo vucicovo ljubljenje, po 3 puta, 5000 gostiju, to su 15000 poljubaca
<sillyslux> isljubit ce se covik sa cjeli zivot
<jelly> herpes za sve
<pav> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-24
<pav> jutar
<sillyslux> ono subota a jos nije ni 7
<pav> ma prošlo je 7 :)
<sillyslux> eh da, sad smijem
<Hrki> 32TB of Secret Windows 10 Internal Builds & Partial Source Code Leaked Online
<Hrki> http://thehackernews.com/2017/06/windows10-builds-source-code.html
<sillyslux> ms goes open source :P
<Hrki> hih, sad ce opet novih 20 wana kraja izac
<obrut> krenut u rekonfiguraciju kucne mreze ili ne, pitanje je sad... kad krenem, trajace... iz odredjenih razloga, morat cu usput reinstalirat barem 4 pc-a
<CrazyLemon> don't do it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<obrut> mora, kad tad... stalno odgadjam, sad je mozda dobar trenutak
<jelly> obrut: cekaj dok dodju 2.5Gbps kartice i switchevi ;-)
<obrut> bicu cijeli vikend doma
<obrut> jelly: :)
<DomaMuffin> Jutro
<obrut> jao... napravio update jedne masine na kojoj imam gomilu virtualki koje diskove imaju preko iscsi-a, a to je na drugom stroju... medju updateanim paketima je i grub, onaj meni za odabir boota se izgenerira preko pronadjenih particija... djubre je nekako uspjelo naci i sve ove iscsi diskove :P
<jelly> nice
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/hddtemp_smartctl.html
<Mmike> u 4tom mjesecu sam kupio FractalDesign kuciste :)
 * CrazyLemon ceka na svoje R5 kuciste
<DomaMuffin> R2D2 vise nije OK ?
<Mmike> ja mislim da imam R5
<Mmike> al' ne xl nego 'obicno'
<Mmike> odlicno je
<Mmike> ono, fakat... super je :D
<Mmike> mislim, i onaj HAF je bio odlican, al je skroz otvoren i onda je temperatura unutra veca jer nema strujanja (a ja nemam high-class komponente)
<vileni> http://sarcasmsociety.com/these-monsters-dont-deserve-technology/mouse-mess
<sillyslux> Mmike, ne kuzim to, ljubicasta boja je sdf a narancasta je sdc?!
<sillyslux> mislim... bar pise tako...
<sillyslux> whoa 4k ljudi u londonu priselili se u hotele oO
<obrut> wtf ? http://www.keithjarrett.it ?
<obrut> jel to instalacija wordpressa ? :P
<sillyslux> covik zaboravio postinstall steps
<sillyslux> hm mozda jos nije ni poceo instalirat, hocemo li mi?
<obrut> bas sam se pito, da mu slozim stranicu :)
<sillyslux> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ADsHCJkdBQMJ:www.keithjarrett.it/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<obrut> htio sam provjeriti nadolazece koncerte i to i naletih na tu stranicu :)
<jelly> Alonso up to 40-place grid penalty in Baku
<jelly> kak se to fizicki izvede
<jelly> stari linux skype client prestaje raditi 01.07.
<jelly> https://repo.skype.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-25
<jelly> di gledati f1?
<vileni> motogp vrhunski opet
<vileni> jos da ne moram gledati preko hotspota
<Mmike> stajebilo
<Mmike> odem srat, i red flag
<jelly> lol Bottas ukrao drugo mjesto u ciljnoj ravnini
<jelly> prakticki
<jelly> morat cu pogledat reprizu, sjetio sam se tek u 34. krugu...
<pav> Naglo mi je porasla vrijednost grafičke kartice :)
<pav> Sapphire RX580 8GB Nitro+ Limited Edition
<sillyslux> miniras?
<pav> sillyslux: ne, kupio sam ju za gaming
<pav> tako cu ju vjerojatno frknuti ovih dana nekome za miniranje
<sillyslux> hmh
<pav> zainteresiran? :)
<sillyslux> pa ne bas
<sillyslux> graficke me pomalo odbijaju
<sillyslux> i nemam je niti di stavit
<pav> ne bih je prodavao zapravo, ali je prilika
<pav> na Ebayu dose
<pav> na Ebayu dosežu cijeno do 500 €
<pav> baš pratim jedan bid, još sat i pol do kraja, uskoro će krenuti dizanje cijene :-)
<pav> Na amazonu je drži netko na 750 US$
<pav> rabljenu :)
<pav> razlog više da dignem više taj webshop do 01.07
<sillyslux> vau
<pav> još nedavo ih je bilo u Zagrebu po 2.500kn
<sillyslux> sej vaat? skocila cijena na duplo?
<sillyslux> zbog nedostupljivosti?
<pav> o da
<pav> obični XTX RX 480 4GB se na njuškalu sad nudi po 2.800 - 3.000kn
<pav> hohoho. ADM dignuo cijene lalala
<pav> Stanje: Artikl nije dostupan
<pav> i tako redom za Radeon
<jelly> jebenti iptv kojem kod svakog nevremena ispadne 15 kanala...
<jelly> https://twitter.com/goldengateblond/status/878788608253087745
<Hrki> jelly: koji koristis?
<Hrki> iptv, mislim
<Hrki> meni se kod iskona to dogodi
<Hrki> cim malo kisi, padne signal :(
<obrut> eh taj Iskon :)
<sillyslux> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-18
<ivoks> .weather murter,hr
<datase> Fuck IBM. https://apicommunity.wunderground.com/weatherapi/topics/weather-underground-api-changes
<ivoks> .wetter murter,hr
<datase> Murter,HR(lat,lon=43.81,15.61) - Condition: Clouds - few clouds. Temperature 31.07°C (30°C to 32) Wind: 2km/h Humidity:33% pressure at sea level:1014hPa Visibility: 10km
<ivoks> 31.07
<ivoks> .07
<jelly> haproxy is running on pid 72755.
<jelly> these ports are used and guys are connected:
<jelly> kak zna da nisu botovi ili, ne valjda, cure
<jelly> #onokad tvrtka korisnicima naplacuje zatezne kamate na racune za koje zna da nisu isporuceni na vrijeme
<obrut> hep toplinarstvo ? :P
<jelly> ne :-)
<jelly> napisao sam frustrirani mejl od tri ekrana pa pobrisao
<jelly> nemrem opisati kako je zanimljivo biti u firmi koja od agilnog startupa tijekom vremena poprima sve najgore karakteristike mastodontskog, socijalistickog SOUR-a koji je 100% vlasnik 
<sillyslux> sta nas zapravo zanima: is it even croatian?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-19
<hrvoje> jelly: ne sekiraj se :)))
<hrvoje> ali da imaš zašto ... imaš :)
<jelly> iLO4 auth bypass <furmelade> https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1008981518159511553
<jelly> obrut: oš radit za Rimca, https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/383895/Senior-Embedded-Linux-Engineer-mf/
<obrut> samo ako se moze tu i tamo dobit concept one ili two za voznjicu :)
<obrut> ne znam kakvi su tamo uvjeti za rad i to... znam jednog koji je radio tamo pa je otiso dalje, al se ne sjecam sta je pricao zasto jer sam bio pijan
<obrut> nije ni on bio trijezan
<obrut> pa mozda nije nist ni prico
<obrut> ko bi ga znao
<jelly> ovo nije za Concept One, možda dobiš Greyp :-)
<jelly> ko bi htijo vozit el. biciklo, pa koje još ima LINUX unutra
<jelly> kolega isto zna kolegicu koja je bila tamo par mjeseci pa otisla dalje, ali knjigovodstvo pa tko zna
<obrut> da mi se segfaulta bajk taman kad ne treba :)
<obrut> inace, ne bi bilo naodmet da zaposlenicima daju te bajkove na koristenje za ic na posao i tako to... jos ih reklamiraju ...
<jelly> ak se segfaulta znaš da si sam kriv :-)
<hrvoje> nema više embedded bez MMU i OS-a i puno layera apstrakcije :)
<hrvoje> ali je zanimljivo to Å¡to rade
<sillyslux> wtf https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/w-series/w700ds/
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r0ZlmLBCjQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Lenovo ThinkPad W700ds dual screen mobile workstation walkthrough :: Duration: 02:00 :: Views: 119,990 uploaded by Lenovo Channel :: 161 likes :: 21 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-20
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 25°C (25°C to 25) Wind: 2km/h Humidity:50% pressure at sea level:1022hPa Visibility: 10km
<ivoks> narucio u chipoteci 2 komada istog artikla
<ivoks> dostava isporucila 1
<ivoks> i vidim da je paket lijepljen s dvije strane, od kojih jedna strana sa chipoteka trakom, a druga s nekom obicnom bijelom
<ivoks> dostavio GLS
<hrvoje> ivoks: jel artikal od interesa za ukrasti? :))
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-21
<ivoks> hrvoje: pa i ne bas
<infy-_> Danas je ljetni solsticij, dakle najduži dan u godini. Mrak ode pada tek u ~22h :)
<obrut> jebote kome je palo na pamet da se u javascriptu radi ista osim tu i tamo koje operacije u browseru
<obrut> uzas, uzas, uzas
<jelly> heh
<obrut> evo sad buildam neku angular aplikaciju (ono sto se prakticki staticki servira browseru), treba mi faking npm, node.js, onda ovaj skine 16 miliona dependencija, build i sve traje 20 minuta... za popizdit
<jelly> i naravno da su svi depsi sa interneta drito iz nepotpisanih repozitorija
<obrut> nego sto...
<jelly> https://support.microsoft.com/hr-hr/help/4055221/cumulative-update-20-for-exchange-server-2013
<jelly> Kumulativnim ažuriranjem rješava probleme opisane u sljedećim člancima iz Microsoftove baze znanja:
<jelly> Opis
<jelly> 4073095 "MAČKA 550 5.6.0. InvalidContent.Exception"i e-pošta nije isporučena u sustavu Exchange Server 2016 i 2013
<jelly> u originalu,
<jelly> Remote Server returned '550 5.6.0 CAT.InvalidContent.Exception: InvalidCharsetException, Character set name (cp-850) is invalid or not installed.; cannot handle content of message with InternalId InternalId, InternetMessageId.'
<obrut> hehehehehe :)
<obrut> hahahaha :)
 * obrut se valja
<obrut> jebes me ako necu u sljedeci protokol koji budem sam smisljo stavit macka response :)
<jelly> ma joj
<obrut> bice lakse ovim prevodiocima :)
<jelly> moram reverse-engineerati Gree protokol za pričanje s oblakom i paljenje klime preko wifija, jer njihov servis više ne radi nego radi
<obrut> ih, dajes da ti oblak upravlja s klimom ? :P
<obrut> kakve su te gree klime ?
<obrut> vs daikin, toshiba, mitsubishi ?
<obrut> ja bas planiram nabavit klimu konacno :)
<obrut> mislim da sam pod toshiba mislio na fujitsu :)
<jelly> kineske
<jelly> rade
<jelly> ova nije ni brendana Gree ali je isti proizvodac i isti oblak i sumnjivo slicna Android aplikacija kao Gree
<jelly> daikin sad isto srednju klasu proizvodi u kini, a sklapa negdje u eu
<jelly> uzeo sam jer je bila ok cijena a sa advanced featurima (novi R32 plin, plazma filter negativni ioni) koji kod daikina ili mitsubishija idu u modelima od 8000kn na vise
<jelly> i 5 godina garancije koju moras prijaviti na grckom sajtu koji ne radi ni u chrome ni u firefoxu :-|
<obrut> ijao :)
<jelly> imaju dvije domene, jednu za klime i industrijsku opremu, jednu za kucne appliance (sto ukljucije i prijenosne klime) istelis se, popunis sve serijske, modele, prodavaca, EU VAT number kurca palca, kliknes submit, i onda veli odite na nasu drugu domenu i prijavite tamo
<obrut> ubio bi nekog
<jelly> a na drugoj domeni uopce nemas di odabrati garanciju za klime, jer je to na prvoj domeni
<jelly> tako da sam na kraju u genericku kontakt formu upisao pitanje "je li prosla prijava", na to sam bar dobio autoresponse
<obrut> vis, nisam razmisljo jel imaju klime neki serijski ili kakav port za upravljanje :)
<obrut> pa slozit neki MCU s wifijem i upravljat
<jelly> ova ima usb, na usb se ušteka wifi stick i onda ima proceduru za inicijalni setup i za dalje
<obrut> iako, paljenje i gasenje se da napravit sa simulacijom daljinskog
<jelly> da, vjerojatno je najjednostavnije to sa IR blasterom nekim rjesavat
<jelly> i jeftinije nego kupovati model sa wifi
<obrut> pa da
<jelly> za ovaj je wifi nadostuk bio tip 180kn pa sam reko ok
<obrut> ionako imam kantu koja je stalno upaljena i spojena na mrezu, slozit na njoj IC i upravljat
<jelly> samo moras imat vidljivost ili dovoljno jak IR da radi od refleksije
<jelly> a ti to ti ne treba jer vecina klima ima bar timer na daljincu
<jelly> zgodna stvar je da i vanjska i nutanja jedinica imaju temp. senzor.
<jelly> i na klimi mos vidit kolika je trenutna temperatura
<jelly> kod mene je 28-29°C bez klime 
<jelly> untra
<jelly> vani je... klima ima bug i uvijek prikazuje 25°C vani :-(
<jelly> ali to cu prezivit
<jelly> ak ce radit tih 5 godina bit ce dobro
<obrut> jel danas neka tekma u kojoj "nasi" igraju ? pocela je navijacka muzika iz birtije u kvartu
<jelly> je, alarm ti dobro radi
<jelly> i kak to mislis "\"nasi\"" :-D
<obrut> pa ovi, hrvati :)
<obrut> ja bi trebo bit hrvat... al sam zakljucio da sam sigurno srbin i jos k tome komunist
<jelly> ich bin Kommunist!?
<jelly> tak je kolega windowsas, bio je u vojsci, u specijalcima, skoro zavrsio raditi za SOA-u i sad nece nositi, ni uzeti od firme, besplatne T-majice na kockice
<jelly> a u petak redovno jede mesinu!
<obrut> hehe :)
<jelly> sad ce dobiti dijete sa curom a nisu ni vjencani
<obrut> ijao !
<jelly> niti imaju namjeru
<obrut> to je to... sigurno je srbin, komunist, antifasist, peder, titoljubac i mrzitelj svega hrvackog
<obrut> da je Markicka mrtva, sad bi se rostiljala u grobu
<obrut> al nazalost...
<jelly> ja se neki put zapanjim kad se slazem sa Glasnovicem kad prica u saboru, ili s necim sto je Markic odradila u eu parlamentu
<sillyslux> uh M.3-SSD s 8TB evo prvi put cujem za taj format
<jelly> M.3 ?
<sillyslux> https://www.google.hr/search?q=m.3-ssd
<sillyslux> https://www.golem.de/news/nf1-samung-bringt-ruler-ssd-im-m-3-format-mit-8-tbyte-1806-135065.html
<sillyslux> a samsung nesto pise o nf1 formatu
<sillyslux> pa sad neznam
<jelly> M.2 znam, moze bit da je M.3 novo
<sillyslux> ovi je siri i meni se cini da ima samo od 110mm duzine
<sillyslux> feature a wider (30.5mm vs 22mm) width
<jelly> ima smisla
<sillyslux> ovo sta sam reka za duzinu je valjda glupost
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-22
<sillyslux> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2018/06/kaby-lake-pfsense-goodness.html
<obrut> skroz dobro izgleda :)
<sillyslux> kakve su usb diskove za nas?
<sillyslux> *NAS
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/21/koko-gorilla-sign-language-dead-aged-46
<sillyslux> :(
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-23
<sillyslux> damn... https://liliputing.com/2018/06/libre-computer-introduces-renegade-elite-single-board-computer-with-rk3399-processor.html
<sillyslux> HDMI 2.0 port, Both USB-C ports also support DisplayPort technology, allowing you to connect multiple displays.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-24
<jelly> http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/smrt-fasizmu-i-antifasizmu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-17
<BotaniCar> Hee-eeelouu gaajz 
<hrvoje> podsjeća me na Gooniese ... heeeey youuuuuuu guuuuuuuys :)
<respawn> oh da Dobri stari Goonies
<respawn> Jedva Cekam 3 Sezonu Stranger Things
<hrvoje> a i Silicon Valley bi mogao biti zabavan kad dođe :)
<hrvoje> Stranger Things je totalno retro, fora je
<Mmike> BotaniCar, o/
<Mmike> i svei
<Mmike> oi oi
<respawn> Stranger thimgs mi se sviđa sto je u stilu Goonies i stand by me
<dodobas> yutro
<respawn> yutro
<SilverSpace> veće
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-18
<BotaniCar> Skoro sam se ozenio sad u Zloveniji. Boze, kak' imaju lijepih zena. 
<Mmike> ma to
<Mmike> a jel' kuhaju ok? :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: danas se to zove naručivanje :)))
<Mmike> lol :)
<hrvoje> pa da, jel barataju vješto pauzama, woltovima i što je već *in* danas :)
<hrvoje> dođeš umoran s posla a ono burger na stolu ...
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jeo sam BeyondMeat hamburgere
<Mmike> nisu meso
<Mmike> ono, potpuno 'biljni'
<Mmike> kemijustura, naravno, biljni proteini i cuda razna
<Mmike> al' nisu losi
<Mmike> opce nisu losi
<hrvoje> a kaj preporučuješ od onih vulgaris koji sadrže meso? gdje je najbolji burger u gradu?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> hrvoje, meni, osobno, burgeraj. dobro meso, fin, socan, hrskava slanina, pecivo je taman toliko da drzi sve to unutra
<Mmike> dobijes i krumpirice
<Mmike> nisu nest posebno, al' taman pasu
<Mmike> jedina zamjerka je kaj je pecivo blago slatkasto
<Mmike> al' to svi tak imaju
<dodobas> uh, nedavno cuo od lika koji je pokrenuo Submarine ... da tamo ne treba vise ici jesti :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, inace, submarine ima dobar burger (preporucam bogovicevu, radnicka je losa, iz nekog razloga), imas onaj burger bar na zavrtnici koji je dobar
<dodobas> da su se pokvarili
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: o je slovenke se znaju dobro zriktat 
<Mmike> dodobas, de vise infoa :)
<dodobas> daklem neki lik, je s druga dva frenda pokrenuo submarine ... 
<Mmike> hrvoje, imas i na velesajmu burger bar, to je najbolkji bang-for-buck, dobijes fakat ok burger - jedino kaj se pecivo zna raspast, i natrackaju ga umakom pa se sve razlijeva :)
<Mmike> al' je 22 kune, fino velik, i skroz ukusan - nije to submarine ili burgeraj al' za tu paru - mrak
<dodobas> i sad, kaze, da je kvaliteta vise nije sto je bila, jer su se pocele narucivati losije namirnice
<Mmike> a ak oces svoje pec - odi u metro i kupi Keyttle Guinnes something something
<Mmike> dodobas, yup, to se osjeti
<Mmike> al' ovi u radnickoj jos posebno useru
<dodobas> on tamo vise ne jede :)
<hrvoje> jebemu sad sam ogladnio čitajući ovo :)))
<BotaniCar> Ja sam stalno gladan takitak 
<hbogner> ah, vrijeme je za narucit gablec, uz ovo sto pisete sam ogladnio
<dodobas> e Mmike ajmo na gablec ... nadjemo se na pol puta ... na Macoli :)
<Mmike> dodobas, lol, ak osh vremenski, nadjemo se u splitu :D
<Mmike> e, jeo jucer girice
<Mmike> maaaaaale male, mali gavuncici
<dodobas> sirove ? :)
<Mmike> kao nakon kupanja, narucili porciju u obliznjem restorancicu
<Mmike> i znamo da je skupo al kaj sad
<Mmike> i jedemo i dete odusevljeno
<Mmike> i narucimo jos jednu porciju
<BotaniCar> Gavunceki su super
<Mmike> znaci, dve porcije girica, jedan pomfri, veliki toceni psenicni paulaner i mali toceni pan
<Mmike> 206 kuna
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Dete je pilo mali Pan ?
<Mmike> girice = 68 kuna :) :) :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, zena :) dete pilo vodu :)
<BotaniCar> *phew*
<Mmike> prosle godine smo tam jeli girice, bile su 40 kuna, i to je bilo oko 20 kuna previse
<Mmike> al' su bile vise gire, malo ovece, jel :)
<Mmike> a ove godine su bile male, i bile su super, bas onak hruskave, dobre, milina
<Mmike> al' brate, 68 kuna! :D
<Mmike> pa za to sam mogao skoro 2 burgera u burgeraju dobit :D
<hrvoje> zabrijali su s cijenama, počet će nas stranci izbjegavati...
<dodobas> ma grozno ... vise ne mozes ni pojest nesto normalno ... sve je dalmatinska ponuda ... kulen/prsut/pizza/pomfrit ... riga mi se od toga
<dodobas> bojim se ribu narucit jer ne znam sto cu dobit
<dodobas> a cijene ... ah well, uskoro ce svi pastete i bijeli kruh na plazi ... njupat
<BotaniCar> Veselim se propasti sezone-dvije, samo nikako docekati
<hbogner> na moru ribu jedem jedino kad idem s nekim tko je u dogovoru i frend sa vlasnikom restorana pa dobiješ dobru ribu po normalnoj cijeni...
 * SilverSpace je gladnio čitajući vas :) 
<SilverSpace> o*
<dodobas> naletio ... mozda nekom bude korisno https://www.serverhunter.com
<Mmike> tu na hvaru ima ok ribe za pojesti
<Mmike> al' je urnebesno skupa
<Mmike> jednostavno - nema smisla
<Mmike> ova koja je samo skupa, to je riba iz uzgoja
<Mmike> koja je tak, nikakva
<hbogner> Mmike, zato i kazem u dogovoru s vlasnikom restorana, naplatio je samo nabavnu cijenu ribe...
<Mmike> hbogner, to ti tu nitko nece napravit
<dodobas> ma "sve" je iz uzgoja ... moras znat covjeka 
<hrvoje> zovi čovika :)
<Mmike> zakaj bi tebi dao za 300 kuna kilu ribe kad moze turistu glupanu prodat za 600 kuna
<dodobas> na Lastovu je 2 puta tjedno dolazila brodica sa svjezom ribom ...
<hbogner> oja sam bio sa frendom od vlasnika i to unaprijed dogovoreno...
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj, iz rijeke? :D
<Mmike> ja tu znam dosta ekipe koji imaju restorane, sa pola njih mi je stari isao u skolu
<Mmike> i onda kad narucujemo ribu lik samo mase glavom, kao 'nemojte to, nemojte to'
<Mmike> da bar ima gire neke jeftilen, al' nema
<Mmike> ima u Tribunju restorancic, zove se Sinje More
<Mmike> lik isto ima class1 overpriced ribu
<Mmike> al' ima srdele
<Mmike> i ima skusu
<Mmike> i to skusa koju je lik to jutro iz mora izvukao
<Mmike> a skusa nije riba koja moze bit u kavezima
<Mmike> i nije to neka riba, al' kad je svjeza, sa gradela, milina
<Mmike> i kosta porcija - 35 kuna!
<Mmike> i jos dobis malo blitve i krumpira s time
<hrvoje> ko gablec :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ovaj VPS komparator, kak to radi? zaklikao sam samo da hocu VPSove i prvi na listi mi je digitaloceanov neki za 1800 kuna mjesecno, a drugi neki Inception Hosting, za 2.15 kuna mjesecno :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma, naletih ... pa pejstao
<Mmike> hrvoje, pa, to i je gablec :) 
<hrvoje> Mmike: e da je friška riba ovdje gablec ... ne bi bilo loše. Danas je grah u HT menzi, bit će dobro :)))
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> raketni pogon
<SilverSpace> vi još o hrani :)
<Mmike> cuj
<Mmike> sad sam i gladan vec
<Mmike> cekam kad ce zena rec 'ajde, idemo'
<hrvoje> ovdje pada kiša, čekam da stane da možemo na gablec pa nikako da stane
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: sad će i ovdje uskoro :)
<SilverSpace> e ovo ti je zajeb https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clanak/dobio-milijun-i-pol-kuna-na-lutriji-ali-do-njih-ne-moze-doci-20190617?utm_source=jutarnji.hr&utm_medium=widget&utm_campaign=linkerhanza
<SilverSpace> ako misliš da si luzer onda pomisli na ovoga 
<jelly> TIL: anagram od ansible je BLESIAN
<dodobas> jelly: jel to neki interni naziv, koji koristite ?
<jelly> dodobas: ne ali možda ćemo to koristiti kao usera za ansible?
<hrvoje> jelly: može i "blesani" :) :D
<jelly> hrvoje: to može biti grupa
<jelly> chown -R blesian:blesani /etc/ansible
<hrvoje> hahahahahahahaha
<dodobas> lol ... https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/06/the-worst-morale-boosting-gesture-ive-experienced/
<ivoks> slozio sam samba4 AD
<ivoks> i fino to radi
<ivoks> instaliras RSAT na klijentu i niti ne znas da u biti radis sa sambom, a ne AD-om
<BotaniCar> Ahahahah blesian:blesani , ovo cu iskoristiti 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima samba kakav ekvivalent group policyima ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: samba, kad je AD, je AD, koristiš iste alate za manadjement
<jelly> to što ti je jedan ili svi AD serveri samba ne čini razliku
<jelly> GPO i dalje slažeš normalno
 * jelly ne zna kak se slaže GPO, zna samo dodati usera u grupu
<BotaniCar> Nisam dugo gledao, odo guglat malo kak to danaske radi
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> e da to me sjetilo
<jelly> dodat novog kolegu u linux_admin
<BotaniCar> OK, za usere i racunala mi je izbacilo odma da se moze, kak je s pushanjem softvera kroz GPO, o tome nema nikaj azurno ( nasao sam link koji spominje Novell! )
<jelly> kaj to ne ide kroz sccm?
<BotaniCar> ide prek cega oces, ja obicno nism imao para za system center, pa smo kroz AD gurali softver pre/on login
<jelly> to su onda kaj, skripte na pre-login koje instaliraju msi?
<jelly> ivoks: veli mi Grupa da At the moment Open Telekom Cloud offers only ipv4 connections, tko im je to slagao...
<BotaniCar> jelly: da
<jelly> kolega pošalje uzorak na notspam at kaspersky, dobije autoresponse da je Tatjana na GO do srpnja
<Mmike> zakaj je taj AD bitan?
<Mmike> to je u biti ldap server s kojim definiras prava korisnicima i grupama u windows mrezi?
<jelly> i računalima 
<jelly> i SSO / kerberos
<jelly> i actually radi bez da se izjebeš
<jelly> (sad ima i saml i oauth2 za SSO, ne samo krb)
<Mmike> P50, nelos, tastatura losa, ostatak fakat dobar
<Mmike> povray test duplo bolji nego na W520
<ivoks> jelly: open telekom cloud je huawei, kaj ne
<jelly> pojma
<ivoks> Mmike: AD je super za odrzavanje velikog broja windows desktopa
<jelly> zvuci mi kao openstack!
<ivoks> u 2-3 minute promijenis printer svim strojevima
<ivoks> i sl.
<ivoks> jelly: https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2016/3/dian-xin-yun
<ivoks> je openstack, ali slozio im ga je huawei
<jelly> aha!
<jelly> odgovorili su da nemaju u planu dić ipv6 ali da će nas keep in mind ;-)
<ivoks> to je iaas
<ivoks> public cloud
<jelly> ne znam koji kufer dizu interne aplikacije na tome onda
<ivoks> ima ti grupa interne cloudove :)
<jelly> mozda nije samo public
<jelly> ovo sto su nam dali jest na javnoj adresi iz nekog nepotrebnog razloga
<ivoks> to je public cloud, alternativa amazonu
<ivoks> imate vi i interne cloudove, za enterprise aplikacije, ali i za VNFove
<ivoks> ne znam ima li smisla dalje ovo razglavati na javnom kanalu :)
<ivoks> a sad.... godisnji
<ivoks> a kad se vratim... bit ce sranja :)
<jelly> VNFovi su skroz druga prica...
<ivoks> pa i nisu
<ivoks> problem je kada V nalijepis na NF
<ivoks> ali ako je VNF napravljen ground-up za cloud, onda je isto kao i enterprise app
<ivoks> a to ercissonima i nokiama tog svijeta bas i ne ide
<ivoks> doci ce drugi :)
<jelly> neka zaposle package maintainere da im lijepo zapakiraju i naprave proizvod
<ivoks> nije to problem
<ivoks> vec sto ocekuju kontrolu hardvera
<jelly> kojeg hardvera? :-)
<ivoks> cim mi netko veli da ima VNF, pa u istoj recenici veli SRIOV, NUMA ili DPDK, posaljem ga u kujac i velim da mu fali V u VNF
<jelly> nije to sam tak
<ivoks> sad ti "VNF vendori" dostavljaju svoj VNF, ali ti onda dostave i cloud koji ce vrtiti samo taj njihov VNF
<jelly> pa da, imas hardver za koji znaju da radi, i to je ok
<ivoks> pa zavrsis sa 6-7 openstacka u jednom ormaru jer, eto, njima treba cloud za njihov VNF
<jelly> to je HCL 
<ivoks> ne, to je proslost
<jelly> samo na drugi nacin
<ivoks> i oni koji tako razmisljaju ce nestati
<ivoks> vec nestaju
<jelly> ma hoce kitu, na kraju tih 10-25-40-100Gbps treba proci kroz kabel
<jelly> a kabel je ustekan u karticu
<jelly> a kartica nemre biti bilo kakva
<ivoks> https://www.netronome.com/blog/ovs-offload-models-used-nics-and-smartnics-pros-and-cons/
<ivoks> vidi model 6
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ivoks> triba ici u pulu na foo fighters
<jelly> ivoks: offload tools for the cloud ought to be called "rain"
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-19
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> vileni: jesi ti mozda NTP stratum-0 server ? ... svaki dan 9:00 - ti na poslu :)
<vileni> dodobas: pssst, ja radim od 8
<dodobas> ma dobro ljetno/zimsko racunanje vremena ... :)
<vileni> ma dodjem ja oko 8-8:15, ali dok se sjetim spojiti na irc
<vileni> obicno nakon kave
<DomaMuffin> Nemoj se ni odspajati
<DomaMuffin> !"%$#"!%" i javasluk ( javaapps ). Jasno da mi je govno pojelo svu memoriju i onda logovima zapunilo /logs disk
<jelly> kaj to javaapps jest
<jelly> also: bar si pametan pa vec imas poseban disk za /logs ;-)
<vileni> tko jos sprema logove lokalno
<jelly> onaj tko nema para za ELK ni Splunk
<jelly> ili nema volje za objasnit java developerima kak da logiraju u nesto sto nije lokalni fajl
<vileni> logless servers
<jelly> to bi rado imao
<jelly> i logless databases
<jelly> ali onda ti je log server kriticna komponenta
<jelly> kao i log transport
<DomaMuffin> vileni, nisam rekao da je /logs lokalan, nego da je sad pun :) 
<DomaMuffin> govno je upunilo ~120G logova u 2h
<jelly> to je ok :-)
<DomaMuffin> devovi ostavili na produkciji verbose logging, tak da bude
<DomaMuffin> a aplikacija svakih 70ms veselo zapisuje kako ne radi, i sto sve nemre napraviti. 
<jelly> kvote za logove!
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<DomaMuffin> 100% disk je isto kvota :)
<jelly> ak kad svake minute baci neki stack trace, i onda to ljubazno posalje na mejl na 15 zaposlenika?
<DomaMuffin> haha, frendica je bila DBA u jednoj banci, taknekaj je imala. Veli cca 2k mailova ( s pripadnim attachmentima) dnevno. I onda ju zovu da kaj dela s mailboxom :)
<DomaMuffin> Offt: nikak skupit 25k bodova na torrenthr da anuliram crtic koji nisam odseedao do kraja .. 
<DomaMuffin> treba mi seedbox
<hrvoje> e da oće spamat stacktraceovima upravu, onda bi se brzo popravilo :)))
<DomaMuffin> :) Uprava ne cita mailove, nemres to prstima masnim od janjetine 
<hrvoje> joooooj janjetina
<hrvoje> jučer su bili hamburgeri, ajmo danas janjetinu :)
<Mmike> <ivoks> a kad se vratim... bit ce sranja :) <- kaj kaj? :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, disikajsi jeo jucer?
<hrvoje> Mmike: ma bila je diskusija o hamburgerima, jeo sam neki wok piletina u HT menzi za čitavih 25 kn :)
<hrvoje> i samo me podsjetio zašto nisam ljubitelj kineske mrežne opreme i hrane :)))
<hrvoje> Mmike: ti voliš chinese food?
<Mmike> ne bas
<Mmike> secuan mogu pojest
<Mmike> i tak, ima nekih stvari koje su ok
<Mmike> al' nisam bas neki jubitelj
<Mmike> ljubitelj
<Mmike> iako, sad, kad sam bio u korenici
<Mmike> 6 kineskih restorana!
<Mmike> sest!
<hrvoje> mene su nagovorili kolege s posla jednom ... nekakva juha kaj izgleda kao šmrklji, nikad više :))))
<hrvoje> ajde, bilo je i boljih jela, nemrem reć al sveukupan dojam nije mi baš legao :)
<Mmike> u
<Mmike> ima ona kiselo-ljuta juha
<Mmike> to mi je zakon
<Mmike> za-kon :)
<Mmike> secuan mi je super, to je riza sa pecenim mesom i malo povrtca koje je tek-tolko skuhano pa je hrskavo
<Mmike> i to moze bit fino ljuto
<Mmike> i ima ona neka piletina u slatko-kiselom dreku, i to je ok
<Mmike> i tak, ima ok stvari
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ak biram, ne bih rado kinesku hranu
<Mmike> ja brijem da odem u aziju da bi gladan ostao :)
<Mmike> nisam nikad bio, ni me privlaci nest posebno
<Mmike> nesh se prijeti firma vec godinama da ce nas u hong-kong slat, jer kao azijci jadni uvijek putuju pol svijeta :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, krizanih ti glista, gladan sam k'o pas sad :D
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, postavlja se pitanje kaj si jel u Afrikama 
<Mmike> pa tam su meso manjevise
<Mmike> tak da je ok bilo sve
 * DomaMuffin pjevusi "isli smo u Afriku, pojeli smo papriku"
<hrvoje> Mmike: nisi jedini hahaha
<dodobas> Mmike: kineska hrana u kini nije kineska hrana, nego 'domaca' :)
<Mmike> tru :)
<dodobas> ovi kineski priprvaci u rvackoj ... to sve iz prahova i udjelaka, ja slatko-kiselo vise ne jedem, sve je isti proizvodjac koncrentiranog umaka ... tj. smece odurno
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, Kaj mislis da nasm se toliko Kineza doselilo jer im mame fino kuhaju?
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: ne, to je samo pronatelitenta politika trenutne vlade ... 'dodjite knami, moste radit dece kolko ocete'
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-20
<respawn> d dan
<Mmike> fuck
<Mmike> pozar u svetom roku
<hrvoje> uf jbt
<respawn> jb zatvoreno u oba smjera
<respawn> Jbg netko moze imati produzei vikend netko mora raditi
<sillyslux_> nadajmo se da ljudi u pekari trenutno rade...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-21
<DomaMuffin> Dobro jutro mladitji
<vileni> jutro radnici
<Mmike> sad mi zao sto nemam lvm, btrfs ili zfs
<Mmike> na ovom di sam radio
<Mmike> naime, popravljam neki mongodb
<Mmike> datadir je oko 60 GB
<Mmike> i umjesto da to stavim u zfs/btrfs/lvm, pa napravim subvolume/snapshot, pa kad sjebem da samo revertam
<Mmike> ja vec treci put cekam 10 minuta da se 60 GB otpakira :D
<Mmike> eto ZATO lvm ima smisla
<Mmike> a ne da ga stavis na / :D
<hrvoje> svi živi su sve pospajali :))) grad prazan
<jelly> taman da se može raditi na miru
<DomaMuffin> Kaj jedemo danas ? 
<DomaMuffin> Da narucim ili da kuham ? 
<jelly> da
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Kako dobiti seks od žene za samo 15 minuta
<jelly> šta ću radit 15 minuta?!
<vrodic[m]> Mmike: za lagane laptope intel jos uvijek bolji https://twitter.com/momomo_us/status/1140652923875053568?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1140652923875053568&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.techradar.com%2Fnews%2Fintel-ice-lake-performance-leaks-out-showing-up-amd-ryzen
<vrodic[m]> 1065G7 jos nije sluzbeno vani pa bi trebalo uzeti to s zrncem soli
<Mmike> vrodic[m], ma ne sumnjam opce da je intel bolji overall
<Mmike> al' bang-for-buck je na antel strani
<Mmike> erm, 
<Mmike> amd :)
<jelly> ma treba one intel cpu sa amd gpu unutra
<Mmike> vrodic[m], mosh opet taj link poslati?
<Mmike> drugi laptop, nemam history
<Mmike> vileni, doslo je do toga da su mi motori manje dosadni of f1
<Mmike> onda znamo u sto se f1 pretvorila :(
<Mmike> formulaE i gp2 su DALEKO zanimljiviji
<vileni> Mmike: motori su oduvijek manje dosadni, ali ova sezona je ludnica :)
<Mmike> nah, nisu
<Mmike> osim ako ne pricamo o skuterima
<Mmike> ili o kroserima
<Mmike> al' ovi brzi motori po pistama, meh
<Mmike> (meni)
<vileni> kako su skuteri zanimljivi? :)
<Mmike> puno vise padanja i akcije :)
<vileni> pa ako ces o akciji, sad ce assen za tjedan dana
<vileni> prosle godine 176 preticanja i 10 motora u borbi za prvo mjesto do zadnjeg kruga
<vileni> dakle jedno 4 sezone f1
<vileni> u jednoj utrci :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-22
<DomaMuffin> Nekad mi treba par sati da skuzim koliko sam glup. Spajam se na server i nemrem nekaj, potiho faila.Skuzim da sam svojevremeno dobio 2 usernamea, drugi user moze to-nekaj.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-23
<Casiio> Pozdrav svima! Želio bih si instalirati Ubuntu na odvojeni SSD disk, da ga imam paralelno uz Win. 
<Casiio> Ako samo dodam SSD sa instaliranim ubuntuom, hoću li imati izbora prilikom boota u koji OS ući ili će BIOS bootati onaj disk koji je prvo namješten?
<sillyslux> to mos namistit u biosu a neke biose imaju i neki posebni meni za to, ako je uefi bios onda svasta moze bit
<jelly> s UEFIjem je zapravo to bolje rijeseno nego prije
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-15
<dodobas> fak it ... https://www.zdnet.com/article/github-to-replace-master-with-alternative-term-to-avoid-slavery-references/
<ivoks> dodobas: novi lijevi ekstremizam
<dodobas> ivoks: ok, al github/microsoft ? 
<obrut> http://www.volvo.hr/ - connection reset.... https://www.volvo.hr -> potential security risk
<obrut> ne znam tko vozi aute od te smecave firme :)
<obrut> ni web ne znaju napravit
<obrut> volvocars.com radi
<obrut> a i to im ne radi kak spada :P
<ivoks> Certifikat za www.volvo.hr je istekao 18. 10. 2018.
<ivoks> rekao bi kako to ne bi ni trebao biti web
<ivoks> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2020-10-17T22:00:00Z
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce biti for grabs
<ivoks> gledao sam land rovere
<ivoks> preskupo je to
<ivoks> dodobas sad ce na red doci whitelist i blacklist
<ivoks> i blackhat
<ivoks> i tak
<obrut> mislim da su land roveri smece koje se kvari :)
<ivoks> kako stvari stoje, ici cu na a6 avant, sa tfsi e motorom
<vileni> obrut: jedino od land rovera sto valja su stari defenderi, a i to se kvari :)
<obrut> defendera se da slozit u minikamper s kojim mozes kamo oces :)
<vileni> najbolje 130 za to
<vileni> pratim neki youtube kanal gdje imaju kamper nadogradnju, prosli su manje vise sve od francuske do japana sad
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-16
<dodobas> obrut: https://web.archive.org/web/20170912223608/http://volvo.hr/ :)
<dodobas> izgleda da su to bili kamioni :)
<obrut> neozbiljni su :) sigurno su im i auti tako losi :)
<dodobas> obrut: ne znam ... nisam nikad vozio volvo kamion :P
<obrut> :)
<dodobas> a auto nije los, sigurno ima i boljih, al ovo je za sad sasvim dovoljno
<dodobas> zadnjih par mjeseci se pretvorio u taxi za pse i macke ... pa sam kupio kadicu za prasce u gepeku (gumirana protuklizna podloga)
<vileni> bar imas mjesta iza :)
<dodobas> ahahhahahah, https://i.redd.it/wuyz3r95n2551.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-17
<ivoks> divim se kineskim i indijskim vojnicima
<ivoks> fakat su u fizickoj spremi ako se 6 sati mogu mlatiti do smrti
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-20
<sillyslux> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Home-Theater/Blu-ray-player-BD-JM57C-keeps-cycling-on-off-whenever-plugged-in/td-p/1278935
<sillyslux> https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Home-Theater/Blu-ray-player-BD-JM57C-keeps-cycling-on-off-whenever-plugged-in/td-p/1278935/page/44
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> samsung proglasio EOL Bludisku
<sillyslux> 0day u 79 netgear rutera
<sillyslux> pa ne bi ja volio kupit ijednog gotovog rutera od bilo kojeg proizvodaca
<gogo> Ili su debili namjerno to napravili ili su sfušali firmwer, sličan problem sam imao sa Samsung TV-om
<SilverSp1ce> svratih malo 
